# If you are still undecided for whom to vote in Nov ... #2



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cabbage rolls are like stuff peppers with rice and hambugers, and tomatoe sauce.
> ...


Cherf,
My grandma was Czech and we called them halupkis. DH loves them, and we have them every Christmas eve. I don't even rmember how that tradition started. Prolly cuz that was what he wanted one year and it just stuck. I do them in the crock pot so if we go to early church, dinner is ready when we get home.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey will mail you two quarters. Probably would have to give you my Amex card number now a days


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

About Hillary. Yes, I will agree with some of the posts stating lack of respect for her regarding her untruths and as far as her abilities in reference to her job. These past 4 years no one in the White House has control of their jobs. I was surprised that Hillary joined Obama's team to begin with. She was so angry with him. 

My question is what happened that Hillary lost to Obama in the first place during the Dem Pres nominee position. She was doing so well. But I have to say I think she would have been a better president than Obama. But even though she lost we all thought 'well, hey, this is cool...finally a man of color' BUT, the color I don't have a problem with. It's the man's way of thinking! He has a way to mess everyone's life up and not take the blame and some folks are totally in love with the man. I'm still shocked...I just don't get it. Now I'm conservative, but I have voted for the Democratic Party in my life. So I'm not racist, or liberal all the way, I try to keep an open mind and LEARN about the people running. I hated History & Politics by the way. So I'm an average Joe here. I just don't know how this man can take people's thinking and turn it around. Well, I do, the lies. Although, both parties lie. But, it's different with Obama...something just...strange there.

As far a Biden being VP...there was a connection between Obama and Biden 2008. Biden's son was an attorney from the east side of states. Went to Chicago to deal with Obama problem -- something to do with Communist Party or Marsixism (spelling?) 

I think WE AMERICANS should ban together...I mean ALL of us and stomp up to the White House .... get on those meetings and understand fully what the heck these people are doing and get rid of the ALL 'porkers' and ALL the 'wanna be's and anyone who's been stealing from us. It's time for us to SHAKE UP Washington DC. How shameful of them - taking our money and wasting and taking advantage and not obeying our country's law. Shame on all of them. Do you realize no one trusts anyone? It's always another lie every time we turn around. I can only vote for the man I trust more and this time I'm not all that excited about our choice. But since Obama has had 4 years to make things right and don't think he couldn't he just took a path NO ONE expected. I don't like that. Anyway, that's why I am voting for Romney.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

This is just great. We have nothing on TV other than breaking news about the earthquake. I hope we don't miss the debate. Groan ....


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Halupke!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> This is just great. We have nothing on TV other than breaking news about the earthquake. I hope we don't miss the debate. Groan ....


hope you don't either


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes, and galumpki, too. I don't know why the two different names.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


cause one is polish and one is Czech I know I spelled that wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey will mail you two quarters. Probably would have to give you my Amex card number now a days


You are so kind to your subjest(me of course).


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> This is just great. We have nothing on TV other than breaking news about the earthquake. I hope we don't miss the debate. Groan ....


I doubt they will take all this time for the earthquake. When 9PM comes up in the east ... you will see the debate. I'm sure they news stations are inundated with calls to be sure they get the debate.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Ah.....yes, that makes sense, Oh Wise Woman of the Yarn! We were neither but many of the coal miners in our town were Eastern European (or Italian). 
BTW, you all are cracking me up with your jokes! Thank you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> This is just great. We have nothing on TV other than breaking news about the earthquake. I hope we don't miss the debate. Groan ....


Do you have cable Cherf? Gee I hope you don't miss it.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Cherf, it reminds me of my "Duck and Cover" days! :O)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Thank you I feel so much better now that I am back to normal, it is hard being nice all day. I hate being perfect , like the old me better. A little beyond normal a brick short, off the deck you know what I mean


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


That's a nice tradition Carol. I can think of nothing better than the smell of a big pot of halupki. My kids call them "pigs".

Everytime I go home to PA, I bring back a couple of really big cabbages so I can make some. As for holiday food, we always have pork and sauerkraut on New Years Day for good luck. And pickled beets and eggs on Easter.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of ironing today....I love to iron. The smell of the starch and the cleaness. Anyway, when I iron, I think. 

First, (I hope this isn't inappropriate)....whoops, never mind, maybe it is. It's about ladies' undergarments. 

OK, second thing I thought of is WHY since Obo is all for one world government and "sharing", would he be raising such a stink about Romney having off shore investments? That's puzzling to me. Answers please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I must leave get jams on brownies in oven patties ready to go if I don't eat them all. 
So I will bide you a good night, Cherf hope tv comes through for you, All of you don't scream to much, when O of B opens his mouth. If you hear a load crack like thunder it's just me either laughing or yelling so loud I am breaking the sound bearer(spellt again)
See you all tomorrow pip pip cherrio


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I must leave get jams on brownies in oven patties ready to go if I don't eat them all.
> So I will bide you a good night, Cherf hope tv comes through for you, All of you don't scream to much, when O of B opens his mouth. If you hear a load crack like thunder it's just me either laughing or yelling so loud I am breaking the sound bearer(spellt again)
> See you all tomorrow pip pip cherrio


Night Yarnie!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried,
> 
> You do it AGAIN. I have a totally faithful, trustworthy husband and ALL the husbands I know are the same. There are great honest men out there. My father was TOTALLY dedicated to my mother
> 
> Where do you come from? I would not want to go there! I think a person attracts the negative when there is baggage. There is no doubt in my mind, Ingried, that you are dealing with more baggage than anyone I have ever known.


Lukelucy
Ever worked in a World where you were to only Woman among
hundreds of Men and all of them married?
Not a pleasant environment.

I have no baggage whatsoever and a longstanding solid marriage. We have a good Life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ingried, you lost me a long time ago. I don't believe what you say.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I've been doing a lot of ironing today....I love to iron. The smell of the starch and the cleaness. Anyway, when I iron, I think.
> 
> First, (I hope this isn't inappropriate)....whoops, never mind, maybe it is. It's about ladies' undergarments.
> 
> OK, second thing I thought of is WHY since Obo is all for one world government and "sharing", would he be raising such a stink about Romney having off shore investments? That's puzzling to me. Answers please.


Bydie
The steam coming from the Iron seems to be doing something to you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry Bydie. I can't follow your train of thought.



Bydie said:


> I've been doing a lot of ironing today....I love to iron. The smell of the starch and the cleaness. Anyway, when I iron, I think.
> 
> First, (I hope this isn't inappropriate)....whoops, never mind, maybe it is. It's about ladies' undergarments.
> 
> OK, second thing I thought of is WHY since Obo is all for one world government and "sharing", would he be raising such a stink about Romney having off shore investments? That's puzzling to me. Answers please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. What are your thoughts on the Presidential Debate tonight? I think President Obama was on his game and took this match.

I think the moderator should have a way of turning off the mike rather arguing with the contestants.

I also think politicians should polish brief, concise speech. (Dream on?)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you're quibbling, just my opinion.

Some of the moderator's interruptions were for time. (Maybe we should give him or her a dunking tank.)



joeysomma said:


> Moderator was not acting fairly. She interupted Gov Romney when he asked Obama if he said it was an act of terror on the day after the attack, and She stated Obama had said it was an act of terror.
> This is what he said on Sept 12, 2012, No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.
> 
> He did not call the attack in Libya an act of terror. It was more than two weeks later before he admitted it actually was an act of terror.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I think you're quibbling, just my opinion.
> 
> Some of the moderator's interruptions were for time. (Maybe we should give him or her a dunking tank.)
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

In Hungarian, they were kapusta--the stuffed cabbages that is, not the debaters---oh wait...
We had them on Christmas Eve until the kids became teens--they rebelled at cabbage and its possibilities&#9786;


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ingried, you lost me a long time ago. I don't believe what you say.


Lukelucy
Not easy to keep pace with me is it.

I have never asked you to believe me. That is for you to decide.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Why not blame it on someone other than the Performer.
Easy target.

We blamed the Performer when it was our guy, grow up and
do likewise.

Love the instant fact-checking. Hope it becomes a constant.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting to observe Romneys demeaner. Exactly as he had when debating his Republican "running mates".
Would hate to not polish this guys cars to his liking. His fuse blows rather quickly.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I think you're quibbling, just my opinion.
> 
> Some of the moderator's interruptions were for time. (Maybe we should give him or her a dunking tank.)
> 
> ...


Obama was given 3 minutes longer to speak and he was given personal support from moderator. Moderator stopped Romney from speaking 2 times in the first hour. I also thought Obama spoke 'childish' at times. "Could you say that a little louder Candy"


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Moderator just came out and said she was wrong to correct Romney on the Libya main point and apologized for her interruption and remarks.

Good, now the apology with be part of the debate discussion the next few days.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=356605274431906&set=a.247982888627479.57504.169992656426503&type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep pace with you? You flatter yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

When he asked her to speak louder, he was trying to buy time to think. Tactic.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> OK. What are your thoughts on the Presidential Debate tonight? I think President Obama was on his game and took this match.
> 
> I think the moderator should have a way of turning off the mike rather arguing with the contestants.
> 
> I also think politicians should polish brief, concise speech. (Dream on?)


obama was on his game, his game of not answering the questions. He should be brief and concise, but he goes on a rant and skirts the question.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I heard the same thing with Obama. He would be asked a question and then was almost immediately off topic - praising himself in the end. He never really answered any questions.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I heard the same thing with Obama. He would be asked a question and then was almost immediately off topic - praising himself in the end. He never really answered any questions.


That's right he gets off the topic and he thinks the average person is falling for his jibber jabber.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

I see where obama got flustered when Romney asked him about his pension and investments,he didn't want to talk about it. Said he didn't know. Bet michelle knows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it when he Obama back tracked on the Libya question. Got caught in his lies about energy policy. Didn't tell the truth about Libya, and blame his staff. When Black man ask he the question about Having voted for you Mr. President last time and disappointed in what you have done, how will you change my vote this time? 

Also Foxs had a group from LasVegas on 20 people. When ask how many voted last election for Obama, everone except 4 raised their hand. Ask how many would vote for Romney this time All raise their hand except 3. One women for Obama said she didn't like Romney because he does not support women. Lady who was one who voted for Obama last time, Said very forceful back. Thats a lie Romney has never said nor annoucne he was against women. Happy with the out come.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're quibbling, just my opinion.
> ...


Christine did you see the post that Bydie put up about your fellow Canadian who wrote the press article about Obama, and what he thought of him. Very interest, I must say, and was not flatter for Obama.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Interesting to observe Romneys demeaner. Exactly as he had when debating his Republican "running mates".
> Would hate to not polish this guys cars to his liking. His fuse blows rather quickly.


You must have seem a different debate than what others saw. Obama just kept rattling on about everthing but subject.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Romney was talking over everything.

Just an opinion.



Lukelucy said:


> When he asked her to speak louder, he was trying to buy time to think. Tactic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.



mariaps said:


> I see where obama got flustered when Romney asked him about his pension and investments,he didn't want to talk about it. Said he didn't know. Bet michelle knows.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Romney was talking over everything.
> 
> Just an opinion.
> 
> ...


It was Romneys turn to speak.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The choice for the women's vote is very clear. Vote for Obama/Biden 2012



theyarnlady said:


> I love it when he Obama back tracked on the Libya question. Got caught in his lies about energy policy. Didn't tell the truth about Libya, and blame his staff. When Black man ask he the question about Having voted for you Mr. President last time and disappointed in what you have done, how will you change my vote this time?
> 
> Also Foxs had a group from LasVegas on 20 people. When ask how many voted last election for Obama, everone except 4 raised their hand. Ask how many would vote for Romney this time All raise their hand except 3. One women for Obama said she didn't like Romney because he does not support women. Lady who was one who voted for Obama last time, Said very forceful back. Thats a lie Romney has never said nor annoucne he was against women. Happy with the out come.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We must all realize our perseptions are affected by our choices now. It would be interesting to know how true undecided voters view all this. I also wonder if undecideds make up their mind and vote.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I clicked on the link but only an art supply website came up. Am I doing something wrong? Help.....



Cherf said:


> I can't imagine anyone is still undecided, but perhaps this novel way of telling the history of Obama will help you make up your mind on how to vote this November.
> 
> A picture (painting) is worth a thousand words...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/8j37cqe


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your point is?????? Do you really think they don't know about their pensions and investments. How can he knows about someone elses finances, but not about his own? With all the hype about Romney's taxes and investments you would think obama would be prepared in case he was asked about his. His party should want him to be more open. "In hiding, and behind closed doors" that's the way.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Snoozie

How arrogant of you to think you are so all powerful that you speak for women? Obama is not for women. He wants them chained to the Federal Government; dependant, subserviant, obediant, and incapable of independant thought. And that is just to name a few.

Romney (nor any recent Republican President) does not take away any choices or prevent access to birth control. He honors my ability to come to a conclusion and take responsibility for my decisions. I need information not mandates or Executive Dictates to run my life.

Snoozie if you want to follow him as a female that is a mind-numb, brainless, robotic lemming go for it. But you do not speak for me, my friends or for all women.

From the Throne: Hail to me and all the Bh's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The trouble is that a lot of people do fall for it. They think about what he is saying, but not in relation to the question.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My point is:

I'm sure that President Obama had many, many thoughts and figures in his mind from an intense debate preparation. By law his investments are out of his hands. Michelle Obama is out of it too. You owe them both an apology.



mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

His investments are NOT out of his hands. Ha, Ha, Ha! Never, Never, Never.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a new Queen. Sandal are de riguer now. We refuse others' pronouncements. Desist!



lovethelake said:


> Snoozie
> 
> How arrogant of you to think you are so all powerful that you speak for women? Obama is not for women. He wants them chained to the Federal Government; dependant, subserviant, obediant, and incapable of independant thought. And that is just to name a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AMEN!


lovethelake said:


> Snoozie
> 
> How arrogant of you to think you are so all powerful that you speak for women? Obama is not for women. He wants them chained to the Federal Government; dependant, subserviant, obediant, and incapable of independant thought. And that is just to name a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Moderator just came out and said she was wrong to correct Romney on the Libya main point and apologized for her interruption and remarks.
> 
> Good, now the apology with be part of the debate discussion the next few days.


Cherf
Say what?
Just saw for the umpteenth time the recording of what the President said. He said "terror".


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> My point is:
> 
> I'm sure that President Obama had many, many thoughts and figures in his mind from an intense debate preparation. By law his investments are out of his hands. Michelle Obama is out of it too. You owe them both an apology.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> My point is:
> 
> I'm sure that President Obama had many, many thoughts and figures in his mind from an intense debate preparation. By law his investments are out of his hands. Michelle Obama is out of it too. You owe them both an apology.
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
You are so right, the President and First Lady render all of their investments when they become Residents of the White House.
That was why President Carter lost his Farm.

Now as to Romney's blind Trust(s) he himself some years back called them a fARce which they are. Anyone having a blind Trust
can have as much or as little input as they want.
Have yet to find someone who does not keep a close eye on it
and participate in investement decisions. romney would be one of the very least people to give up control. Wonder how much he bullies his money agents when he shows no repsect for the President of THE UNITED STATES. Such disrespect is abhoring.
Pointing at the President and telling him "you get your turn".
Disgusting.
No wonder his 5 boys had to lie to him or they would have been behind the woodshed more than in front.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > My point is:
> ...


HOW DARE you say I owe them an apology!!!!!! For what. For giving them credit for being on top of their finances? Or forthem keeping it a secret from you. I didn't think anyone could be so naive to as to think a husband and wife do not discuss their money with their accountant and financial advisor. What the ____.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SueLD said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're quibbling, just my opinion.
> ...


SueLD
Oh my are we sore today.
The Moderator did just fine, your Candidate faltered. Accept it.
In addition he showed a despicable demeanor on many occasions. Well that is how bully bosses act day in and day out.
And Romney wants to continue such bullying by not endorsing the Lilly Ledbetter Act. 
If you earn less you must be worth less
is how he sees it. He designs worth in terms of money or let us say lack thereof. A Dictatorship in action.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right. Who would ever think that BO and Michelle are not involved with their finances! Of course they are.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

mariaps said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Romney did VERY well. He showed no poor behavior.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Snoozie
> 
> How arrogant of you to think you are so all powerful that you speak for women? Obama is not for women. He wants them chained to the Federal Government; dependant, subserviant, obediant, and incapable of independant thought. And that is just to name a few.
> 
> ...


Queenie
Good post, my thoughts exactly.
Hail


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hail!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was talking over everything.
> ...


mariaps
Did we not see the same poor behavior by Romney when on stage with his Republican opponents?
He even had the gall to lay his hands on Governor Perry.
Something a decent Person NEVER does since it is an extremely demeaning gesture in such settings.

Mr.Huntsman should have won by a landslide but he had too much dignity and unfortunately these days that does not count.
The Bully has the floor as we saw in the first debate between President Obama and Mr. Romney.
Poor behavior and lies won and substance lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The choice for the women's vote is very clear. Vote for Obama/Biden 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to ever women some actual think about it, instead of blindly following what they think is true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> We must all realize our perseptions are affected by our choices now. It would be interesting to know how true undecided voters view all this. I also wonder if undecideds make up their mind and vote.


About 17 are not voting for Obama as they did the last time, in Las Vegas. Isn't that strange, and what does it say about Romney and what some are saying about how he performed at last nights debate?? Sure there are more Independants question Obama and his actions .


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I think you need a good eye and hearing doctor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


I think you need a brain scan, and take off the I am Ingreid so I am all knowing rose colored glasses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think President Obama won the debate last night. Although Willard (wasn't that a rat's name in a movie?) tried hogging the time again, Candy Crowley reined him in. As for her stating that Obama did call it an act of terror in the Rose Garden the next day, I don't think she was taking sides. She is a reporter and knew it to be true. The president called Romney on a few lies and closed the debate with a KO for Romney. Romney came off as a bully and has a hard time being proved wrong. He still never answered how he was going to pay for his 5 point plan. If I was undecided, that would scare me to think that I would have to wait for him to take office to find out what it is. 
The president carried himself well and at the same time did not let Romney get away with the lies and flip flopping.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Romney lies? I don't think so. I don't think either one WON anything. Obama never answered a question! Listen to him. He changes the subject.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Romney is a big zero and lies almost every time he opens his mouth. If he could be dictator in chief he would do just fine. He showed his true colors last night by trying to run over the moderator and President Obama. Poor form even in corporate America. He has no respect for the middle class or for women. His comment about a "Binder full of women" tells you exactly what he thinks about women. They don't count. If he had his way they would all be barefoot and pregnant. His mentality is that of males back in the 40's and 50's. He even made a big screw up talking about Libya and President Obama's comment in the rose garden THE NEXT DAY. The right put that lie out there so many times that even poor old Mitt started to believe it and yes you can watch the tape where President Obama says it was a terrorist attack. Then his 47% comment which was a huge slap in the face to Veterans, active duty military, Social Security recipients, Medicare recipients, student loan and Pell Grant recipients. Yes, his comments about all those good Americans have been immortalized for all to see. He is a person who has no heart and no soul. He is as cold as ice and has no compassion for anyone. I don't know how anyone could want such a terrible human being running this country. All the world was watching his terrible train wreck of a performance last night. Mitt should go back to doing what he did best. Sending U.S. jobs to China and putting good Americans out of work. Obama showed everyone the correct way a President conducts himself last night.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I would call the debate a draw as there wasn't really anything new being discussed. 

Obama needs to answer the question: How does raising taxes on the rich put someone back to work? And, How does increasing taxes on oil companies and placing ridiculous regulations on the coal industry help the economy or the Middle Class? It will not lower gas or electricity prices.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would call the debate a draw as there wasn't really anything new being discussed.
> 
> Obama needs to answer the question: How does raising taxes on the rich put someone back to work? And, How does increasing taxes on oil companies and placing ridiculous regulations on the coal industry help the economy or the Middle Class? It will not lower gas or electricity prices.


soloweygirl
President Clinton raised Taxes and increased employment and
handed President Bush a surplus.
That is how it is done.
Have not the Democrats always cleaned up after the Republicans?

By the way Mr. Romney does well as Boss in Chief but he cannot even handle the Women on the View.
Scared? What would he do with an Iranian Leader who opposed him? Deck him? Diplomacy certainly is not one of his traits.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would call the debate a draw as there wasn't really anything new being discussed.
> 
> Obama needs to answer the question: How does raising taxes on the rich put someone back to work? And, How does increasing taxes on oil companies and placing ridiculous regulations on the coal industry help the economy or the Middle Class? It will not lower gas or electricity prices.


It worked great when Clinton was President. Admit it Romney has nothing. Where are all the jobs that the rich were supposed to create? The right keeps saying the rich need all that money to create jobs so where are they? Oh yes, they created them overseas and outsourced ones from here. Just the way Mitt will continue to do if elected. Wake up and smell the coffee. Mitt never has cared about the Middle Class and he never will. All the work that needs to be done can be done dirt cheap overseas and the only way he would ever bring them back is if Americans decide they will work for nothing with no benefits just like they do in third world countries. Is that what the right wants for themselves and their kids. Our children should do better than us but Mitt only believes that dream is for his family and his tiny little circle of the deserving. Why would you possibly think he could care about you. The man' eyes are dead. He has no soul and money is his god.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I clicked on the link but only an art supply website came up. Am I doing something wrong? Help.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to go back and look at some of his works, you were on the right site. Wonder around there and you will see what Cherf means.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,

I totally agree with you. I don't know why people cast Romney as a bad guy when BO is worse. I wish they would wake up.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny how Anita Dunn when she was working for the White House before she was exposed as a Marxist and had to leave, complained about how the work environment there was "toxic" for women. Obama pays his"men" much more than his "women". So much for O's support for Lilly Ledbetter Law.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is a talker, manipulator, politician. He speaks with a forked tongue.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting that speech transcript, joeysomma.
1984 AGAIN. O thinks if he repeats it enough times, we'll believe it eventually even though we have his real words right before our noses.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Yea, and michelle touched Queen Elizabeth that was really dismeaning. Tsk, tsk


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A 'draw' means your candidate lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


Show the facts please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do Romney followers expect to be invited to join the 1%? That is the only possible way they might expect to benefit from a Romney election. I'm praying they won't get the chance. Here's hoping there's no Bush/Gore close call this time. I've learned that trick......I don't care how long it takes or what it costs. A full and total recount is all I would accept.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Touching Queen Elizabeth before she touches you, big NO NO

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm how was that invite to the Royal Wedding Michelle? Oh that's right, you weren't invited.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Thanks for posting that speech transcript, joeysomma.
> 1984 AGAIN. O thinks if he repeats it enough times, we'll believe it eventually even though we have his real words right before our noses.


I am with you on that thank you JOeysomma, also what you posted Bydie :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Other questions:

Were there any funerals for the 4 murdered in Lybia?

Have we seen any autopsy reports?

Did we lower our flags as a sign of respect during a National Day of Mourning?

I THINK NOT. Please prove me wrong, because it is a National Disgrace if I am right


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.



lovethelake said:


> Other questions:
> 
> Were there any funerals for the 4 murdered in Lybia?
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I would call the debate a draw as there wasn't really anything new being discussed.
> ...


Good old Bill signed into law the very act that led to the housing bubble. The trade treaties he signed weren't the greatest for this country either. What about the outsourcing of jobs by Obama? China is producing parts for GM, those jobs should be here. These new lightbulbs required by law are also being produced in China and elsewhere. More jobs lost. Stimulus money going to other countries for batteries for electric cars, electric cars themselves, solar panels. The list goes on. Yeah, Obama really cares about the middle class. There is also Obama's hatred of fossil fuels and all the jobs that are lost because of it. More love of the middle class here. Romney, on the other hand, has run successful businesses that created jobs. He does know what to do about creating jobs. The jobs being created by this administration are low wage jobs or government jobs, with nothing to show how Obama will get the higher paying jobs back. Businesses are not creating jobs because of uncertainty of the tax code and Obamacare. Businesses don't know how much more they will be paying in taxes next year. It makes it really hard to plan to expand your business when the government is tying your hands behind your back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> A 'draw' means your candidate lost.


As did yours. Again,nothing new last night. Same old, same old.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not this time and the election is getting closer and closer.



soloweygirl said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > A 'draw' means your candidate lost.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

'Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.'

Oh please snooze I did my homework, and no my dogs did not eat it. Your obviously snide remark without any proof that I am wrong, just proves you all nothing more that a balloon filled with noxious and poisonous hot air


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Do Romney followers expect to be invited to join the 1%? That is the only possible way they might expect to benefit from a Romney election. I'm praying they won't get the chance. Here's hoping there's no Bush/Gore close call this time. I've learned that trick......I don't care how long it takes or what it costs. A full and total recount is all I would accept.


Allowing Obama to have another 4 years will make this country a true 1% to 99%. He will be the head of the 1% and we all will be the 99%. I picture Venezula, Cuba, Haiti, and any other country with a dictator. These are the third world countries that are the poster countries for Obama's plan. He wants to make us all dependent on government and plans to keep us that way. To quote Conan, "wake up and smell the coffee".


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovethelake
Is snoozi and ingried one and the same or do they just use the same dictionaries?
Maria


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there was a memorial for one yesterday. No flags at half mast that I'm aware of though Obozo did order them for Arlen Specter


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Joeysomma.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mariaps; How interesting that when Romney said he didn't know what he was invested in as his investment account was a blind trust; Obama laughed and accused Romney of lying to hide his assets.

Now, not only does snoozi-suzi 'know' Obama's money is in a blind trust, she also knows what Obama is invested in. AND Obama isn't lying when he said in the debate he didn't know how much he had invested.

How rich of Obama who IS rich. I wonder if Obama knows snoozi-suzi is the "registered rep" of his blind trust and if he knows she knows everything about his $? Who is hiding Obama's assets - suzi or him?

Those facts are pesky things, huh, suzi.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.
> ...


Cherf
Is back to assumptions. Her core.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I clicked on the link but only an art supply website came up. Am I doing something wrong? Help.....


Hi Pontuf: the posted link no longer works. You might search on Google for the painting titled, "Obamanation" interactive painting.

BTW: welcome to the thread and I loved visiting Scottsdale.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Not to worry she is twisted around and can't get out of her own traps she sets.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> His investments are NOT out of his hands. Ha, Ha, Ha! Never, Never, Never.


Can you believe the stupidity we hear?  Hail BHs!


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote:

And, what does it mean??? Nonsense as usual!!! Insults as usual!!! Arrogance as usual!!! Same O same oh as usual!! Overwhelming misperception of American politics as usual!!!

Why does she keep posting??? Even the Progresives and Libs wonder the same thing!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > His investments are NOT out of his hands. Ha, Ha, Ha! Never, Never, Never.
> ...


Yes I can their digging a hole so deep with lies they will soon need a steam shovel to enlarge it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

did you know that those wonderful light bulbs that the goverment said we have to use to save energy.

Well guess what they contian mercury, so if one breaks on you put a mask on and gloves, and clean up the mess. Isn't it nice to know we are saving so much energy just to kill ourseleves with Mercury . 
Wonder who pass that one?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think you need a brain scan, and take off the I am Ingreid so I am all knowing rose colored glasses.


Yea, but, Yarnie, you can only scan a brain IF you have one. :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> did you know that those wonderful light bulbs that the goverment said we have to use to save energy.
> 
> Well guess what they contian mercury, so if one breaks on you put a mask on and gloves, and clean up the mess. Isn't it nice to know we are saving so much energy just to kill ourseleves with Mercury .
> Wonder who pass that one?


Obama after he got a donation from China


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you guess two BHS bows to you and a new crown for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote: Ingried wrote:
> 
> And, what does it mean??? Nonsense as usual!!! Insults as usual!!! Arrogance as usual!!! Same O same oh as usual!! Overwhelming misperception of American politics as usual!!!
> 
> Why does she keep posting??? Even the Progresives and Libs wonder the same thing!!!


Because she wants to make sure her brain is still there. Plus she needs to check her over whelming facts.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I think President Obama won the debate last night. Although Willard (wasn't that a rat's name in a movie?) tried hogging the time again...


Cherf wrote: I think Romney won the debate last night. Although Barack Hussein (isn't that a Muslim name around the world?) hogged and interrupted Romney repeatedly. Obama got minimum 3 additional minutes by hogging the time in the 2nd debate as he did in the first debate.

Northwoods Gal wrote: Romney has a hard time being proved wrong.

Cherf wrote: Why, then did Candy, the moderator, apologize for telling Romney he was wrong during the debate? Simple, *she* was wrong by defending Obama and apologized stating Romney was correct and truthful.

Northwoods Gal wrote: If I was undecided, that would scare me to think that I would have to wait for him to take office to find out what it is.

Cherf wrote: Were you scared to wait to pass Obamacare in order to find out what it is? Nancy Pelosi had your back; why be scared.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> A 'draw' means your candidate lost.


A 'draw' means the incumbent lost; that would be *your * candidate Obama; review history, you'll understand once educated.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.


Lovethelake: translation; snoozi-suzi doesn't know.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Lovethelake
> Is snoozi and ingried one and the same or do they just use the same dictionaries?
> Maria


Mariaps, Ingried writes them and snoozi translates them, in her opinion, of course.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.
> ...


Cherf, I guess obama is too busy with his tv appearances to confer with snooz about his finances. Wasn't Ingried a math teacher (among other things-of course.)Maybe she taught snoozi suzi the secret to obtaining obamas financial info.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.
> ...


SNORT!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, at least you got the snide remark part.



lovethelake said:


> 'Do your own homework, not that it would convince you.'
> 
> Oh please snooze I did my homework, and no my dogs did not eat it. Your obviously snide remark without any proof that I am wrong, just proves you all nothing more that a balloon filled with noxious and poisonous hot air


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love President Obama but we don't confer on financial matters. That information is public. I have time to read things like that because I don't waste all of my time fabricating vicious rumors.



mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> At no time on Sept 12, 2012, did President Obama refer to the attack on Sept 11 as a specific act of terror.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/09/12/transcript-president-obama-remarks-following-deadly-attacks-at-us-consulate-in/
> 
> ...


Is this what you are trying to omit?
"No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for. 
Today we mourn for more Americans who represent the very best of the United States of America. We will not waver in our commitment to see that justice is done for this terrible act. And make no mistake, justice will be done. "


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Other questions:
> 
> Were there any funerals for the 4 murdered in Lybia?
> 
> ...


I lowered mine flag, didn't you?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Which is it snoozi what type of investment account does Obama have; make up your mind.

Blind trust = private = Obozo doesn't know anything about = public info = you know and read about yet Obozo doesn't know about it = any number of flip flops you plan to spew = Obozo lied since it is public = Obo knows. 

Oh, my head ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Romney lies? I don't think so. I don't think either one WON anything. Obama never answered a question! Listen to him. He changes the subject.


Go and watch some youtube videos of Romney lying. He is a pro at it. Romney side stepped one himself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is the side-stepper. He has a forked tongue and is a smmmmmoooooth talker....

VOTE ROMNEY!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. A blind trust for one in government is one in which the owner of the trust does not perform trades themselves, presumably to avoid the appearance of impropriety.

Part of the requirement is that they inform the public of their trust.

I understand if this is too complicated for you. No snorts or I'm letting it roll.



Cherf said:


> Which is it snoozi what type of investment account does Obama have; make up your mind.
> 
> Blind trust = private = Obozo doesn't know anything about = public info = you know and read about yet Obozo doesn't know about it = any number of flip flops you plan to spew = Obozo lied since it is public = Obo knows.
> 
> Oh, my head ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Northwoods Gal wrote: If I was undecided, that would scare me to think that I would have to wait for him to take office to find out what it is.>

You mean like OboCare....."We have to pass the bill before we know what's in it??"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> did you know that those wonderful light bulbs that the goverment said we have to use to save energy.
> 
> Well guess what they contian mercury, so if one breaks on you put a mask on and gloves, and clean up the mess. Isn't it nice to know we are saving so much energy just to kill ourseleves with Mercury .
> Wonder who pass that one?


And that now our landfills will be filled with mercury which will seep into our water supplies. Thank you, Obo and EPA!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


theyarnlady
By George you got it! How did that happen?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Snoozie
> 
> How arrogant of you to think you are so all powerful that you speak for women? Obama is not for women. He wants them chained to the Federal Government; dependant, subserviant, obediant, and incapable of independant thought. And that is just to name a few.
> 
> ...


Boy talk about riding someone for stating their opinion...you got the fact that she thought she was speaking for all woman out of one sentence which to me sounded more like an opinion on who the better candidate for woman was not that all women have to/will vote for him...oh yeah and as to being arrogant( Having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities) kinda like pretending to be a queen don't you think?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BH's

Meeting in the Treasury, we need to add to our wardrobe. We have Pradas, pearls and denim. We have new ones to dress and others may need replacements due to their hard work.

Hail to me and BH's

Wait a minute, didn't Barbara Anne say she was making me a new crown too? How exciting


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Moderator was not acting fairly. She interupted Gov Romney when he asked Obama if he said it was an act of terror on the day after the attack, and She stated Obama had said it was an act of terror.
> This is what he said on Sept 12, 2012, No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character, or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for. the President mentioned acts of terror but didnt directly say Benghazi was one. When he directly addressed the attack he called it an outrageous and shocking attack.
> 
> He did not call the attack in Libya an act of terror. It was more than two weeks later before he admitted it actually was an act of terror.


This is the TRUE facts. Reported all day. Thank you 'joeysomma'


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > did you know that those wonderful light bulbs that the goverment said we have to use to save energy.
> ...


Can't Blame this on Obama the Light Bulbs have been required replacement in the energy audit program for more than 6 years which means Obama had nothing to do with it...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The choice for the women's vote is very clear. Vote for Obama/Biden 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some women working for Obama in WH are earning 17% less than the men.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

SueLD said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator was not acting fairly. She interupted Gov Romney when he asked Obama if he said it was an act of terror on the day after the attack, and She stated Obama had said it was an act of terror.
> ...


You are right the true facts show that in a speech about the attacks in libya he stated that "no terror attack" and "this terrible attack" both used in the same paragraph and in relation to the same and single attack upon our embassy shows that he was stating he believed this attack to be an act of terror...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ingried said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I'm puzzled with this response. What debate were you watching Ing?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > We must all realize our perseptions are affected by our choices now. It would be interesting to know how true undecided voters view all this. I also wonder if undecideds make up their mind and vote.
> ...


Just as the debate in CO this debate in NY-those voters sitting on the fence now, who voted for Obama in '08 are not voting for Obama. They are SURPRISED to see Romney is not what Obama has been telling them. That Obama lied to them about Mitt. I have heard these people speak this. They believe Mitt is a 'good' man with 'advantageous business experience' who knows how to fix this mess...gives them HOPE for the future for them and their kids and grand kids. AND proven to not lie. "We don't have to settle"
'


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > A 'draw' means your candidate lost.
> ...


actually a "draw" would be the same as a tie no winner no loser...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


The President called it "terror" very plainly.

Also someone said earlier that the President asked Candy Crowley to speak a little louder and the poster said is was so that the President could gain some time to look for an answer.
TOTALLY FALSE ONCE GAIN.
After Ms. Crowley corrected Mr. Romney the President asked her to repeat that a little louder so that the audience could for sure hear the truth.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BH's
> 
> Meeting in the Treasury, we need to add to our wardrobe.


I already gave more than my fair share at the wooden gate at the riverbank. Just how much more do I owe? I'll gladly pay all I have as long as it supports care of a BH and not an Obama toad.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Frankie , the Pres was talking about the original Sept 11 attack and spoke about terror attacks in general in the Rose Garden. He was not speaking about the Libya attack. 

If you believe Obama blamed a terrorist attack, why did Rice mention a video on 5 news shows and why did Obama blame the video 6 times at the UN in his speech and during his time at the news interview with Univision?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Frankie, Do your research and learn what past elections and history shows us in context. Anybody can state the literal definition. Expand your mind and educate yourself about the larger picture as it applies to the topic being discussed.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cherf said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Frankie, Do your research and learn what past elections and history shows us in context. Anybody can state the literal definition. Expand your mind and educate yourself about the larger picture as it applies to the topic being discussed.


I do not like your tone of voice in this statement I respectfully request that you do not speak to me in that tone again...thank you...... I am educated and I said exactly what I meant and used it in the context for which I wanted to use it...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Frankie , the Pres was talking about the original Sept 11 attack and spoke about terror attacks in general in the Rose Garden. He was not speaking about the Libya attack.


Well I read the whole transcript and by leaving the words in context it sounds to me that he considers the outrageous and shocking attack in Benghazi to be one of the many Terrorist attacks made against America and her Citizens...but maybe I was not reading the rest of the transcript right maybe I am too stupid to understand what I am reading but I believe the whole speach was an address to the situation in Benghazi and the loss of life that resulted and how it added to the sadness of a day that was already a very sad one...at any rate this is my opinion and interpretation of the Rose Garden Speach


Cherf said:


> If you believe Obama blamed a terrorist attack, why did Rice mention a video on 5 news shows and why did Obama blame the video 6 times at the UN in his speech and during his time at the news interview with Univision?


 This is actually pretty simple there were two actions taking place simultaneously in the middle east on that fateful day and it did in fact all start with the spontanious attack on the embassy in Cairo in protest to a video and it ended with the first spontanious part of the riot in front of the embassy in Benghazi and then the actual attack on the embassy by the terrorists...therefore they were at those times talking about the part the video palyed in the riots and voilence of that day...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, mohave. I too have experienced what you describe. This is what I mean by simple answers to complex questions. 'Everyone should work for their welfare.' There is no work. There is no welfare. It's everyone's problem.

I know I sound histronic but, how can you buy several houses when people have none? Have they no soul?

Let us ban the phrase 'those people' from our vocabulary. I have seen 'those people' and they are us.



mojave said:


> Jessianna said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion...
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Who in their right mind would believe that within hours the intelligence community did not know that Banghazi was a terrorist attack and they did not informed the president of that? Who in their right mind would believe that the use of rocket launchers was part of a spontaneous demonstration? Who in their right mind believes that an honorable president would find it more important to go to a fund raiser than to investigate an Act of War against the US? Who in their right mind would believe that the autopsies are not done and that their is no damaging information within them? Who in their right mind would believe that we have not had a National Day of Mourning for our Ambassador and the three other heroes? 

Who can believe in Obama?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Frankie, I believe your assessment to be true. I also believe in careful speech......especially in diplomatic speech.



frankie2963 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Frankie , the Pres was talking about the original Sept 11 attack and spoke about terror attacks in general in the Rose Garden. He was not speaking about the Libya attack.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Who in their right mind would believe that within hours the intelligence community did not know that Banghazi was a terrorist attack and they did not informed the president of that? Who in their right mind would believe that the use of rocket launchers was part of a spontaneous demonstration? Who in their right mind believes that an honorable president would find it more important to go to a fund raiser than to investigate an Act of War against the US? Who in their right mind would believe that the autopsies are not done and that their is no damaging information within them? Who in their right mind would believe that we have not had a National Day of Mourning for our Ambassador and the three other heroes?
> 
> Who can believe in Obama?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Michelle Malkin stated on Fox today. "Ladies are earning 18% less than the men in the White House." She suggested the women should: "Vote with their smarts (pointing finger to her head) not with your parts."


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Romney is a big zero and lies almost every time he opens his mouth. If he could be dictator in chief he would do just fine. He showed his true colors last night by trying to run over the moderator and President Obama. Poor form even in corporate America. He has no respect for the middle class or for women. His comment about a "Binder full of women" tells you exactly what he thinks about women. They don't count. If he had his way they would all be barefoot and pregnant. His mentality is that of males back in the 40's and 50's. He even made a big screw up talking about Libya and President Obama's comment in the rose garden THE NEXT DAY. The right put that lie out there so many times that even poor old Mitt started to believe it and yes you can watch the tape where President Obama says it was a terrorist attack. Then his 47% comment which was a huge slap in the face to Veterans, active duty military, Social Security recipients, Medicare recipients, student loan and Pell Grant recipients. Yes, his comments about all those good Americans have been immortalized for all to see. He is a person who has no heart and no soul. He is as cold as ice and has no compassion for anyone. I don't know how anyone could want such a terrible human being running this country. All the world was watching his terrible train wreck of a performance last night. Mitt should go back to doing what he did best. Sending U.S. jobs to China and putting good Americans out of work. Obama showed everyone the correct way a President conducts himself last night.


Mitt was not talking about veterans,student loans, active duty recipients, I believe he was talking about those on welfare who have never worked nor have they tried to educate themselfs, to better there lives, been on welfare generation after generation, people hanging out with friends causing trouble, woman sitting home having kids not knowing who the fathers are. These type give the ones who are tryin but still need help a bad name. And who sign the bill to allow company,s to send jobs overseas. If your for Obama thats your right, but your name calling who is the mean one look in the mirror. No i'm not for Rommey.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

There are tons of people in the USA out for a hand-out. Go to Walmart's on the first of the month and see what people are buying (junk food, cigarettes, etc.) with food stamps. I avoid Walmart like the plague.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy...I too avoid Walmart...number one: too far away and can't afford the gas! But, I can not stand our Walmart. Icky!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad you agree. That would be a great place for a study of how BO's handout system is working! He ought to go and take a look. But, it's not his money, is it. 

Vote Romney!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy...you have that right.."It's not his money, is it". No his money is in China.


You bet...Vote Romney and Ryan! 

These debates are showing people who Romney really is. Many are surprised learning who Romney is and like him. I see there is a charity function where both Romney and Obama will be speaking...comedy. I don't know if it will be available for us to watch or not. 

Also I see record breaking numbers in many states with 'early voters'. The polls are going to be swamped. Hope folks are patient. Anxious to see the numbers of voters this time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama's money IS in China. Stupid fool he is. I'd love to see the comedy thing. If you find I where and when, I'd love to know.
Thans for your response.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Your really must go and hear his whole speech in the Ros garden, he was not talking about Libya attack he was talking about 9/11 attack on twin towers. Did you; not hear how he kept saying it was caused by a video, did you not see 7,000 dollars for a tape apologize to the middle east for video, did you not see two weeks after attack he went before the UN and said 6 times it was a video. Did you not see when one of his staff under investatgation say it was a terrorist attack. Them Mrs. Cliton admitting it too. PLease check this out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Frankie, I believe your assessment to be true. I also believe in careful speech......especially in diplomatic speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really please add how you came to these facts? His own people in the white house have admit it was a Terrorist attack and not the video, and Why are we as a nation having to apologize to nations who allow Terrorist to control their own people, and say death to Americans. I keep asking myself why. why are they allowed to burn our Bible, our flag , our President picture. Yet we in this country have freedom of speech and we apologize for a video that was out for two years, and no one care about, or would have thought to look at until they had a reason to attack us?? Please plain and simple it was an excuse for the terrorist to kill four people, and do horrible things to these men. Does anyone get it yet.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Moderator Crowley says Romney 'right in the main' on Libya, despite debate intervention
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/10/16/fact-check-did-obama-really-call-consulate-attack-in-libya-act-terror/#ixzz29cKJQd1u
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
The President was and is correct.
Of course by now we know well that the finer points in language keep escaping you all.

The President said "no terror" indicating this and any other 
terror. Wonder what teachers were like when you guys went to school. I hope it is not their fault that your language skills are so lacking.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Frankie , the Pres was talking about the original Sept 11 attack and spoke about terror attacks in general in the Rose Garden. He was not speaking about the Libya attack.
> 
> If you believe Obama blamed a terrorist attack, why did Rice mention a video on 5 news shows and why did Obama blame the video 6 times at the UN in his speech and during his time at the news interview with Univision?


Cherf
Keep trying to distort what the President said. We know better.
The President said "no terror" and if you learn about the fine point of expression you get it. But it may be too late to learn.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


theyarnlady
You guys don't even understand what is being said here and you want to pretend understanding eloquent language?

What you are saying is like someone at Christmas speaking about Easter. The President spoke about the latest attack in Lybia and not about the old 9/11.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried,

You must think I am stupid too.

Before I decided who to vote for, I checked on both of these men.

I saw what both believed to be their truths, and what they said, true or false.

Both sides Ingreid, not just one side. 

I do not want to stand in line to vote and hear the women in front of me say now who are we voting for.

After hearing that, I decide I do not want to be like her. Ever state vote, ever county vote and most importantly 
who I feel would best one to serve my country, as the President of the UNited States of America.

I am know as an Indepentant, not a person who just hears what I think as their truths or party they belong too but each one. What they have done and what they should have done, and what I think they have done wrong.

Do you get it yet. I do not post half truths, with out knowing the real truths.

As you uses to like to say only the facts. It may help you to use your own words and look at the truths too. 

Read what Our President, and his whole speech in the Rose garden, then I will listen to you. Until then I would suggest you do your own search for what was said by both men, and not what is not said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Frankie, I believe your assessment to be true. I also believe in careful speech......especially in diplomatic speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must also add if he beleived it was a terrorist attack why did he keep saying it was caused by a video for two weeks after the attack. What is his truth? You can only say a lie to the point where some start to believe it before they check into the whole of what was said, and really done.. Why did his own people after all was said and done say It was a terrorist attack?? Look at it check it all not just what he said . Study it then see if you feel the same.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Moderator Crowley says Romney 'right in the main' on Libya, despite debate intervention
> ...


Ingried, you are not listening. obama said the attacks were the result of the video.He said it several times. Then he sent his people to say it was the result of the video. several times. I guess you missed those interviews. You should have learned some common sense and street smarts when you went to school. I guess they didn't teach spelling along with elequonce.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried, are you calling obama a liar--not nice-because he really did say the attacks were because of THE VIDEO. that's the truth--he did not lie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my, we will have to "live" with who ever is elected in November-- even you Ingried. I would suggest that you become a USA citizen before you try to vote. Sanibel Island is not far from Marco Island in Florida. I'll be watching that you do not VOTE in November illegally!

I can vision you with all those dictionaries, world books, Internet,and now all those new 100 Bibles as you say " give me five minutes" and I will return with the answer. At least you maybe doing some research, but still are not getting the true meaning to anything except your warped views.

Sorry I have not been on line as those infections put me in bed for several days. Now the back is hurting but I'm out of bed for a few more hours each day. Still have a temperature,but doing better.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

since you have so many questions I will try to address them one at a time...


lovethelake said:


> Who in their right mind would believe that within hours the intelligence community did not know that Banghazi was a terrorist attack and they did not informed the president of that?


 When The president addressed the nation from the rose garden the following morning he said that he had been informed of the attack in Benghazi and that he considered it an act of terrorism...


lovethelake said:


> Who in their right mind would believe that the use of rocket launchers was part of a spontaneous demonstration?


 no where can I find any one saying that the rocket launchers were part of the demonstration What I did find is in fact that they said the rocket launchers were used by the terrorists when they attacked Chris Stevens and his staff at the safe house...go figure terrosists using rocket launchers...


lovethelake said:


> Who in their right mind believes that an honorable president would find it more important to go to a fund raiser than to investigate an Act of War against the US?


 Since I am not Mr. Obama I can not presume to know what he thought or felt at that moment but I do know that the terrorist attack in Benghazi was at the top of his list and that he did in fact have a team in place investigating this Act of terrorism but unlike the gun happy president of the last administration he decided that just the lives of the terrorists were what was needed to have justice not the lives of a lot of innocent people and therefore has opted for a peaceful solution to bringing about justice rather than putting more of our young people in harms way...


lovethelake said:


> Who in their right mind would believe that the autopsies are not done and that their is no damaging information within them?


 I believe that the autopsies are probably done and that the investigating team has the reports but I can tell you that what is contained in those reports will more than likely not be made public at least until after all investigations are done because as you said they will contain much information about those who committed these murders and we would not want them tipped off as to what we know about them...


lovethelake said:


> Who in their right mind would believe that we have not had a National Day of Mourning for our Ambassador and the three other heroes?


 Look back to the transcript of the speech in the Rose garden it says in there ..."And today, the American people stand united in holding the families of the four Americans in our thoughts and in our prayers"....I lowered my flag and I mourned what was wrong with you?


lovethelake said:


> Who can believe in Obama?


 Every one can believe in him....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SNORT

And considering the source "shocked face"


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe that NO ONE can believe in Obama.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Sorry I have not been on line as those infections put me in bed for several days. Now the back is hurting but I'm out of bed for a few more hours each day. Still have a temperature,but doing better.


 Janeway sorry to hear that you have been under the weather as of late...I hope that you will soon be back to your normal self again and that all will be healed...I am sending my best Get Well Soon Wishes to you...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> Keep trying to distort what the President said. We know better.
> The President said "no terror" and if you learn about the fine point of expression you get it. But it may be too late to learn.


Remember Clinton, with the crooked pointing finger, "I did *not *have sexual relations with that woman ....."

Go ahead, Ingried, distort what that President said as well. We all know better no matter what YOU say.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> SNORT
> 
> And considering the source "shocked face"


:shock: ?????? :shock:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

CROWLEY LET OBAMA HAVE LAST WORD 8 OF 11 TIMES

by WILLIAM BIGELOW 17 Oct 2012 
What are the odds for getting the last word in a debate with Barack Obama? If the moderator is Obama-sycophant Candy Crowley, the odds are 8 to 3 against you.

Thats what happened to Mitt Romney in the second presidential debate. Of the eleven questions Crowley allowed to be asked, eight times Obama got the last word, while Crowley deigned to give Romney only three.

Not only did Obama receive three more minutes to speak, he was also given the gift of ending the discussion. Heres how it played out:

1. Employment on graduation: Romney then Obama; followup: Romney then Obama
2. Secretary Chu and Gas Prices: Obama then Romney; followup: Obama then Romney; 2nd followup: Obama
3. Romneys tax plans, deductions & credits: Romney then Obama then Romney; followup to Obama; 2nd followup to Romney
4. Female wages: Obama then Romney then Obama
5. Romney like Bush: Romney then Obama
6. Not optimistic, expensive prices: Obama then Romney
7. Immigration: Romney then Obama
8. Benghazi: Obama then Romney; followup: Obama then Romney
9. Assault weapons: Obama then Romney; followup: Romney then Obama
10. Outsourcing: Romney then Obama; followup: Romney then Obama
11. Misperception about candidate: Romney then Obama

The only reason the number favors Obama 8 to 3 and not 9 to 2 is that on question 8, Obama made the last speech, but Romney had the floor at the end, when he bantered with Obama.

Not only did Crowley interrupt Romney far more times than Obama, 28 to 9, and treat Romney with great disrespect, she was determined to obstruct him from having the last word. She was in league with Obama from the start.

But in the end, the last word will rest with the American people, and they know a rat when they see one. Or, in this case, two.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I believe that NO ONE can believe in Obama.


Well then in that case I would say that your belief is slighty out of whack with reality because I know for a fact that many do believe not only in him but in what he stands for...there for there is no way that the statement you made could actually be the truth...sorry


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried,
> 
> You must think I am stupid too.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
The problem is that it is not possible to know what Romney is for or against. He keeps dancing around on all issues and makes 180s on a consistant basis.

You tell me what I should know about Romney and where I would benefit from voting for him rather than President Obama.
Please, tell me I love to learn about him. He said nothing he has not switched on so far.
Love to learn.
So far not even the Republicans like Mr. Romney, he is getting their votes for very different reasons other than sound policies he would enact.
Let us not forget what the Republican opponents of Mr. Romney taught us during their debates.
The picture is dim and a Dictatorship in the making if Romney should win. For sure we will be in at least one other War in a heart beat. War is money for those who start them and devasting for those who have to pay for them WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

frankie2963 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


If you read his response this way, they why say for 2 weeks, with multiple people repeating it, that the "attack" was because of a video and a spontaneous riot? Why appear on TV shows saying you don't know that it was a terrorist attack? Why give a speech to the UN claiming 6 times that it was the video and the gov't was not responsibe for it? Doesn't add up to Obama believing it was a terrorist attack.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Frankie, I believe your assessment to be true. I also believe in careful speech......especially in diplomatic speech.
> 
> Careful speech, diplomatic speech? Sounds like people talking to each other where neither say what they mean nor mean what they say. Just more political speak to lie to one another. It will be OK, just say what they want to hear and then we will do as we wish. This is the kind of speech that keeps the battles going.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I find it totally interesting that Obama has stopped saying the Al Qaeda is on the run in his stump speeches after boasting about OBL being dead. I guess his staff have explained to him that Al Qaeda is alive, well and expanding all over the world.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that all the flap on these political threads is made up by the libs/progs for the amusement of all. 

I think the progs/lib may very well vote for Romney or not vote at all and just enjoying pitting ladies against each other to see what will be said. They cannot seriously believe all the malarkey they post.

Been thinkin' this for awhile now and enjoy the concept slightly.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it totally interesting that Obama has stopped saying the Al Qaeda is on the run in his stump speeches after boasting about OBL being dead. I guess his staff have explained to him that Al Qaeda is alive, well and expanding all over the world.


Soloweygirl....he has a very short and twisted memory.
He'll now probably lie and say "I NEVER said that. What? You have a record of me saying that" No you don't"


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Am in Ohio. Romney/Ryan signs all over the place. Also a lot of NObama/You're Fired! signs.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it totally interesting that Obama has stopped saying the Al Qaeda is on the run in his stump speeches after boasting about OBL being dead. I guess his staff have explained to him that Al Qaeda is alive, well and expanding all over the world.


I find it totally interesting that in these days of informational overload some never get informed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried,
> ...


Oh what a cop out your words tell me just how much you have read about either side, which amounts to mimicking others thoughts and words and not from your own research. You could not even get the consititution right even after how many repeats from me and others.. You need to do a search and learn before you try to tell me what i do and do not know.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Job loss numbers are up again this week....46,000 new lost jobs. The highest in 4 months. Turn around? On the way back?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Am in Ohio. Romney/Ryan signs all over the place. Also a lot of NObama/You're Fired! signs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Job loss numbers are up again this week....46,000 new lost jobs. The highest in 4 months. Turn around? On the way back?


Wait for it, Obama's staff will put out that unemployment is down to 4.5% after 388,000 higher unemployment claims this last report - probably will come out Monday before election day.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gallup Poll: Romney 52% Obozo 45% 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Heard that last week's unemployment numbers were revised UPWARDS. shocking and surprised again


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
You have been exposing on a regular basis what you know.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Heard that last week's unemployment numbers were revised UPWARDS. shocking and surprised again


I wonder if they decided they REALLY SHOULD count the 30,000 lost jobs from California that they didn't count last time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> since you have so many questions I will try to address them one at a time...
> 
> 
> lovethelake said:
> ...


You have to be kidding me? where did your source come from. Why was the Ambrassor diary found two days after the attack, and yet our CIA, FBI would not enter Libya, Why did the Ambrassdors diary say he was afraid, why has it been annouce now that the US knew about the attack that night and nothing was said or done, and assult rifles were talk about on ever tv news station and newspapers. Why was that compound not protected when others have Mairne protection.But last as been repeated here over and over again, why did Obama send his people out ecspecial Rice and Cliton to say it was caused by a Video, and Obama himself kept repeating it two weeks after it happen 6 time he said it in his UN address. His foreign policy is not what it should be, as it seem to me he would rather say we have to apology to ever country for all or all he precieves we have done wrong. Check your history, no other president has apology's for this country left or right when we have been wronged not one, except for this president. Even after the Libyan's burn our flag burned his picture and burned our bible. Reread and watch video of the rose garden, then explain Why President Obama went out of his way to keep repeating it was caused by a video, why did he spend 7,000 dollars to apology to the Middle Eastern nations for a video, Please please do reseach in to these facts, and I do not mean this to sound nasty you can not take the truth from someone elses lips on less you study all the facts...

Also please list for me one country whose leader's apolozing to another country for killing four inoccent men. Why are our taxes dollars still being paid to these countries when they still allow this to happen. Only in America . As my favorite president said Harry S. Truman, and believe me I mention this on here before Romney even used it . The Buck stops here, meaning the office of the President of the United States.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > since you have so many questions I will try to address them one at a time...
> ...


theyarnlady
Goulash on the menu again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I find it totally interesting that Obama has stopped saying the Al Qaeda is on the run in his stump speeches after boasting about OBL being dead. I guess his staff have explained to him that Al Qaeda is alive, well and expanding all over the world.
> ...


Yes and I am not afraid you have to be the most uninformed, person I ever have met or seen.
SettleSoul at least has check both side before making her chose, I respect her more for looking at both side then your statements that have no facts behind them except for you to have others think you know everything when you do notknow anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Yes I have and I can honestly say you have been showing with your words how little you do know.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Re: Ingried
> ...you have to be the most uninformed, person I ever have met or seen.
> 
> ... your statements that have no facts behind them except for you to have others think you know everything when you do not know anything.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > frankie2963 said:
> ...


Oh I didn't know you were having that for supper tonight and here I thought you were the greatest cheif warmest host, smartest person, great author, and had more education, and knew almost ever foreign langauge, and ever foreign person on this earth.what else can one say about serving up Goulash, by such a talented person such as you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Chateaubriant on the menu today. 
We eat european style at 1:00 P.M. Keeps us slimmer.
Only fruit in the evening.

Breakfast like a King.
Dinner like a Queen.
Evening meal like a Pauper.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > I find it totally interesting that Obama has stopped saying the Al Qaeda is on the run in his stump speeches after boasting about OBL being dead. I guess his staff have explained to him that Al Qaeda is alive, well and expanding all over the world.
> ...


 Prove me wrong then. Listening to Obama's speech yesterday and comparing it to the last month worth of speeches, that fact was amazingly absent. Oy Weh


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh

SWSNBM is really a indentured servant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Do not fear she is about to blow, when she starts with the oy weh she is losing the battle


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Only in your dreams dear lady only in your dreams and in your mind.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle, Yarnie. It was me using her oy weh. Ingreid will not respond to my asking her to prove me wrong.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Theyarnlady what did you expose that I missed as Ingried indicated? Darn missing too much by being ill.

Interesting info from Queendom Land ladies. Obo followers cannot see the forest for the trees. Lower the draw bridge Queenie as I'm coming home!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Wrong again Yarn Lady but you never do get it right.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Can't stop telling lies can you Soloway? It's just second nature to the right. You just make it up as you go along. What color is the sky in your make believe world? What a bunch of juveniles. Ingried, can run circles around you wing nuts with both hands tied behind her back.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Theyarnlady what did you expose that I missed as Ingried indicated? Darn missing too much by being ill.
> 
> Interesting info from Queendom Land ladies. Obo followers cannot see the forest for the trees. Lower the draw bridge Queenie as I'm coming home!


Welcome back Janeway. Go run and hide with the rest of the right wing nut jobs. We will be back.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Yarn Lady just keep flapping your gums. You know nothing but I guess if you know nothing you don't know it do you? Too funny.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Your the challenger so where's your proof. You don't have any, as usual. Ho hum.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Frankie, thank you for the well wishes. I have a severe kidney infection plus a sinus infection that did not allow my ears to drain so now, they are also infected. Cannot seem to get over the temp and only have one more antibiotic pill to take. May have a trip to hospital for more help as I also have a terminal illness.

I'm wishing peace among all even if we do not have the same political views as after the election, we will have to live among each other.

Peace ladies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I'm willing to bet that all the flap on these political threads is made up by the libs/progs for the amusement of all.
> 
> I think the progs/lib may very well vote for Romney or not vote at all and just enjoying pitting ladies against each other to see what will be said. They cannot seriously believe all the malarkey they post.
> 
> Been thinkin' this for awhile now and enjoy the concept slightly.


Cherf you are the laughing stock of KP. You who know nothing and follow Mitch Romney. Mitch can't even go on TV 'cause his "handlers" are so afraid of what he might say so poor little Ann has to do the work for him. What a disaster old Mitch is. Just got to shake my head. You guys are providing a lot of laughs for so many maybe you should start your own afternoon TV show on cable. Little kids enjoy clowns. Adults get kind of bored with you after a while. Cherf have you registered to vote? Do you know how? Hope someone can drive you to the polls. Yes, the Progressives will all be voting for our beloved, dear President Obama and our dear dear Vice President we like to call him Uncle) Joe Biden. Now don't forget Cherf you want to vote straight GOP for all the loonies. They really need your vote.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Yarn Lady you have yet to contribute one bit of information on this topic. For shame.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Theyarnlady what did you expose that I missed as Ingried indicated? Darn missing too much by being ill.
> ...


Thanks but I'm not running away as want to be with friends instead of Way out in Left field! Glad to see you have at least turned over a new leaf with a new Avatar; however this one isn't any better.

We will have to live among each other after the election so don't make too many enemies on KP as even you and I will have to be civil with each other.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't you all see this is now nothing more than a mud slinging match? At the beginning I thought I was actually learning something from each viewpoint. Now I am only seeing juvenile playground behavior from all the 'regular' spitfires who are contributing. Each of you is saying--"my way" in different words but no new substance for pages and pages now. Everyone is busy saying the other is wrong, over and over-ad nauseum.
Someone is going to win. Someone is not going to win. I hope we will all support whomever is our President--no gloating, no sour grapes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to bet that all the flap on these political threads is made up by the libs/progs for the amusement of all.
> ...


ConLilK do you need to borrow my wheelchair to go vote in? Be glad to loan it to you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf,

Snicker, snort, chorkle, ROTFLMAO

I did not know that how hilarious you really are. I mean I knew you were funny, witty, smart, talented........ 

From the world of Oz
Harry and Nancy and Biden...........OH MY


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
What is in my dreams?
We indeed have a hardy Breakfast, a little lesser heavy main Meal and little in the evening. I guess I have to explain what I said. Have you never heard it said as I did (King, Queen, Pauper)? Ask others I am sure they have.
Now tomorrow we have Lentil Bean Soup.

See you learn a little how others live. 
May I add that there are no paper napkins in use either.
Nothing wrong with those, it is just that I have many Cotton ones which I embroidered and we use them daily; why keep them in drawers. Also use Linen Tablecloths. Easy to iron since I got a Mangle from my Mom-in-Law. 
After retiring we changed to a lifestyle we always wished for.
We now use all of the best daily which was used for Guests in the past. What is wrong with that?

We worked for it, we paid for it, we use it. Our Kids have all they will ever need so why save things for them.

What is wrong with eating like this? Just because we dine differently you dislike it? Be happy with your Life, we are happy with ours.
I said differently and not better - I hope you recognize the distinction. 
I would have never revealed how we dine if you had kept your snoot shut.
Change your tune and I shall be happy to change mine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yarnie, how about......

We're off to see the Wizard, the Wonderful Wizard of Oz

Always loved that 'tune'


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Re: Ingried
> ...


You and Yarn Lady must be very happy together neither one of you knows anything and the two of you together couldn't come up with anything. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Come on ladies you got nothing. Bupkes


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to bet that all the flap on these political threads is made up by the libs/progs for the amusement of all.
> ...


ConanO'K
Let us wallow in the knowledge that we are quite distinct from each other and not members of a herd. 
It is the independence we have that irks others who are so tied
down in so many ways.
Each one of us is so different from the other but still we find
so much in common. 
Let us enjoy the luxury of total freedom and the wisdom to learn from each other regularly.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


ConanO'K
theyarnlady is simply an echo but she is not alone as such.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried you are a mentsh. To the rest of them gornisht helfn!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Janeway
Had anyone made any remarks about you being not all well in a spite way you would be spitting fire now. 
Mind your manners.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Conan ich danke vielmals.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Great for people who put up those signs. Vote Romney!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Exactly, Ingried they are but tiny Mini Mitts and you have to look very closely at their tiny little faces to tell them apart. That makes them feel safe. We Progressives stand tall and are proud to be intelligent individuals who can make up our own minds and have wonderful husbands who appreciate us for our beautiful minds. They love to have intelligent conversations with us at dinner time. Fine dining is a must if it is soup or filet mignon. The fine china and linen enhances the dining experience. Fresh flowers on the table and what ever fruit is in season for dessert.
All to be enjoyed. We don't restrict ourselves to binders. Much too much conservative and passe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried danke schoen.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".


Does the crap coming out of their mouths enhance what is going into their mouths when served on fine china? :shock: dziękuję


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Careful speech, diplomatic speech? Sounds like people talking to each other where neither say what they mean nor mean what they say. Just more political speak to lie to one another. It will be OK, just say what they want to hear and then we will do as we wish. This is the kind of speech that keeps the battles going.


In my opinion I see diplomatic and careful speech as a form of respectful speech which is known to keep battles from happening and has ended battles that are already in progress due to anothers non-diplomatic behavior...I believe that folks can say exactly what they mean to say and still phrase their statments to be non-confrontaional and polite thereby avoiding an all out battle or causing unnessesary pain and suffering in the process...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

There is a lot of crap coming out of their mouths. Maybe it's the crap they eat causing it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".


Don't worry be happy, Lukelucy it is you who should worry if Mitch and Pauli Boy get elected. We believe in quality not quantity. Life can be relished to the fullest.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".
> ...


Oh my what potty mouths on those tiny Mini Mitts and the odor. Gott in himmel! What have they eaten oh no Mini Mitts that brown stuff is not chocolate. Go wash out your tiny little mouths.
Oy vey!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!      [/quote
> 
> Oh Bydie bird Bydie bee you who have exposed yourself in so many of your past indescretions should not want the light shown on your silly little self. You just can't stand that I am right and you are once again wrong. That's OK, I don't expect much from you. Glupi majmune!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf, 3,2,1 oy vey

There she blows

Back to Oz. The Wicked Witch of the West, hummmmmm
Flies around with all that screeching, green with envy of Dorothy's red shoes and has a bunch of flying monkeys following her orders and around. 

Harry and Nancy and Biden OH MY
Help us Auntie Em


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!


Are you having hot flashes Bydie or are you just embarrased. Keeping your mouth closed may help that condition. :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!      [/quote
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

poopy mouth alert


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf, 3,2,1 oy vey
> 
> There she blows
> 
> ...


lakelady you have lost it. You aren't even funny anymore. Hop on one of your flying monkeys and off to bed. Auntie Em left Kansas and moved to MN. She is one of us now, a proud Progressive woman!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> poopy mouth alert


Tipesh kmo nall.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, 3,2,1 oy vey
> ...


Lovethelake, don't fret, you are still very funny. At least I'm amused.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

See what I mean about acting like bratty kids? to think these are supposed to be adults.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


ConanO'K
You said it, conversations with our husbands, they are wonderful. And even the simplest meal takes on a different flavor when served with elegance.
I may even have dandelions floating in a bowl when other fresh flowers are not available and of course candles are a must.
We consider these very important parts of every day life.
It is nothing oppulent. We both grew up like this and even in very dire times, the meals taken where-ever were special
and always peppered with wonderful conversations.
Sometimes it was watered down soup well served.
Actually easy to do, get out your best china, the best linens
add food prepared with care and serve.

When I married my collegue and friend, we already were equals.
It was not lovers madly in love marrying, it was two well established adults with certain goals in life and the love for each other has been growing forever. Lucky to have had such a
start in life. If only everyone could experience that.

We enjoy each other's company tremendously. We both have
lots of hobbies and read endlessly. 
We are one but also two individuals with ever expanding views.
Used to be Republicans and changed at different times.
It is great to have a partner from which one can learn a lot.

Both of us will vote for President Obama this time around.
It was Obama for him and Hillary for me last time. 
We both made good choices.

Good minds come to good conclusions.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Ingried,
Sorry I am confused, I thought you once implied you were not a US citizen. 
Sorry if I got that impression from your posts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".


Lukelucy
It sounds like I live quite different from you. Our Linens and
everything else is paid for and we did not buy anything on Credit either. Took us a while to get it all together but we got there and are enjoying it all now.
So you need not to worry about me (us).

It is not President Obama who worries us it is Romney who gives a damn about the NOT rich.
We are fine but worry about those who are not now and because they will be worse of than now under a Romney Dictatorship.
He already is in a round-about way telling employers to go after their employees and tell them how to vote.
What has happened to our Democracy?
It almost "smells" like Romney would like to start a War among us Americans.
Watch out folks, this Man is a menace.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Ingried,
> Sorry I am confused, I thought you once implied you were not a US citizen.
> Sorry if I got that impression from your posts.


sjrNC
I neither ever implied nor stated anything about my Citizenship status.

I shall vote and according to Cherf I will be one of those who votes illegally. Am still waiting for her to report me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is Obama who does not get along with people. Not Romney. Romney has nothing to do with BO's lousy, combative relationship with Washington.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!


Bydie
Your old posts are growing Moss.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is Obama who does not get along with people. Not Romney. Romney has nothing to do with BO's lousy, combative relationship with Washington.


Lukelucy
President Obama is a fine Family Man and particularly a Mormon should value that.
I like husbands and fathers who devote as much time to their families as possible. 
Hanging out with wanna-bes is a waste of time.
I like it that President Obama is not a social Animal. 
He is like a boss I had at the start of my carrier, highly intelligent, deep thinking, well planning, no nonsense and
expecting that as well from his Staff. It was all work and no
play. Oh he rattled some cages now and then but it always had merit. That foundation has served any of us who worked for him extremely well. 
I like it that President Obama takes everything he does very seriously and if some think that he is too tough and distant, they have a choice and can leave.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ei Toyse Wimin Er Grou

Hun Vije Ikke Tenke og Hun

Vije Ikke

Vite en Ting


Ingreid and Con Lilly


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess you know Obama personally. How else would you have that information.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

I may be a bit on the end of a limb. We have ConanO'K telling us that Progressives are standing tall??? This causes the question...a very simple one. Please Conan inform us on the Progressive movement...what is the current status of its high profile members??? What are its goals and agenda to achieve them???

Are you, Biden and Obama Progressives??? Most would have to say NO!!!

President Obama has made his goals and agenda to achieve them no secret!!!

See earlier posts!!!

Progressism is not part of this...it was last taken seriously by FDR..in the 1940s. Conan, you do give the impression that you are living in a wet basement, fed BS, and thinking like a mushroom. 

One last issue for Ingried...how are you different from Conan???

Thanks...this should help KPer who are keeping guiet, but carefully watching and making their own...private decision who to vote for.... to improve the opportunies for the own families. 

I personally believe this the most important thing we are doing...nothing is more precious than the well-being of our grand kids...they are the future of the US...we cannot afford to let our guard down...Islamists like Obama have an agenda to reduce us to a third world country like Kenya...Obama's true origin...following the dream of his drunken father who believed the government owes him a living!!! So different from the values of our founding fathers.

We must be ever vigilant...men/women lie freely and openly to defeat our Republic which has won against the devious attacks of people 
like yourself and Ingried.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

sjrNC
I neither ever implied nor stated anything about my Citizenship status.

I shall vote and according to Cherf I will be one of those who votes illegally. Am still waiting for her to report me.[/quote]

Thank you for your response and clearing up my confusion. Too many pages and comments to remember every comment but did find this one, which I would gather if you are voting you are now a US citizen. Since you state you are so law a biding.

What in the Hell do you know about me personally?
And by the way, I shall never reveal my Citizenship(s) to the
clowns here. I just love for them to look so idiotic on a regular basis.

To some who are looking in for the first time, I am foreign born,
live in the USA, married to an American, worked all of my Life,
paid all of my Taxes always on time and at times even before due and have yet to even get a speeding or parking ticket.
Boy I am so law abiding it is boring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ei Toyse Wimin Er Grou
> 
> Hun Vije Ikke Tenke og Hun
> 
> ...


See


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

In my opinion, appearing on many tv talk shows, hanging out and partying with celebs, the golf course. Absolutely makes one a social animal.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Are we talking about Obama here? He does that stuff and it sure does not make him look presidential. It cheapens him. Celebs, etc. do nothing for me.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> I may be a bit on the end of a limb. We have ConanO'K telling us that Progressives are standing tall??? This causes the question...a very simple one. Please Conan inform us on the Progressive movement...what is the current status of its high profile members??? What are its goals and agenda to achieve them???
> 
> Are you, Biden and Obama Progressives??? Most would have to say NO!!!
> 
> ...


funnyone

Oh are we full of hatred for a decent Man.
He is not responsible for the Sins of his father nor are any children whose fathers and mothers are alcoholics.
Shame on you. That is nothing but nasty.

All of us BUT the true Americans the American Indians came from elsewhere. 
I am an Immigrant I guess for you that must even be worse than having been born here and having had a father from an other country.
Go to Europe and see what American Soldiers left behind while having wives and kids here. Are those children of lesser value than others?
You are despicable.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh the Brilliant one made a boo boo 

Native Americans not American Indians. 

snort snicker


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh the Brilliant one made a boo boo
> 
> Native Americans not American Indians.
> 
> snort snicker


Right on ask Little Moon Flower what she thinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also please when you go to the Europe stop in France and look at the graves in Flanders Field.

it should stop your heart, to see how many were not coming home from a war that we did not create.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> I may be a bit on the end of a limb. We have ConanO'K telling us that Progressives are standing tall??? This causes the question...a very simple one. Please Conan inform us on the Progressive movement...what is the current status of its high profile members??? What are its goals and agenda to achieve them???
> 
> Are you, Biden and Obama Progressives??? Most would have to say NO!!!
> 
> ...


funnyone
Forgot to answer your question re. Conan and myself being different.
Let me start with what we have in common.
We both are married to very intelligent and caring Men,
we have Sons who are accomplished, have a nice Home,
pay our bills always on time and enjoy Life very much.
The differences come in because each one of us has had
a different ubpringing, we live in different states (which can make a world of difference), have different professions and therefore had different experiences going through life which
affords us to learn a lot from each other.
Conan and Family have travelled extensively and to some of the same and also different parts of the World than we have. 
We complement each other very much.

Hope to have answered your question.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!


No kidding! :thumbup: Talk about making it up as you go.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> See what I mean about acting like bratty kids? to think these are supposed to be adults.


Marilyn, If you read their back posts, you'll not find a single fact or coherent message. The liberals are just posting to hear themselves. Ignore them, we mostly do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very surprised that LilCon would even show her face here after that ludicrous post about the UMCJ. I'd be so embarassed I'd have left KP altogether, forever and for eternity. I guess since it's been a couple of days since she posted that total lie that she thinks we've forgotten, NOT!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Marilynf said:
> 
> 
> > See what I mean about acting like bratty kids? to think these are supposed to be adults.
> ...


Cherf
Oh you wish that your writing could put you into a better light.
Pointing at us will not erase your ugliness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".
> ...


Mange Takke Cherf.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also please when you go to the Europe stop in France and look at the graves in Flanders Field.
> 
> it should stop your heart, to see how many were not coming home from a war that we did not create.


theyarnlady
Been there and even have known some who are buried there.
Also wish that we had not graves here from soldiers who lost their lives in the idiotic Iraq War. Now that was one that was totally uncalled for. 4500 lives lost because of a bunch of guys'
egos. What a disgrace. I hope Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld have
everlasting nightmares.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh the Brilliant one made a boo boo
> 
> Native Americans not American Indians.
> 
> snort snicker


lovethelake
Either is correct. Check it out.
Leap a little slower - check before you leap.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Ingried...Just where do "come off?" Preaching your evil beliefs??? Telling others on this thread/forum!!!! That they are nasty or whatever!!!

Who made you our judge??? Judging is God's business...you are NOT A GOD!!! Although, you act like you believe you are!!! Judge, Jury, and executioner!!!

On numerous occasions, the same complaint has been made about you!!!
That is correct!!!

Can you not see how you present your self??? PLease give us a break and crawl back into your hole...and stay there!!!

We want to read and understand the view points of others...Not your unsophisticated, opinionated rants!!!

It is fun and informative to learn from other KPers...and than comes along Ingried...fails to know the difference between a Republic and a Democracy.
Preaching her "garbage!!!"

Ingried, you are distracting at best...and best is not good!!! Ingried, put a lid on it...I plan to ignore you and recommend others do the same. Amen.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Ingried...Just where do "come off?" Preaching your evil beliefs??? Telling others on this tread/forum!!!! That they are nasty or whatever!!!
> 
> Who made you are judge??? Judging is God's business...you are NOT A GOD!!! Although, you act like you believe you are!!! Judge, Jury, and executioner!!!
> 
> ...


Funnyone
Yikes, you deliver funny stuff.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gornisht helfn

Jewish forget it it hopeless

The other one is taking God's words as if to swear. God in heaven. 


How nice and what thought.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> sjrNC
> I neither ever implied nor stated anything about my Citizenship status.
> 
> I shall vote and according to Cherf I will be one of those who votes illegally. Am still waiting for her to report me.


Thank you for your response and clearing up my confusion. Too many pages and comments to remember every comment but did find this one, which I would gather if you are voting you are now a US citizen. Since you state you are so law a biding.

What in the Hell do you know about me personally?
And by the way, I shall never reveal my Citizenship(s) to the
clowns here. I just love for them to look so idiotic on a regular basis.

To some who are looking in for the first time, I am foreign born,
live in the USA, married to an American, worked all of my Life,
paid all of my Taxes always on time and at times even before due and have yet to even get a speeding or parking ticket.
Boy I am so law abiding it is boring.[/quote]

sjrNC

Deduct from what I write as you wish.
Boringly law abiding is what I am.
Cherf calls me an illegal voter and I have no intentions
to change her mind. 
Fun to play with fools.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gornisht helfn
> 
> Jewish forget it it hopeless
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
on the first one you are partically right
and the second one is
heiliges Canonrohr hab' keinen Bock dafuer. Figure that out now.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama's money IS in China. Stupid fool he is. I'd love to see the comedy thing. If you find I where and when, I'd love to know.
> Thans for your response.


Hannity is taking the Alfred E Smith Dinner tonight..now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Gornisht helfn
> ...


Only when you figure what I wrote to you and Conn women.Bless your heart sweetie.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Ingried...Just where do "come off?" Preaching your evil beliefs??? Telling others on this thread/forum!!!! That they are nasty


Funnyone, You are best to ignore Ingreid. She is not an American yet tells citizens of America how to act, think and vote. She will not give you any answers or facts and will not deny she is not an American.

I find her posts ignorant, demeaning and disrespectful. She does not offer anything positive or informative to the threads IMHO.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Ingreid,

It is not funny. And, I should know!!

For after all, I am the funnyone!


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Ingreid,

It is not funny. And, I should know!!

For after all, I am the funnyone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's money IS in China. Stupid fool he is. I'd love to see the comedy thing. If you find I where and when, I'd love to know.
> ...


Where is he taking it? New York isn't good enough for the little cry baby?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Ingreid,
> 
> It is not funny. And, I should know!!
> 
> For after all, I am the funnyone!


But you aren't funny


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Obama's book: Dreams From My Father...not Dreams OF My Father

I strongly advise everyone watch the movie: 
2016 Obama's America


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

mariaps said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Blind trust handles it. Much invested in the S&P 500 Mutual Fund.
> ...


Actually Obama may not know what stock his pension administrators hold for the plans. Many people aren't aware at all. I do think that Obama should not have poked a stick in that cage (regarding Romney's investments). Most everyone in some way is invested in foreign companies via their Pension Plans.

A facebook friend had sarcastically mentioned that shareholders must be kept happy without actually realizing that they were really a shareholder of some sort too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Obama's book: Dreams From My Father...not Dreams OF My Father
> 
> I strongly advise everyone watch the movie:
> 2016 Obama's America


I wouldn't waste my time, just more propaganda and untruth from the far right.
If you want to watch something fun, Lawrence O'Donnell just called out Taggert Romney for a punch in the face. The little twerp deserves one. He's lucky the SS didn't pick him up for threats against the POTUS. That would shake up the spoiled ass.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

PattyAnn said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is a big zero and lies almost every time he opens his mouth. If he could be dictator in chief he would do just fine. He showed his true colors last night by trying to run over the moderator and President Obama. Poor form even in corporate America. He has no respect for the middle class or for women. His comment about a "Binder full of women" tells you exactly what he thinks about women. They don't count. If he had his way they would all be barefoot and pregnant. His mentality is that of males back in the 40's and 50's. He even made a big screw up talking about Libya and President Obama's comment in the rose garden THE NEXT DAY. The right put that lie out there so many times that even poor old Mitt started to believe it and yes you can watch the tape where President Obama says it was a terrorist attack. Then his 47% comment which was a huge slap in the face to Veterans, active duty military, Social Security recipients, Medicare recipients, student loan and Pell Grant recipients. Yes, his comments about all those good Americans have been immortalized for all to see. He is a person who has no heart and no soul. He is as cold as ice and has no compassion for anyone. I don't know how anyone could want such a terrible human being running this country. All the world was watching his terrible train wreck of a performance last night. Mitt should go back to doing what he did best. Sending U.S. jobs to China and putting good Americans out of work. Obama showed everyone the correct way a President conducts himself last night.
> ...


If Mitt thinks people are getting welfare while not even trying to find a job why not bring in legislation to have them participate in work reentry? Someone said there is legislation, if so then how can people be on it year after year without a reason? Obama has only been in the Whitehouse for 4 years. If the same people are taking advantage of the system why wasn't changes implemented long ago?

The economy is bad, how could anyone fault Obama for the state of Welfare when jobs are at a minimum. If things improve and changes to the system are not made then by all means criticize.

Advocating for change to help those who may lack the skills or are just too intimidated to enter the workforce would be a much more humane thing than saying "let them starve".

People can get into a rut. They then feel low and embarrassed. Welfare reform would help. Slowly introducing these type of people into the workforce has proved to work. Also the system will be able to more accurately identify those who are not able to work full time or those who may be able to work but only limited hours.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> PattyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


christine4321
You are making extremely good points. I shall repond tomorrow. Have a test tomorrow and still some studying to do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very well stated, Christine


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We look forward to hearing from you Christine. Good studying.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> Am in Ohio. Romney/Ryan signs all over the place. Also a lot of NObama/You're Fired! signs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's book: Dreams From My Father...not Dreams OF My Father
> ...


It's unfortunate for our country that people like you are so closed minded. This is a study on the man you look up to. From the time Obama was young and the difficulties he had to live with and the people his mother and father brought into his life and guided him to believe in. His heart ached terribly for his father who wasn't there. That horrible long distance call from Mary who told him his father was in an accident. How all these things affected him. 
One more thing ... if you want to live in the world Obama wants for America...go live in Iran. With the hate you share on this forum...I believe you would fit right in over there.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this another Liberal who opposes the war yet supports the troops?


Dem U.S. Senate Candidate Tried to Block Funding for Body Armor
By: briansikma (Diary) | October 18th, 2012 

As a congresswoman, Tammy Baldwin (D-WI) backed legislation to block funding for body armor and medical supplies for U.S. troops. The current Democratic candidate for U.S. Senate co-sponsored legislation in every session of Congress from 2003 until 2009 to allow taxpayers opposed to the military, Department of Defense, and various intelligence agencies to withhold their tax dollars from being spent in support of those entities. 

Specifically, the legislation allowed individual taxpayers to block funding that would be used, the training, supplying, or maintaining of military personnel. That would include body armor, medical supplies, and other non-offensive equipment.

At least three times Baldwin co-sponsored the legislation, in 2003, 2005 and 2009. The 2011 version of the bill does not list Baldwins name as a co-sponsor. At that time she was possibly contemplating a run for the U.S. Senate.

The legislation is a project of the National Campaign for a Peace Tax Fund, a far Left pacifist group. The legislation is the centerpiece of their existence and has previously attracted the support of more well known members of Congress, including Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-California), who was Speaker of the House between 2007 and 2011.

Denying body armor and medical supplies to U.S. military personnel who were fighting two wars at the same time is not a politically popular position. After the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks, Rep. Nancy Pelosi dropped her sponsorship of the Peace Tax Fund. 

The nations military was being thrust into combat and troops would need not just combat weapons, but protective equipment and supplies that could save their lives.

It was in the aftermath of the 9/11 attacks as American troops went into harms way on a scale not seen in decades that Baldwin began to co-sponsor the legislation.

Despite the fact that some believed the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan were controversial, many on both sides of the political aisle thought that the troops deployed should at least receive the supplies and protection they needed. Baldwins work on the so-called Peace Tax Fund actively sought to block funding for needed protection and life-saving equipment for these deployed military personnel.

At the height of the Iraq and Afghan wars, American troops relied heavily on body armor to protect them against a rising tide of terrorist attacks carried out with suicide bombers and improvised explosive devices.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Cherf for the information, had not heard this. But I was not going to vote for her any way. She has never done what I would call anything for our state. It's time for her to retire with her pension and all the add on she will get.

But to know she sponsers some of these bills and voted on them. Wow What a great lady to think so little of our men and women (not) . Justs adds to my list of why I will not vote for her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


Where are your manners? You have been hateful with everyone for so long and besides hateful Con Lil'K can spew her own hateful words.

It seems some of you Obama supporters can only spread your hatefulness never anything nice. Several of the progs Pm'd me with well wishes where were you and Conan?

Those progs at least are concerned about a fellow crafter and I have respect for them. You have not earned respect from me yet.

Glad to hear that you enjoy ironing your best table cloths and napkins. I use paper as I want to enjoy life as I did all those thing with silver, china and crystal when girl were at home so been there done that.

So if you are enjoying the "good" life these days, then it is because my taxes have "kept" you all these days until retirement with all the freebies because you are illegal. Why have you not become a USA citizen? Getting too many freebies?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> sjrNC
> I neither ever implied nor stated anything about my Citizenship status.
> 
> I shall vote and according to Cherf I will be one of those who votes illegally. Am still waiting for her to report me.


Thank you for your response and clearing up my confusion. Too many pages and comments to remember every comment but did find this one, which I would gather if you are voting you are now a US citizen. Since you state you are so law a biding.

What in the Hell do you know about me personally?
And by the way, I shall never reveal my Citizenship(s) to the
clowns here. I just love for them to look so idiotic on a regular basis.

To some who are looking in for the first time, I am foreign born,
live in the USA, married to an American, worked all of my Life,
paid all of my Taxes always on time and at times even before due and have yet to even get a speeding or parking ticket.
Boy I am so law abiding it is boring.[/quote]

Ingried, oh my, you have another KP name? You have used those same words too many times.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on, Janeway!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> sjrNC
> I neither ever implied nor stated anything about my Citizenship status.
> 
> I shall vote and according to Cherf I will be one of those who votes illegally. Am still waiting for her to report me.


Thank you for your response and clearing up my confusion. Too many pages and comments to remember every comment but did find this one, which I would gather if you are voting you are now a US citizen. Since you state you are so law a biding.

What in the Hell do you know about me personally?
And by the way, I shall never reveal my Citizenship(s) to the
clowns here. I just love for them to look so idiotic on a regular basis.

To some who are looking in for the first time, I am foreign born,
live in the USA, married to an American, worked all of my Life,
paid all of my Taxes always on time and at times even before due and have yet to even get a speeding or parking ticket.
Boy I am so law abiding it is boring.[/quote]

You can be reported to Admin for cursing on KP. It is not allowed.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry I really don't understand the two comments above, as I was just pointing out what Ingreid had written many pages ago about her citizenship 

Still trying to figure if Ingreid actually knew some of those buried in Flanders field or knew of them. Guess just trying to get a handle on her age which might explain a lot of her posts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She is two years old.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is two years old.


 :XD:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > re Ingried - She is two years old.
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh darlings, are we referring to her chronological age, mental age, emotional age, or all of the above?

Hail to me


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry I really don't understand the two comments above, as I was just pointing out what Ingreid had written many pages ago about her citizenship
> 
> Still trying to figure if Ingreid actually knew some of those buried in Flanders field or knew of them. Guess just trying to get a handle on her age which might explain a lot of her posts.


Oh, we cannot figure out Ingried either and have quit trying as she only spews her hateful words, but thinks she is the "most" intelligent person in the universe, but is not a legal USA citizen but plans to vote anyway.

She does not have any friends except maybe Conan (AKA) LillyO'K who does not respect anyone either but will report you to Admin when they are not happy with you.

I don't know your political views, but you are welcome to post whatever they are as we do listen and read excellent posts that are not full of slurs as we will all have to live among each other when the election is over and continue with our crafts.

I have learned so much from KP that as I have said before, charity organizations are receiving many more items as I have learned how to make the items quicker with advise from other KP crafters. I don't understand where all the "right wingers" must spit such hatefulness with every line.

Some of the Progressive's are very helpful as some have offered their advise on my new IPad so they are not all bad just a few bad apples.

Welcome!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is two years old.


Best one yet!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh darlings, are we referring to her chronological age, mental age, emotional age, or all of the above?
> 
> Hail to me


all of the above.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Mental and emotional age.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC
> ...


Ingried, oh my, you have another KP name? You have used those same words too many times.[/quote]

Janeway
Wake up!!!! This is on old quote someone reposted and she even stated that he "found it".
Much too proud of my name to change it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Who conducted this study? Who made the film? Where did they get their info? 
I could write a movie on the Romney family history too. His grandfather fled the US because the law prohibited polygamy.
His father was born in Mexico. 
Neither Willard or any of his sons ever fought in the military for their country. Instead they chose to go on missions for their church, which basically is going out to recruit more Mormans. It is not the rule of the Mormon church to not fight for your country. He was laying on a beach in France while other Mormons were fighting in Nam. Along with about a hundred other different faiths. He left Masachussettes with a large defecit after one term as a governor. He introduced an insurance plan in his state ( not really his state, he moved there to get elected) that is the same plan Obama introduced. He now disagrees with it. Go figure. He flip flops on everything else.
Willard's lot in life was (is) all about buying corporations, splitting them up and collecting the dough while putting hundreds of thousands out of work here in the US and stashing the money in foreign accounts. He outsourced jobs to China, who now he wants to get tough on.
He sent his wife to take his place on "The View". She didn't do too well. 
He's rude, a pathological liar, and a sneak. And there is no way anybody could convince me to vote for him. His eldest son is also an ass. Publically stating that he wanted to punch the President in the face. That's not OK. Lucky for him Obama has a sense of humor. The SS could have taken him in for terroristic threats against the Prez.
As for living someplace else as you so rudely suggested, I am an American who will always be a patriot. Iran ,huh? No thanks. I don't believe in the theocratic rule. 
Grow up. If I don't agree with you it doesn't mean I'm hateful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it disgraceful that so many of you would stoop to calling Ingried names or trying to discover personal facts about her. All that illustrates is that your arguments are weak. 

I'm sure you are not ashamed. You will band together like bullies, as usual. I hope this touches the honest people here. You will not go unanswered.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I find it disgraceful that so many of you would stoop to calling Ingried names or trying to discover personal facts about her. All that illustrates is that your arguments are weak.
> 
> I'm sure you are not ashamed. You will band together like bullies, as usual. I hope this touches the honest people here. You will not go unanswered.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh darlings, are we referring to her chronological age, mental age, emotional age, or all of the above?
> 
> Hail to me


YAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Northwoods Gal
I assure you that whenever one is asked to leave the Country
it is a sign that they have no intelligent answer to give.
I have lots of experience with this issue.

Exchanged some sleep for information last night. Watched
CSpan and a former Director of Intelligence for Israel spoke at length about Israel - Iran- nuclear weapons. He stated that the
relationship between Israel and the USA has been better in the last 4 years than in many previous years and that Diplomacy is the only way to solve anything. He said that he wished they had a Monarchy rather than a Prime Minister. He also voiced that the approach of the Republicans towards Iran (in other words War) is unthinkable.

It was sleep well given up in exchange for valid information.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal does not know the truth about Obama nor Romney. Everything she wrote I can disprove with facts. Everything she wrote is her opinion.

Why bothering posting - she likes to spew hate speech and hear herself lie and never offers any facts or substance.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Dear Friends
snoozi_suzi and Northwoods Gal
Thank you for speaking on my behalf.

I can assure you however that NOTHING these folks try to throw at me makes an impact, not even a tickle.
I have grown way beyond them. By the way I was never
childish as they still are in my whole Life. I grew up very early.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Well back from voting! Was happy and thrilled it was done in less than 30 minutes.
Still feel okay about my self esteem even after voting for person I did! 

Feel sad that I won't vote on election day, but have a mammogram and appointment with my surgeon! Not worried, all will be fine! 
4 years now of being a survivor! .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand, Ingried. I know you can stand up for yourself quite well.

I just cannot bear to see this filth and foolishness go unanswered. 

Oh, by the way, if anyone's curious, I found a new political thread on Romney's flip flops....with quotes, times etc. I can understand changing one's opinion as information becomes available. However, Romney changes his opinions to hide his beliefs and hopes to gain votes from the audience at hand. This means, were he to be elected, everyone else loses.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I understand, Ingried. I know you can stand up for yourself quite well.
> 
> I just cannot bear to see this filth and foolishness go unanswered.
> 
> Oh, by the way, if anyone's curious, I found a new political thread on Romney's flip flops....with quotes, times etc. I can understand changing one's opinion as information becomes available. However, Romney changes his opinions to hide his beliefs and hopes to gain votes from the audience at hand. This means, were he to be elected, everyone else loses.


snoozi_suzi
Hugs from me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Snoozi-suzi,

Perhaps I should post the quotes and timeline of Obama's lies on Libya.

Obama changes his lies to hide his actions and his cover-up with the hope to gain votes from the audience at hand. He even needs a debate moderator to help him with his cover-up.

I think everyone knows Obama's lies by now yet it might be useful to see in print.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal does not know the truth about Obama nor Romney. Everything she wrote I can disprove with facts. Everything she wrote is her opinion.
> 
> Why bothering posting - she likes to spew hate speech and hear herself lie and never offers any facts or substance.


Cherf
We would love to get ANY facts getting posted by you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Well back from voting! Was happy and thrilled it was done in less than 30 minutes.
> Still feel okay about my self esteem even after voting for person I did!
> 
> Feel sad that I won't vote on election day, but have a mammogram and appointment with my surgeon! Not worried, all will be fine!
> 4 years now of being a survivor! .


I am glad to hear that you are a survivor. It's not easy to go through it at first, and harder the following year worrying about it. you go girl. Wishing you well and good health.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal does not know the truth about Obama nor Romney. Everything she wrote I can disprove with facts. Everything she wrote is her opinion.
> ...


Bless your little pea pod heart.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

YARNIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SNORT, you crack me up you naughty


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Well back from voting! Was happy and thrilled it was done in less than 30 minutes.
> Still feel okay about my self esteem even after voting for person I did!
> 
> Feel sad that I won't vote on election day, but have a mammogram and appointment with my surgeon! Not worried, all will be fine!
> 4 years now of being a survivor! .


sjrNC,

God be with you, I'm sure your visit with the surgeon will be good news Take care.
Maria


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

16 here

life is good


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> YARNIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SNORT, you crack me up you naughty


I only learn from the best. Such a good teacher. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Not lies, Obama's last speech repeated that OSL was dead and there was no mention of Al Qaeda being in the run. Do try and listen to his ACTUAL words for a change.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


No, I am not the challenger. I made a statement and Ingreid challenged me. Get it straight.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank u all. My friends who go with me worry for me. I love my surgeon as he was also my husband's when we were going through his melanoma. He takes very good care of me. He called me the very day I was dx after I emailed his PA about needing an appointment. 

Lovethelake. Congrats on 16 years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > You Progressives better start selling your fine linen, etc. to live on if BO gets re-elected. You won't be able to afford your "stuff".
> ...


A hamburger tastes like a hamburger whether served on fine Royal Dalton or on Chinette paper plates.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


Obviously you have never enjoyed fine dining as there is a great deal of difference. It's called ambiance. That includes some stimulating conversation. None to be found here except from my lovely Progressive friends. I think I'll go and have a nice cup of tea and a freshly baked scone with lemon curd. Will look lovely on the Royal Worcester. Yummy


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf
> We would love to get ANY facts getting posted by you.


Here's some facts from Obama supporters - Ohio University: you're welcome.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

One of the comments further down the page said "this is what a liberal education gets you". Talk about dumbing down the country. 

Thanks Cherf.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing Ohio University is known for is their band. Most entertaining to watch. But now I think it should be known for stupid students and alumni

And before you say anything, like prove it........went to BGSU and watched OU's band and some of my friends went there.

snort


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


ConanO'K
How does the saying go? You can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear.
To each his/her own. Nothing wrong with doing things different,
quite fine with me but why the need to put down others who
like a more refined way of dining?
Just had an Italian dish on Damask Tablecloth and embroidered Cotton Napkins with SILVER silverware. Food really tastes better served like this and the conversation is always pleasant in such environment.

We shall continue our elevated lifestyle and enjoy it to the fullest.
We are not Queens nor have any but live like one. Great joy.
No more eating on the run because code blue keeps interrupting. Life is good now.

We shall have some pineapple upside-down cake with
whipped cream and hawaiian coffee a little later. Coffee being served in Demitasse cups from Limoges.
When you got it, use it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

More like when you *think* you've got it, flaunt it.

Who exactly are your trying to impress - yourself?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116610-1.html

Yahoo..............maybe they will leave us alone.

From my lips to God's ear


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> More like when you *think* you've got it, flaunt it.
> 
> Who exactly are your trying to impress - yourself?


Cherf
Try it. Your Front door is very inviting, keep up the feeling inside.

Yes, you are right, I have earned such luxuries and am happy to enjoy them.
Need to impress no-one. I still serve my meals myself.
Would be nice to have a Butler. Not in the budget or I am too cheap.

Since you always have such a need to put down others, I shall give you plenty of material to work with.
Often wonder how ugly you must be to those who have less than you. Frightening thought.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some "funny business" going on with Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/10/18/issa-to-issue-subpoena-over-obamacare-documents/
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
Study and you shall find the answers. I know you won't like them but try anyway. Knowledge is never wasted.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf,

I took that last comment by SWSNBM as a threat. The cruelty of her description of you is slanderous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is your opinion. I do not agree. I believe he was bombarded with contrary information, and he tried to be careful for everyone's sake.



Cherf said:


> Snoozi-suzi,
> 
> Perhaps I should post the quotes and timeline of Obama's lies on Libya.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Once again, Cherf, the investigation is still in progress. No proof of anything yet on anybody's part except the terrorists. You can assume all you want , but you know what happens there.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> That is your opinion. I do not agree. I believe he was bombarded with contrary information, and he tried to be careful for everyone's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi_suzi
The chain of events is being unravelled and we all shall find out what happened.
For as much as it may be beneficial to have instant transfer of
what happens anywhere in the World, we will now forever be
dealing with information which initially may be flawed but that is so unlike the information re. 9/11 when facts were at hand and are still being hidden and kept from us.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The only thing Ohio University is known for is their band. Most entertaining to watch. But now I think it should be known for stupid students and alumni
> 
> And before you say anything, like prove it........went to BGSU and watched OU's band and some of my friends went there.
> 
> snort


lovethelake
Yes we know getting an education is a pain for some folks ask Limbaugh he has dropped out of everything.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Whatever the timeline or chain of events I find it appalling that 4 Americans were killed and The President felt he should still attend a campaign fundraiser in Las Vegas.

Please don't tell me that he could take care of presidential duties on AF1. I would think his mood would not feel like partying or whatever you want to call it.

It was a somber time for our country. 4 Americans are dead! I can only imagine what you would be saying if a GOP president did the same thing!!

to totally change the subject, would you Dems please send money to the people who planned the Democratic convention in my state as they are short by around 6 or 7 million dollars! Please don't have the people of Charlotte have to foot the bill!
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/DNC-Fundraising/2012/10/18/id/460552


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> That is your opinion. I do not agree. I believe he was bombarded with contrary information, and he tried to be careful for everyone's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoozi - I said I'd post the timeline and quotes - that is not my opinion; those are facts. Do you have any idea what you are talking about?

So, if, I understand you correctly, if that's possible, you don't agree with the transcripts, the videos of Obama, Clinton, Susan Rice and Jay Carney nor the Intelligence org stating what they state in press conferences, news reports, in print, on the View, at the UN and on the Sunday news shows or in the debate.

Go right ahead and keep your head in the sand. Just don't tell us you are doing it; doesn't help you.

Be careful you say? Obama was trying to carefully re-write history to cover his butt prior to his re-election hope. How can you be so naive?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Once again, Cherf, the investigation is still in progress. No proof of anything yet on anybody's part except the terrorists. You can assume all you want , but you know what happens there.


The proof and evidence is everywhere; how can anyone miss it unless you live in a cave without access to the news.

That must explain your insistence to ignore the FACTS in evidence OR you only watch Rachel Maddow and listen to liberal bloggers.

I will post the facts to get you caught up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why is everyone scared of Rush? I haven't seen or heard anything he has said since Bill got him kicked off of Tv. Maybe I need to find him. How do I find him? Anyone?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > That is your opinion. I do not agree. I believe he was bombarded with contrary information, and he tried to be careful for everyone's sake.
> ...


Cherf
You keep pointing at others for quickly responding as was expected and they did with the information at hand and you now keep pushing for more information before all is cleared up.
What is your problem?
Settle down.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, Cherf, the investigation is still in progress. No proof of anything yet on anybody's part except the terrorists. You can assume all you want , but you know what happens there.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is everyone scared of Rush? I haven't seen or heard anything he has said since Bill got him kicked off of Tv. Maybe I need to find him. How do I find him? Anyone?


Hello Country Bumpkins
On the Radio someplace I really do not know where I just get
updates from others who listen religiously simply for entertainment.

He is suffering from some I know incurable ailment.
Grandiosity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone scared of Rush? I haven't seen or heard anything he has said since Bill got him kicked off of Tv. Maybe I need to find him. How do I find him? Anyone?
> ...


... and oxycontin withdrawals and alimony ailments. Hi Bumpkins!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Janeway said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I really don't understand the two comments above, as I was just pointing out what Ingreid had written many pages ago about her citizenship
> ...


Hateful words are being spewed by several people.

This post isn't exactly full of love either along with many others.

There is quite a bit of negativity with this election. Sadly it stresses many people.

Sometime letter writing campaigns help to ease some of the anger. Maybe writing to the candidates in the future about what changes people would like to see regarding hot issues will help encourage positive discussions.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Northwoods Gal
Is he not due for his next - 5th - wife by now?
But then some Prenuptial agreements state that a certain amount of years need to be "put in" in order to get anything substantial.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> Well back from voting! Was happy and thrilled it was done in less than 30 minutes.
> Still feel okay about my self esteem even after voting for person I did!
> 
> Feel sad that I won't vote on election day, but have a mammogram and appointment with my surgeon! Not worried, all will be fine!
> 4 years now of being a survivor! .


awesome! I am glad to hear you beat the illness that you were battling against! Best wishes to you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think the female species has gotten a lot smarter, Ingried. EEEWW, I can't imagine one single woman who would want somebody like him. He is such a woman hater!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I think the female species has gotten a lot smarter, Ingried. EEEWW, I can't imagine one single woman who would want somebody like him. He is such a woman hater!


Northwoods Gal

It's the money, not the Man. Tolerate that Twit for a few years and you have it made is how some see it.
I would be sick all of that time. He gags me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Well back from voting! Was happy and thrilled it was done in less than 30 minutes.
> ...


Praise God for 4 years of being cancer free! Yes all will be fine.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Hateful words are being spewed by several people.

This post isn't exactly full of love either along with many others. 

There is quite a bit of negativity with this election. Sadly it stresses many people. 

Sometime letter writing campaigns help to ease some of the anger. Maybe writing to the candidates in the future about what changes people would like to see regarding hot issues will help encourage positive discussions.
christine 4321

I think this post of yours is a breath of fresh air. It actually is the first post in many pages that doesn't twist my stomach. I don't recognize some of these folks in this political venue. Their other posts show them as really nice people.It feels like a mob mentality has taken over. I'll be happy when we go on vacation next week and I won't have access. It seems I have to keep tuning in even when I find the nastiness upsetting. My bad.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is everyone scared of Rush? I haven't seen or heard anything he has said since Bill got him kicked off of Tv. Maybe I need to find him. How do I find him? Anyone?


I cannot help other than to say he has a radio show - no idea where or when.

Conan knows as she listens to him and talks about him all the time. Conan seems to have a crush on Rush. Maybe she'll chime in to tell us.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal, It's obvious you don't read the posts or linked articles so stop asking for facts. You continue to only write your opinions or repeat Obama and his lies and false statements which simply does not offer anything to the conversation.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Cherf,
> 
> I took that last comment by SWSNBM as a threat. The cruelty of her description of you is slanderous.


No worries, no one listens to her anyway, we all know her plight.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


That is wonderful news!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Whatever the timeline or chain of events I find it appalling that 4 Americans were killed and The President felt he should still attend a campaign fundraiser in Las Vegas.
> 
> Please don't tell me that he could take care of presidential duties on AF1. I would think his mood would not feel like partying or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> ...


I am sure he did what he had to do on Air Force 1. How could he be in a good mood after hearing that news? He had a commitment to keep and by him not being at the White House would not have changed the tragic event in Libya. Info was trickling in and different reports being submitted. Now he could have dropped a bomb on Libya, or do what he is doing. Wait to hear the true report.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

One thing that has stood out tonight is the hate speech several of the libs are spewing. 

I find it appalling that one would mock someone that admitted their addiction publicly, went to treatment, and has beaten his demon. Just because you don't like Rush, you do not have to speak so hatefully about his illness. Considering all the celebs that have addictions, why don't you show yourself as fair and balanced and blast them?

Why do you fear him? You have choices, you do not have to listen to him. I choose not to listen to Stephanie Miller because, though I tried for a week to listen, her hate speech, loud mocking cruel tone, and all those annoying sound effects made it impossible to listen. But I tried.

Who else do you fear? Bill O'Reilly, Chris Wallace, Geraldo.........

Again, you have the choice of the stations you listen to, please use it and keep your ugly, mean spirited character assassination comments to yourself.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Mom of slain diplomat: " My son is NOT VERY OPTIMAL, HE IS VERY Dead!!!" states the mother of Sean Smith. In response to an interview by 
Comedy Central, hosted by Jon Stewart. 

The mother, Patricia Smith, further stated that "it was the most disrespectful
thing they could say!!! And, she does not believe it was right!!

Mrs Smith goes on to ask, "how can someone be brutally murdered and told it is not OPTIMAL!?? She then says the President has a very poor understanding of English!!

The attack also killed Ambassador Stevens. This assault against the diplomatic office in Benghazi was against one our most carefully guarded embassies. 

Other security personnel are equally stressed! It appears that we are not even able to secure one of our most critical facilities...right in the middle of our NATO allies. NOW even Israel is at risk. 

Our allies are losing face by the simple fact that Islamic, Jiihadist are not able to prevent these assaults . 

And what does Obozo do...considering so much is at risk?? Play several rounds of golf...the situation is looking very Grimm!! And even our own allies are referring him in strange names...like Nasty, Wierdo, and Obozo as has just been mentioned.

We know Obama favors using WMD...such as low yield nuclear devises... 
So, what can we do now? And, drones are also in the mix??

We definitely need to get this area stabilized. Beyound that we have to be on Alert! We can't have the embarrassment of more attacks against our most precious resources.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Mom of slain diplomat: " My son is NOT VERY OPTIMAL, HE IS VERY Dead!!!" states the mother of Sean Smith. In response to an interview by
> Comedy Central, hosted by Jon Stewart.
> 
> The mother, Patricia Smith, further stated that "it was the most disrespectful
> ...


Your name certainly suits you. Just more stupid stuff from the right. You and Cherf must have the same "reliable" source.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf,

What you want to believe is enough for you. Do us all a favor and keep it to yourself. OH! Then you wouldn't feel like you were getting attention.....and you don't care what kind of attention you get. I guess we're stuck with you.....for now. What will you do if your candidate loses?



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > That is your opinion. I do not agree. I believe he was bombarded with contrary information, and he tried to be careful for everyone's sake.
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> One thing that has stood out tonight is the hate speech several of the libs are spewing.
> 
> ...


Hey lakelady - I'm not afraid of any of them but you are scared of your own shadow. Rush is a repulsive pig and will always be one. Just the sight of that man is sickening. Probably got hooked on drugs so he could stand living with himself. I have not seen anyone out here more unkind in their remarks than you, except for Bidie. Maybe she should be the queen. Real class act for all of you to gang up on Ingried today. Not one of you can stand on your own out here and defend your beliefs yet Ingried and all the other progressives can take you all on alone. Might doesn't make right. You are all bullies who would have done well in Hitler's youth movement. We aren't going anywhere, folks. You aren't any better than anyone else on the forum and when anyone challenges your ideas all you do is attack like pit bulls who were trained to fight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am not afraid of Rush and his minions.....just repulsed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal, It's obvious you don't read the posts or linked articles so stop asking for facts. You continue to only write your opinions or repeat Obama and his lies and false statements which simply does not offer anything to the conversation.


How wrong you are Cherf. I have a life outside of this forum. Let's see, I didn't answer you right away because I went out to eat. But I did reply to you. Are you a little cranky tonite Cherf?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I am not afraid of Rush and his minions.....just repulsed.


That's it! Repulsive. And all I came up with was EEWW


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> One thing that has stood out tonight is the hate speech several of the libs are spewing.
> 
> ...


Beaten his demon? His only demon is himself. A man filled with loathing for the women in this country.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


Fear Rush Limbaugh? Not me! I think he is a burned out junkie who can't say a nice thing about anything, especially women.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> sjrNC said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the timeline or chain of events I find it appalling that 4 Americans were killed and The President felt he should still attend a campaign fundraiser in Las Vegas.
> ...


Northwoods Gal - What I find disturbing is the right not realizing all the different information coming out after the attack. There were many conflicting accounts from eye witnesses as to what happened and who did what. They don't seem to comprehend that amid all the chaos that was going on all the facts are still not sorted out and it will take a long time to do a complete investigation. It doesn't matter what President Obama does the hate coming from the right just clouds their thinking. I wonder how Romney would handle the same situation? He has no diplomatic skills and has alienated people in every country he has visited. Romney has set a terrible example for his children and even his son has no respect for authority. I thought Bush was terrible but if I would have met him I certainly would have shown respect if not for the man for the fact that good or bad he was my President. The right has no respect anymore. I believe you respect yourself first and then others. That is how civilized people conduct themselves. The right isn't what it used to be. Very sad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I am not afraid of Rush and his minions.....just repulsed.


Me either Suzi - I think Rush and the MiniMitts are pretty hateful angry people. I guess I would be disappointed if I didn't have anything better for a leader than Mitch either. He can't even go on TV alone and interact with regular humans. He is kind of like a robot with no emotions, just that creepy fake smile.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > sjrNC said:
> ...


Conan, you are on spot! Romney can't control himself during a debate. I would hate to see how he would react in a crisis. Oh wait, I did. He tried to politicize the tragedy in Libya before any facts were in. We need a proactive person in office, not a reactive one like Romney.
The man is a bully and it has passed down to his son. No respect for anybody. Wonder if he will try and bully the moderator at the next debate?
If you didn't see Lawrence O'Donnell last night, you missed a good one. I think it's on youtube.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I am not afraid of Rush and his minions.....just repulsed.
> ...


But have you noticed that when he lies, his eyes narrow, he loses his neck and turns red? Body language is a dead give away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe he's not just sick in the head?



Northwoods Gal said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lol suzi!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

That was great when President Obama caught him in what he thought was his own trap for Obama. The President is way ahead of Romney when it comes to intelligence. We need that and Obama has it. You can't be a hot head and be a good leader. Romney just doesn't have the qualifications to be President.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How wrong you are Cherf. I have a life outside of this forum. Let's see, I didn't answer you right away because I went out to eat. But I did reply to you. Are you a little cranky tonite Cherf?


I did not put a time deadline on you nor did I ask for your reply; what are you whining about now...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Pundits for Liberals and Repubs predict Romney to win!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Then I guess that page of hot air from you was for nothing, Cherf. Whining? Ha! Well if they can dump the electorate, maybe Romney has a chance, but I think you are just reaching here. Liberal pundits abhor Romney and what he stands for. Have a better night, Cherf


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Yawn...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested to read the hate speech against Romney by Liberals on KP and to read their fears and trepidation of an Obama loss, visit this thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116610-2.html#2259751

ConanO'K (Progressive Forum defunct leader) and Northwoods Gal (exposed troll ConanO'K's threw out of her group) are now friends once again in this new thread originated by NWG.

I'm pleased to see they have buried their differences and are now trolling together on the greater KP forum and posting hate and insulting speech.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> If anyone is interested to read the hate speech against Romney by Liberals on KP and to read their fears and trepidation of an Obama loss, visit this thread:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116610-2.html#2259751


Oh now it's liberals on KP that think that Romney will win.
You need a time out Cherf. The elephant droppings are dulling your senses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested to read the hate speech against Romney by Liberals on KP and to read their fears and trepidation of an Obama loss, visit this thread:
> ...


PS Thanks for leading people in the proper direction! They aren't hate speeches. They are his own flip flops. The hate is all contained in this thread


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cherf said:


> If anyone is interested to read the hate speech against Romney by Liberals on KP and to read their fears and trepidation of an Obama loss, visit this thread:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116610-2.html#2259751
> 
> ...


These ladies seem to be able to discuss politics quite fairly.

The above link has absolutely nothing to do with this one. Just because people didn't see eye to eye on another issue doesn't mean they have to disagree about everything.

I am curious as to whether or not those who appose Obama like anything about him. Is there anything that they believe Romney can improve upon?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I find it disgraceful that so many of you would stoop to calling Ingried names or trying to discover personal facts about her. All that illustrates is that your arguments are weak.
> 
> I'm sure you are not ashamed. You will band together like bullies, as usual. I hope this touches the honest people here. You will not go unanswered.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> Well back from voting! Was happy and thrilled it was done in less than 30 minutes.
> Still feel okay about my self esteem even after voting for person I did!
> 
> Feel sad that I won't vote on election day, but have a mammogram and appointment with my surgeon! Not worried, all will be fine!
> 4 years now of being a survivor! .


I am glad to hear that you have been a four year survivor and I really do hope that all goes well with this exam and you will continue to have many more healthy and happy years ahead...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


Yes and I like the way my steak tastes on both fine china and always use recycled paper plates then use them to start my wood stove as I wouldn't want to add to all the trash already piling up in this world...mile widziane


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Christine, I don't follow links because of previous problems. I know I can type it in, but I'm usually in a hurry. Thanks for the tip though. I'll go back to check out Cherf's link later. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am familiar with this 'Romney Flip Flop' thread. I agree that it is more balanced with less rancor.

There is also one called 'Pinochio Ryan.' That one is based on Paul Ryan.



christine4321 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested to read the hate speech against Romney by Liberals on KP and to read their fears and trepidation of an Obama loss, visit this thread:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sjrNC I am happy things are going well for you. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

CROWLEY'S FALSE FACT CHECK SAVES PRESIDENT, DERAILS DEBATE - UPDATE: CROWLEY BACKTRACKS

by JOHN NOLTE 16 Oct 2012

***UPDATE 4: Politico's Dylan Byers: "After the debate, even Crowley seemed to acknowledge that she had erred."

***UPDATE 3: Even Politico's Mike Allen is questioning Crowley's call.

***UPDATE 2: Even Washington Post fact-checker Glenn Kessler says Crowley got it wrong: *Obama "did not say terrorism."*

***UPDATE: After the debate, Anderson Cooper was the first member of the CNN post debate group to question whether or not Romney really got the Libya issue wrong. They then brought *Crowley on and after all the damage she had done during the debate, she finally admitted that Romney was "right" but "picked the wrong word."*

Romney "picked the wrong word!" And for that sin the the referee ran onto the field and tackled the other guy!

This is a scandal; a total and complete media scandal committed by a woman who promised to violate her contract and to insert herself into the debate. All she did for weeks was brag about how she intended to grab the spotlight -- and boy did she ever.

Absolutely disgraceful.

We're done with the second presidential debate, but it was apparent 45 minutes in that between the questions Crowley chose and her handling of who was allowed to speak and when, that this debate was a total and complete setup to rehabilitate Barack Obama.

If these are truly undecided voters, they're apparently undecided between Obama and the Green Party. Moreover, as I write this, Obama's already enjoyed four more minutes of speaking time than Romney. In a ninety-minute debate, that's a big deal.

The lowest and most dishonest part of Crowley's disgraceful "moderation" was when she actually jumped into the debate to take Obama's side when the issue of Benghazi came up. To cover for his and his administration's lying for almost two weeks about the attack coming as the result of a spontaneous protest over a YouTube video, Obama attempted to use as cover the claim that he had called the attack a "terrorist attack" on that very first day during his Rose Garden statement.

Romney correctly disputed that.

Crowley, quite incorrectly, took Obama's side and the crowd exploded.

Here's what Obama said that day:

No acts of terror will ever shake the resolve of this great nation, alter that character or eclipse the light of the values that we stand for.

Context matters and the context here is that Obama connected this "act of terror" to  a mob action over a YouTube video -- not a deliberate terrorist attack. Obama was using the term generically and it would be almost two weeks before he used it again.

Let's not forget that Susan Rice said declaratively on the five Sunday shows four days later that it was NOT an act of terror.

*And during those two weeks the Obama administration lied like a rug. * For Crowley to step in and attempt to correct Romney on a statement that is at best arguable, was completely out of line. The debate over this debate has only begun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I watch Fox news last night, can hear the groans from the left


What happen in Benghzi
Reported by Breit Baier

Just what happen and why .

Lt. Com. Andrew Woods on the pull out of men need to protect, the compound in Benghzi. 

Just facts no add on about anything but what happen. The only thing that was brought up and was news to me was the Ambrassor was still alive when found, and taken to a hospital finial and died there. After What he went through, and how the other three men where they were when killed.

The questioning of Ms. Lamb why they were not given protection and how it was removed. 
Rice and her press answers,
Press secretary both when said it was a video, then terrorist attack.

Then Clinton and her video and then saying terrorist attack, 

Obama and still saying it was a video to it is still under investigation

Then I really notice Clinton's face, on the last clip she look so tried, and sad. I felt so sorry for her. The burden she has had to carry. doesn't seem fair to me, How her boss has left her hanging , and has not said anything to help her.

Then to hear the Mother of the Ambassador angrey and upset with what Obama said on latest talk show. 

I am sure the Prog. will put a different spin on the whole thing. 
But just check out the Ambassador mothers words on how she felt.

Check out who Lt. CommanderAndrew Woods (who was in charge of Benghnzi protection until removed by Ms. Lamb under whose authority?

How this same Lt. Commander, said if he had been allowed to put men in place none of this would have happen. The man was close to tears as he said these words, and had been a friend to the Ambossar. 

The thing that really got to me was seeing the coffins come off that plane and President Obama, talking again about said Video.

Lets see one of his staff members before investigation on going said it was a terrorist attack. Ms. Lamb same thing, Hilliary Clinton finial said the same thing, And press secretary under Obama said the same thing

And yet before all had admit it was a terrorist attack keep insisting if was a video.

What else can be said. The truth is the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, 

You are biased and choose sources of dubious value. I don't waste my time. Save yourself the time.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

BILLY GRAHAM LAUNCHES NATIONWIDE VOTE BIBLICAL VALUES CAMPAIGN WITH FULL-PAGE PRO-LIFE, ANTI-GAY MARRIAGE 

Posted on October 18, 2012 
The Billy Graham Evangelistic Association (BGEA) unveiled a new, nationwide campaign today with a full-page ad in The Wall Street Journal. The message includes a picture of the preacher, with text encouraging Christians to leave behind a legacy for the future by casting ballots for candidates who base their decisions on biblical principles.

Graham, known for his inclusive nature and an ability to reach diverse populations has, of late, involved himself in efforts to defend traditional marriage. In May, the famed evangelist backed North Carolinas Amendment One, a successful effort to add an amendment to the states constitution banning gay marriage. In this new campaign, Graham, again, makes it a point to publicly defend the traditional and biblical definition of marriage.

The legacy we leave behind for our children, grandchildren and this great nation is crucial. As I approach my 94th birthday, I realize this election could be my last, the text on the ad reads. I believe it is vitally important that we cast our ballots for candidates who base their decisions on biblical principles and support the nation of Israel. I urge you to vote for those who protect the sanctity of life and support the biblical definition of marriage between a man and a woman.

While he doesnt officially endorse a candidate by name, his focus upon these issues leads one to assume that Republican candidate Mitt Romney would be Grahams choice. He concludes his note on the ad, writing, Vote for biblical values this November 6, and pray with me that America will remain one nation under God.

In addition to the WSJ ad, the BGEA will be placing the same message in the USA Today on Friday and in other outlets around America. You can read more about the campaign and see the associated ads and messages on the organizations web site.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Cherf,
> 
> You are biased and choose sources of dubious value. I don't waste my time. Save yourself the time.


Since you don't believe in Freedom of Speech, you should stop reading all threads except the threads you recently said were more balanced with less rancor, The Romney Flip/Flop thread, and the Pinochio Ryan thread, which were both originated by Northwoods Gal.

Seems you think NWG is a valuable source of information without bias. :lol:

[[[Snoozi/suzi wrote: " I am familiar with this 'Romney Flip Flop' thread. I agree that it is more balanced with less rancor. 
There is also one called 'Pinochio Ryan.' That one is based on Paul Ryan. "]]]

Why, then, are you wasting your time here? Go play with the little gals and leave the heavy lifting to others. We can handle both sides of an argument.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I monitor this site so that your whining will not go unanswered. Have a nice day.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf,
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love Billy and Franklin Graham! Many stars on their crowns.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I monitor this site so that your whining will not go unanswered. Have a nice day.


As you just stated, "Save yourself the time." 

Bless your heart.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love Billy and Franklin Graham! Many stars on their crowns.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Eva Langoria Obama Co Campaign Chairmen

Twitter 

Offensive Romney Message

I have no idea whay any woman/ minority can vote for Romney

You have to be stupid to vote for such a racist/ M'sogynist twat.

She is blaming Twitter fo vulgar retweet.
backlash so strong is apologising

Liberal Pundit Alan Colmes calls for Longoria to step down
as Co Chairwomen of Obama Campign.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lee Iaccca Who back Democrcrate pary in 2004 John Kerry and 2008 Obama

endores Mitt Romney.

Mr. Iacocca
in his statment of support for Mr. Romney saying America is in deep trouble and hope and speeches(mean Obama) won't get people back to work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> BILLY GRAHAM LAUNCHES NATIONWIDE VOTE BIBLICAL VALUES CAMPAIGN WITH FULL-PAGE PRO-LIFE, ANTI-GAY MARRIAGE
> 
> Posted on October 18, 2012
> The Billy Graham Evangelistic Association (BGEA) unveiled a new, nationwide campaign today with a full-page ad in The Wall Street Journal. The message includes a picture of the preacher, with text encouraging Christians to leave behind a legacy for the future by casting ballots for candidates who base their decisions on biblical principles.
> ...


I have always respected this man and his beliefs he has never said anything bad about anyone, and has met with ever Presdent who has come in to office.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Love Billy and Franklin Graham! Many stars on their crowns.
> ...


I to respect Franklin Graham Samaritan's Purse How much good he and his father have done in this world, not just in the United States.

If you can afford it Smartitans' Purse has a gift catalog out where you can donate money for food, emergency medicine clean water, shoes clothing blankets baby chick to help one sell eggs, and have meat. lambs fruit trees dairy animals, help family's grow their own food, schools and hospitals in foreign countrys. There are so many more that are offered, that one must look at it Gifts start at under 15 dollars upwards.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem Frankie2963 only agrees that the left can use name calling. Funny how that works.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Then I guess that page of hot air from you was for nothing, Cherf. Whining? Ha! Well if they can dump the electorate, maybe Romney has a chance, but I think you are just reaching here. Liberal pundits abhor Romney and what he stands for. Have a better night, Cherf


Not all of the Liberals pudits abhor Romney in fact it seems many are quetion Presidents Obama's leadership.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


You had best becareful as it seems you did not read Ingreids post. you may want to have a look at it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The only time the administration needs for an investigation is the time required to waste until after the election.

It was known the night of the attack that that is just what it was, a terrorist attack and not an angry mob protesting over some stupid video. Ms. Lamb, the one answering questions at the hearing, was watching the whole thing go down live. There was a drone flying over the embassy which showed there was no angry mob outside the walls. It was not related to the riot in Egypt either. What happened was viewed in real time. The administration is just spinning and trying to stretch out time for their so called investigation until after the election. The look on Obama's face at the debate said it all. Romney should have asked him right then, why all the lies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf,
> ...


Cherf - Pulling your embarrassing little stunt last night you should be ashamed. Nothing new here just like Mitch. You would like to see anyone who disagrees with you just disappear. New flash, Cherf the KP is for everyone. You don't own it. You certainly aren't impressing anyone out here. Trying to have an intelligent honest dialog here is impossible. You are just not up to it. Just a lot of chatter that is deafening. Your game seems to be she who shouts loudest wins. You just keep believing that and see how far it gets you. Here's a clue, you always end up in exactly the same spot. Nowhere.

And yes Northwoods Gal, Suzi, Ingried, Seattle are all independent thinkers and we agree to disagree on many things. Out here there is absolutely no freedom of thought or expression of any kind. You here one of you talk and all the rest just fall in line. You live in America a place where individualism is prized and yet none of you dares step outside of the little box your idiology has put you in and you seem trapped.

http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Fascism/What_Is_Fascism_Gibson.html - 9k -

You might want to give this a look. It describes you on the right perfectly. It's sad that you can't see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As told to me by my son, who has traveled in many poor coutrys.

We in the US do not understand or know what Poor is.

Living in shack made out of tin or cardboard, no clean water, and if there is clean water have to travel to get to it. They have no electric. No food but what is found in the dumps or caught in the wide.

In China he told me of people who would walk 45 miles to work for a dollar or least a day, and back home again 45 miles just to repeat it the next day.

Their goverments do not supply them with welfare, food stamps, cell phones, and medical care meaning that they can walk into hospitals and do get free care, here in Wisconsin it's called Badger care. 

So much given here that is unheard of in poor country's.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some "funny business" going on with Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/10/18/issa-to-issue-subpoena-over-obamacare-documents/
> 
> ...


I would spend some time really looking into this as I know that current reports show that this program is working as it should work and saving taxpayer dollars without reducing quality of care for seniors...If the republicans would only spend a little time checking reports that are public knowledge maybe they would stop spending so many taxpayer dollars playing their silly games...I for one do not appreciate their wasteful ways ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Conan, try taking your own advice. You are not impressing anybody either. As you said, trying to have a nice discussion is not happening. Just a lot of bickering back and forth, from both sides, to see who's are the largest. 

I know it can be done. I have liberal friends and we can discuss without name calling and bickering. We also know when to quit and take a time out.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Some "funny business" going on with Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
> ...


Frankie - I have to agree with you. The right is so blindly following along they no longer see the truth. There are no individuals out here. It's OK if they spend on useless things that benefit no one but they will criticize useful programs only because it is put out there by someone who they see as their enemy. They don't welcome open dialog only want to talk with each other so they don't feel threatened by alien ideas or concepts. They are already on pretty unstable footing with Romney/Ryan and there is no dealing with those two. Where did the old Republican Party go? I sure miss it. At least they had sensible people who worked for the good of the entire country not just for their own narrow self-interests. This new party says they believe in smaller government and keeping government out of people's personal lives yet they want to deprive women of their control over their own bodies and are trying to impose their extreme version of Christianity on all of us believing that America should be a theocracy. They fail to see this is exactly what many Muslim countries in the Middle East are. It's one of those things you say you hate but that is what you want the U.S. to turn into.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In China he told me of people who would walk 45 miles to work for a dollar or least a day, and back home again 45 miles just to repeat it the next day.


I have to call BS on this claim. The math just does not add up.
45 miles + 45 miles is 90 miles. 
The average walking speed is 20 minutes per mile.
20 minutes X 90 miles is 1800 minutes.
1800 minutes divided by 60 minutes per hour is 30 hours.
There are only 24 hour per day.
Even speed walking at 15 minutes per mile still requires 22.5 hours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Please vote for Romney!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Some "funny business" going on with Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
> ...


Did you read this report? It was also on the news the other night. Republican into investigating on Obama care and it's real cost. It seem and this was what was reported that Obama has already raid Medicare and Social Security funds for Obama care. They want to know why these funds were used, ect. 
That must be the Republicans fault too??? Why would not the President annouce this if it was so. Easy answer, he said he would not do this, and would not raise taxes?? How are they going to pay for this when our country is broke?? Least people working less taxes flowing in. Either they are raiding funds or borrowing more money from China?? Which one do you believe, oh thats right the Republicans are spending it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > In China he told me of people who would walk 45 miles to work for a dollar or least a day, and back home again 45 miles just to repeat it the next day.
> ...


You can BS all you want My son is in charge of setting up a factory in China, and has talk to the workers there. I may have gotten it wrong as I will reask him again, as I do have memory lost,( ask Ingried she has called me a liar about this.) about them walking back ever evening, but at the least they will still have to sleep outside. And before you spout off again, The factory that is being built is run by the Chinese , and the products that are being produced there will stay in that country, so you see who is paying their wages not the company in the US. So would you like my son to send you these facts? pm your email address, . But don't say it as in your words are BS. You have no idea what you are talking about.
It still does not negate the fact that this country does not know what poor is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

People do walk unusual distances to go to work or school. Sherpas walk uphill hours and hours to get to school (before schools were made locally). Then they must come down the mountain.
If you aren't there, you don't know.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Does anyone remember that obama did not give seniors an increase in social security for 2 years. What did he do with that money that wasn't spent? It's never mentioned. And they never mention either that seniors pay for their medicare part B and part D. And we have to have supplemental health insurance. What do they do with that money that's automatically taken out of our SS checks each month? HMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is a sneak.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


One Nation under God with liberty and justice for "all"
I miss the old democrate party too. The one which JFK was in. 
The middle Eastern country are now being taken over by Muslim Extremist. Where in the United States do you see this? Other then the Right as you have said have no brains can not think for themselfs. But then the left is so open to new ideas and new thoughts. and progress??? thats right the Right does not or is not able to think, other then think your truths.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I find it disgraceful that so many of you would stoop to calling Ingried names or trying to discover personal facts about her. All that illustrates is that your arguments are weak.
> 
> I'm sure you are not ashamed. You will band together like bullies, as usual. I hope this touches the honest people here. You will not go unanswered.


Well, if you will read some of the older quotes from Ingried, you will find she started the ugly words first calling all of us stupid and to get the facts without ever giving ANY information at all. She told us that she has taught "others" to pass the USA Citizenship but has not taken that step herself.

Read her posts, but maybe she has found some "friends" at last with some of you who don't understand how she has "slammed" anyone who is a Romney supporter.

As I have said many times, we will ALL have to live among each other inspite of our political views. Some of the "progs" have been nice to me and have earned my respect--others have not earned that respect.

Ingried says she lives the good life, but your taxes have provided this illegal with a lot of freebies that my 85 year old neighbor cannot get from America. My husband and I help this woman with extra groceries that she cannot afford (we are not rich my any means but do love our neighbor as it quotes in the Bible) and take her to doctor appts. etc., as she is alone in this world. (husband and only daughter died) She has given her property to her church which does pay the property taxes, etc., but living expenses are her own.

Since our neighbor is an American Born Citizen, why can't she get all the freebies that people such as Ingried who come into this country illegally get? Obama just recently gave illegals the right to apply for "free" college tuition which is a slam in my neighbors face.

Then some of you wonder why I get angry with Ingried? Hello people think about what is happening in this country.

Sorry, as I did not mean to "rant and rant" but I see what is happening to America and it mades me very sad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I find it disgraceful that so many of you would stoop to calling Ingried names or trying to discover personal facts about her. All that illustrates is that your arguments are weak.
> ...


Sorry Janeway I feel the same way as you. She who wants respect has to give respect. Two of them seem to think they deserve it no matter how they act towards others. I can't wait till the election is over with too. After all is said and done we will have to live with it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As told to me by my son, who has traveled in many poor coutrys.
> 
> We in the US do not understand or know what Poor is.
> 
> ...


Most of what is given here is to illegals such as Ingried. Has anyone really looked at the American Indian Reservations? This land was ours "first" but illegals have taken all the freebies that should be given to the American Indians who still reside in America.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Conan, then if you are such an independent thinker--why did you "try" to have me thrown off KP because I'm an American Born Indian. You are one of the most hateful dominating people except of course Ingried and TheNorthWoods Gal I have ever encountered. NWG wanted to be friends so we "buried the hatchet" then she started again so guess we are "on" and "off" friends.

We have freedom of speech so take your "little wagon" full of hatefulness and go elsewhere as I really am tired of your garbage.

Some of your so "called friends" and I have mutual respect for each other even though we have different political views. They have "earned" my respect--why don't you try to earn respect from others on this site?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Eva Langoria Obama Co Campaign Chairmen
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...


So sweet to have Eva on your support staff? NOT! :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal does not know the truth about Obama nor Romney. Everything she wrote I can disprove with facts. Everything she wrote is her opinion.
> ...


Ingried, why have you "never" given any facts as you are only good at slurs. You are still a two (2) year old child.

Any of you who feel it is your "need" to be on Ingried's side really made me laugh! Ingried has been our source of entertainment for several pages as her stupidity is very visual but she claims to be the most intelligent person on earth.

What university degrees do you hold Ingried? None I'm guessing as most of us here at least has a Bachelor's Degree or a Master's Degree but poor Ingried still is illegal! Give me a clue or do you even have a high school education or a GED?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway, you are right on. Poor neighbor. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It still does not negate the fact that this country does not know what poor is.


Yarnie, you are more than correct. I have been to many countries and each state (many states, multiple times) but one of the fifty (got that Obama?) United States. I've been to many islands and territories as well.

You don't have to travel very far to see what poor 'is.' Even the poor in the USA have large color TV, cells phones, welfare and charities to assist them.

DH and I have said many times, every American should be mandated to visit other countries to realize how blessed he is to live in America.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Thank u all. My friends who go with me worry for me. I love my surgeon as he was also my husband's when we were going through his melanoma. He takes very good care of me. He called me the very day I was dx after I emailed his PA about needing an appointment.
> 
> Lovethelake. Congrats on 16 years.


sjrNC, may God be with you during your surgery.

Lovethelake, congrats on your survival years as my sister is celebrating 10 years cancer free.

Will remember both of you in my prayers. Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cherf,
Real poverty is not in this country, but very close in other countries. You are right. Obama wants the poor to live rich. Can't happen.

My father always said, take away all the money from everyone. In 10 years the SAME people who had money will have money and the same people will be poor. 

I do not feel the need to "take care" of the population of the USA. I'll take care of who I want to take care of.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lovethelake. Congrats on 16 years.
> 
> sjrNC, may God be with you during your surgery.
> 
> ...


Lovethelake - Ditto. My DH will celebrate 7 years cancer free on Thanksgiving day.
snrNC - Ditto
Jane - I remember you in my prayers daily.
Karen - your husband is in my prayer too.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Cherf,
> Real poverty is not in this country, but very close in other countries. You are right. Obama wants the poor to live rich. Can't happen.
> 
> My father always said, take away all the money from everyone. In 10 years the SAME people who had money will have money and the same people will be poor.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Oh, Ingried and ConanLilyK, are you the only ones who think you have the finer things in life? Ingried is illegal so my taxes has paid for what she has in her "finer" house.

True, my fine china, crystal and silver has been put away as I am no longer able to care for them. One thing that is still in my kitchen is my grandmother's over 100 year old cast iron skillets, pots, tea pot, and large roaster that I use when feeling well enough to lift them. That is something that was passed down to me that I do enjoy using them as grandmother said they must be used so they will stay non-stick and be free of rust.

All of our friends admire them when they come for dinner (yes, I do put on the table cloth and cloth napkins) served on Corelle dishes that are dishwasher safe.

In the state where I live, I have been invited to the governor's ball and have met President Ron. R in person and have a picture to prove it. I also have a picture with Sam Walton that was made in Bentonville, AR (who during his lifetime, was one of the richest people in America).

But, I am down to earth enough to cook on cast iron pots/pans with beans, cornbread and fried potatoes (my favorite) so have already been there done more than you ever could dream of doing.

My husband and I worked and "paid" for educating two daughters in college with one graduating with a ME in Higher Education. This daughter was named the most outstanding student in Economics among 4,500 students. Quite an homor during her junior year of college. The other daugher holds a BS in Computer Science where she travels the USA installing computers for companies.

I hold a BS in Business and a ME in Higher Education. What degrees do you Ingried and ConanLilK hold? A degree in hatefulness?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Lovethelake. Congrats on 16 years.
> ...


Thanks Cherf as each day I feel much better seeing Kidney Specialist on Tuesday.

Did not know about your husband but will pray for him to be free of the "C" word.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116610-1.html
> 
> Yahoo..............maybe they will leave us alone.
> 
> From my lips to God's ear


Thank you LTL for posting this Democratic site that NorthwoodsGal started so maybe she and Conan LillyK will become friends again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think it's called BS Hatefullness.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think it's called BS Hatefullness.


I think some Majored in such a degree.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


That what i love about you lady American Native who showed the world. You are the best of what are country is all about. Little Moon Flower


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's called BS Hatefullness.
> ...


Laughing all the way. Right on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > As told to me by my son, who has traveled in many poor coutrys.
> ...


I so agree with you. If all you people want to see the poor in this country go on an Indian Reservation, then you will know what poor really is.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

What is this bragging about college degrees? 
Some of us have multiple degrees and have also done that whole earned doctorate thing. It does not make a person more intelligent or more compassionate - only more educated. The people who were jerks when they started their PhD programs were still jerks when they defended their thesis.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Poverty is a factor on many Indian Reservations. Sometimes it is not a necessity, rather it is a reflection of tribal politics. Several tribes in the western states have highly profitable casinos and if the profits were equitably split, there would be no poverty on those reservations. On several reservations the ones in power are living lives of luxury and the ones not in power are being removed from the tribal rosters despite being full-bloods.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> Poverty is a factor on many Indian Reservations. Sometimes it is not a necessity, rather it is a reflection of tribal politics. Several tribes in the western states have highly profitable casinos and if the profits were equitably split, there would be no poverty on those reservations. On several reservations the ones in power are living lives of luxury and the ones not in power are being removed from the tribal rosters despite being full-bloods.


but Mojave this is just happening in the last 20 years or so., with casino's and granted they may not be manged right.
What about the years before all this? What was done to them. And I still want to tell you you have to go to the Reservations to see the proverty they face. It is an awful picture when you think that this nation did and has done to the Native Americans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can see that Cherf and the minions work to make people discontinue posting their opposing views. I can tell you, that's not going to happen. In the Terminator's words, "I'll be back."



ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You had best becareful as it seems you did not read Ingreids post. you may want to have a look at it.


My dear Yarnlady,
What may I ask do I need to be careful of?....I am my own person entitled to my own Opinion. Besides just because I eat off a paper plate in the wide open spaces does not mean that my dinner time is less eloquent for it...but I can see that the simplicity in the meaning of my post has escaped you and that has me thinking that I have just wasted my time in explaining that unlike you I am no ones lackey I am my own person...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you talk this way to 'all your liberal friends?' 'not impressing anyone' I appreciate Conan's views. Others do too.



soloweygirl said:


> Conan, try taking your own advice. You are not impressing anybody either. As you said, trying to have a nice discussion is not happening. Just a lot of bickering back and forth, from both sides, to see who's are the largest.
> 
> I know it can be done. I have liberal friends and we can discuss without name calling and bickering. We also know when to quit and take a time out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My vote and my families' votes are already in the mail for President Obama.



Lukelucy said:


> Please vote for Romney!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > You had best becareful as it seems you did not read Ingreids post. you may want to have a look at it.
> ...


Because Ingreid said she does not eat off paper plates and thinks it is not a nice thing to do. I for one use paper plates too. and I also had a wood burning stove, i am not being mean to you I meant only that Ingreid will not agree to that kind of life style. 
I am sorry I did not mean to offend you. That was all I meant honest.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> As told to me by my son, who has traveled in many poor coutrys.
> 
> We in the US do not understand or know what Poor is.
> 
> ...


45 miles is about 100 kilometers. It takes a well fit person 4 hours to bike this distance so that means that it would take 10 to 12 hours to walk just one way.

What you are saying just doesn't make sense. To do the walk there and back would consume anywhere from 20 - 24 hours without rest. A full day, they would have no time to work yet do it all again the next day.

Are you advocating the life style that you mentioned above? If so you should reside in China. They have a completely cold government. Are you advocating for dictatorship?

Why would you compare the US with a country like China. People want out of that country. It would be more appropriate to compare the USA to places like The United Kingdom, Canada, Australia etc, as we are more closely connected.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree that the USA has a disgraceful record of stealing the land, attempting genocide of the native people, recinding Treaties with malice. Start with "Bury my heart at Wounded Knee." and weep. I'm on the warpath and I'm American by birth. I've seen Indian Schools. I see people choosing to live in poverty on reservations in an attempt to retain their heritage and culture. Anyone who is not ashamed has no heart.



Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > As told to me by my son, who has traveled in many poor coutrys.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Frankie as you have said We on the right are so mean to Ingreid.

I would like to tellyou as of today i am ignore her.

She again started the same routine that she did when she said i was lie about having epilepsy.

She tried again to say I was lieing bout my up bring, and how my mom could have not raised me on 15.00 a week

As i did not hold back, No one on one on this earth is going to call me a lair or defame my mothers name. 

But i have decided you are right I will never ever post to that women again. 

I still want to know why you think only we on the right are mean even when fact are stated and then we are jump on and we are called names.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> What is this bragging about college degrees?
> Some of us have multiple degrees and have also done that whole earned doctorate thing. It does not make a person more intelligent or more compassionate - only more educated. The people who were jerks when they started their PhD programs were still jerks when they defended their thesis.


I agree. An education does not guarantee anything other than a great expense. I live in MA where higher education facilities abound but no direct correlation to intelligence guaranteed in my line of sight!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I can see that Cherf and the minions work to make people discontinue posting their opposing views. I can tell you, that's not going to happen. In the Terminator's words, "I'll be back."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is clear to me who is able to discuss politics with an open mind and those who are upset when others don't agree. It is so difficult to respond to nonsense. Many people likely read some of the posts but skip over the word vomit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yupm Cherf, they did.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Most of what is given here is to illegals such as Ingried. Has anyone really looked at the American Indian Reservations? This land was ours "first" but illegals have taken all the freebies that should be given to the American Indians who still reside in America.


1. I ask what authority have you to determine who is an illegal and who is not?
2. I will tell you I have lived on a reservation and still have many relatives who still live there...
3. Since when does a Native American proclaim ownership of a peice of land? Are we no longer the Caretakers of the land we walk upon?
and last but not least I am really hoping that you are 100% Native American to be able to claim that others have taken what you believe to be personally yours otherwise you might want to start fighting with yourself and your own relatives because I hate to tell you this but all that live in this country who are not 100% Native American are in all essence Illegals or decendants of illegals...have a good evening...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> My vote and my families' votes are already in the mail for President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good you at least voted so many in this country don't vote i don't care who you voted for just so you voted.

Have you seen how many do not. I think if they don't they have no right to complain about who gets elected.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal does not know the truth about Obama nor Romney. Everything she wrote I can disprove with facts. Everything she wrote is her opinion.
> ...


I'll post some facts about Obama that was headlined in our paper this AM.

GOP Goes After President:

Republicans: Obama misled public about who attacked Libya Embassy. Kimberly Dozier and Matt Apzzo, the Associated press.

Washington--Republicans pounced Friday on disclosures that Pres. Obama's Admin. could have known early on that militants, not angry protesters, launched the attack on U.S. diplomats in Libya.

Within 24 hrs of the deadly attack, the CIA station chief in Libya reported to Washington that there were eyewitness reports that the attack was carried out by militants, officials told the Associated Press. But for days, the Obama admin. blamed it on an out-of-control demonstration over an American-made video ridiculing Islam's Prophet Muhammad.

Paul Ryan, the GOP vice presidential nominee, let Friday's charge. "Look around the world, turn on your TV," Ryan said in an interview with WTAQ radio in the election battleground state of Wisconsin. "And what we see in front of us is the absolute unraveling of the Obama Admin's foreign policy."

Read it and weap all of you Obama supporters! The truth is finally told.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > As told to me by my son, who has traveled in many poor coutrys.
> ...


I know I posted on other site I was wrong, as I have short term memory lost from grand mall seizure i am going to ask my son again, as he is setting up a factory in China and he said something and someone else posed it didn't add up. So please be pactient with me till I get a hold of him

Why is everone misunderstanding what I was posting. I mean that we in the USA do not know what poor really is, that my son told me how poor is poor. Their living conditions, they do not recieve help from their goverments.
We at least in this country try to take care of our Poor. Please understand that is all I meant . i think I will just stop posting on these two sites. It's not worth it if you are nice they still go after you if you go after them you are call stupid, can't think, liar, Ect. i think it would be best to just let all of you on the left have at it on your own. Just like the site Con. Lily had. except you can't delete what you don't agree with.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


read what you wrote, the FACT is:it is the REPUBLICANs making the accusations, that doesn't mean what is written about the incident is ACTUAL FACT.

IS the investigation complete?


----------



## cammyt (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm with you, Sue


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you Janeway. The truth needs to be told.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pigs must be flying! I agree with Cherf.



Cherf said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > What is this bragging about college degrees?
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Most of what is given here is to illegals such as Ingried. Has anyone really looked at the American Indian Reservations? This land was ours "first" but illegals have taken all the freebies that should be given to the American Indians who still reside in America.
> ...


Shame on you if you are an American Native American! You are one uninformed person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree yarnlady. I find it unbelievable that only 60% or less take advantage of their right to vote. I can't fathom why.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > My vote and my families' votes are already in the mail for President Obama.
> ...


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Yarnlady, they understand what you are saying. They love to belittle people and twist your words to make us look foolish. We know better. You are a kind person and you should ignore their responses. They pick at every word to make us look stupid. consider the sources, and do not stop posting. You may have made an error in what your son told you, but for them to jump on you like that is wrong. They should be ashamed of themselves. Like they never made a mistake.
Maria


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady, I understand the point you were trying to make about the poor in this country compared with the poor in a Third World Country. 

It can be difficult when your backup is challenged. Let's just carry on. 

There appears to be two trains of thought. One, Poor in the USA have much more than other countries' poor. Two, because the USA has great resources, it should take care of its poor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I agree yarnlady. I find it unbelievable that only 60% or less take advantage of their right to vote. I can't fathom why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Suzi at least you and i get along on that. Why I keep asking myself why do they not vote. If they lived in a country with a dictator, or you know what i mean, they would so want to vote, and in this country where we can they won't even do what the the librerty that has been granted them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:



> Seem Frankie2963 only agrees that the left can use name calling. Funny how that works.


Yes, yarn lady, as Frankie has resorted to attacking me as it seems that is all she knows.

I would rather be "right" than out in "left" field. I was always told do not look left when you are talking to anyone as crazy people will look "left."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right yarnlady. This is what makes our country free. We cannot expect our Representatives to represent us if we don't make our voices heard. VOTE. If your neighbor needs a ride, see to it that they get it. Watch the kids for half an hour. At the very least, do not neglect to vote yourself. You have choices. Make sure you use them.



theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I agree yarnlady. I find it unbelievable that only 60% or less take advantage of their right to vote. I can't fathom why.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> theyarnlady, I understand the point you were trying to make about the poor in this country compared with the poor in a Third World Country.
> 
> It can be difficult when your backup is challenged. Let's just carry on.
> 
> There appears to be two trains of thought. One, Poor in the USA have much more than other countries' poor. Two, because the USA has great resources, it should take care of its poor.


Thats all i meant. We do at least give food stamps, welfare, health care ect. I know it does not get to all that are in need, but at least we are trying. Those countrys have such poor, and do not even care for their own. We send them food, money ect. yet they still will not take care of them. i don't recall now the country, but I think it was in Africa there was stacks of food stiing on the dock after the ship drop them there from our country and where never delivered to the people who needed them. They were even put on the black market to line their own pockets. We are a nation who are blessed to have what we have, may not always get it right, but we try. I can't imagine living in a country who would care so little about their own people as to not even want them to have food. We have churchs and other group that are helping people here. The churches in those country don't have enough to even feed them seleves yet they give what they have. I guess I will never understand why people can do this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Seem Frankie2963 only agrees that the left can use name calling. Funny how that works.
> ...


Yes I saw that, Little Moon Flower, it was so unfair of her,espeially since she lectured me on how not to be that way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf and I agreeing on something. Now that is different.



Cherf said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > What is this bragging about college degrees?
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you S. Suzi for at least being kind with your words. We all should be able to disagree without being so nasty.


Yes, I am nasty with those who are nasty with me as I feed anyone out of the same spoon they feed me which maybe isn't the way to be but sometimes you have to "lower" yourself to their level then they understand what you are saying.

Thank you again for being a very respectful person especially to the "YarnLady" who is a very sweet person. Other people on this "right" side are also lovely people. I'm sure there are other nice people on the "left" but have not shown that side to us. Several "right" people have earned respect from me and I consider them friends.

We have fun with our Queendomland as it will continue when this election is over as we "all" will have to live together again and continue with our crafts which is "why" we are on KP in the first place.

Have a great evening with any plans and we will "talk" later on this site. Good evening dear lady.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

mariaps said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > christine4321 said:
> ...


I am not misunderstanding anything.

To say that someone in the USA is not "poor" or that we don't know what "poor" is just because there are others in another country that are worse off is silly. There are many poor people living in the US and Canada.

My goodness Maria, to say that someone has jumped on someone just because they point out an impossibility is being hypocritical.

I sat here watching repeatedly how theyarnlady and others continued to berate and make fun of people that were discussing politics quite fairly.

I will not stoop to her level, just pointing out a fact. Once again when an unbiased person points out a fact someone changes it to mean otherwise


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Most of what is given here is to illegals such as Ingried. Has anyone really looked at the American Indian Reservations? This land was ours "first" but illegals have taken all the freebies that should be given to the American Indians who still reside in America.
> ...


The authority of being a Native American whose forefathers had their land taken from them by the whiteman. Her given name was Little Moon Flower, You live on a reservation and you did not see the poor there.
If you come into this country illegally you can get welfare, food stamps medical free. You can even speak your own langauge.
Yet if you are an American Native your rights to your langauge has been strip away, you may be watch by the law if you leave there. your children were taken away to english speaking school, You were not allowed to dress in the way you always had. Now that the land has never been paid for and the treaty's have been broken by the US goverment. 
What is left of once great nations of Native American Indians? Ever other person in this country was allowed to have their hertiage, except the Black race and they still have more then our native American do. Have you ever read the enrollment of Indians were listed on, or seen the census of the way they were listed? Or see what has happen to these people? It sicken me to think we think so little of these, but think to take care of the people who enter this country illegally. Do you how many people all over the world are waiting to be ecepted into this country legally? How long they must wait.

As I have ask you before, why do you only think the right is mean???and that the left even a lady from Canada can say anything they want even to be mean is o.k. I do not mean all of them there a couple of ladies on here how I have enjoyed posting with. 
they have be degrade enough .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


As if you havn't and as if the others haven't. And no lady you still don't understand what I am saying. As I have never said anything to you, why do you feel you can do it to me. And personal i would not want you to stoop to anything. And again you do not understand what I was saying or meaning, and you think I am bad and mean and stupid. Go back and read what I wrote or else stay in your own little world. As for calling names I think you would have to agree it has been done on both sides. When you get so good as to tell me what I meant and how you are offend than please take the time to read how Ingreid called me a liar for having Ea grand mall seizure and just a while ago tried to say i was lieing again and tried to defame my mom. Then you can tell me who or what or where I can go. Don't worry I will not speak to you again her or anywhere else on Kp .


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

yarnlady

Be assured the poverty, the hopelessness, the depression, the spouse abuse, the drug usage, the drunkeness, the gang violence, FAS children, etc. of the res are problems with which I have dealt first hand. The wealth from the casinos has been handled by well by a few tribes. For many others, the wealth has exacerbated long standing problems and feuds.

There are other res-related problems that push my buttons. Have you ever met one of the Indian activists who are really good at finding incendiary words and brandishing weapons for the camera? The other thing they are good at is riding around the res in groups of several pickups. Try asking them to park the pickups for a day and donate the money to a family who needs the money to buy food. If you are lucky, you get laughed at. Being threatened is the more common response.

The other problem is conservative Christians in the BIA who still think Native Americans are "misguided children" who need guidance from father figures bringing the Gospel. As with all groups of people, sometimes the members of a tribe chose their leaders wisely, sometimes they chose poorly. The tribes are sovereign nations and in recent years a number of Republican governors have required court orders to remind them of that fact.

One plus for Obama is he actively supports tribal sovereignity.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I am not a hypocrit. Your point was taken, and yarnlady said she would check with her son for a possible error.She is not trying to put one over on you. And the poverty in foreign countries is sickening. Yes, we have poor people, but today there are resources to help them. not so in other countries. That is what yarnlady was trying to explain. There are many programs in the USA to help men, women and children. Thus, illegals want to come here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf and I agreeing on something. Now that is different.
> ...


Yes, you all are right (did I just say right?) about an education does not make anyone "smarter" as I posted about degrees as some people think they are so very intelligent who have never opened the door to higher education.

Mojave, yes, I have two degrees but in between first and second degree, I also had difficulty in getting a job as was interviewed by people (men) who by the seat of their pants, landed the supervisors job but did not have a four year degree. No, it did not make me any more intelligent than he was, but it should have shown that I worked hard for the degree and should have been considered for the job. But since this man did not have a four year degree, I was not considered for the job. Not fair.

After the ME degree, I was able to teach in public schools which I did until became disabled with a heart condition in 2000.

I guess any word that is posted will require an explanation, but Ingried only quotes "get the facts." Go chew on her ear for a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> yarnlady
> 
> Be assured the poverty, the hopelessness, the depression, the spouse abuse, the drug usage, the drunkeness, the gang violence, FAS children, etc. of the res are problems with which I have dealt first hand. The wealth from the casinos has been handled by well by a few tribes. For many others, the wealth has exacerbated long standing problems and feuds.
> 
> ...


I do hope so, I really really do not want to see this or anything hurt these people more than they have been. My great step grand mother was not allowed into a church because she was and Indian, she had to sit on a beanch outside. The only native American that have been able to go on and get out of the reservations are those who had to fight their way out to get qa better life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > It still does not negate the fact that this country does not know what poor is.
> ...


Don't forget they have the best cars, BMW or SUV's than me.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Janeway,

I am very much in favor of everyone getting as much education as they are able to attain, whether that education be formal or informal in nature. I have several college degrees and never applied for a student loan. I worked full or part time and was able to pay all my education-related expenses. 

Now, though the costs of tuition and books have skyrocketed to a level where I could not get another masters degree or doctorate without incurring upwards of $15,000 per year in student loan debt. I have been looking into getting a degree in another field and the average cost would be $27,000 to $45,000 dollars per year, depending on the university. I'm not convinced my employment possibilities would be sufficiently enhanced to justify a debt of at least $54,000 for a masters and upwards of $150,000 for another PhD.

Student loans are the only way most Americans are going to be able to afford college or technical training. Making the loans difficult to acquire ala Paul Ryan's proposed budget will (in my opinion) enhance our slide downward into an uneducated, third world status as a nation.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Within 24 hrs of the deadly attack, the CIA station chief in Libya reported to Washington that there were eyewitness reports that the attack was carried out by militants, officials told the Associated Press. But for days, the Obama admin. blamed it on an out-of-control demonstration over an American-made video ridiculing Islam's Prophet Muhammad.



christine4321 said:


> read what you wrote, the FACT is:it is the REPUBLICANs making the accusations, that doesn't mean what is written about the incident is ACTUAL FACT.
> 
> IS the investigation complete?


So, Christine, you only accept facts that come from an investigation and only in print form? I guess that means you don't accept the words spoken by Obama, Susan Rice, Hillary Clinton, Jay Carney nor the words of Mrs. Lamb, the heads of security in Libya nor those who spoke under oath to Congress, nor the CIA and Intelligence agencies since they only stated what happened regarding Libya and not ACTUAL FACTS as they used words and not printed words?

In your logic, nothing Obama said in the debate is true nor factual until investigated and stated in print, so Obama said no ACTUAL FACTS during the entire two debates or in any speeches, or frankly about anything of which he has spoken, ever.

You seem to only accept the facts you're likely to agree with.

How about the family members' words of the four dead Americans; do you accept the factual words from them or shall they, too, be investigated and be in print before you can believe what they said about their ACTUAL dead family members.

How one-sided can you be? Its very obvious to me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not know how Paul Ryan's proposed budget makes getting student loans more difficult. Honestly, I can imagine a man with such humble beginnings would not want others to improve themselves.

My only thought on student loans is that if you need 100k to go to an Ivy League, you know the contract you are signing, know it is a legal contract, and need to pay it back. There are other options, like starting out for the first year at a community college. No one remembers where you went your freshman year. You do not have to graduate in four years. In state colleges are cheaper than out of state colleges. Just a few thoughts


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Cherf and I agreeing on something. Now that is different.


Not so surprising, mojave. We've agreed several times previously. I do not disagree for the sole purpose of disagreeing. When I agree, I usually take the time and interest to say I do agree.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Now, though the costs of tuition and books have skyrocketed to a level where I could not get another masters degree or doctorate without incurring upwards of $15,000 per year in student loan debt. I have been looking into getting a degree in another field and the average cost would be $27,000 to $45,000 dollars per year, depending on the university. I'm not convinced my employment possibilities would be sufficiently enhanced to justify a debt of at least $54,000 for a masters and upwards of $150,000 for another PhD.
> 
> Student loans are the only way most Americans are going to be able to afford college or technical training. Making the loans difficult to acquire ala Paul Ryan's proposed budget will (in my opinion) enhance our slide downward into an uneducated, third world status as a nation.


How do you feel about illegal immigrants being given grants, scholarships and free tuition and entrance to the very same colleges, universities and higher learning centers where you would like to attend; those have been and are Obama's plans.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I find it disgraceful that so many of you would stoop to calling Ingried names or trying to discover personal facts about her. All that illustrates is that your arguments are weak.
> ...


First I have to say that the down right meanness that you accuse others of has not in anyway been proven you just keep yelling foul but cannot provide specific evidence of your accusations and since we live in the great United States of America the burden of proof is on the accuser and the accused is innocent until proven guilty...so before y'all spout of at the mouth about anyone again please gather the proof and provide it along with your accusations...Thank you very much for your cooperation and quick resolution of this matter...

Now as to Ingried's citizenship there are a few questions I would like to ask:
1. Were you there when she was born to be able to know where she was born? 
2. If and that is a big if she is by chance from another country(which by the way Almost all Americans are) were you there when she processed through Ellis Island?
3. Did you ever think that she taught others to take the citizenship test out of the kindness of her heart? or that the reason she never "took that step herself" was because she was already a citizen and didn't have to?
4. Did you ever think that by telling you to get the facts she was actually helping you to better yourself by making you learn how to find both sides of the story on your own? (that's what they created google for)
5. How do you know that Ingried received anything for free? Just because she is a private person and will not give you all the details of her life does not mean that you have the right to call her an illegal or freeloader or any of the other names you conservatives like to throw around...

My last thought is about a story I overheard one day while standing at the grave of a loved one, someone was talking to an aquaintance near by about the very things you are complaining of...I will share this story with you and hopefully it will make you stop and think just a little:

He was not just a "whetback" as you call him His name was Jose he was my son's best friend. They attended the same school from Kindergarten to the day they graduated...they both spent as much time together as two young boys could...then 35 days after graduation they were both shipped off to Iraq 1 week later both I and Jose's mother were crying along with my son who held his best friend's hand as he died in an unnecessary war...one year later almost to the day we again cried for Jose's brother who lost a limb in that same war...Jose was one of those "illegal children" you are complaining about he was 9 months old when his biological parents crossed the border with him...his biological mother died giving birth to his younger brother(who is an American born Citizen)..His father died saving the life of the man who shot him for absolutely no reason what so ever except that he was "brown" and before he died; he worked cleaning toilets for $15 dollars a day(I really can't picture any of you high class so called Christians doing this)10 hours a day so you could have a clean hole to poop in when needed...my friend Juanita (natural born citizen of America) took him and his brother in and cared for them and taught them to be honorable men and they were; Jose laid down his life for a country that hated him and his brother lost a limb for that same country...I think what has been done to help these law abiding people to finally have peace and a place of belonging without violence against them on a daily basis is the righteous thing to do and any of you who do not agree are welcome to your opinion but don't tell me how they took something from you when all they have done is to contribute to you and your well being and defended your rights whenever and wherever necessary while y'all in your high and mighty way hated them...I really hope that when you make it to heaven or whatever other happy place where your soul might go that you are not told you don't have the proper paperwork so you can't come in...


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you feel about illegal immigrants being given grants, scholarships and free tuition and entrance to the very same colleges, universities and higher learning centers where you would like to attend; those have been and are Obama's plans.[/quote]

Many of those "illegal immigrants" as you refer to them are my neighbors. I have watched these children grow up, tutored them through English, science and math classes, written letters of recommendation for them when they applied to colleges and universities. Their parents brought them to the United States and these kids are American in the way they think and act. The heritage from their parents may be Mexican or Guatemalan but sending those children to Mexico or Guatemala would be tantamount to committing murder. They know how to live in America, they do not know how to live in Mexico or Guatemala.

I am very much in favor of providing educational support for these American children as I am strongly in favor of providing educational support for all our children.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I will admit that I am against illegal people getting any social services. The key word is 'illegal', and I do not believe that calling them 'undocumented' changes their illegal status. Be in our country legally and then be able to enjoy the generous benefits of our country. Giving them benefits that Americans can not get is wrong. Giving them benefits before people that spent the money and time to be here legally is a slap in their face.

I am sure almost all of these illegal people are good people. But they need to follow the law like all others have and do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I will admit that I am against illegal people getting any social services. The key word is 'illegal', and I do not believe that calling them 'undocumented' changes their illegal status. Be in our country legally and then be able to enjoy the generous benefits of our country. Giving them benefits that Americans can not get is wrong. Giving them benefits before people that spent the money and time to be here legally is a slap in their face.
> 
> I am sure almost all of these illegal people are good people. But they need to follow the law like all others have and do.


Not if your on the left side , they should be given everything, and more so, but you will have to wait if you want to come into this country legal, and wait and wait. Then you will have to learn English to, and attend classes to learn about this country. Just to become a citizen of this country. I say if we allow one group of people in this country then all should come in free, and we should all pay for what they need, and let them speak any language they want to. Why have laws let go free style.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Your apology to me is accepted...
And I don't presume to know what Ingried thinks but I do know enough to know that she would not care what dishes you use but would base her opinion of ones lifestyle more on their actions and how they relate to the rest of society...like if they continually put someone down for their beliefs and lifestyle or spreading accusations that are not true...those are the kind of things that matter to people of substanance...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

What kind of parents would teach the very first thing to their children is to break the laws of the land in which they illegally reside. I do not and will not harbor or willingly support any criminal. Legal American children's parents work their butts off to send illegal criminals to school when their own legal children are denied the same opportunity simply because they follow the laws enforced on only them. Sickening ...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Frankie as you have said We on the right are so mean to Ingreid.
> 
> I would like to tellyou as of today i am ignore her.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady I did not say that only you on the right are mean...There are good and bad in every group of people...It is just that we all need to remember that "bullying" no matter who it comes from is unacceptable behavior and as of late I have seen more "bullying" done by those on the right...as I tell my little one you need to be careful not to get caught up in the wrong type of behavior by doing two things: 
1. when insulted and called names respond with a smile and a kind word....
2. for every action there is an opposite and equal reaction so always remember to take time to think before reacting, stay calm and make sure to always be the better man in any situation...
following these two rules in my opinion will make sure you do not say or do anything you will regret at a later date....


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cherf said:


> What kind of parents would teach the very first thing to their children is to break the laws of the land in which they illegally reside. I do not and will not harbor or willingly support any criminal. Legal American children's parents work their butts off to send illegal criminals to school when their own legal children are denied the same opportunity simply because they follow the laws enforced on only them. Sickening ...


The kind of parents who want the same thing you want for your children...a safe place to grow up, a place where there is opportunity to get an education and a place which puts higher value on what you do with your life than on your parents' place of origin.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

The parents are aware of our laws before they come here. My son-in-law got his chance to come to America because of a lottery in his country. He came legally. The parents put their children in this dilemma, not the citizens of USA. I cannot agree that taxpayers should bear the burden. How does it work if an American sneaks into another country, do they receive the same. Can they get freebies from that country? Would that country educate our children because they grew up there. I would really like an answer. I was just wondering. Also, could we just speak English and not have to learn the language.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I do not wish my children to be illegal immigrants nor criminals by their actions nor by mine. I would want my children to be only legal citizens without a criminal record and persons who do not expect to be treated as an exceptional person above the law and requirements of those legal countrymen they look upon as mentors and honorable persons to which they aspire.

I would want my children to be law abiding citizens at all costs.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So who is willing to bet Obama is running out the clock as he knows he is responsible for the dead Americans in Libya. I am thinking the October surprise will be Obama getting those responsible just in time for headlines before the election so Obama can 'look' tough on foreign policy. 

The deaths were not in Obama's plan, hence the lies and cover up, but now political use of the retaliation will fit in to the narrative. Despicable if this plays out in that timeline.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

mariaps

I know two American ex-pats with three children living in France who complain about the locals not speaking English. And the locals complain about snooty Americans who refuse to learn French. 
The local French school district refused to go along with the ex-pats ideas about home schooling. The local police and a school official came to the house, collected the children and everyday the children go to a public school conducted in French. The kids speak beautiful French and get along with the locals.
If you are saying anyone who moves to the United States should be required to learn English, no argument from me.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Is there another type of Native American than an American one?
Are you actually attacking me and saying that I am uninformed?
seems to me you are doing as you accuse me of doing and I by no means attacked anyone I merely stated my Opinion and as I recall the peoples who landed upon the shores of this land were not invited and were not born here hence they were in essence by definition of the word Illegals...
I carry no shame for I still believe in Mother Earth and in caring for her and sharing all that she has so graciously given me as is the way of my people.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

mojave said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > In China he told me of people who would walk 45 miles to work for a dollar or least a day, and back home again 45 miles just to repeat it the next day.
> ...


I'm sure she meant 4-5 miles...which is quite doable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > frankie2963 said:
> ...


You have your way of seeing it and I have mine. That person loves to put people down, and i will not even post to her, you are welcome to have her. I wish you luck with that one. Velsigne du


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > frankie2963 said:
> ...


As I see what was posted You come across as mean spirited to JaneWay and it seem to me more than an opinion, and more like an attack.when did it become that American Native people were caretakers of just the land. The goverment took the land and signed Treaties with the American Natives, then took more land sign more treaties and to this day have not paid what was owed to the Nataive Americans. So it looks to me that the land belong to them to begin with. Velsigne du


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Within 24 hrs of the deadly attack, the CIA station chief in Libya reported to Washington that there were eyewitness reports that the attack was carried out by militants, officials told the Associated Press. But for days, the Obama admin. blamed it on an out-of-control demonstration over an American-made video ridiculing Islam's Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her little pea pod heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So who is willing to bet Obama is running out the clock as he knows he is responsible for the dead Americans in Libya. I am thinking the October surprise will be Obama getting those responsible just in time for headlines before the election so Obama can 'look' tough on foreign policy.
> 
> The deaths were not in Obama's plan, hence the lies and cover up, but now political use of the retaliation will fit in to the narrative. Despicable if this plays out in that timeline.


Oh but you do notice that the Left do not even mention Libya don't you. I am sure they are still waiting for all the investigation to be done, so time in late Nov or so. So they are sure it was not the fault of the Obama administration. Have notice when facts don't suit them they change the subject or just pass over it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I do not wish my children to be illegal immigrants nor criminals by their actions nor by mine. I would want my children to be only legal citizens without a criminal record and persons who do not expect to be treated as an exceptional person above the law and requirements of those legal countrymen they look upon as mentors and honorable persons to which they aspire.
> 
> I would want my children to be law abiding citizens at all costs.


I expect that from my son's Cherf and my grandchildren. Why do we have laws, if they are not to be obey. I do though sometimes wonder why we have laws though as the goverment does not want to seem to inforce them. Maybe we should just have a free for all. If you don't like the law you just don't have to obey it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am sure I have put another nail in my coffin and will again hear today what a horrible mean stupid women I am. How i am wrong about everthing, and so unkind. Have to it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Remember, this record of leadership in a crisis? Credit to Janeway for reminding me;


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I do not wish my children to be illegal immigrants nor criminals by their actions nor by mine. I would want my children to be only legal citizens without a criminal record and persons who do not expect to be treated as an exceptional person above the law and requirements of those legal countrymen they look upon as mentors and honorable persons to which they aspire.
> ...


Yarnie, that is mostly how Obama acts today. Shall we join him in a free-for-all? Let's not enforce or follow the laws of the law, the Bill of Rights or the Constitution, let's just do as we each wish.

One problem for us though; we don't have Eric Holder to protect (CYA) us!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Speaking of 'passing over things'....47%, tax returns, and many many more. Both sides do it. But maybe not for the same reasons.

Also what about international ramifications. American Hostages have been held longer than necessary because of a perceived advantage of a new administration.

What may be in the works that may be delayed because of political squabbles?



theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > So who is willing to bet Obama is running out the clock as he knows he is responsible for the dead Americans in Libya. I am thinking the October surprise will be Obama getting those responsible just in time for headlines before the election so Obama can 'look' tough on foreign policy.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow Cherf glad you put that link on here. To see Carver, MSN talkers even against him. Wow. Guess they forgot about that one I did too. Leads me to wonder how they could forget it though.

He can do no wrong, wait it seem a little different with that one and Libya.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I think I can do with out that ones protection, myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Democrats, there is a new site for you to go to, that will give you a breath of fresh air.
Romneys Flip Flops, and for now they can not delete anything that others on the right feel.

So feel free to join them.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunday, October 21, 2012

The Rasmussen Reports daily *Presidential Tracking Poll* for Sunday shows Mitt Romney attracting support from 49% of voters nationwide, while President Obama earns the vote from 47%. One percent (1%) prefers some other candidate, and two percent (2%) are undecided.

These numbers are unchanged from the morning of the second presidential debate. They suggest that the presidents stronger performance in that debate stopped his slide in the polls but did not regain lost ground. The first debate had a bigger impact, changing the race from a two-point Obama advantage to a two-point Romney edge. Still, the race remains too close to call with just over two weeks to go.

This week, three states have shifted from Toss-Up to Leans Romney in the Rasmussen Reports Electoral College projectionsFlorida, North Carolina and Missouri. The race remains a Toss-Up in Ohio, Virginia and Wisconsin.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunday, October 21, 2012

The full *Swing State tracking update* offers Rasmussen Reader subscribers a combined view of the results from 11 key states won by President Obama in 2008 and thought to be competitive in 2012. The states collectively hold 146 Electoral College votes and include Colorado, Florida, Iowa, Michigan, Nevada, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Virginia and Wisconsin.

In the 11 swing states, Mitt Romney earns 50% of the vote to Obamas 46%.  One percent (1%) likes another candidate in the race, and three percent (3%) are undecided.

This survey is conducted on a rolling seven-day basis, so todays update is the first in which the majority of the responses follow Tuesday nights presidential debate. This is the second day in a row that Romney has been at the 50% mark in the combined swing states and marks the widest gap between the candidates since Obama posted a five-point lead on October 5.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea Romney He's are man if he can't do it NO ONE CAN


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Cherf for the facts and only the facts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Do you talk this way to 'all your liberal friends?' 'not impressing anyone' I appreciate Conan's views. Others do too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snoozi- I was replying in kind to conan where she was saying that the poster was not impressing anybody. Good for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Yarnlady!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> read what you wrote, the FACT is:it is the REPUBLICANs making the accusations, that doesn't mean what is written about the incident is ACTUAL FACT.
> 
> IS the investigation complete?


ACTUAL FACT - the attack was watched in real time at the WH. There was a drone flying overhead that recorded the whole terrorist attack. WH knew before the Rose Garden speech what had happened.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I started a new thread "Wreaths for Arlington Cemetery" let me know what you think.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mojave said:


> How do you feel about illegal immigrants being given grants, scholarships and free tuition and entrance to the very same colleges, universities and higher learning centers where you would like to attend; those have been and are Obama's plans.


Many of those "illegal immigrants" as you refer to them are my neighbors. I have watched these children grow up, tutored them through English, science and math classes, written letters of recommendation for them when they applied to colleges and universities. Their parents brought them to the United States and these kids are American in the way they think and act. The heritage from their parents may be Mexican or Guatemalan but sending those children to Mexico or Guatemala would be tantamount to committing murder. They know how to live in America, they do not know how to live in Mexico or Guatemala.

I am very much in favor of providing educational support for these American children as I am strongly in favor of providing educational support for all our children.[/quote]

You also have to take into account that these illegal immigrants decided before even placing a foot on American soil to break our laws. They continue to do so everyday they are here without becoming a US citizen. Why should they be "given" anything deserving of our citizens when they have proven beyond a doubt that they don't hold our laws worthwhile enough to honor?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,
I totally agree. My mother came here as an immigrant - legally. She went through Ellis Island. Why bring law breakers here to take money from our citizens.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> I totally agree. My mother came here as an immigrant - legally. She went through Ellis Island. Why bring law breakers here to take money from our citizens.


Same with my parents' families. They all came through Ellis Island and went through proper channels.

The problem is that our immigrations laws are not uniformly being followed. The anchor baby mentality is holding on when our laws should have been enforced from the beginning. Now both sides are looking at a "reform" which will not FIX the problem. The laws are on the books, we don't need new laws because the old ones were not followed. Washington at its finest.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama won't fix it. That's for sure.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Mojave, Yes, if Americans are living in another country they should learn the language. And the parents should be cooperative in their childrens education while there also. It works both ways. I do not accept the fact that foreigners should not have to learn English when they live here. I work with people whose family members have been here for 15 or 20 yrs and do not speak English. But I am sure they know how to get the freebies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rasmussen is not an objective pollster. I do agree it is close. Why? I don't know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you know that Obama campaign borrows 15 million? http://www.newsmax.com/US/Obama-loan-BoFA-Buffett/2012/10/21/id/460822?s=al&promo_code=10754-1 Wondered why the Bank America can't get their parking lots striped by my sons' business. Must be why. They are under contract but broke it. Grrr


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama knows how to spend money. Other people's money. Our government needs to have a businessman at its helm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama knows how to spend money. Other people's money. Our government needs to have a businessman at its helm.


Agreed!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Rasmussen is the most respected and most accurate pollster in Presidential Polling. Scott Rasmussen has predicted the most accurate results for the Presidential Elections as compared to other pollsters.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Sunday, October 21, 2012
> 
> The full *Swing State tracking update* offers Rasmussen Reader subscribers a combined view of the results from 11 key states won by President Obama in 2008 and thought to be competitive in 2012. The states collectively hold 146 Electoral College votes and include Colorado, Florida, Iowa, Michigan, Nevada, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Virginia and Wisconsin.
> 
> ...


Michigan: We have too many fraudulent voters from Detroit


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Rasmussen is the most respected and most accurate pollster in Presidential Polling. Scott Rasmussen has predicted the most accurate results for the Presidential Elections as compared to other pollsters.


Rasmussen is not the most accurate pollster. In a Fordham University report on pollster accuracy in the 2008 Presidential election, Rasmussen was beaten out by eight other pollsters.

http://www.fordham.edu/images/academics/graduate_schools/gsas/elections_and_campaign_/2008%20poll%20accuracy%20panagopoulos.pdf


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I received this in an email today: Eye opening!
> 
> A REMINDER... HOW THE NATION HAS BEEN DECEIVED....


As Joe Biden would say, malarkey! That chain email you received has been making the rounds for years and not a word of it is true.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/stance.asp

http://www.factcheck.org/2008/04/obama-and-the-national-anthem/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you numerous. I had read this but couldn't find it again for reference.



Numeros said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Rasmussen is the most respected and most accurate pollster in Presidential Polling. Scott Rasmussen has predicted the most accurate results for the Presidential Elections as compared to other pollsters.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. Chain mails are an inaccurate source, at best.



Numeros said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > I received this in an email today: Eye opening!
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my God. He is terrible. This man is nuts. Really out of his ever-loving mind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the point of that would be......? Government is not meant to be a business. They are completely different.

A business must make money for the owner (private ownership) or for the stockholders (publicly traded.)

A business does not have to build roads, regulate banks, protect the nation, and a million other things. It is a much more complicated task, and, in my opinion, a task for which Romney is ill-equipped.

A business usually has a CEO, with a board selected by the CEO. This means one person guides the ship. Our government is representative, meaning Representatives and Senators are elected by the voters. There are hundreds of people with many objectives who must come to a consensus. In my opinion, this is the reason President Obama was unable to fulfill his promise in four years.

This year my vote is for Obama/Biden.



Lukelucy said:


> Obama knows how to spend money. Other people's money. Our government needs to have a businessman at its helm.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The point is Obama is spending money on things that should not be. I'm not talking about our infrastructure. That is the government's job. He is trying to spend money that should not go to where it is going. It is not his business.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

*Numeros did not report factual data.* This is;

2008 Pollster Report Card by Now Public
The table below is an assessment of pollster performance in the 2008 Presidential election. The pollsters were graded on both the accuracy of their final poll (popular vote) and the consistency of their polling during the month of October.

The overall score is a weighted average of their Accuracy and Consistency numbers. The weighting is 75% accuracy and 25% consistency. Formula details are at the bottom of this page.

Overall 
Poll Score Grade Accuracy Consistency
*Rasmussen Reports* 91% A- 92% 86%

Ipsos/McClatchy 89% B+ 92% 79%
CNN/Opinion Research 88% B+ 92% 77%
Fox News 84% B 92% 61%
Pew 83% B- 92% 56%
GWU/Battleground 79% C+ 92% 41%
Diageo/Hotline 77% C+ 77% 79%
NBC News / Wall St. Journal 76% C 77% 75%
Gallup Traditional 73% C- 77% 63%
Marist 67% D+ 62% 82%
ABC News / Wash Post 67% D+ 62% 82%
IBD/TIPP 66% D 77% 34%
Gallup Expanded 66% D 62% 78%
CBS News / NYT 60% D- 62% 56%
Reuters/C-SPAN/Zogby 35% F 31% 48%


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's the *actual research from Fordham University *which Numeros neglected to post. How unfortunate for her to be caught in a lie.

Numeros posted a paper by Costas Panagopoulos, who is from Lowell, MA (my state) and went to liberal colleges, ran for office in MA, and is a former staffer of Hillary R. Clinton. He is a hugely liberal person, who, of course, lies, to defend and report his liberal bias. Surprised that is who Numeros posted as proof? I'm not; such a desperate attempt.

I've posted Fordham Universities actual research, written about by the very same person (!) who is a professor at Fordham U, who agreed to the completely opposite results to his own paper opinion! What a dunce.

Here's the link: http://www.fordham.edu/images/academics/graduate_schools/gsas/elections_and_campaign_/poll%20accuracy%20in%20the%202008%20presidential%20election.pdf

Here's the print out of Costas; actual research!

Which presidential polls were most accurate?
Wednesday, November 5, 2008

The Pew Research Center and Rasmussen Reports were the most accurate in predicting the results of the 2008 election, *according to a new analysis by Fordham University* political scientist *Costas Panagopoulos.*

The Fordham analysis ranks 23 survey research organizations on their final, national pre-election polls, as reported on pollster.com.

On average, the polls slightly overestimated Obamas strength. The final polls showed the Democratic ahead by an average of 7.52 percentage points  1.37 percentage points above his current 6.15-point popular vote lead. Seventeen of the 23 surveys overstated Obamas final victory level, while four underestimated it. *Only two  Rasmussen and Pew  were spot on.*

Here is the list 

*1T. Rasmussen (11/1-3)***

1T. Pew (10/29-11/1)**

3. YouGov/Polimetrix (10/18-11/1)

4. Harris Interactive (10/20-27)

5. GWU (Lake/Tarrance) (11/2-3)*

6T. Diageo/Hotline (10/31-11/2)*

6T. ARG (10/25-27)*

8T. CNN (10/30-11/1)

8T. Ipsos/McClatchy (10/30-11/1)

10. DailyKos.com (D)/Research 2000 (11/1-3)

11. AP/Yahoo/KN (10/17-27)

12. Democracy Corps (D) (10/30-11/2)

13. FOX (11/1-2)

14. Economist/YouGov (10/25-27)

15. IBD/TIPP (11/1-3)

16. NBC/WSJ (11/1-2)

17. ABC/Post (10/30-11/2)

18. Marist College (11/3)

19. CBS (10/31-11/2)

20. Gallup (10/31-11/2)

21. Reuters/ C-SPAN/ Zogby (10/31-11/3)

22. CBS/Times (10/25-29)

23. Newsweek (10/22-23)


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Rasmussen is not the most accurate pollster. In a Fordham University report on pollster accuracy in the 2008 Presidential election, Rasmussen was beaten out by eight other pollsters.


Nice try, except I posted factual data from Fordham University and New Public, unlike you, who posted a liberal blogger's paper. *I've since posted the actual data that your beloved blogger agrees to: Rasmussen was number 1. *

Please post facts in the future.

BTW: do you know Obama sued Gallup and attempted to go after Rasmussen as well because Obama did not like the polls that circulate showing him behind or at least not ahead by the margins Obama wants the pollster to show?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The point is Obama is spending money on things that should not be. I'm not talking about our infrastructure. That is the government's job. He is trying to spend money that should not go to where it is going. It is not his business.


Good for you Lukelucy. Obama is trying to run the govt like a business, and ignores the checks-and-balances provided by the Congress. Since the Senate cannot act because the Senate, do-nothing leader, Harry Reid, refuses to do ANYTHING, Obama runs Government like the dictating CEO he'd like to be.

One problem, Obama knows ZERO about running a business OR a government. No wonder America is in the mess it is in.

Romney/Ryan on Nov 6th!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Cherf again facts that will be turned to what they want . Not right always wrong. 

Why borther, we are such twp.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Numeros did not report factual data. This is;
> 
> 2008 Pollster Report Card
> The table below is an assessment of pollster performance in the 2008 Presidential election. The pollsters were graded on both the accuracy of their final poll (popular vote) and the consistency of their polling during the month of October...


More malarkey! Here is the link to that "Report Card": http://electoralmap.net/2012/2008_election.php

Did you even read the information about the data and formulas? The Report Card uses outdated data from November 12th, 2008, before the final election results had all been tallied. Look at the margin that was used: it had Obama winning by only 6.5 percent when he ACTUALLY won by 7.3 percent. The Report Card had Obama at 52.6 and McCain at 46.1. Obama ACTUALLY won 52.9 to McCain's 45.6.

If you don't believe me, look at the official election results at http://www.fec.gov/pubrec/fe2008/federalelections2008.pdf (see page 5).

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this out, it's simple grammar school math:

Obama won by a 7.3 Margin
CNN & Ipsos projected a 7-point margin.
Rasmussen projected only a 6-point margin.
7 is closer to 7.3 than 6 is.

Obama won with 52.9 percent.
CNN & Ipsos projected a 53 percent Obama win.
Rasmussen projected only 52 percent.
53 is closer to 52.9 than 52 is.

CNN & Ipsos were more accurate than Rasmussen.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Here's the *actual research from Fordham University *which Numeros neglected to post. How unfortunate for her to be caught in a lie.


Somebody is lying, but it isn't me. The link that you posted is the outdated, incorrect INITIAL report from Fordham. Notice the date: November 5th, 2008, long before the official results had all been talied. Notice the ESTIMATED margin of only 6.15 percent! Try linking instead to Fordham's FINAL report which was based on the official 2008 election outcome. You'll find eight pollsters were more accurate than Rasmussen.

http://www.fordham.edu/images/academics/graduate_schools/gsas/elections_and_campaign_/2008%20poll%20accuracy%20panagopoulos.pdf


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Cherf. You are right in the bullseye. Thanks!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Rasmussen Daily Polls Oct 22, 2012

Colorado: Romney 50%, Obama 46%
Mitt Romney has now reached the 50% mark for the first time in Colorado and leads President Obama by four in the critical swing state. Read More 

Wisconsin Senate: Thompson (R) 48%, Baldwin (D) 46% 
Former Governor Tommy Thompson and Democratic Congresswoman Tammy Baldwin are in a near tie in Wisconsin's down-to-the-wire U.S. Senate race. Read More 

52% Favor Repeal of Health Care Law

Daily Presidential Tracking Poll: Romney 49%, Obama 47%

Swing State Tracking: Romney 49%, Obama 46%


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am praying that Romney will win...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LukeLucy, please see Numerous reply above. Cherf is incorrect.



Lukelucy said:


> Right on Cherf. You are right in the bullseye. Thanks!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

That was dated 2008. Outdated. Not valid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is valid. 2008 would be the last poll with results showing.



Lukelucy said:


> That was dated 2008. Outdated. Not valid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Rasmussen is the most respected and most accurate pollster in Presidential Polling. Scott Rasmussen has predicted the most accurate results for the Presidential Elections as compared to other pollsters.
> ...


 Looks like one of the progs has changed their name. Wonder which one it is? Is this you PollyK, LillyK, CononO'K? Like we are so stupid not to know! So funny! LOL


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The technique involves trying to confuse people by prattling and repeating anything. It doesn't work when you're ready for it. 

If you want an example, see Cherf regarding Numerous' facts about Rasmussen polling. Now you're ready.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> LukeLucy, please see Numerous reply above. Cherf is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to me that Cherf report was just as accurate, as the other ladies.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > LukeLucy, please see Numerous reply above. Cherf is incorrect.
> ...


Thanks Yarnie. The Prog posted a paper written by a liberal prof at the very University from where I posted the actual data.

I also posted a second data source that the Progs would like to ignore as well.

Rasmussen stands today as THE most accurate pollster. A fact that doesn't matter too much since the top 3 pollsters are posting the same polls for this upcoming election as well. The Progs (Numeros and Snoozi) are only trying to distract from the FACTS as usual.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

You are welcome to take every last poll out there and toss them into the nearest trash can. As a research scientist, statistics is an essential tool for me and with that comes an awareness of how easily data can be manipulated.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right on Cherf. You are right in the bullseye. Thanks!


Thanks my friend. You should be aware that Snoozi-suzi posted in the Romney/Ryan thread (where the Progs and Libs want to hide themselves and keep Repubs and Conservs away) that it is her goal to answer 'us' politely so everyone won't think we are correct. Pathethic huh?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> The technique involves trying to confuse people by prattling and repeating anything. It doesn't work when you're ready for it.


Suzi shouldn't speak about the Progs and herself so harshly.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> You are welcome to take every last poll out there and toss them into the nearest trash can. As a research scientist, statistics is an essential tool for me and with that comes an awareness of how easily data can be manipulated.


Very truly. However, we discussed which pollster was the most accurate during the 2008 election and that data was recorded and decided definitely. As I also stated, the top pollsters are reporting nearly the same results for the 2012 election, yet nothing matters until the votes are cast.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Do you even bother to read the stuff that you post? Here is the link to the Now Public article about that 2008 "Report Card":
http://www.nowpublic.com/world/analysis-most-accurate-polls-2008-presidential-election

The Report Card states:
"Formulas Every final poll showed Obama with a lead, so assessing their accuracy is just a matter of comparing their forecasted spread with the actual spread of the election which was Obama +6.5."

That +6.5 spread they used was INCORRECT. The spread was actually +7.3. READ the official FEC election numbers!

If you click the "mirror" link and READ the data they used for Obama and McCain, that is INCORRECT also. READ the official FEC election numbers.

FACT: Obama won 52.9 to 45.6
FACT: CNN & Ipsos came closest with 53/46
FACT: Rasmussen missed it 52/46


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, and if you don't believe the FEC, maybe you'll believe Rasmussen: "2008-- Barack Obama won 53%-46%, and our final poll showed him winning 52% to 46%."

Rasmussen missed it but CNN & Ipsos had it 53%-46%.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2008/president/us/general_election_mccain_vs_obama-225.html


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Majave Please provide a precise explanation of the polls you disagree with...that would be very helpful...we/I would like to know which polls you find trustworthy...and with all your knowledge in the use of statistics, it should be relatively easy.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

i just came across this topic by chance and have just one question ,why do you all continue to beat each other up over politics..the only real input you got is go and vote ..and may the best person win...this is not a perfect world and whomever gets the horrible job of President will have gray hair in no time at all because there is no way you can please everybody at all times ..and you know you are not going to change things by sitting here and calling our President all kinds of names and accusing him of being a Muslim a Marxist a Socialist and all the other beautiful names you have ..so just pick up your knitting needles and do something constructive


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, just because you say something over and over and over again, does not make it true. The sad part is that you deliberately distort and manipulate facts and opinions to confuse people. 

"You can fool some of the people some of the time, but not all of the people all of the time." And, most of all, YOU CAN'T FOOL ME.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it was kind and polite. Is that your warped idea of pathetic, Cherf?



Cherf said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Right on Cherf. You are right in the bullseye. Thanks!
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > The technique involves trying to confuse people by prattling and repeating anything. It doesn't work when you're ready for it.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for pointing out the manipulative errors.



Numeros said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Oh, and if you don't believe the FEC, maybe you'll believe Rasmussen: "2008-- Barack Obama won 53%-46%, and our final poll showed him winning 52% to 46%."
> 
> Rasmussen missed it but CNN & Ipsos had it 53%-46%.


Numeros, Wouldn't it be more beneficial to discuss the polls for the upcoming 2012 election since Obama *is* the incumbent no matter what data you'd like to produce on what percentage Obama won by over McCain?

Who, in your mind, is the most accurate pollster for this year's election?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> i just came across this topic by chance and have just one question ,why do you all continue to beat each other up over politics..the only real input you got is go and vote ..and may the best person win...this is not a perfect world and whomever gets the horrible job of President will have gray hair in no time at all because there is no way you can please everybody at all times ..and you know you are not going to change things by sitting here and calling our President all kinds of names and accusing him of being a Muslim a Marxist a Socialist and all the other beautiful names you have ..so just pick up your knitting needles and do something constructive


Interesting you only mentioned people 'beating up' on the President and 'calling him all kinds of names' and folks 'accusing the President' of being so many things.

Did you not read _anything_ by those attacking Romney?

Guess you only point out your side. Why you chose to beat up only those against your point of view will remain unknown and your only input to this thread.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Because you say something over and over and over again, does not make it true. The sad part is that you deliberately distort and manipulate facts and opinions to confuse people.


Snoozi-suzi doesn't need to post such private info about herself. :shock: Exactly how many times is she going to repeat herself and the same old stale quotes and opinions.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > i just came across this topic by chance and have just one question ,why do you all continue to beat each other up over politics..the only real input you got is go and vote ..and may the best person win...this is not a perfect world and whomever gets the horrible job of President will have gray hair in no time at all because there is no way you can please everybody at all times ..and you know you are not going to change things by sitting here and calling our President all kinds of names and accusing him of being a Muslim a Marxist a Socialist and all the other beautiful names you have ..so just pick up your knitting needles and do something constructive
> ...


LOL oh no I am not going to get drawn into your bickering ..I will go and vote Nov .6 ..of course my vote for President Obama is not going to do me any good ,since I live in a red state and all electoral votes will go to Romney...I just love Romney's idea of eliminating lots of deduction to raise money ,,oh yea including interest on home loans BUT of course he is going to offset that by eliminating tax on capital gains ..yea ok ..how many young families do you know that have capital gains that amount to anything ..i dont think i know any but i know a lot of young families that have home loans and depend on that deduction ..so again RICH for the Rich 
that's all i have to say ..i am out of here ....take care and have a wonderful day :roll: ;-)


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and if you don't believe the FEC, maybe you'll believe Rasmussen: "2008-- Barack Obama won 53%-46%, and our final poll showed him winning 52% to 46%."
> ...


Perhaps it would be more beneficial to discuss the polls for the upcoming election but you've been keeping me far too busy debunking your bunk about Rasmussen's past accuracy.

The most accurate pollster for this year's election won't be known until all the ballots have been officially tallied. In the meantime, I think the safest bet is to look at an average of all the major pollsters. Real Clear Politics does just that and probably comes closest to current reality. That should make you happy because RCP currently has Romney leading 47.4 to 46.6 percent.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Majave Please provide a precise explanation of the polls you disagree with...that would be very helpful...we/I would like to know which polls you find trustworthy...and with all your knowledge in the use of statistics, it should be relatively easy.


My apologies if needed for my skepticism. I do not disagree with any of the polls. I distrust any and all political polls on the basis of data set composition and the wording of polling questions.

The size of a data set is determined before conducting a poll. Sometimes as few as 100 people are selected during a "scientific" poll and very rarely more than 1000 people. If all 100 people give an opinion, the poll results will not say only 100 people were contacted. If only 5 of the selected 100 people give an opinion, the pollsters will not give you that information.
The poll results are expressed in percentages, i.e., 47% vs 53%. Claims saying 100 opinions accurately represent the opinion of 2 million residents are subject to errors. And saying the opinions only 5 people (out of the select 100) accurately represent the views of a large metropolitan population is ludicrous.

Some of the errors are technical and the best source of information are statistical textbooks. It would take pages and pages of rather dry explanations. The more easily explained errors can be how those 100 people are selected. If a determining criteria is making contact with the select people via a landline, you eliminate a certain portion of the voting population. How many apartment dwellers still have a landline phone? How many people under the age of 45 still maintain a landline? What if the majority of a voting population in City A is under 45 and live in apartments? The poll results will be skewed in favor of home owners probably over 50 years old.

If you are contacted for an opinion poll, listen carefully to how the questions are worded. Many of the questions are designed to get a quick yes or no answer from a person who would answer very differently if given time to think about the question.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf, the point is that polls are guesses until the elections are complete. Do you understand?



Cherf said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and if you don't believe the FEC, maybe you'll believe Rasmussen: "2008-- Barack Obama won 53%-46%, and our final poll showed him winning 52% to 46%."
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's just that you don't get it.



Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Because you say something over and over and over again, does not make it true. The sad part is that you deliberately distort and manipulate facts and opinions to confuse people.
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/8mshlsp

Military unable to receive combat benefit because Obama refuses to call Fort Hood attack a terrorist attack.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw this bumper sticker on my way to get dinner:

Liberal: a person so open-minded his brain fell out.

DH and I got a chuckle over that one!

So Liberals, hit me with the best Conservative bumper sticker you've seen ... I want another laugh.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Snoozi: Mojavi did a nice job describing the polling process. She pointed out that the topic was so complex that many pages would be needed to provide an explanation that we could understand.

Mojavi told us that the first step was to decide who would be included...she gave several examples. The next decision would be how many participants would be involved...perhaps, as many as a 100 or a 1000.

Finally, a random sample would be selected. You may have noticed a small number such 3% was reported. This was the sampling error. Accurate predictions would have to be within the sampling error. 

The more people involved the more that cost would be...but the accuracy of the predictions would increase. Pollsters would not stay in business long if the predictions failed to be with the sampling error. 

Finally, using the averages from the various pollsters, certainly would be incorrect.
Unless, their sampling populations, sample size, and sampling error were all the same.

I would hope that Mojavi would agree that I represented her explanation with appropriate accuracy.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Funnyone

Your summary is reasonable and also uses correct terminology. Might a certain someone be a statistician...

mojave


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> Funnyone said:
> 
> 
> > Majave Please provide a precise explanation of the polls you disagree with...that would be very helpful...we/I would like to know which polls you find trustworthy...and with all your knowledge in the use of statistics, it should be relatively easy.
> ...


Your right Mojave, Evertime I answer I and others I know anwer to the opposite of what they ask. Like are you going to vote Dem. say yes, ect. do not give a correct answer to any of it. Also tell them on exit polls none of your business. So i really do not take what they print as correct.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Rasmussen, in my memory, is one, if not the only, pollster for the 2008 elections and perhaps for this year's election, that samples registered voters as compared to would-be-voters, or simply the person who answers the phone of age to vote.

That is a major stat to be considered. Also, I learned many of the pollsters use an unequal sampling from one party and weigh results to suit their desires as well.

Finally, I learned a majority of the pollsters this year are using the same sample numbers as turned out in the 2008 election. Of course, the turnout for 2012 could and probably will be much different than 2008, so that isn't an accurate comparison and will be an obvious difference in both a pollster's results and accuracy.

Hence, after reviewing how a pollster tracks numbers, and prior accuracy reports, I, follow Rasmussen as the #1 pollster and base my decision upon the data I posted previously.

I do not agree with Numeros who suggests to take an average of the polls.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> http://tinyurl.com/8mshlsp
> 
> Military unable to receive combat benefit because Obama refuses to call Fort Hood attack a terrorist attack.


Oh Cherf, how long are people going to beleive all of what he has done to this country.

I wonder what they will do if he wins and then all the truths come out, and they all start crying and say this can't be this can't be.

When there is no money when s.s. is gone when taxes ect go beyond what any can handle. Yet they will not even think of it. All they are worried about is me me me, I want this and I want that. Not even a thought to how the bills will come due and there will be no money to pay for it except to borrow more, and we will see less and less.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I just saw this bumper sticker on my way to get dinner:
> 
> Liberal: a person so open-minded his brain fell out.
> 
> ...


Oh I so wish i could tell you the one I saw but it was nasty, my husband wanted to find out where the guy got it and put one on our car.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Rasmussen, in my memory, is one, if not the only, pollster for the 2008 elections and perhaps for this year's election, that samples registered voters as compared to would-be-voters, or simply the person who answers the phone of age to vote.
> 
> That is a major stat to be considered. Also, I learned many of the pollsters use an unequal sampling from one party and weigh results to suit their desires as well.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. If they call I will have to tell the truth, but still won't be truthful on the other ones. I like screwing with their minds. :shock:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

BHs, let's discuss the debate and the election more privately between ourselves and let the Progs post publicly if that is their wish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> BHs, let's discuss the debate and the election more privately between ourselves and let the Progs post publicly if that is their wish.


Sounds good to me let they have it they will wear themselves out patty them self on the back. I off to watch the Obama show myself. Should be interesting to see if he can talk with a straight face especial when he tells the fib part.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Rasmussen, in my memory, is one, if not the only, pollster for the 2008 elections and perhaps for this year's election, that samples registered voters as compared to would-be-voters, or simply the person who answers the phone of age to vote.
> 
> That is a major stat to be considered. Also, I learned many of the pollsters use an unequal sampling from one party and weigh results to suit their desires as well.
> 
> ...


Rasmussen samples Likely Voters, just like all the other major pollsters do at this point in the election cycle. Rasmussen also (robo)calls landlines only, which, if you believe Mojave, tends to skew towards older homeowners. To adjust for this shortcoming, Rasmussen uses "an online survey tool to interview randomly selected participants from a demographically diverse panel." *cough*

Also, a number of pollsters don't use party affiliation at all in their weighting process because they believe it to be a constantly shifting demographic.

I see you still stubbornly cling to your fantasy that Rasmussen was #1. You refuse to accept the OFFICIAL FEC report on the outcome of the 2008 election. Did you even look at it and compare it to your "data"?

And as for taking an average of all the polls, for what it's worth, the RCP average of a +7.6 spread for Obama came closer to reality than Rasmussen's +6.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Who cares. The outcome will be decided soon. If Obama wins, our America will never be the same.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Also, I think Romney did a great job last night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Were you aware of these youth camps? Why is there such a large purchase of ammunition?
> 
> http://www.whiteoutpress.com/articles/q42012/homeland-security-graduates-first-corps-of-homeland-youth/?goback=.gde_127164_member_172748539


Oh my gosh, I am in shock, also read the articles underneath story. wow this is getting scary by the min. Every thing you don't want to beleive is happening.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

How interesting. I just heard that in 23 counties in Florida, Republican registered voters have received un-official letters from Seattle, WA, that suggest the receiver may not be eligible to vote in the presidential election.

Wonder who wrote that letter and paid for the mailing to cheat those voters out of their RIGHT to vote.

Where's Eric Holder filing suit on this attempt at Republican voter suppression?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Why does FEMA need an army? Isn't this the job of the national guard to help in times of natural disasters? Certainly looks like something sinister is going on, shades of the Hitler Youth Movement. Why all that ammo and special vehicles? Scary stuff, wonder what there plan is over the next 4 years?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

on the news in last 15 min. Fla. voter's are being targeted with letters question their citizenship. This has been reported in 14 country. One mistake made was it was sent to a town supervisor. There is a fear that this may discourage older voters. So the state of Fla has issued a warning about these letters as they look very offical. But if look at stamp on envelope one can see sent from the state of Washington.

Wonder who would do this, hope they find out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Cherf didn't know you already on it. Sorry over posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also wonder why there has been press from the left about Voting machine not working right why Holder hasn't brought suit about that. 

One lady said it was reported in Ohio, and can not find any investigation in to this as would think President Obama would want to have it check as it has said in articles that Romney son is working for one of the companys. 

This is too strange to me. Can't find any thing when did fact check. Forgot lady's name sorry but looked and could not find anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why all the rumors? Hopefully voters will not be swayed.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Cherf said:


> http://tinyurl.com/8mshlsp
> 
> Military unable to receive combat benefit because Obama refuses to call Fort Hood attack a terrorist attack.


I saw this info too. Disgraceful!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

You have letters in Florida. And in Nevada, we have tea party Republicans from Arizona going house to house in the neighborhoods with predominantly Latino residents. They are using scare tactics and demanding information which is none of their business. 
Two of the a$$h***s knocked on my front door this morning. They said they were from the Republican party and they are authorized to check who is eligble to vote. Then they *demanded* to see my green card, my right-to-work permit and my sherrif's card. When I told them to get off my property, they threatened to call the police and have me turned over to Immigration.

Is this why the Republicans were so strongly encouraging residents in California and Arizona to use absentee ballots? So the people would be free to come to Nevada and intimidate the Latino population? The Nevada Latino vote is predicted to go to Obama in this swing state.

None of this garbage should be going on and every last person engaging in such conduct should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

PS I am not Latino if you are wondering and my citizenship is American by birth. The stupid part of this entire episode is most people ask from what part of the Deep South do I come before I get more than 3 or 4 words out of my mouth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > http://tinyurl.com/8mshlsp
> ...


It'smore than a disgraces after last nights debate and how President Obama said he supported our troops and removing funds from Military budget as we do not need it. He doesn't even help them because it isn't an act of terrorism. Please the man yelled out words that only Terrorist would say. Why can't this president as said on the news last night ever mention the word terrorist. Who does he think he is fooling, surely not the middle east, they seem to have no problem doing it.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> How interesting. I just heard that in 23 counties in Florida, Republican registered voters have received un-official letters from Seattle, WA, that suggest the receiver may not be eligible to vote in the presidential election.
> 
> Wonder who wrote that letter and paid for the mailing to cheat those voters out of their RIGHT to vote.
> 
> Where's Eric Holder filing suit on this attempt at Republican voter suppression?


saw this report also, how low can you go. Or maybe when the men with bats were keeping whites away from the polls


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yarnie, Obama doesn't acknowledge the Islamic terrorist's existence. It's in his upbringing. He wants the US to be likable in the the Middle East and so wants us to "look" less strong. This was a major reason why the security was cut down in Libya, so our presence would not be as noticeable. This attitude just makes us weaker and more exposed to terrorist attacks. Libya was a defeat for the US. 

I heard on the news that the Pentagon doesn't want to change the status of the attack to a terrorist attack because the trial has already started and too much has to change as far as the trial is concerned. That doesn't mean that the families can't receive the benefits as though it was a terrorist attack. Something could be worked out for the families and injured service personnel.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Were you aware of these youth camps? Why is there such a large purchase of ammunition?
> 
> http://www.whiteoutpress.com/articles/q42012/homeland-security-graduates-first-corps-of-homeland-youth/?goback=.gde_127164_member_172748539


This IS scary, but just who is "The Whiteout Press"? They can't even spell properly--re: the site(sic) of strange armored vehicles instead of the 'sight'. This kind of misuse makes me wonder about accuracy in reporting. They sound like ignorant fear rabble rousers to me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > http://tinyurl.com/8mshlsp
> ...


 Yep!

Go Romney!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am fact checking the post about Fort Hood. I'll let you all know the moment I hear.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > How interesting. I just heard that in 23 counties in Florida, Republican registered voters have received un-official letters from Seattle, WA, that suggest the receiver may not be eligible to vote in the presidential election.
> ...


Eric Holder, DOJ for Obama, refused to bring those Black Panther members to justice for voter intimidation last election.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, Obama doesn't acknowledge the Islamic terrorist's existence. It's in his upbringing. He wants the US to be likable in the the Middle East and so wants us to "look" less strong. This was a major reason why the security was cut down in Libya, so our presence would not be as noticeable. This attitude just makes us weaker and more exposed to terrorist attacks. Libya was a defeat for the US.
> 
> I heard on the news that the Pentagon doesn't want to change the status of the attack to a terrorist attack because the trial has already started and too much has to change as far as the trial is concerned. That doesn't mean that the families can't receive the benefits as though it was a terrorist attack. Something could be worked out for the families and injured service personnel.


The Fort Hood trial was delayed, three times (at least twice maybe 4 times), because the accused refused to shave his beard and facial hair. One cannot appear in a military court without following military code on appearance.

Last I heard, military members were ordered to prepare the accused for trial as he would not do so himself citing Muslim laws would not allow him to shave or alter his appearance in case he received the death penalty in sentencing.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yep, Eric Holder. He's also hindering the investigation into fast and furious. No justice from him.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mojave, What was the conclusion for your neighbor who was incorrectly approached for eviction?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So we now know the President knew in real time about the attack in Libya and did nothing to save the Americans who were murdered. Furthermore, the President lied in the debate last night by saying he did all he could and still continued his lie up to 14 days later and allowed his staff to do the same. 

Today, more than a month later the President has not told the American people what happened and why he lied about same. Yet many have testified before Congress, the docs were handed over only hours before the debate and Obama did not tell America what he knows.

Anyone who can vote for Obama knowing this is - ... no words can describe.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

mojave said:


> You are welcome to take every last poll out there and toss them into the nearest trash can. As a research scientist, statistics is an essential tool for me and with that comes an awareness of how easily data can be manipulated.


I Agree the poll is only the result of the information put in and that information can be skewed in so many ways there is no way I would ever trust the results....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

During the 2011 Libyan revolt against Qaddafi, US policy put American forces and money into the conflict on the side of the rebels, who were known at the time to include Al Qaeda elements.

Claire Lopez, a former CIA officer said that Ambassador Stevens was connected to jihadist groups in Syria and Libya. She wrote "Stevens was tasked with helping to coordinate US assistance to the rebels, whose top military commander, Belhadj, was the leader of the Al Qaeda affiliate, the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG) . That means that Stevens was authorized by the US Department of State and the Obama administration to aid and abet individuals and groups that were, at a minimum, allied ideologically with Al Qaeda, the jihadist terrorist organization that attacked the homeland on the first 9/11. The one that's not supposed to exist anymore after the killing of its leader, Osama bin Laden, on May 2, 2011."

Lopez stated that "Stevens knew he was a potential Al Qaeda target and lacked the security he needed."

Lopez also stated which sums up the whole Libyan lie-fest saying. "In my opinion Clapper, Clinton, Obama and Petraeus are all aware of what really happened in Libya. They let our Ambassador and 3 others die, in real time watching it happen and didn't do anything about it"

The administration knew, made up a story and spread lies around for weeks, and finally admitted some truths only because facts were coming out. This speaks volumes about the people involved in this lie-fest.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.

Yesterday, I got sucked onto the tornado of one of the political topics and made a couple of rude posts. I don't like that. I managed to avoid insulting most everybody before that, and even felt that I was making some KP friends on both sides of the political debate.

I think that instead of attacking and hurting each other, everyone should walk away from any political topic. These topics are bringing out the worst in everyone. No one seems to be able to agree to disagree. No one seems able to say what they want to say without slamming someone else.

I find it difficult to believe that the original intention of the political topics was to end up in a bunch of big, messy fights. Let's stop all the nonsense and get back to the Paradise for Knitters.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl, I'm following the Libya crisis, and the facts still coming out are sickening regarding the lack of leadership by the White House and Staff and lack of/no protection offered while lives were watched in real time being taken with notice and then the lies and cover up.

Nov 6th cannot come soon enough. Leaders like Romney/Ryan are desperately needed to save what is still left of the greatness of America.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've seen and heard enough. Vote for your choice. My choice is President Obama and VP Biden for four more years. Carmona for US Senate in Arizona.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

According to Cherf, the investigation is over and all the facts are out about Libya. In Cherf's dreams. Watching 3 different channels today, the news remains the same. THE INVESTIGATION IS STILL GOING. 
But Cherf failed to mention that someone was arrested for his part in the massacre. When Obama says he's going to get the killers, he's not fooling around.
Just think, those victims might have not died had the republican congress not turned down Hilary Clinton's request for more funds to provide additional security for our embassies in the middle east. But Cherf would never tell you that because it's true and factual.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf, I agree that Nov. 6th can't come soon enough. That poses other issues for the "lame duck" time between the election and inauguration that can be potentially harmful to our country. Congress still has the "fiscal cliff" to deal with. The EPA also has a laundry list of regulations to get through that will go into effect in 2013. Some of these regulations will destroy our energy formats as they stand now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully many of the existing Representatives will pay for their part in gridlock. Americans will not stand for gridlock anymore. A concensus must be reached. No more of this 'no new taxed only spending cuts.' The answer is in the middle and time has run out.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal would like to speak for me and put words into my mouth. 

Consider the source .... and all her previous posts.

I do not mention an investigation regarding Libya, only she does.
I instead listen to and understand and believe the facts in evidence. 

If only she could understand the same ....

Of course, I won't post about Hillary's not funding the additional security nor did the House as it is not true nor factual.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> 
> Yesterday, I got sucked onto the tornado of one of the political topics and made a couple of rude posts. I don't like that. I managed to avoid insulting most everybody before that, and even felt that I was making some KP friends on both sides of the political debate.
> 
> ...


We may be some hot heads about our beliefs . I have made some friends that are libs on here. I am stopping my nonsense but will still say what I feel is best for our country. Did any one get the new Knitpick catalog? Some cute patterns in it. Yummy yarn too. :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> According to Cherf, the investigation is over and all the facts are out about Libya. In Cherf's dreams. Watching 3 different channels today, the news remains the same. THE INVESTIGATION IS STILL GOING.
> But Cherf failed to mention that someone was arrested for his part in the massacre. When Obama says he's going to get the killers, he's not fooling around.
> Just think, those victims might have not died had the republican congress not turned down Hilary Clinton's request for more funds to provide additional security for our embassies in the middle east. But Cherf would never tell you that because it's true and factual.


Where did Cherf said the" investigation is over and all the facts are out about Libya"?

The Congress is not Republican, the Senate, which is part of Congress, is Democrat. Besides, that's not the whole story on Clinton's request being denied, there must be more. Typically twisting of facts and spinning them to attempt to make your point.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal would like to speak for me and put words into my mouth.
> 
> Consider the source .... and all her previous posts.
> 
> ...


The day I think the same way as you, Cherf, will never come. I believe in waiting for the truthful facts to come out, not just a bunch of mixed up messages and opinions.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Questions I have about the Libya information...

Once awareness of the attack occurred, was there transportion available to move troops into Bengazi to extract the ambassador and the security guards in time to prevent their deaths?

If transportation was available, was there sufficient troops available to safely do the job? Sending in 20 soldiers when 50 are needed may well have resulted in 24 deaths, not just 4. 
If the troops and transportation were not available in a timely manner, the decision to sacrifice the ambassador and the security personnel may have been unavoidable given the circumstances. Hopefully it was not an easy decision but those choices are sometimes necessary when under battle conditions.

Comments...
Hiding the reality of the attack from the world with the cover story of a video-induced riot was a good choice. As long as the story worked, it denied fame to the jihadist group performing the attack. It is hard to recruit new jihadists when everyone thinks you are a bragging liar. 

Look at what is going on in Mali. The Taureg extremists and foreign jihadists are setting up a new government similar to the Taliban government of Afghanistan. The region is a powder keg needing only a small spark to blow sky high and Obama knows it. He wanted to avoid the appearance of the U.S. colonizing Libya so he chose to limit the number of U.S. troops in that country.

Hindsite is showing mistakes were made, but to lay the blame on one person is irrational. 
Congress in chopping funds for embassy security staff deserves part of the blame. 

The President and the Secretary of State depend on advisors for accurate information. The information I am reading suggests some of the advice was based on flawed information. It appears the intelligence staff knew an attack was coming but did not know the time and date. If intel sources are not providing dates/times, how could the advisors predict exact date, time & place? Crystal ball? Quija board? 

To pillory the intelligence advisors for not being able to predict the exact details of the attack is as stupid as that Italian court convicting the seismologists on charges of manslaughter for not predicting the exact time/date of the L'Aquila earthquake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Mohave for the thoughtful post regarding Libya. 

I believe that the story is complicated and that a kneejerk answer makes you look like a jerk. 

The entire story will come out. I would expect humans with limited resources might make mistakes. Imagine having to live with the mistakes. If mistakes were made, they were not intentional. This is a very dangerous part of the world. These are just facts. Details wil come later.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf, I agree that Nov. 6th can't come soon enough. That poses other issues for the "lame duck" time between the election and inauguration that can be potentially harmful to our country. Congress still has the "fiscal cliff" to deal with. The EPA also has a laundry list of regulations to get through that will go into effect in 2013. Some of these regulations will destroy our energy formats as they stand now.


I agree. I'm moving on to our new group thread. I'm giving up on the nonsense and noise here and joining the Best and Brightest again.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


I just love those cabbage rolls. I had a girfriend who was Polish.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal would like to speak for me and put words into my mouth.
> ...


Well, you were asleep at the wheel, the facts have been out and you missed them or ignored them per usual. Bye!


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Seattlesoul states that nothing positive can come from our discussions about political issues. But, she would be well advised to hear the mother of one of our slain diplomats: " My son is NOT VERY OPTIMAL, HE IS VERY Dead!" She continued: "It was one of the most disrepecteful he (Obama) could say and it is not right; how can someone be brutally murdered and told it is not OPTIMAL?

The attack also killed Ambassador Stevens. This assault against the diplomatic office in Benghazi was against one our most carefully guarded embassies. 

Other security personnel are equally stressed! It appears that we are not even able to secure one of our most critical facilities...right in the middle of our NATO allies. Now even Israel is at risk. 

And what does Obama do...considering so much is at risk? Play several rounds of golf...the situation is looking very grimm! And even our own allies are 
referring him in strange names...like Nasty, Wierdo, and Obozo. And, drones are also in the mix. 

While Snoozi, NWG, and Mojave may not like these results from the interview by Commedy Central...host Jon Stewart...they are definitely educational and will help many other KPers in determining the candidate the will vote for.

I also question Biden's competency to serve in another term as VP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > This topic and any other politically oriented topic is not going to achieve anything positive. Everyone who participates in the so-called political topics has already made up theit minds about who to vote for in the Presidential election. No one is going to change anyone's mind about their vote as a result of something said here. All that's left is insulting each other and calling each other names.
> ...


no when did you get yours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> Seattlesoul states that nothing positive can come from our discussions about political issues. But, she would be well advised to hear the mother of one of our slain diplomats: " My son is NOT VERY OPTIMAL, HE IS VERY Dead!" She continued: "It was one of the most disrepecteful he (Obama) could say and it is not right; how can someone be brutally murdered and told it is not OPTIMAL?
> 
> The attack also killed Ambassador Stevens. This assault against the diplomatic office in Benghazi was against one our most carefully guarded embassies.
> 
> ...


What I want to know according to the emails sent back and forth between the state department and the defense department when it first started, why even after seven hours was nothing done. The embrassy was not protected like some seem to think on Greta a few nights ago the Lt. Commander who formal protected our Ambrassador was recalled, and he said they did not have enough protection to them yet they left them unprotected. Why did they or could they not of in seven hours done something. There was a drone over head with a camera, they were watching it unfold on their computors. Why tonight on ABC news, after Greta broke the new last night .Mrs. Clinton announce there still investiagating it. And cought one man who was responsable. Then I question why did the report not ask Clinton why for ten days the only thing that kept coming out of their mouths was a video to blame it on. Just have a lot of whys and still no answers. Four people dead and a video and emails and still games coming out of the goverment. Doesn't any one question this???


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

WOMEN OF KP. IF YOU CARE ANYTHING ABOUT WOMENS' RIGHTS. IF YOU CARE IN ANY WAY FOR YOUR DAUGHTERS', GRANDDAUGHTERS', GREAT GRANDDAUGHTERS' YOU WILL NOT VOTE FOR ROMNEY/RYAN.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> WOMEN OF KP. IF YOU CARE ANYTHING ABOUT WOMENS' RIGHTS. IF YOU CARE IN ANY WAY FOR YOUR DAUGHTERS', GRANDDAUGHTERS', GREAT GRANDDAUGHTERS' YOU WILL NOT VOTE FOR ROMNEY/RYAN.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

VOTE FOR PRESIDENT OBAMA NOVEMBER 6,2012!!!!!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Mojave, and other Progs, I want to ask you a question. It is a question that I ask myself when one of "my team" gets in hot water, politically speaking. It does help me to sort out how I really feel from any partisan feelings. For instance,that idiot in Missouri -- I wouldn't give him a pass on his stupid remarks about rape just because he plays for my team. It does not always change my vote, but at least I have some clarity. So here's the question.
If a Republican, say George Bush, were President during this whole Libyan debacle, how would you feel? If you found out he lied about what he knew for two weeks, would you give him a pass until the "whole truth" was known? Would you just chalk it up to flawed information? Or would you, and all the mainstream press, be screaming for his head? Be honest, now. 

I think we know enough about this debacle to say that the man in the Oval Office (or on the campain trail, in this case -- pretty sure he hasn't seen the Oval Office in months) clearly dropped the ball, lied about it, and with the help of much of the media, tried to cover it up. Shameful!


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> VOTE FOR PRESIDENT OBAMA NOVEMBER 6,2012!!!!![/quote
> 
> Nope, not me! Yelling doesn't do it.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

CarolfromTX

If Bush was hiding the truth for two weeks, my answer would be the same. The jihadists, other Islamist terrorists and even American home-grown terrorists thrive on publicity and notoriety. Preventing them from being in the headlines has surpressing effects on their fund raising ability and their recruiting. It is akin to denying attention to a toddler's temper tantrum.

The jihadist organizations are often composed of people who have known each other for years. Some groups are composed primarily of extended family members. They are extremely difficult to infiltrate. Without infiltration, high quality intelligence gathering about attacks may not be possible. The CIA and other intelligence services do have their disreputible behaviors when off duty but they are also very dedicated when it is time to get serious. 
A President can only act on what information is available. When logical suppositions based on incomplete information must be the basis of decisions, *hindsight* sometimes demonstrates the decisions were flawed.


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

It is very clear and I have checked the facts with members of the state department just moments ago that Obama denied Ambassador Stevens any 
Protection from the Islamic extremists. Obama was worried that he would upset his Muslim Allies.

And this is the man who you want to lead our Republic?? Obama is working to serve his own agenda...to end our Republic and to create a Muslim nation with 57 states...and no constitution!

Do understand what will happen to all the women under Shakira law?

All women will be subservient to Islamic state!

Better than we play it save and vote for Romney/Ryan? Or would rather wear a burka??


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Funnyone said:


> Do understand what will happen to all the women under Shakira law?


Is that where all women are forced to sing and dance in the streets? (sorry, couldn't resist)

I think you mean Sharia law.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Obama is not a Muslim. Obama is not Islamic. He is a Christian. His middle name Hussein can be the name of a Muslim person. It can also be the name of a Coptic Egyptian. Are you aware the Coptics are Christians? I have met Lebanese Christians with the name Hussein.

The man did not choose his names. His parents chose his names and he spent a lot of time being raised by his white very typical Midwestern grandparents. His Indonesian stepfather was Muslim and from what I have read, a man of integrity with morals and ethics acceptable to any person with normal social values.
I really do not understand your fondness for the hysterical conspiracy theories.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> It is very clear and I have checked the facts with members of the state department just moments ago that Obama denied Ambassador Stevens any
> Protection from the Islamic extremists. Obama was worried that he would upset his Muslim Allies.
> 
> And this is the man who you want to lead our Republic?? Obama is working to serve his own agenda...to end our Republic and to create a Muslim nation with 57 states...and no constitution!
> ...


Information from the members of what state department?

Given the highly emotional nature of your comments and the unproven allegations, I am skeptical concerning your claim of having insider information from the U.S. State Department.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Funnyone said:


> It is very clear and I have checked the facts with members of the state department just moments ago that Obama denied Ambassador Stevens any
> Protection from the Islamic extremists. Obama was worried that he would upset his Muslim Allies.
> 
> And this is the man who you want to lead our Republic?? Obama is working to serve his own agenda...to end our Republic and to create a Muslim nation with 57 states...and no constitution!
> ...


Oh Please.....


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Numeros. Thanks for the correction.

Mojave: I have no fondness for with conspiratorial theories. These are simple facts which Obama has repeatedly demonstrated. 

When four Americans diplomats get killed it is not OPTIMAL! Those are Obama's words...are you doubting that? Ask Jon Stewart!!

Mojave: That is the US state department...the Hillary is in charge of. 
Do you no heart? Everyone should be emotional...4 Americans were killed...2 Seals, A highly educated ambassador and his assistant...drug through the streets until he died!


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Numeros. Thanks for the correction.

Mojave: I have no fondness for with conspiratorial theories. These are simple facts which Obama has repeatedly demonstrated. 

When four Americans diplomats get killed it is not OPTIMAL! Those are Obama's words...are you doubting that? Ask Jon Stewart!!

Mojave: That is the US state department...the Hillary is in charge of. 
Do you no heart? Everyone should be emotional...4 Americans were killed...2 Seals, A highly educated ambassador and his assistant...drug through the streets until he died!


----------



## Funnyone (Oct 6, 2012)

Why does Obama bow to leaders of Muslim nations? And, you believe he is a Christian?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Go to Google. Look up the custom of bowing. It is used to show respect in MANY cultures. 

Obama and many people in Washington from both sides of the aisle are worried the Middle East is going to explode and drag the rest the world into a global-wide war. When you are entering into negotiations, only a complete imbecile would walk up to the other person and throw a left hook. A brief bow shows respect and is a way of telling the other person that they are dealing with an American who has manners. 
Most of the world thinks Americans are clueless when it comes to proper social graces. Why are you offended when Obama acts in a civilized fashion?


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Funnyone said:


> Numeros. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Mojave: I have no fondness for with conspiratorial theories. These are simple facts which Obama has repeatedly demonstrated.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

And the word "optimal" was first used by Jon Stewart. Obama repeated it in his response. Here's how it went:

STEWART: Is part of the investigation helping the communication between these divisions of  not just what happened in Benghazi, but what happened within. Because it  I dont know, I would say, even you would admit its not the optimal response, at least to the American people as far as us all being on the same page?

OBAMA: Well here  heres what Ill say

STEWART: Yeah.

OBAMA: four Americans get killed, its not optimal.

STEWART: Right.

OBAMA: And were going to fix it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Yesterday. Got a cute purse in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> WOMEN OF KP. IF YOU CARE ANYTHING ABOUT WOMENS' RIGHTS. IF YOU CARE IN ANY WAY FOR YOUR DAUGHTERS', GRANDDAUGHTERS', GREAT GRANDDAUGHTERS' YOU WILL NOT VOTE FOR ROMNEY/RYAN.


They can buy their own birth control pills and we don't believe in abortion. If that is what you mean. Our whole family of women are voting for Romney and Ryan. In fact the whole clan are voting for them. :lol:


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Numeros

No, I should not be emotional about the deaths of 4 Americans if the alternative was 24 American deaths. 

Hysterical rantings of unfounded allegations serve only to create a situation of mob psychology demanding political lynchings. Not my style, sweetie. Not ever. 
I want to live in a country where people are innocent until proven guilty. The kind of hatred you are promoting is anathema.

Honor those 4 men for the goodness they did while they lived. Using the memory of those 4 men to persecute a President for the color of his skin or a religion that he does not follow is so foul, so repugnant, so vile...it is truly something I do not grasp.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> Numeros
> 
> No, I should not be emotional about the deaths of 4 Americans if the alternative was 24 American deaths.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstand. I am not promoting hatred. I was simply pointing out that the term "optimal" originated with Stewart, not Obama. It was Funnyone who insinuated that Obama used the term to somehow minimize the loss of life. I too abhor the use of those deaths just to denigrate the President. For years now in various forums, I've read countless posts about the President that were dripping with hatred and racism, and it sickens me also.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Numeros

You are correct and I do apologize for confusing you with Funnyone. My error came from trying to avoid the quote within a quote within a quote. It is good to hear others are equally sick of the denigration.

mojave


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I can only pray that Obama will be defeated.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good news this morning! Colin Powell gave the President his endorsement. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

That's bad news. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> Go to Google. Look up the custom of bowing. It is used to show respect in MANY cultures.
> 
> Obama and many people in Washington from both sides of the aisle are worried the Middle East is going to explode and drag the rest the world into a global-wide war. When you are entering into negotiations, only a complete imbecile would walk up to the other person and throw a left hook. A brief bow shows respect and is a way of telling the other person that they are dealing with an American who has manners.
> Most of the world thinks Americans are clueless when it comes to proper social graces. Why are you offended when Obama acts in a civilized fashion?


If true why did he not bow to Queen and Emperor of Japan? Seems to me he should have done so with each countries dignitarys of the other nations too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> Obama is not a Muslim. Obama is not Islamic. He is a Christian. His middle name Hussein can be the name of a Muslim person. It can also be the name of a Coptic Egyptian. Are you aware the Coptics are Christians? I have met Lebanese Christians with the name Hussein.
> 
> The man did not choose his names. His parents chose his names and he spent a lot of time being raised by his white very typical Midwestern grandparents. His Indonesian stepfather was Muslim and from what I have read, a man of integrity with morals and ethics acceptable to any person with normal social values.
> I really do not understand your fondness for the hysterical conspiracy theories.


His grandparents were avowed Communist.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> Funnyone said:
> 
> 
> > It is very clear and I have checked the facts with members of the state department just moments ago that Obama denied Ambassador Stevens any
> ...


But ten days of the video, and ten times telling UN it was a video seem a bit strange does it not?? Why woud he not have just said at the beginning with all going on . We are unsure, and are investagating it????? And to me that's the big question.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

yarnlady

It helps if you do your research before posting inaccurate information.
Obama bowing to the Japanese Emperor
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/washington/2009/11/obama-emperor-akihito-japan.html

According to this source Obama has bowed 8 times.
http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2012/06/20/obama-bowed-eight-times-president/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> yarnlady
> 
> It helps if you do your research before posting inaccurate information.
> Obama bowing to the Japanese Emperor
> ...


Sorry you are right. Taking my tale of woe some place else


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

The reality is most of you posting the anti-Obama comments are not doing any research to verify the ridiculous claims. You are zombie-like parroting the baseless hyperbole of talk show hosts who get paid to create controversy. They do not get paid to fact check.

If Obama were to eat beans and fart enough pure gold coins to pay off the national debt, you would still come up with reasons to criticize the man.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid Mr. Romney supporters are sounding like tabloid reporters. Are stories about being abducted by aliens next?

None of these rumors seem credible to me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh no! The President's grandparents are RUMORED to be Commies. I've had it with all you conservatives. All you want to do is destroy the middle class and take over as much power as you possibly can, and you'll believe any garbage that supports your sicko beliefs. Oh no! Commie grandparents??? How terribly awful!!!!!!!!!!! Have you ever thought of getting an education? Go back to first grade and stop trying to tell your elders you know better than they do.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

mojave said:


> The reality is most of you posting the anti-Obama comments are not doing any research to verify the ridiculous claims. You are zombie-like parroting the baseless hyperbole of talk show hosts who get paid to create controversy. They do not get paid to fact check.
> 
> If Obama were to eat beans and fart enough pure gold coins to pay off the national debt, you would still come up with reasons to criticize the man.


No matter what OWEbama does, you seem to be willing to believe only the best. No matter what I say, you are more than willing to assume it is because I am a racist, even though you know next to nothing about me. OWEbama was negligent in the death of the Ambassador and 3 other Americans. Nothing to do with color, everything to do with character.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am an independent. I am troubled by the gridlock in DC. This is one nation. It affects us all.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is most of you posting the anti-Obama comments are not doing any research to verify the ridiculous claims. You are zombie-like parroting the baseless hyperbole of talk show hosts who get paid to create controversy. They do not get paid to fact check.
> ...


CarolfmTX

If you identify yourself as a tea partier and you are not racist, then you are rather unique in a positive way. I live in Nevada and for three elections now (2008 Obama vs McCain, 2010 Harry Reid vs Sharron Angle and 2012 Obama vs Romney) every Tea Party whack job who could fly, drive, or crawl to Nevada has done so because they have the audacity to believe it is their God-ordained mission to bully the population of Nevada into electing the anointed Tea Party candidate.

I look white and when I speak, there is no doubt I spent some of my life in the South. When the Tea Partiers knock on my door, they don't hesitate to tell me I should move because my neighbors are Chinese, that I should move because my neighbors are black, because my neighbors are Latino. That is the cleaned-up version. I cannot write what they really say here because I would get into very big trouble. Then the T.P.s go on to spew the unsubstantiated crap I am seeing on the K.P. forum.
Garbage about all Muslims being terrorists. Garbage about Obama being a Communist because his grandparents were Communists. Garbage about Obama not being born in Hawaii. Garbage about Obama's Indonesian stepfather being in cahoots with Bin Laden. It gets tiresome.

Honest criticism based on provable things Obama has done or said is acceptable. But claims that Obama has only bowed to a Saudi prince are EASILY checked and proven wrong. 
I am highly cognizant of the problems with Obama's presidency. I am also aware of the problems with Romney's record. I met Romney once many years ago and my instant impression was a negative one. I have seen nothing in the way he ran Bain Capital to change my impression.

The investigation of the Libyan attack is ongoing. You live in a country where the standard is INNOCENT until proven guilty. How does it harm you to wait until the investigation is complete before you get out the hanging rope?

You mistake my patience for optimism. Most of my life has been spent in science and that deeply influences how I view the universe around me. Collecting evidence (data) and waiting until there is enough information to make a logical assessment is what I do in the lab, in field work, in judging students' learning progress, etc. That kind of training is not put away in a storage cabinet when I take off the lab coat. 
One of the most critical components of a science education is learning to think critically. It becomes a core part of a scientist's personality. I wish every American could learn to think critically. The talk show hosts and all their nonsense would be non-existent because every American citizen would be able to see the hyperbole for what it really is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone talks about education. "What our students need to compete in the world." 

I believe in the liberal arts, science, math, and most of all, critical thinking. Judging from some of the opinions here, our education system has been lacking in critical thinking for many years.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Got my knitpics catalog yesterday, pretty scarf patterns too. Love knitting with knitpic yarn. try to buy a bunch on sale than I can get free shipping.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Yes I loved the scarf with the snow flakes. Double knit I guess. Is it still free shipping over $50?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good post, damemary!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Country...

Have you seen the Winter Triffle scarf on the KnitPicks website? 
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=10314220


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mojave said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


Very well said, Carol. Now if we can ship Bachmann to Nevada....Nah, I wouldn't do that to my people there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Knitpick catalog. Sounds wonderful. How do you request one? Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm not familiar with Knitpick catalog. Sounds wonderful. How do you request one? Thank you.


Yes that is what I did. Now I get one every month. If you order $50. then the shipping is free. Good yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mojave said:


> Country...
> 
> Have you seen the Winter Triffle scarf on the KnitPicks website?
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=10314220


That is really something. Isn't it? I would have to go somewhere besides home to work on that. Some where quite .Lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't been on this site for several days but it has not changed. The Obama supporters are still ranting and raving about anything said in favor of Romney/Ryan.

Some of the remarks from others that I have known has "shocked" me with the hateful words used towards R/R supporters, but at the same time, you really fly off the handle if any such hateful words are used about Obama.

Trade off's should be fair without all the "mud" slinging by the Obama supporters.

With all the attitudes of Obama supporters, I would not vote for the man even if there was not anyone else running for the President of the USA.

I have a list of those people who will be my friends on KP after the election as we will again have to "live" among each other in the name of Crafts!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I just LOVE the KnitPicks scarf. Can't afford to buy at this time. It is beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just LOVE the KnitPicks scarf. Can't afford to buy at this time. It is beautiful.


I do too Lukelucy but it is not scarf weather here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Country Bumpkins!
I want to make it some day!

Great for gifts.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Country...
> ...


Thanks for this link, I don't (can't) knit, and would not have thought of going to this site for crochet patterns, but they have some lovely unusual ones here. I was a bit shocked at the pattern price, but then realised that the patterns can be purchased individually,
thanks again


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Might as well get my 2 cents in about our upcoming election. Unlike some of the previous posts I"m not going to get into word calling or mud slinging, there's been enough of that to last us all for for this particular forum. Let's lighten up a bit, what say. So....hers's my funny, but true "voting" story. 

We have early voting in our state so my daughter voted this week...took her 9 tr. old son & 6 yr. old daughter into the voting booth with her so they could get a sense of what all this "voting" is about. 

The granddaughter LOVES Ramen (dried noodle) soup. After they left the voting place she looked at her mama & said "when I vote for president, I'm voting for "Rameny". Kind of brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it? Kind of makes it hard to pronounce "Romney" doesn't it? We all need to lighten up, stop the name calling & appreciate that we live here in a free country,where we can vote for our choice,

God Bless America


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Haven't been on this site for several days but it has not changed. The Obama supporters are still ranting and raving about anything said in favor of Romney/Ryan.
> 
> Some of the remarks from others that I have known has "shocked" me with the hateful words used towards R/R supporters, but at the same time, you really fly off the handle if any such hateful words are used about Obama.
> 
> ...


Oh, isn't that special! I thought you were leaving KP. You said you were in another thread.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't been on this site for several days but it has not changed. The Obama supporters are still ranting and raving about anything said in favor of Romney/Ryan.
> ...


I see you are still hateful and nasty as usual. Thought Admin threw you off KP last week with the rest of your "friends."

I know I'm special thanks for the compliment. Nice to hear from you as I thought we "buried" that hatchet weeks ago, but guess you keep digging it up.

Have a good day my dear!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Georgiesmom said:


> Might as well get my 2 cents in about our upcoming election. Unlike some of the previous posts I"m not going to get into word calling or mud slinging, there's been enough of that to last us all for for this particular forum. Let's lighten up a bit, what say. So....hers's my funny, but true "voting" story.
> 
> We have early voting in our state so my daughter voted this week...took her 9 tr. old son & 6 yr. old daughter into the voting booth with her so they could get a sense of what all this "voting" is about.
> 
> ...


Love that story. Out of the mouths of babes. GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Georgiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Might as well get my 2 cents in about our upcoming election. Unlike some of the previous posts I"m not going to get into word calling or mud slinging, there's been enough of that to last us all for for this particular forum. Let's lighten up a bit, what say. So....hers's my funny, but true "voting" story.
> ...


Me too. Yes God Bless America!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

18 FACTS THAT DISPUTE OBAMA'S LIES ABOUT THE ECONOMY

Barack Obama in bold and brazen fashion is claiming the US economy has improved since his inauguration. I hate to foil his fantasy, but the president needs to stop day dreaming.

Despite what the lamestream media is telling us, the unemployment crisis is far worse now than it was when Obama took office.

Home values have plummeted, health insurance premiums have increased, gas has gone through the roof, the number of Americans living in poverty is exponentially increasing and the national debt has increased by a whopping five trillion dollars.

The following are 18 statistics that prove that the economy has not improved since Barack Obama became the president of the United States . . .

#1 Today there are 88 million working age Americans that are not employed and that are not looking for employment. That is an all-time record high.

#2 When Barack Obama was elected, the percentage of unemployed Americans that had been out of work for more than 52 weeks was less than 15%. Today, it is above 30%.

#3 There are 1.2 million fewer jobs in America today than there were when Barack Obama was inaugurated.

#4 When Barack Obama first took office, the number of long-term unemployed workers in the United States was approximately 2.6 million. Today, that number is sitting at 5.6 million.

#5 The average duration of unemployment in the United States is hovering close to an all-time record high.

#6 During the Obama administration, worker health insurance costs have risen by 23 percent.

#7 Since Barack Obama has been president, the average price of a gallon of gasoline in the United States has increased by 90 percent.

#8 Since Barack Obama has been president, home values in the United States have declined by another 13 percent.

#9 Under Barack Obama, new home sales in the U.S. set a brand new all-time record low in 2009, they set a brand new all-time record low again in 2010, and they set a brand new all-time record low once again during 2011.

#10 Since Barack Obama took office, the number of Americans living in poverty has risen by more than 6 million.

#11 Since Barack Obama entered the White House, the number of Americans on food stamps has increased from 32 million to 46 million.

#12 The amount of money that the federal government gives directly to Americans has increased by 32 percent since Barack Obama entered the White House.

#13 According to the U.S. Census Bureau, the percentage of Americans living in extreme poverty is now sitting at an all-time high.

#14 When Barack Obama first took office, an ounce of gold was going for about $850. Today an ounce of gold costs more than $1700 an ounce.

#15 Since Barack Obama became president, the size of the U.S. national debt has increased by 44 percent.

#16 During Barack Obamas first two years in office, the U.S. government added more to the U.S. national debt than the first 100 U.S. Congresses combined.

#17 During the Obama administration, the U.S. government has accumulated more debt than it did from the time that George Washington took office to the time that Bill Clinton took office.

#18 The U.S. national debt has been increasing by an average of more than 4 billion dollars per day since the beginning of the Obama administration.

When evaluating the health of the American economy, short-term economic numbers dont tell the whole story. Sometimes they go up and sometimes they do down.

Instead, the key is to look at the long-term balance sheet numbers. When you do that, it quickly becomes apparent how appalling our economic decline has been.

The size of federal government debt is exploding, state and local governments all over the country are drowning in debt, our collective national wealth is decreasing and our ability to produce new wealth is also being reduced as our economic infrastructure is systematically gutted.

We proved we werent racist four years ago, now lets prove were not completely stupid. Vote for Mitt Romney in November.

Until next time . . . Wake Up America!

Kevin A. Lehmann

Read more: http://janmorganmedia.com/2012/10/18-facts-that-dispute-obamas-lies-about-the-economy/#ixzz2AakNKnAB


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you, Bydie!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't believe this list bydie. None of these figures have been reported as current by objective press. Is the Romney campaign above making up last minute figures in an attempt to attract votes? No they are not above this. 

I am disgusted at the way the Romney campaign is being run. It has lost many moderate Republicans, and independents. I believe they will do anything to win this election. 

This election will prove that you can't fool all of the people, all of the time. 

OBAMA/BIDEN 2012 OBAMA/BIDEN 2012 OBAMA/BIDEN 2012


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I don't believe this list bydie. None of these figures have been reported as current by objective press. Is the Romney campaign above making up last minute figures in an attempt to attract votes? No they are not above this.
> 
> I am disgusted at the way the Romney campaign is being run. It has lost many moderate Republicans, and independents. I believe they will do anything to win this election.
> 
> ...


What is an objective press? The one that has been covering for Obama these last 4 years? And the Obama campaign will not do anything to win the election? Get real, his campaign has been nothing but dirty politics from the beginning.

More layoffs this week include: Dupont, 1500 jobs, Sony 4000, most likely worldwide, Dow Chemical 2400, USS 40, CP 2310, UBS 10,000 - again probably worldwide, and Zunga 160. Obama has done nothing for job growth. Instead he concentrated his attention on his Obamacare project that will end up destroying the country.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

As far as one of Obama's pet "green energy" companies:

According to the WSJ, "Solyndra's investors could be rewarded for their failure - a tax benefit the administration handed out in a bid to evade political accountability."

The IRS rejected Solyndra's Chapter 11 reorganization plan stating its "principal purpose is a tax avoidance.
Solyndra's owners are asking the court to liquidate the rest of the business and contribute a net 6.7M to pay off creditors for pennies on the dollar. A holding company would then come out of the bankruptcy. It wouldn't make any products, but would receive the tax benefit."

First the taxpayers give them 540+M, now they want another 6.7M of tax payer money. Unbelievable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> The reality is most of you posting the anti-Obama comments are not doing any research to verify the ridiculous claims. You are zombie-like parroting the baseless hyperbole of talk show hosts who get paid to create controversy. They do not get paid to fact check.
> 
> If Obama were to eat beans and fart enough pure gold coins to pay off the national debt, you would still come up with reasons to criticize the man.


Just like you do with Romney???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Guy's, damemary is Snoozi-Suzi in disquise with an "new" name.

Snooz-DameM, you can be a nice person as you have been to me so why don't you please be nice to others.

We will all have to "live" with who ever wins the election so all this throad cutting isn't going to help. It won't help to "gloat" after the election is over.

Still "Janeway" after all these years.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mojave, be kind with your words. Anything printed stays here forever so after the election, we will just have to return to "being" friends on KP with crafts.

Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mojave said:


> The reality is most of you posting the anti-Obama comments are not doing any research to verify the ridiculous claims. You are zombie-like parroting the baseless hyperbole of talk show hosts who get paid to create controversy. They do not get paid to fact check.
> 
> If Obama were to eat beans and fart enough pure gold coins to pay off the national debt, you would still come up with reasons to criticize the man.


I sent a message about cleaning up your act with words as they are here forever.

Research, we do plenty of it while Obama supporters are typing hateful words.

Zombies will be around on Halloween! Yea!

Talk show hosts, I do not watch/listen to any of those people.

Fact check, reminds me of Ingried who was banned from KP.

Then finally the "beans" paragraph! Really was this necessary?

Did not "know" that gold could be passed with gas, but will check underware next time. Thanks for information.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> As far as one of Obama's pet "green energy" companies:
> 
> According to the WSJ, "Solyndra's investors could be rewarded for their failure - a tax benefit the administration handed out in a bid to evade political accountability."
> 
> ...


Once again, very old news from several threads YYYAWWWNNN


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I sent a message about cleaning up your act with words as they are here forever.


And who are you to tell me how to speak and what to say...


Janeway said:


> Research, we do plenty of it while Obama supporters are typing hateful words.


Well if you did your research properly then I would think you would have discovered the many Romney/Ryan lies, hateful remarks, and flip flops...


Janeway said:


> Zombies will be around on Halloween! Yea!


Send them back where they came from Zombies are not allowed here this is the home of the free thinking people...


Janeway said:


> Talk show hosts, I do not watch/listen to any of those people.


Wow Look we agree on something...Miracles do happen...I don't like them either...



Janeway said:


> Fact check, reminds me of Ingried who was banned from KP.


Apparently the truth does not intrest you...That's right bullies don't do truth or fairness they just make up lies to accomplish what they want to happen...



Janeway said:


> Then finally the "beans" paragraph! Really was this necessary?


Oh Heck yes... 


Janeway said:


> Did not "know" that gold could be passed with gas, but will check underware next time. Thanks for information.


You really should stop drinking the Kool Aide your intelegence is starting to show...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a message about cleaning up your act with words as they are here forever.
> ...


Wrong! This message was not for you. Just had to jump right in didn't you?

I don't drink Kool Aid but glad you think I'm intelligent! Thanks for the compliment. Nice "talking with you--have a good day sweetie dear.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Haven't been on this site for several days but it has not changed. The Obama supporters are still ranting and raving about anything said in favor of Romney/Ryan.
> 
> Some of the remarks from others that I have known has "shocked" me with the hateful words used towards R/R supporters, but at the same time, you really fly off the handle if any such hateful words are used about Obama.
> 
> ...


--------------------
so with your list -you are carrying it on? sounds like it. Why have a list unless you were going to carry it on. I have been pretty neutral, although got caught up a few times. I am a democrat, and reading all the past posts it seems to me as if it was 6 of one and half a dozen of another as far as nasty posts- so maybe we shouldn't point fingers and let all the nastiness go????

some of us have become friends aside from politics - you should try it -- it makes me feel as if there is hope for the future in America - and we will continue to be friends. I am also a Canadian, and have been amazed at how hateful both sides can get -- it works both ways.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wrong! This message was not for you. Just had to jump right in didn't you?
> 
> I don't drink Kool Aid but glad you think I'm intelligent! Thanks for the compliment. Nice "talking with you--have a good day sweetie dear.


You did place this message on an open forum so if you did not want more than one answer to it you should have sent a private message...Whether you think I am wrong, right or indifferent does not matter I have a right to scribe an answer to any message on the open forum just like you or anyone else does...Deal with it...
Intellegence yes you have enough to keep *repeating* the same lies that have been spoon fed to you...I know that I am Sweet and Dear I don't need you to tell me so...Have a good evening


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

to frankie
so sorry, but I can't stand it any longer -
it is Intelligence, not Intellegence or intelegence


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, Bydie!



Bydie said:


> 18 FACTS THAT DISPUTE OBAMA'S LIES ABOUT THE ECONOMY
> 
> Barack Obama in bold and brazen fashion is claiming the US economy has improved since his inauguration. I hate to foil his fantasy, but the president needs to stop day dreaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > As far as one of Obama's pet "green energy" companies:
> ...


So, just because it's "very old news" it is no longer relevant? You may be sleepy or bored, but some of know we can't afford to sleep on watch.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

tryalot said:


> to frankie
> so sorry, but I can't stand it any longer -
> it is Intelligence, not Intellegence or intelegence


yeah spelling is not my strong suite but give me numbers and I can run circles around most people....sorry you felt the need to correct it but thanx....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as the spelling correction is concerned. Is it really necessary?
I am not trying to flame here. Just think there is enough 
unkindness on this forum recently. Lets all be nice.

One more week ladies-- hang in there . And lets try for the last week to be kind -and remember this is your country you are talking about. Also big storm - people are in danger for their lives so petty corrections and spats might be forgotten while we think of those in danger? Just a thought. I just hope they all get through it with no life lost and no major damage but it doesn't sound as if that is going to happen.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I too have become disillusioned.

By Matt Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San
Francisco Examiner)

Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack
Obama as an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, the result of a
baffling breed of mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the
Middle Ages. How, they will wonder, did a man so devoid of
professional accomplishment beguile so many into thinking he could
manage the world's largest economy, direct the world's most powerful
military, execute the world's most consequential job? Imagine a future
historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life: ushered into and
through the Ivy League despite unremarkable grades and test scores
along the way; a cushy non-job as a "community organizer"; a brief
career as a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement (and in
fact nearly devoid of his attention, so often did he vote "present");
and finally an unaccomplished single term in the United States Senate,
the entirety of which was devoted to his presidential ambitions.

He left no academic legacy in academia, authored no signature
legislation as a legislator. And then there is the matter of his
troubling associations: the white-hating, America-loathing preacher
who for decades served as Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life,
actual terrorist who served as Obama's colleague and political
sponsor. It is easy to imagine a future historian looking at it all
and asking: how on Earth was such a man elected president?

Not content to wait for history, the incomparable Norman Podhoretz
addressed the question recently in the Wall Street Journal: To be
sure, no white candidate who had close associations with an outspoken
hater of America like Jeremiah Wright and an unrepentant terrorist
like Bill Ayers, would have lasted a single day. But because Mr. Obama
was black, and therefore entitled in the eyes of liberal Dom to have
hung out with protesters against various American injustices, even if
they were a bit extreme, he was given a pass. Let that sink in: Obama
was given a pass - held to a lower standard - because of the color of
his skin.

Podhoretz continues: And in any case, what did such ancient history
matter when he was also so articulate and elegant and (as he himself
had said) "non-threatening," all of which gave him a fighting chance
to become the first black president and thereby to lay the curse of
racism to rest?

Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the
Obama phenomenon - affirmative action. Not in the legal sense, of
course. But certainly in the motivating sentiment behind all
affirmative action laws and regulations, which are designed primarily
to make white people, and especially white liberals, feel good about
themselves.

Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat
themselves on the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools
for which they are not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the
inevitable poor performance and high drop-out rates which follow.
Liberals don't care if these minority students fail; liberals aren't
around to witness the emotional devastation and deflated self-esteem
resulting from the racist policy that is affirmative action. Yes,
racist. Holding someone to a separate standard merely because of the
color of his skin - that's affirmative action in a nutshell, and if
that isn't racism, then nothing is.

And that is what America did to Obama. True, Obama himself was never
troubled by his lack of achievements, but why would he be? As many
have noted, Obama was told he was good enough for Columbia despite
undistinguished grades at Occidental; he was told he was good enough
for the US Senate despite a mediocre record in Illinois ; he was told
he was good enough to be president despite no record at all in the
Senate. All his life, every step of the way, Obama was told he was
good enough for the next step, in spite of ample evidence to the
contrary.

What could this breed if not the sort of empty narcissism on display
every time Obama speaks? In 2008, many who agreed that he lacked
executive qualifications nonetheless raved about Obama's oratory
skills, intellect, and cool character. Those people - conservatives
included - ought now to be deeply embarrassed.

The man thinks and speaks in the hoariest of clichés, and that's when
he has his Teleprompters in front of him; when the prompter is absent
he can barely think or speak at all. Not one original idea has ever
issued from his mouth - it's all warmed-over Marxism of the kind that
has failed over and over again for 100 years.

And what about his character? Obama is constantly blaming anything and
everything else for his troubles. Bush did it; it was bad luck; I
inherited this mess. It is embarrassing to see a president so willing
to advertise his own powerlessness, so comfortable with his own
incompetence. But really, what were we to expect? The man has never
been responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act
responsibly?

In short: our president is a small and small-minded man, with neither
the temperament nor the intellect to handle his job. When you
understand that, and only when you understand that, will the current
erosion of liberty and prosperity make sense. It could not have gone
otherwise with such a man in the Oval Office.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I too have become disillusioned.
> 
> By Matt Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San
> Francisco Examiner)
> ...


I think you are right. But History is being changed by people so who knows what will be written. Truth or lies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong! This message was not for you. Just had to jump right in didn't you?
> ...


Frankie, you have been hateful to me for a long time. Yes I'm a Republican and proud to be of this political party, but it is not a reason for you to be sooooo hateful to me.

At least I can look at my face with pride in the morning and I am not spoon fed yet, but who knows what the future will hold for me. I'm suffering with a terminal illness.

Will you "give" me your heart and lungs? That is what I need in order to get better, and now maybe the kidneys have shut down.

I have pulmonary hypertension which without new body parts replacement, is terminal.

I'm at peace with my decision. I will pray for you to find peace in your life.

Have a good day dear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jane I am praying for a good report tomorrow. God is able! (((hugs)))


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very practical thoughts. Thank you for the reminder.



Designer1234 said:


> As far as the spelling correction is concerned. Is it really necessary?
> I am not trying to flame here. Just think there is enough
> unkindness on this forum recently. Lets all be nice.
> 
> One more week ladies-- hang in there . And lets try for the last week to be kind -and remember this is your country you are talking about. Also big storm - people are in danger for their lives so petty corrections and spats might be forgotten while we think of those in danger? Just a thought. I just hope they all get through it with no life lost and no major damage but it doesn't sound as if that is going to happen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Matt Patterson is a syndicated columnist not a professional journalist. He is, of course, entitled to his opinion in our Land of the Free, but his column which was quoted here is just that.....OPINION.

I personally see President Obama's skills and integrity quite differently, as do approximately 50% of our voters.

Vote!

There is no purpose repeating. Please refrain. Thank you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is interesting, as I don't see him as small minded or as most of the things that are said in this write up. I guess it is what 
each person's perspective is. I don't see him as someone who always was told how great he was - I don't see him as useless, over educated . I know that there is absolute hate for him and that nothing I or anyone else can say can change minds. I admire him and feel strongly that no one could have done a better job, with the mess he inherited- not just the previous Government , but the recession, which is happening around the world. I know that one person cannot do miracles -- the world is in a recession, and it amazes me that one person (the President) is expected to change the tide- it can only be done one step at a time and that is how he is doing the job.

I feel he is a decent, intelligent man who has made many many 
moves in the right direction. I feel that Mr Romney is not a 
believable man.I saw the whole thread of the 47
%. I saw him say that he would sign the bill stopping Roe versus wade ( and yet he said on the debate that he didn't say it) He has made so many different promises and then reversed his statements- That is not my imagination. I have seen him make statements that a week or so later he denied making.that I would worry about. I wonder what he would actually do of the different things he has said he will do.-- 


Isn't it amazing that both are seen so differently by the other side. 

Now the storm is coming , and the election is taking second place. I imagine people will attack the President for going to the White house and doing his job -it will become a political weapon, no matter what he does. No one can solve all the problems when 30 million people are expected to lose power, no one can solve the problems that arise from a storm like this, but I am willing to bet that he will be blamed for every thing he tries to do. I ask you all to be fair.-- 

Good friends of mine don't agree with me about him and I can never agree with them. However, we accept our differences and are friends - and always will be . 

I am glad I am a Canadian, so I don't have to live with the aftermath of this election when it is finally decided - as I don't think it will be a 
good America for awhile as there is so much bitterness. jmo.

The lady who is assisting me with the workshops lives in NJ and is 'hunkered down' in her home. The Governor of NJ has recommended that every one leave - 30 million people are expected to lose power -- so Please pray for them all and let the election go until it is over. I know that all of us feel the same way, whether we are Republicans or Democrats or Progressives or whether we are Americans, Canadians, Australians, or from other countries of the world. This is more important than an election. It is the life and future of millions of people. Please, lets stop quoting writings about either of the candidates for the time it takes for this terrible storm to be over and people are safe. Then let us remember what is being faced by the government, The President, the Governors and the 
firefighters, policement, electricians who have to renew the power and all the rest who are affected. Lets not use it as a Political problem --


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Frankie, you have been hateful to me for a long time. Yes I'm a Republican and proud to be of this political party, but it is not a reason for you to be sooooo hateful to me.


I was not being hateful just stating the situation as I see it....and Since I have only responded to you for the last several days I don't think you can say I have been hateful for a long time...


Janeway said:


> At least I can look at my face with pride in the morning and I am not spoon fed yet, but who knows what the future will hold for me. I'm suffering with a terminal illness.


I am proud of who I am and like you I am suffering from terminal illness...


Janeway said:


> Will you "give" me your heart and lungs? That is what I need in order to get better, and now maybe the kidneys have shut down.


If my heart and lungs were in any better shape than yours I would gladly give them up for you...


Janeway said:


> I have pulmonary hypertension which without new body parts replacement, is terminal.


I have terminal cancer and heart disease to top it off...no replacement available...



Janeway said:


> I'm at peace with my decision. I will pray for you to find peace in your life.


I have peace in my life I made my peace with my Lord long ago and I will pray for you too...


Janeway said:


> Have a good day dear.


Hope you have a good day too...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

frankie2963 said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > to frankie
> ...


'tis a weird thing, spelling mistakes jump out to me, it's a good job for me we don't have anything to do with numbers here or you would be after me all the time!
Seems spelling ability and maths ability don't fit well together in the same brain, has to be one or the other, unless of course in those with exceptional brain power :thumbup:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

tryalot said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > tryalot said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What purpose does it serve to quote page after page of messages before you say what you want? Some of you must find pleasure I am unfamiliar with invoving scrolling through endless swamps of quotes. What a load of hooey.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I find it really hard to figure out who is writing what. usually I ignore the repititeous ??? posts ( I know that isn't spelled properly! ) so no need to draw it to my attention. 

Anyway I find it hard to read the posts as I am never sure what order they were written in. oh well.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I find it really hard to figure out who is writing what. usually I ignore the repititeous ??? posts ( I know that isn't spelled properly! ) so no need to draw it to my attention.
> 
> Anyway I find it hard to read the posts as I am never sure what order they were written in. oh well.


So right


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got a facebook message from my friend. she is in the eye of the storm in NJ but says they are 'hanging in- 'so hopefully they will be okay, although there is flooding in New Jersey so I am hoping they are okay.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

President Obama has done a great job with the troubles handed over to him by the former President. The Republican Party should still be on their knees apologizing for the eight years under President Bush.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> LizAnne said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama has done a great job with the troubles handed over to him by the former President. The Republican Party should still be on their knees apologizing for the eight years under President Bush.
> ...


No, a lot of people agree with that. Far more than those who think he did a great job. Notice he has not been in the forefront of this election. The powers that be know it would not be a good idea for him to stump for Romney -- he wasn't even invited to the convention. A high ranking republican said it was best to keep him away. Can't remember his name but he was interviewed at the convention. I heard him.

Don't think Romney wants to be talked about in the same breath as talk about George W.

I just read the post I am talking about. I don't think the Republicans should be on their knees- I don't agree with that. I do think that he was not that great a President - if he had been he would be used in the election.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I am among many who like President Obama. I am not one to start a thread being critical of a candidate for whom I would not vote. I am not looking to change anyone's mind and do not want to start anything. I am defending the one for whom I respect and share views. I respect your right to choose your candidate and I just don't see why it is good to start a topic that will bring on negative feelings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are still undecided for whom to vote in one week, remember that candidate Romney, in his first debate, said he would abolish FEMA and expect the states with private help to handle disasters. 

I would prefer that this trial balloon pop on its own rather than waiting for another Act of God like Hurricane/Tropical Storm/ Frankenstorm Sandy.

OBAMA/BIDEN 2012


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Frankie, I'm sorry for your illnesses as I can sympathize with you. Also, I will keep you in my prayers.

Who knows, we could be best friends despite our political differences. All I know is the fact that WE all will have to live with the outcome of the election in a few days. I'm really tired of the fighting.

Sending all my love to you during the woes of life. Could we please have peace between us?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> President Obama has done a great job with the troubles handed over to him by the former President. The Republican Party should still be on their knees apologizing for the eight years under President Bush.


Why should Bush still be brought up. That was four years ago. Look at the mess we are in now. The country is now broke, and why? Because this President has added to the national deficits more than any other President in history. No one gets it yet. The money we have borrowed from China will have to be paid back, and that amounts to 50,00 dollars per family. The interest alone will not be paid back for at least 4 generations.
Plus we do not know how much more will be borrowed in the next four years. They are flooding banks with dollars that are not worth anything or have any backing. What is so different in that the goverment now can not pass a budget in 4 years. When it is a law to do so. Plus if you are going to blame the repulicans for this. Two years controled by the Democrats, why were they not able to do it then? Could it be that even when they were in control they did not agree with President Obama's budget?
No matter who gets into office, I pray they will start controling funds going out and funds that are not coming in any more. 
We all of us know we can't spend more then we are taking in, why can't our goverment do the same. We will no matter who gets in, will have taxes go up, food, ect will cost us more. Can any of us keep up with all this, and still make ends meet. I for one don't think so. 
This country needs help now, not more spending.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear yarnlady,

I understand and respect your opinions. Surely you understand that a situation this grave cannot be fixed in four years with two unfunded wars going on 2000 miles away.

It is complicated. Perhaps the comparison of a household with credit card debt might help. The household still has to keep a roof overhead, food on the table, and utilities paid, while paying off the debt. No one would want to, but maybe the credit cards might still be necessary if the car breaks down or the roof needs repair. All this while trying to keep up their credit score in case they need it.

This example is not exact, by any means. But it does illustrate some of the complications our President faces. Thank you. 


theyarnlady said:


> LizAnne said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama has done a great job with the troubles handed over to him by the former President. The Republican Party should still be on their knees apologizing for the eight years under President Bush.
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LizAnne said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama has done a great job with the troubles handed over to him by the former President. The Republican Party should still be on their knees apologizing for the eight years under President Bush.
> ...


Yarnlady,

You are so right! Without considering any other issues, this budget/debt is big enough to decide my vote. The impact of all the spending, no matter if you support the 'reason' or not, no matter whose 'fault' it is, will be devastating to ALL of us (and all of our children and grandchildren).

Obama has not been the leader we needed and it's time to give someone else a chance, before it gets any worse!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear yarnlady,
> 
> I understand and respect your opinions. Surely you understand that a situation this grave cannot be fixed in four years with two unfunded wars going on 2000 miles away.
> 
> ...


The difference is if you charged more then you can pay for, then the credit card is gone, and you will ended up in bankruptcy. That is the problem, it will get to the point that no country will loan money to this country we have ready had credit rating for this country go down, what does that mean, we are at a higher risk , and no one will wants to lend money to us.
I know you think we need four more years to fixs this problem, but what troubles me is President Obama has done nothing. He has added more.
I am not saying Romney can do it. But someone has to try soon. If not we will be a country lost, and the great depression will seem not as bad as what we are about to experience. The door is slowly closeing and soon there will not be enough time to get it back. I am not just blaming President Obama, the legislative body of our goverment has not or did not do a thing to stop this. We don't have four more years to spend. We have to stop spending now.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> President Obama has done a great job with the troubles handed over to him by the former President. The Republican Party should still be on their knees apologizing for the eight years under President Bush.


NO WAY Jose!!!!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got a facebook message from my friend. she is in the eye of the storm in NJ but says they are 'hanging in- 'so hopefully they will be okay, although there is flooding in New Jersey so I am hoping they are okay.


Designer, I have been through a few hurricanes in the past. Please remind your friend that the aftermath of the storm can be just as dangerous as the storm itself. One doesn't know what is lurking around all the debris. She and her family should be extra cautious when going out. I hope all is well with her and her family.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Frankie, I'm sorry for your illnesses as I can sympathize with you. Also, I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Who knows, we could be best friends despite our political differences. All I know is the fact that WE all will have to live with the outcome of the election in a few days. I'm really tired of the fighting.
> 
> Sending all my love to you during the woes of life. Could we please have peace between us?


Peace we can have we can just bury the hatchet as they say...hope you are doing good today and I will keep you in my prayers also...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I am trying to understand ... please help me. I am specifically asking those who support our president. Can we agree that our economy is very poor today-more so from 2008 since Pres Bush messed up? If so do you feel any president could make a difference in 4 years? Did our president make some errors or what happened? AND please tell me...as I am befuddled...what is Pres. Obama going to do to fix this in the next 4 years?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We are slowly emerging from the most severe Recession we have experienced since the Great Depression. It was compounded by the housing and mortgage collapse.

The important part is "slowly emerging." Unemployment trending down, housing foreclosures down, housing values up.

This is due to the President's policies.

If we, heaven forbid, went backwards with Romney, we would lose much more than we've gained.



SueLD said:


> I am trying to understand ... please help me. I am specifically asking those who support our president. Can we agree that our economy is very poor today-more so from 2008 since Pres Bush messed up? If so do you feel any president could make a difference in 4 years? Did our president make some errors or what happened?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

We are "slowly emerging" in spite of Obama's policies. The economy pretty much hit bottom by the time Obama took office and long before his policies were in place. The worst declines in GDP and employment occurred before Obama was sworn in. The bottom line is that the recession was winding down before Obama took office. Recessions have a habit of doing that, they run their course and don't need billions of dollars thrown at them for this to happen.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Love you dear Barbara Ann, cute smileys, etc., good work!

Ipad does not have smileys so will just use whatever.

S,S,S, $'$'$' & S,S, S, @ S!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Frankie, yes, I have buried the hatchet with several people on KP sites who I'm hoping we will remain friends after this election.

Then we can all get back to crafts.

Keeping you and all those crafters who are having health difficulties in my prayers. 

Sending hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Frankie, I'm sorry for your illnesses as I can sympathize with you. Also, I will keep you in my prayers.
> ...


I missed it. What is wrong frankie2963? Hope both of you are ok. {hugs}


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> We are slowly emerging from the most severe Recession we have experienced since the Great Depression. It was compounded by the housing and mortgage collapse.
> 
> The important part is "slowly emerging." Unemployment trending down, housing foreclosures down, housing values up.
> 
> ...


Okay...so Obama didn't do anything wrong? Would you say Obama is not experienced enough with handling our country's finances? I feel all that printing of money and spending our money at a time when things were sooo bad, has made things worse and I have a fear that he will continue. That really scares me. I know we should go more 'green' but is this the time when we are so broke...what's that going to do for us as these company's need more time to come up with a no-fail product to heat our homes, cars etc. We have 2 company's here in my state that our president put billions of dollars in and they both failed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumplins, Frankie has a cancer in her body. She did not say where and I did not ask so I am sending prayers to her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> We are slowly emerging from the most severe Recession we have experienced since the Great Depression. It was compounded by the housing and mortgage collapse.
> 
> The important part is "slowly emerging." Unemployment trending down, housing foreclosures down, housing values up.
> 
> ...


Damemary, we wouldn't go backwards with Romney, it is Obo who has taken us crashing downward in a spiral with not much hope of recovery. We have borrowed more money from China but yet, obo gave them AID. How stupid is that?

SnooziS--Damemary, why the name change as you have not answered that as I have asked several times. Is there some benefit? If there is maybe I should try a name change. Are you trying to make cover for ConanK and Ingried who will return with different names so you are trying to confuse us?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Sending hugs, hugs, hugs, and lots of love.

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Has any one heard about the voting machines in NC and OH that are not working? Those machines are making HUGE errors. What is this going to do to these votes? I'm understanding that they won't take a Romney vote but votes Obama. That is not fair...how can we count these fairly. What a mess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Has any one heard about the voting machines in NC and OH that are not working? Those machines are making HUGE errors. What is this going to do to these votes? I'm understanding that they won't take a Romney vote but votes Obama. That is not fair...how can we count these fairly. What a mess.


I heard it. Guess that is how they have to rig it for o to win. But remember they were the ones crying voter fraud! :x


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been trying to understand why vote for Obama. I am not being answered by any Obama voters. I just want to understand without arguing or nasty remarks. I really want to understand what they know and why a person should vote for Obama. What logical reasons they have? Obama Care was a very big issue and most American's did not like so what has changed? The Libya events have gotten such BIG news almost new information every day; does that have any bearing on our presidential vote? And whose idea to have the UN come into our country involving the UN in our voting? And what is it about Romney that it seems they wouldn't even consider this man? I don't understand -- with all that American's have had to deal with for so long I'm just befuddled and want clarity. What is truth for folks today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I've been trying to understand why vote for Obama. I am not being answered by any Obama voters. I just want to understand without arguing or nasty remarks. I really want to understand what they know and why a person should vote for Obama. What logical reasons they have? Obama Care was a very big issue and most American's did not like so what has changed? The Libya events have gotten such BIG news almost new information every day; does that have any bearing on our presidential vote? And whose idea to have the UN come into our country involving the UN in our voting? And what is it about Romney that it seems they wouldn't even consider this man? I don't understand -- with all that American's have had to deal with for so long I'm just befuddled and want clarity. What is truth for folks today?


I haven't a clue! Has me wondering also.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

SueLD said:


> I've been trying to understand why vote for Obama. I am not being answered by any Obama voters. I just want to understand without arguing or nasty remarks. I really want to understand what they know and why a person should vote for Obama. What logical reasons they have? Obama Care was a very big issue and most American's did not like so what has changed? The Libya events have gotten such BIG news almost new information every day; does that have any bearing on our presidential vote? And whose idea to have the UN come into our country involving the UN in our voting? And what is it about Romney that it seems they wouldn't even consider this man? I don't understand -- with all that American's have had to deal with for so long I'm just befuddled and want clarity. What is truth for folks today?


The UN were invited by the Americans to monitor the elections,
you would know better than I, but apparently, during your last election there were complaints from both political parties about fraud, cheating. I guess they couldn't think of any more neutral than the UN.
I only know this because it was on our TV last night


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

tryalot said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to understand why vote for Obama. I am not being answered by any Obama voters. I just want to understand without arguing or nasty remarks. I really want to understand what they know and why a person should vote for Obama. What logical reasons they have? Obama Care was a very big issue and most American's did not like so what has changed? The Libya events have gotten such BIG news almost new information every day; does that have any bearing on our presidential vote? And whose idea to have the UN come into our country involving the UN in our voting? And what is it about Romney that it seems they wouldn't even consider this man? I don't understand -- with all that American's have had to deal with for so long I'm just befuddled and want clarity. What is truth for folks today?
> ...


What "American's" ? I wasn't asked to vote on that? So if the UN finds fraud...what they going to do? The UN is 'neutral'? Hummmm....


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

SueLD said:


> I've been trying to understand why vote for Obama. I am not being answered by any Obama voters. I just want to understand without arguing or nasty remarks. I really want to understand what they know and why a person should vote for Obama. What logical reasons they have? Obama Care was a very big issue and most American's did not like so what has changed? The Libya events have gotten such BIG news almost new information every day; does that have any bearing on our presidential vote? And whose idea to have the UN come into our country involving the UN in our voting? And what is it about Romney that it seems they wouldn't even consider this man? I don't understand -- with all that American's have had to deal with for so long I'm just befuddled and want clarity. What is truth for folks today?


Okay, I just learned today that the news is not reporting on Libya...a couple of them have dug and found the truth but not reporting. Now tell me please...Why are they holding their information to the American people? Gee Wiz, what in the world is the news media trying to do? Don't they have some form of ethical code to the people? This Libya thing is BIG and the people need to know the truth as soon as it's found. Golly, they do it with so many issues that rise up. They pride themselves in their new reports. When they have gone through all their struggles to find the truth and they are NOT reporting it? Oh oh oh. Not fair to us or the 4 Americans that were slain. Do those lives mean so little? Shameful.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

SueLD said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Well if it concerns you so much why don't you make a concerted effort to find out?
The internet is there, I'm sure you are quite capable of searching for your answer yourself, don't get snitty with me because I answered your question. Crikey! No wonder there are so many arguments on these political topics you take everything as a personal insult, which was not intended. I was simply trying to answer your question, not start a debate with you


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No need to search for the truth when you think you know everything.

The UN is a very good thing indeed. You sound like you're repeating things from the 1930's.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I was asking sincerely...I am wanting to hear more to other questions I have. I'm trying to understand your view points. 
I do not want to argue. Yes, I did get an answer...but so little ... I need more. 

About the UN on our voting. Why do you think it is a good thing? I don't understand your remark about my coming out of the 1930's....doesn't matter what you think of me ... I'm only interested in your view points. Is this voting fraud something we can handle. I do not understand why the UN has such an interest in our voting. Do they do this with other countries? This is the norm or something new now? Yes, I question the UN. Seems they talk and share view points but do not see that they really accomplish much as it appears they either do not agree or just ... I don't know, sit on issues?


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

SueLD said:


> I was asking sincerely...I am wanting to hear more to other questions I have. I'm trying to understand your view points.
> I do not want to argue. Yes, I did get an answer...but so little ... I need more.


SueLD
You really must stop relying on others to hand you information, it's all out there you just need to type your question into a search box. 
If that is something you are not familiar with doing, just say so, someone will help


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> No need to search for the truth when you think you know everything.
> 
> The UN is a very good thing indeed. You sound like you're repeating things from the 1930's.


Damemary...if I knew everything I wouldn't bother to ask. I do not wish to argue. I simply do not know the reasons for support of Obama and what you do not like about Romney, without sarcasm...just plain and simple. I am not looking for a debate, just your view points on why you favor Obama and why not Romney? A simple list would maybe be easiest? You are aware of the issues. Like a pro and con list on the 10 main issues that are effecting you or where your most concern is.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I've just read through this page. I will not carry this any farther. I know why I support Romney. I am disappointed but I guess I'm way to late after all that has been said. I thought there were those who would be willing to jump at the chance to share your reasons in support of Obama. If I disagree with you I was not going to get in to any battle here...there has been enough of that. Just wanted to understand your reasons.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if it's on the internet, does that make it true?? Hmmmmm.....

:XD: :mrgreen: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I also have noticed that the "news" stations are not saying anything about Libya as I think all TV/Radio want the Obo people to be re-elected.

Fraud will rear its ugly head as never before because the polls are indicating a very close race and some puts Romney ahead of Obo so the voting places will make sure Obo is re-elected.

So much for our votes counting!

I was talking to a gal who does "nails" for a living and she said she is voting for Obo because he will take care of her as she has no insurance.

This woman is divorced allowed her ex-husband to rear her three children, has a "live-in" boyfriend and goes on "cruises" every three months, but still expects the taxpayers to keep her up because she has P'd her life away by just having fun.

She has not paid in SS but expects to draw the full amount as she is 64 years old--so where will her SS come from as she was only married 8 years (my understanding you must be married 10 years to draw from husband) produced three children that she "gave" away and has lived the "good" life so now we the taxpayers must pay for her?

Talk about not fair! Are you Obo supporters ready to work harder to pay more taxes to keep up people such as this woman?

Give me a break!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SueLD said:


> I've just read through this page. I will not carry this any farther. I know why I support Romney. I am disappointed but I guess I'm way to late after all that has been said. I thought there were those who would be willing to jump at the chance to share your reasons in support of Obama. If I disagree with you I was not going to get in to any battle here...there has been enough of that. Just wanted to understand your reasons.


SueLD, their inability to list reasons to support Obama should be reason enough not to vote for the man.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Dear Liberal Progressives. This 13 year old gets it! What's wrong with you??


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I give her an A+. Bravo. If this girl gets into politics, she'll be terrific!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Dear Liberal Progressives. This 13 year old gets it! What's wrong with you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jane my husband ran into a man that was a manager for a grocery store that my sons did the parking lot. The man said he was voting for o because right now he and his wife get $500. each for food stamps. He and she get their schooling free plus he works. So he said yes he would be voting for o again. Can you believe that? I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I also have noticed that the "news" stations are not saying anything about Libya as I think all TV/Radio want the Obo people to be re-elected.
> 
> Fraud will rear its ugly head as never before because the polls are indicating a very close race and some puts Romney ahead of Obo so the voting places will make sure Obo is re-elected.
> 
> ...


If this woman is doing nails for a living and not reporting her income then you should report her...she should be filing a tax return and paying both taxes and ss at the end of each year as she is considered self employed...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> I give her an A+. Bravo. If this girl gets into politics, she'll be terrific!


I don't know Carol. She's female, black and CONSERVATIVE! Doesn't that make her an Aunt Tom? Just Ask Mia Love! :O)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

So today was the day the sequestration notices were to be sent out to government contractors who will have to lay off workers from their jobs due to budget (WHAT budget?)cuts. It's called the WARN Act. Did it happen? 

Well, it doesn't matter! Obama has promised that if anyone sues the contractors because of lack of compliance, YOU (the taxpayer) will pay the legal fees.

Obozo did not want the lay off notices to go out before the election. It would look BAD for him politically! As if that's the worst of his problems. Can you say BENGHAZI cover-up?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Speaking of Benghazi cover-up. It takes a REPUBLICAN senator to get access to one of the prepetrators of the Benghazi attack and murders.....Obozo couldn't handle that????


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh and all you white gals....Obo's good buddy Rev (and I use that term with skepticism) Joseph Lowery (he gave a prayer at the inauguration) says "ALL white people are going to hell." Gives you a real warm and fuzzy feeling, no???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane my husband ran into a man that was a manager for a grocery store that my sons did the parking lot. The man said he was voting for o because right now he and his wife get $500. each for food stamps. He and she get their schooling free plus he works. So he said yes he would be voting for o again. Can you believe that? I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.


Oh, yes, I'm sure a lot of people would love $1,000 each month in free food stamps is why those people are voting for Obo--they want more freebies!

My question is why would two (2) people need a $1,000 in groceries each month. How much would a family of 6 get? $

SORRY COMPUTER MESSED UP!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Jane my husband ran into a man that was a manager for a grocery store that my sons did the parking lot. The man said he was voting for o because right now he and his wife get $500. each for food stamps. He and she get their schooling free plus he works. So he said yes he would be voting for o again. Can you believe that? I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.
> ...


There were only 2 of them. I can't understand either. He said he would be crazy not to vote for o.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


There are ways to get cash for food stamps without 'wasting' it on food. Have you seen the grape scam?????


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Joeysomma, but this lady is also suffering from breast cancer so I would hate to report her as she let the lump go until it reptured then she went to a doctor. She had a lumpectomy as she would not let them remove the breast

True she has not paid taxes and has lived the good life but she will have to defend her actions when she is judged as the cancer is terminal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie, what is the grape scam? I have not heard of that but then I've been in bed nearly two weeks. Not up on news.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane my husband ran into a man that was a manager for a grocery store that my sons did the parking lot. The man said he was voting for o because right now he and his wife get $500. each for food stamps. He and she get their schooling free plus he works. So he said yes he would be voting for o again. Can you believe that? I wouldn't be able to sleep at night.


Yep, see it all the time. If Romney were president you KNOW this wouldn't be happening! He's big on being responsible...I really like that.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > I give her an A+. Bravo. If this girl gets into politics, she'll be terrific!
> ...


Mia Love...she is so cool. What a treasure coming up into the political scene.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD, good to hear from you--have you been ill?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Oh and all you white gals....Obo's good buddy Rev (and I use that term with skepticism) Joseph Lowery (he gave a prayer at the inauguration) says "ALL white people are going to hell." Gives you a real warm and fuzzy feeling, no???


Bydie, give it up. That is such BS.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, it's not BS.

http://atlantablackstar.com/2012/11/01/rev-joseph-lowery-under-fire-for-joking-that-white-people-going-to-hell/

Sean Hannity has actually defended the reverend, which is more than what any prog would do for a conservative who said a similar thing. Regardless of whether or not he was joking, I think it is in questionable taste, ESPECIALLY given the current political climate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw it on Hannity. The man did say it. But why is it when a conservative tells something it is BS? When a libs says something it is wisdom? The truth is the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I apologize. I stand corrected. After reading several articles on this, I believe it to be true what this 90 year old rev said. Even though he said it was a joke, it was NOT a funny one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I apologize. I stand corrected. After reading several articles on this, I believe it to be true what this 90 year old rev said. Even though he said it was a joke, it was NOT a funny one.


We all make mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize. I stand corrected. After reading several articles on this, I believe it to be true what this 90 year old rev said. Even though he said it was a joke, it was NOT a funny one.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize. I stand corrected. After reading several articles on this, I believe it to be true what this 90 year old rev said. Even though he said it was a joke, it was NOT a funny one.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> SueLD, good to hear from you--have you been ill?


No...just busy and when on computer scanning, not so much involvement. How are you doing? I think about you every day. Hope you are comfortable and no pain.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Amen!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you Joeysomma, but this lady is also suffering from breast cancer so I would hate to report her as she let the lump go until it reptured then she went to a doctor. She had a lumpectomy as she would not let them remove the breast
> 
> True she has not paid taxes and has lived the good life but she will have to defend her actions when she is judged as the cancer is terminal.


So janeway - why are you judging her if that is the case. 
don't you believe the saying ' there but for the Grace of God go I."
My Grandmother who was a very very devout Baptist always said that when people talked about other people in a judgmental way. I believe that. It is fine to criticize but you are inclined to judge without knowing what you are talking about- Ask me how I know. Doing it again. I guess cancer isn't punishment enough for having to ask the Government for help.

once again, I am gone.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234

I feel your remarks to Janeway are showing your being judgmental. Maybe you are misunderstanding the situation.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Designer1234
> 
> I feel your remarks to Janeway are showing your being judgmental. Maybe you are misunderstanding the situation.


You are quite possibly right.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Judgement:

As Christians we are not to judge hypocritically or self-righteously. But we are told to first evaluate a person's character; a false prophet or whether his life shows fruit. We are to evaluate carefully and choose between good and bad people and things immoral.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Obama says, "Voting is the best revenge."
Romney says, "Vote for love of country."

These are actual quotes. I ask you, who sounds more like a president, and who sounds more like a Chicago alderman? Hmmmmm?

Whenever he isn't reading from a teleprompter, BO clearly shows us who he really is.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> Obama says, "Voting is the best revenge."
> Romney says, "Vote for love of country."
> 
> These are actual quotes. I ask you, who sounds more like a president, and who sounds more like a Chicago alderman? Hmmmmm?
> ...


 :thumbup: I know...really shows 'self' doesn't it?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Obama says, "Voting is the best revenge."
> Romney says, "Vote for love of country."
> 
> These are actual quotes. I ask you, who sounds more like a president, and who sounds more like a Chicago alderman? Hmmmmm?
> ...


And during Sandy obama was telling them to vote early because of the storm
Romney was asking people to donate to the Red Cross and to pray for the storm victims.
You can see where obamas heart is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes and I understand Romney was very generous too. bought 5,000 cans of food and the people at his rally were told they had to donate a can of food if they wanted to shake his hand. then they were given the cans of food but had to pose. That was on the CBC. 

Really concerned. certainly couldn't have been trying to gain votes?? likely.So he or the party donated 5,000 for a photo op of how much he cared .


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

After watching what is going on in NY and how destitute some of our people still are....I wouldn't vote for Obama, that's for sure. I would think there may be many who can't vote nor would they want to because they are in such a devastating situation. First thing on their minds is food, water, just HELP!!!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes and I understand Romney was very generous too. bought 5,000 cans of food and the people at his rally were told they had to donate a can of food if they wanted to shake his hand. then they were given the cans of food but had to pose. That was on the CBC.
> 
> Really concerned. certainly couldn't have been trying to gain votes?? likely.So he or the party donated 5,000 for a photo op of how much he cared .


I hope Romney gains votes. I will be so proud to have him as President of the USA.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes and I understand Romney was very generous too. bought 5,000 cans of food and the people at his rally were told they had to donate a can of food if they wanted to shake his hand. then they were given the cans of food but had to pose. That was on the CBC.
> 
> Really concerned. certainly couldn't have been trying to gain votes?? likely.So he or the party donated 5,000 for a photo op of how much he cared .


I realize it turned out to be a 'photo-op' but what remains is that fact that he donated. There is something to be said for that...I'm sure those that got that food are thankful.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Obama says, "Voting is the best revenge."
> Romney says, "Vote for love of country."
> 
> These are actual quotes. I ask you, who sounds more like a president, and who sounds more like a Chicago alderman? Hmmmmm?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This could be the reason Obama would not send help to the Mission in Libya. Were any of the Americans killed before the two Seals disobeyed orders? It makes you wonder. My husband says this is the only thing that makes sense. If it is true, it would be the reason Obama tried to cover it up with the video protest excuse.
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/libyan-attack-was-a-botched-kidnapping-attempt-ordered-by-obama/


Ah Hah! Another twist in the tale of deception, deceit, lies and murder. Oh what a tangled web he weaves!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

mariaps said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > Obama says, "Voting is the best revenge."
> ...


 :thumbup: Yes, it is sad. It is his 'choice' coming from his heart for 'himself' and not others.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bydie said:


> Speaking of Benghazi cover-up. It takes a REPUBLICAN senator to get access to one of the prepetrators of the Benghazi attack and murders.....Obozo couldn't handle that????


Yep!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bydie said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > This could be the reason Obama would not send help to the Mission in Libya. Were any of the Americans killed before the two Seals disobeyed orders? It makes you wonder. My husband says this is the only thing that makes sense. If it is true, it would be the reason Obama tried to cover it up with the video protest excuse.
> ...


Are you both accusing President Obama of Murder ? It sure does sound like it. You have accused him of everything else. I would be careful if I were you. What tangled web are you talking about, Bydie -- you would love to believe that wouldn't you. You make him out to be a Monster -- shame!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma....Good Grief! This would be terrible...will we ever know? Would the Obama people believe this in time if it is true? Although, I myself...would expect something like this from this man. For me Obama has not proven he is an American. Never thought he was.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Designer1234, I think the Obama administration's failure to act was directly responsible for the deaths of those four men. They must believe that as well, or why else would they try so hard to cover it up? Why else the insistance that it was a spontaneous demonstration when all the evidence pointed to a planned terrorist attack? Perhaps there is much you do not know about Benghazi because the main stream media has tried to sweep it under the rug. The O adnministration sat by and did NOTHING and four good men perished as a result. What would you call it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The adminstration knew of the attack 48 hours before it happened.That is not a good witness for a president. Too bad the media hasn't told about all of it. It will come out but maybe too late.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Interesting article, Joeysmomma.....kind of the equivalent to the Obamacare Death Panels. "We'll assess whether or not you're worth saving." Why does this not surprise me? The military in the war zones are appalled by the ridiculous ROEs (Rules of Engagement) that are inflicted on them.

Very telling that Obo does not meet with his military leaders....that he's "uncomfortable around them". That is easily explained.....HE knows HE'S incompetant, knows nothing about being Commander-in-Chief, he despises them and they despise him because they recognize his chicanery.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay the WND report written by Maj Gen Patrick Brady Army Vet

THAT makes sense to me. This was my first thought about the situation. Obama has proven he can not make these kinds of decisions...because he supports The BrotherHood but has a mission here in the most difficult country but strongest country to 'change' ie...weaken and he needs this next election to really set America on their knees. The man is supposed to be soooooooo Intelligent...what intelligent American president would put us in this mess but for a reason of his own?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The adminstration knew of the attack 48 hours before it happened.That is not a good witness for a president. Too bad the media hasn't told about all of it. It will come out but maybe too late.


Impeach1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The adminstration knew of the attack 48 hours before it happened.That is not a good witness for a president. Too bad the media hasn't told about all of it. It will come out but maybe too late.
> ...


Maybe but it didn't hurt Clinton when he was impreached.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > CarolfromTX said:
> ...


What planet do you live on lol? Obama was in the shelters handing out water and comforting people. I saw it on several channels on different days. He was also quoted as saying (referring to Sandy)" The safety and well being of these victims are most important, the election will take care of itself." Gee, even Chris Christie agreed and said the same thing in so many words.
Romney had his photo op with canned goods.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The adminstration knew of the attack 48 hours before it happened.That is not a good witness for a president. Too bad the media hasn't told about all of it. It will come out but maybe too late.
> ...


That is plain silly. The investigation is still ongoing. Did you get the latest coverup material from the Globe or National Enquirer?
Please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Neither the Globe or Enquirer...a much more reputable source...Fox News. I see there are some news papers who are turning their support for Romney now. Soon you will hear the truth as is written here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


NWgal you know I don't read those trashy mags. lol Dick Morris , Clinton's man.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Neither the Globe or Enquirer...a much more reputable source...Fox News. I see there are some news papers who are turning their support for Romney now. Soon you will hear the truth as is written here.


Ah Hah! Feaux News, where you get half the news half the time.
Totlly understood now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Speaking of Clinton, he was speaking here in my little burg tonite.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you think they can impeach Obama (if he is re-elected) for the Bengazi incident. I heard there was gun running to Libyan insurgents from the ambassador. Obama knew about it. So I'm told.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know it's late, but do you think we could make an attempt to watch what we say and how we say it? After Election Day, half of the country will be disappointed and there will still be great challenges to be met.

Also fellow members opinions of us may change. A reputation is a great thing to have and something very difficult to repair.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I know it's late, but do you think we could make an attempt to watch what we say and how we say it? After Election Day, half of the country will be disappointed and there will still be great challenges to be met.
> 
> Also fellow members opinions of us may change. A reputation is a great thing to have and something very difficult to repair.


 :thumbup:

I agree - it will be hard to get back to normal after all the nastiness. Everyone has to try. Maybe get rid of the Political forums for awhile and take a deep breath? just a thought!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I too hope after the election we can put our political differences aside. I'm fine with us all being at each other over politics, but when the election is over, i'm hoping we can put it away for another 4 years. 

In the meantime............ :XD: :XD: :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We have to live with whomever is elected...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think they can impeach Obama (if he is re-elected) for the Bengazi incident. I heard there was gun running to Libyan insurgents from the ambassador. Obama knew about it. So I'm told.


I often wonder who it is you "heard' from. whoever it is is a fountain of misinformation. You have quoted this unkown person over and over the past few months. Where does he get his information, from another unknown person, and on and on.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer, if you think people should not say anything about a person (judging in your mind) then Why are you constantly making your rude remarks about everyone else. It must be cold already in Canada. The election in the USA is none of your business in the first place so why don't you keep your thoughts to the policies in Canada?

Are you really Ingried or LillyKConK who have returned to KP as others from Canada are keeping out of this election. WHY do you think you know so much about OBO?

Lighten up and drink a cup of warm tea. I have a recipe for a great cup of ginger tea if you are interested. It makes a syrup then you put it in a cup then add water to make hot tea or seltzer water if you drink it cold. Good stuff.

Tomorrow the election will be over and win or not I won't be on any political thread and I hope Admin. deletes all of those threads. Enough hatred is enough!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think they can impeach Obama (if he is re-elected) for the Bengazi incident. I heard there was gun running to Libyan insurgents from the ambassador. Obama knew about it. So I'm told.
> ...


Good to know you think you know so much about our policies while you are allowing Canadian policies slip through your fingers as you have your nose in the USA's presidential election.

Give it up as you have a severe winter just around the corner and you must get ready for all the sub-zero weather and snow. Lighten up, lady and go back to crafts as that is what I plan to do so won't spend any more time with "a know it all" from a foreign country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Did you go to hear him?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

If you read carefully, I was asking a question. It was to try to get more info on "what I heard". I was not spreading anything - just trying to figure it out.

You are the one saying that I am spreading stuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lucklucy how was your dinner party ? You will have to tell me about it later. I am off to take gd to the dr.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Have to agree with you. Think there should be term limits and they have to use the same health insurance that the rest of us will suffer with!

KK


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,
I'd love the recipe for the ginger tea!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think they can impeach Obama (if he is re-elected) for the Bengazi incident. I heard there was gun running to Libyan insurgents from the ambassador. Obama knew about it. So I'm told.


Really? You should report that to the CIA!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer, if you think people should not say anything about a person (judging in your mind) then Why are you constantly making your rude remarks about everyone else. It must be cold already in Canada. The election in the USA is none of your business in the first place so why don't you keep your thoughts to the policies in Canada?
> 
> Are you really Ingried or LillyKConK who have returned to KP as others from Canada are keeping out of this election. WHY do you think you know so much about OBO?
> 
> ...


Janeway, your bitter remarks are getting very old.Lighten up and take your meds. Designer has been here for a long time.
Just because a person does not live in the US, does not mean that they are not informed about our elections. Our outcome affects the world. Who do you think you are? I have heard all about your illness many times, but is no excuse to treat people as poorly as you do here. You talk about hate, but lately you are the only one spreading it. Knock it off. Most of us here are friends who happen to have different political views. After the election, life will go on as it should.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> joeysomma....Good Grief! This would be terrible...will we ever know? Would the Obama people believe this in time if it is true? Although, I myself...would expect something like this from this man. For me Obama has not proven he is an American. Never thought he was.


Do you work for Donald Trump?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


And then he ran to catch a plane to resume campaigning. Yet "the election will take care of itself." Talk about speaking out of both sides of your mouth.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer, if you think people should not say anything about a person (judging in your mind) then Why are you constantly making your rude remarks about everyone else. It must be cold already in Canada. The election in the USA is none of your business in the first place so why don't you keep your thoughts to the policies in Canada?
> 
> Are you really Ingried or LillyKConK who have returned to KP as others from Canada are keeping out of this election. WHY do you think you know so much about OBO?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Republican or Democrat, we all answer to one King. No matter who wins president tomorrow Jesus is still King. Amen. I approve this message.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> :


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


 Why should he not have campaigned? Romney really didn't have anything he could do about the hurricane. He didn't visit any of the states that were hit by Sandy. He was in Florida the next day lying to the people about FEMA and how important it is, where in his primary debate he said keeping FEMA would be immoral. POTUS met with the Gov's, got Fema, the Navy, the Nat Guard and whoever else to get the cleanup started. "The election will take care of itself" remark came after a reporter asked him if his being therein NJ instead of Ohio would hurt his campaign. and thatwas his answer. If another storm hit Florida, you would be the first to complain that he was in NJ instead. Get a grip! Get informed, Please.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > mariaps said:
> ...


I'm sure you did see the reporting of Obama doing whatever he did "on different days" but that doesn't mean he was there on different days! He was in and out and back on the campaign trail, lickety-split...(I think he flew to Las Vegas again after his 'photo op')

If Romney had a 'photo op' good for him. Romney's entitled to act like a candidate; Obama's supposed to act like the President.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> She is two years old.


 :XD: I haven't been here in ages and picking up where I left off and found this 'Lukelucy'.....this remark has me in stitches! LOL


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Well, he hasn't acted like a President for the past 4 years ... I don't think he's going to start now :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


And he is acting like the President.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

NWG: Who are you going to "grip" at after the election? You will have to pick an different "tack" or a different road with your hatefulness.

You should try to find LilyKConK and Ingried who were kicked off--don't understand how you stayed on KP to spit your vile words.

Gone to knit items for charity--why don't you try that as down deep I'm sure you are a wonderful person who is just mixed up about OBO.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> I'd love the recipe for the ginger tea!


Ginger Tea

Put in medium sized saucepan;

2 cups peeled,sliced ginger root and 2 cups of water.

Bring to boil over med-high heat and simmer about 5 minutes; cover with a lid and let steep for about 1 hour.

Pour mixture through a fine strainer or cheese cloth. Discard ginger.

Pour strained mixture back into saucepan.

Add 1 1/2 cups of sugar heat over low heat until sugar melts.

Remove from heat and let syrup cool. Pour into a glass jar and cover with lid and refrigerate until ready to use.

For iced tea: Squeeze 1/2 lime, add 1/4 cup of syrup then fill glass with chilled sparkling water. Leave room for ice. May add mint leaves if desired (bruise the mint leaves to bring out the flavor)

For hot tea, in coffee cup, add lime juice as desired, 2-3 tablespoons ginger syrup and water to nearly top of cup. Add mint if desired (bruised) and heat in microwave.

This is sweet enough for me but you may add more sugar.

I have never made it with artificial sweeteners as I have a problem with them.

Enjoy.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Nwg==No he is not


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

We just voted for love of country.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Brooklyn said:


> We just voted for love of country.


Brooklyn I'm off to do the same


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you New Jersey! I love NJ my daughter lives in Chatham. Hope you have heat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

President Obama is showing himself to me a man of integrity and vision. I respect him immensely.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> President Obama is showing himself to me a man of integrity and vision. I respect him immensely.


It's ok. I already voted this morning and cancelled your vote out. :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway,
> ...


Sounds great Jane . I have some ginger growing in my flowers. I am going to try it. Love tea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe. It took time and effort to write it. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> NWG -- "And he is acting like the President."
> 
> You are right he IS acting. He is playing one on TV.


Joey I told my DH that very thing last night. LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Brooklyn said:


> We just voted for love of country.


Amen !


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> President Obama is showing himself to me a man of integrity and vision. I respect him immensely.


You would.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Respect Obama? No way!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> NWG -- "And he is acting like the President."
> 
> You are right he IS acting. He is playing one on TV.


He can talk the talk but he cannot walk the walk!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

All he can do is talk. Nothing more.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> All he can do is talk. Nothing more.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I just voted for President Obama!! Along with hundreds of other folks young and old who know what is at stake! We do not want Romney as president!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because I too am a person of integrity and vision? How nice of you to compliment. Thank you.



mariaps said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is showing himself to me a man of integrity and vision. I respect him immensely.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not even as President of the United States? Strange.



Lukelucy said:


> Respect Obama? No way!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And spouting cliches and smily faces is not expressing your ideas in a meaningful way.



mariaps said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > NWG -- "And he is acting like the President."
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OBAMA/BIDEN 2012 OBAMA/BIDEN 2012



RBeckles said:


> I just voted for President Obama!! Along with hundreds of other folks young and old who know what is at stake! We do not want Romney as president!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

And we do not want Obama! (I fear he will win)


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

I have faith in the American people. we love our country,our freedom,our constitutIon and our bill of rights.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

mariaps said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > NWG -- "And he is acting like the President."
> ...


HA! He can't even talk the talk without his teleprompter!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> And spouting cliches and smily faces is not expressing your ideas in a meaningful way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, I thought it was brilliant of me!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Even with the the teleprompter, he stutters. :shock:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> And spouting cliches and smily faces is not expressing your ideas in a meaningful way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try smiling. It doesn't hurt at all. And cliches, I love them. I have dozens. Want me to send you a few?
:thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course YOU did, my dear.



mariaps said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > And spouting cliches and smily faces is not expressing your ideas in a meaningful way.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:mrgreen: :XD: :wink: :lol:   :mrgreen: :lol: :XD: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann you are brilliant & I bet you voted for Mitt. Do you think you will miss the telerpromter?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

of course I voted for Mitt. I'd vote for Satan before voting for Obama.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Voting for mitt is voting for Satan!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> of course I voted for Mitt. I'd vote for Satan before voting for Obama.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We've had the Anti-Christ for 4 years ... now we have almost nowhere to go but up!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

It's not really undecided, it's being unsatisfied with the choices. :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sandj said:


> It's not really undecided, it's being unsatisfied with the choices. :thumbup:


I do have to agree with you here. This election is truly a matter of voting for the least of the two evils instead of voting for the best man for the job.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Voting for mitt is voting for Satan!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> of course I voted for Mitt. I'd vote for Satan before voting for Obama.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Or Micky Mouse before Obama. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So right!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > And spouting cliches and smily faces is not expressing your ideas in a meaningful way.
> ...


Joey,
That's the most ridiculous thing you have ever posted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > of course I voted for Mitt. I'd vote for Satan before voting for Obama.
> ...


I'll bet you would!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

After tonight or possibly tomorrow this will be over. Can honestly say it will be great not to see half of you as much as I will miss half of you that it will be great not to see.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

President Re-Elect OBAMA!!!!!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

President Re-Elect OBAMA!!!!! 4 MORE YEARS!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Awesome isn't it??? All the BS they pulled with voter supression and all that Karl Rove, Grover Norquist and superpac money, all down the drain.
I am a happy happy person tonight!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is a very sad day for our country. You think our country is in bad shape now. we won't recognize our country in 4 years.


Well, the majority of people in America don't feel that way.
If we don't recognize our country in 4 years, it is because it will improve. I trully believe that Joey.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is a very sad day for our country. You think our country is in bad shape now. we won't recognize our country in 4 years.


Joeysomma you and I dont have innocent blood on our hands tonight. I will still bless the Lord o my soul and all that is with in me. Our God is still on the throne we will make it. "Hugs"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very sad day for our country. You think our country is in bad shape now. we won't recognize our country in 4 years.
> ...


ith God on the throne, great things can happen :-D


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very sad day for our country. You think our country is in bad shape now. we won't recognize our country in 4 years.
> ...


For starters...

What will be Obama's excuse for the unemployment rate in 2016? Nothing he has done so far has made a significant difference, so there is little reason to expect much improvement.

What will be Obama's justification for the unimaginable debt and deficit in 2016? None of you can pretend that squeezing more money from the rich will have a noticeable impact on our nation's financial ledger.

What will be Obama's explanation for the increase in poverty and the higher food stamp rolls over the next four years? Remember, people have to have jobs to make money. Government hand outs won't work.

Who will Obama blame for the potential terrorist attacks against US citizens abroad and perhaps on our own soil? His plans to reduce the size of our military and weapons will weaken our position in the world and encourage challenges.

What will be Obama's explanation for spiraling energy costs? Will you be satisfied by his view that our energy consumption is excessive and that high costs are necessary to motivate us to use less?

How will Obama's policies spare us from spiraling food costs? Energy and fuel costs will boost food prices, except for what you produce yourself! (Oh, I forgot!! He'll give us Food Stamps. That will make everything better.)

How will Obama tell you about the higher taxes YOU will have to pay starting next year? Do you really think only the "1%" are going to be targeted?

The devil is in the details.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Excellent post, GG :thumbup:


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


What are YOU going to do GG? Complain for 4 more years or contribute to continue making America one of the greatest nations to live in!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


I won't even go there. Tonight I drink from the keg of glory!
Sour grapes aren't on the menu. if the 3 stooges in the house and Senate play the games they did for the last 2 years, then I suppose nothing will change. But with Democratic control of the senate,with more seats than before, I believe that things will get better. Don't forget that Romney was going to raise our taxes 20% across the board, but not raise them for the 1%.

It's over, America spoke and the best man won.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

True enough ... it is over ... America has spoken ... and the best liar won ... I hope all of you who voted for Obama are right and that he does manage to do any of the things for this country that he promised to do when he got elected the first time and hasn't gotten done yet.

If he does you all can gloat and say "I told you so!" and I will concede that you were right.

But, if the country continues to slide the direction it has been going for the last 4 years and goes completely bankrupt, then it's on your heads and I will not say "I told you so" because it won't matter anymore ... nothing will.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Hopefully, BOTH!!!!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


The best man did not win, even though "America spoke." I do not know what the final vote count will be but it was not a landslide victory in the popular vote. That means that there are a whole lot of people out here who are not on board with Obama's failed policies. That means there are a whole lot of people who will continue to object to his plans to transform our nation. No, it is not "over" but I will concede we have encountered a real big bump in the road.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I completely agree. We have seen the best days for our country. We are in a decline. We have begun the slippery slide down the slope. I just hope that I won't be around when it gets very bad. It is such a sad, sad, day. I cannot wait until Obama is gone. Four years is a big chunk out of my life to wait.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Such pessimism. The God I know allows me to believe the best is yet to come. I believe and trust in Him.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I completely agree. We have seen the best days for our country. We are in a decline. We have begun the slippery slide down the slope. I just hope that I won't be around when it gets very bad. It is such a sad, sad, day. I cannot wait until Obama is gone. Four years is a big chunk out of my life to wait.


Too bad for you! Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


It amazes me that you really believe that - nothing about helping your country now that it has been decided- you aren't willing to give an inch are you - nothing about cooperation - still the same nastiness and negativity. sad indeed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The best is past. The country will NEVER be the same America again.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The best is past. The country will NEVER be the same America again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Laura Lee said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > The best is past. The country will NEVER be the same America again.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The country will not be made better. It is sliding into something that is not "American". Socialism. Too bad. Really, the worst. Who can be happy to see the slide begin?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

How sad that you equate socialism with the fact that more and more AMERICANS are non-white. Please don't waste time saying that this is not about race, because it has been only about race since November 9, 2008, when your Mitch McConnell declared that his only goal was to make Barack Obama a one-term President. This before any policies, votes, judgments, appointments, or anything else.

How sad that you think that America is only great when old white males are in charge and they do not share power. How sad that an America of all colors is only successful when YOU are in charge. Guess you'll be moving to some all-white country, then. 

Be consoled in the fact that YOUR Mitt Romney received an unprecedented (Tom Brokaw's word) number of white votes - and he still lost. And yet, the Trumps and Limbaughs and Sununu's of this country will say that people voted for Obama only because of race. 

You folks are more divisive than any other person or group that has ever existed in this country. Refer to Jim Crow, please.

Karl Rove must be choking on his money today. He spent untold millions of Koch Brothers and Adelson money trying to deny that their appeal was anything but racial. And yet their straw man still lost.

I am looking back at when Jared Laughner took matters into his own hands. I think that someone of the ilk of Laughner will try to assasinate this President, because that's the end point of this hatred. Unfortunately, I am afraid that person will succeed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Your are dreaming up stuff. What good would it do to kill o then we would have Biden. God forbid!


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your are dreaming up stuff. What good would it do to kill o then we would have Biden. God forbid!


Typical reaction. I am a woman of color. You folks have created more nightmares than I'd ever have the nerve to dream up. Seriously, get your head out of the sand - oh, wait, that's the way you live, isn't it? I live in the real world - the one where students got chased with fire hoses and dogs for trying to go to integrated schools and the one where kids were shot for opposing a war. The one where a man who spoke of peace was murdered by someone who didn't want to hear words of integration and conciliation from a black man. That's where I live.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Such pessimism. The God I know allows me to believe the best is yet to come. I believe and trust in Him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The country will not be made better. It is sliding into something that is not "American". Socialism. Too bad. Really, the worst. Who can be happy to see the slide begin?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Sure he did! The American people have voted. I guess the majority of people didn't want a man who ran his entire campaign on lies. A man who was so inconsistent on the issues. There may still be obstructionists out there, but the Dems have the majority in the Senate after gaining several more seats. Maybe this way he will be able to get his good policies passed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I cannot believe your reply. You are way off base. This election has NOTHING to do with color. It has to do with our basic system falling apart. Your mind has taken you places that do not exist. Wow. Incredible.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


THat is me laughing, Joey See the smiley's moving?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is a very sad day for our country. You think our country is in bad shape now. we won't recognize our country in 4 years.


Joeysomma, He won==because he promises freebies, all those free phones he handed out. Taxpayers are going to foot the bill to pay for them Wait til they get the bills for higher taxes, obamacare, birth control, abortions. All his promises, the cost has got to be paid by someone. This country should not go backward, but there is nothing wrong with good morals and values. We must not forget Libya, Fast and furious, we need answers.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


NWG, congratulations, but be careful what you ask for. I hope your rights aren't stomped on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on. Freebies. SOME people love it and think it's for free. We are in trouble.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

As a matter of fact, I've paid for everything I have ever "gotten" in this country. I am proud that my intelligence and education allow me to work at a very demanding and highly skilled profession, which affords me a good lifestyle. I don't want handouts and freebies are for others. SOME folks don't know history and speak a lot about what they obviously learned from Faux News. Believe me, I want to live in an America where people can be judged and hired on the basis of their skills, not the color of their skin or other bogus qualification. (Here comes the Affirmative Action chant). BTW, when you speak next look it up - Affirmative Action has historically only helped one group - white women. African-Americans have been only hurt by the backlash of folks who complain that a person of color could only have been hired because of their skin - not for any reason, for examplke skills and background.

Take this away - I want nothing from you, nor does anyone I know.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot believe your reply. You are way off base. This election has NOTHING to do with color. It has to do with our basic system falling apart. Your mind has taken you places that do not exist. Wow. Incredible.


If race and ethnic origin play no role in the politics where you live, that is wonderful. Where I live race and ethnic origin played a major role in these elections and I have a broken arm to prove it. I was attacked because I speak Spanish and refused to show a green card to someone who had no legal right to make such a demand. Those people came to my house and my neighborhood with the intention of intimidating Hispanic voters. I look white, I sound white and it has been generations since my ancestors had green cards (if green cards existed in the 1840's).

I live in a multi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood. The people here work hard when jobs are available. Most of my neighbors who are first generation immigrants take jobs that Americans don't want. They don't want food stamps, free medical care or other freebies. They are willing to pay their fair share of taxes and expect equal access to education, voting rights when they qualify and the respect which is the right of every human.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your are dreaming up stuff. What good would it do to kill o then we would have Biden. God forbid!


I can't believe you said that Bumpkins. Why didn't you say -we must use restraint and work together???


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

RBeckles said:


> Such pessimism. The God I know allows me to believe the best is yet to come. I believe and trust in Him.


The best comes when we die...not here on earth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I just have met people who do not want to pay their fair share. Lived with one when I was single. Made me sick. Lived off the state. 

Sorry you had to go through that. No one should.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just have met people who do not want to pay their fair share. Lived with one when I was single. Made me sick. Lived off the state.
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that. No one should.


There are people of every race who want to cheat and play the system for as many freebies as possible. The neighbors on the west side of my home are white, only work when necessary and try to collect every form of welfare available. Multiple IDs, using different addresses, wigs, using wheelchairs, you name it. 
Please do not allow the bad experience you had when you were single to paint your judgement for all people of that particular race, if that is what is happening.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The woman I lived with was white. My feelings had nothing to do with race. I don't feel I am prejudice at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Your are dreaming up stuff. What good would it do to kill o then we would have Biden. God forbid!
> ...


I don't like them! They don't ask me what do you. The dems haven't been working with the repubs. Harry Reid is the worst and Nancy Pelosi pushed in ocare without reading it. I have an opinion too. You need to be fussing at your side they are the ones acting terrible. I see more hate from your side than my side. Go back and read.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I am sorry I called you on that- That was what I was trying to say. Couldn't there be no 'sides' now and at least give the 
Government a chance? I guess I must be looking at things through rose colored glasses. I realize no on likes the other side, but if some effort isn't made, what is going to happen to your Country? There has been hatred and unkindness on both sides, I know that. we all know that, but can't someone try to stop it by saying -"I am not going to do this any more?"

Oh well, I guess not. I see on the programs, both left and right today, Fox, and MSNBC, CNN, ,ABC and one station I don't know , and there are people on all those stations who are saying that that is the only hope for the future. Lots are still saying the same old, same old on each station, but some can see that it is the only way to help sort out the mess., that the only way anything good can happen will be if somehow 'the adults show up to the party' as one Republican said. and no, I don't know who it was but it was a Republican on Fox news.

It is just so sad to me that no one will at least say they are willing to try. I know the dems won and so they are asking for cooperation, but why is that such a terrible thing to do? I would hope that some of us would say , yes, we must try. I don't know for sure but I do think some of the progressives and dems on this site would, as some said that before the results came in.

I know I am hitting my head against a stone wall, and once again, I will try to let it go. I am just really sad about it. I have received pm's from both sides of the political line - agreeing with me. However, it doesn't change anything publicly.I still hope though that 
the people who are elected try to work together. I just had hoped that it could start here and in other personal places where there has been so much bitterness.

I don't know why I hoped that, as I should have known --

Designer


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mariaps said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very sad day for our country. You think our country is in bad shape now. we won't recognize our country in 4 years.
> ...


Such crap mariaps. he won because the American people wanted him in the White House for another 4 years. Sour grapes....


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Sorry you missed it. There is a distinction between "the best" and in this case the more popular. It comes as no surprise that Obama's promise to take other people's money and pass it out to the poor, to look the other way while illegal aliens swarm across our borders, to give more food stamps, etc. has appealed to a large part of the population.

"The Dems have the majority in the Senate after gaining several more seats." FYI---The dems have had control over the Senate the whole time. Remember the first two years Obama and the Dems controlled BOTH Houses!!They are the ones who have failed to even vote on a budget since Obama was first elected. They are the ones "obstructing" by refusing to consider any of the bills passed by the House.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


 :thumbup: No one turns Santa down.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Consider this: The ONLY promises Obama has kept are in the "freebie department". NO JOBS, but you can have an extension of your unemployment benefits, more food stamps, the promise of free health care,a free "Obama phone", etc.!! Of course, the freebies matter to his fans.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Silverstreak said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Your are dreaming up stuff. What good would it do to kill o then we would have Biden. God forbid!
> ...


Go toot your horn someplace else--What about the American Indian? We have suffered ever since the white or black man arrived here.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Consider this: The ONLY promises Obama has kept are in the "freebie department". NO JOBS, but you can have an extension of your unemployment benefits, more food stamps, the promise of free health care,a free "Obama phone", etc.!! Of course, the freebies matter to his fans.


I considered that and came to the conclusion it's BS. Check out the many promises he's kept that have nothing to do with Freebies.

http://www.politifact.com/georgia/article/2012/nov/05/has-president-obama-kept-his-campaign-promises/


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Numeros said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Consider this: The ONLY promises Obama has kept are in the "freebie department". NO JOBS, but you can have an extension of your unemployment benefits, more food stamps, the promise of free health care,a free "Obama phone", etc.!! Of course, the freebies matter to his fans.
> ...


Ahhh ... but what about the one big promise: "If I don't turn the ecomony around in 3 years, I'll be a one-term President" ??? Is your economy better where you live than it was 4 years ago? If so, please tell us all where you live so we can move there, because it is certainly worse here!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hasn't anyone around here heard of being gracious in defeat? Never mind. I've come to know you too well. At least slink away until you stop sounding like Chicken Littles.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Well, I suppose if he was majic he could whip out a magic wand and create a billion jobs, but unfortunately that isn't the case. Presidents don't create jobs! Supply and demand do as well as entreupeneurs. The reason for not agreeing on the budget was in the beginning they did have an agreement, but the repubs broke the deal by attaching "special interests" to it. Obama refused to pass it because they changed on the deal.
Repubs are for big money and corporations. Obama is for working with the middle class and the poor. He will work with the other 1% if their proposal is feasible. 
Important bills like the Fair Pay Act was voted down by repubs and the 2 independents in the Senate.
You have such a cynical attitude about where this prez can take this country. 
Keep your ears open, the fillibuster rule is about to be changed.
Stay away from Fox news for awhile. That is the only network who says that the Dems were obstructing. Anyone else will say otherwise. The obstruction became so much that Obama had to use Executive privelidge to get some bills rolling. 
Congress is aware that they are not liked for their antics. Tey have the lowest rating EVER of any American congress.
he American people got tired of it and voted out 4 tea party members. 
Obama is your president like it or not. if there are things you don't want passed, write your congressman. That's what we pay them for.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Silverstreak said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Yeah, Janeway, blame us. However the American Indians here in Minnesota are quite prosperous. They have several casinos in our state and make millions off of them.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hasn't anyone around here heard of being gracious in defeat? Never mind. I've come to know you too well. At least slink away until you stop sounding like Chicken Littles.


I have no intention of slinking away, nor any reason to do so. The motivation for staying involved and on topic is the same now as it was 24 hours ago, and perhaps more intense: I oppose Obama's plans for transforming America.

That he was re-elected does not wipe the slate clean. He does not get a pass on his past four years. There needs to be some follow up on the scandals, "Fast and Furious" and Benghazi, especially. Accountability is not reset because of the election. At last he has a record the media cannot completely bury!

It may be possible still to mitigate some of the damage he has yet to fully inflict on our country. See? I am hopeful; I have a positive outlook. That's not like Chicken Little at all.

I would prefer to be compared to the Little Red Hen. She worked hard to plant her wheat, tend it, harvest it, grind it into flour, and make her own bread. All along the way she asked if anyone wanted to help...The answer was "No" at every step. When the bread was ready to eat, she asked who would help her eat the bread. Do you remember how it ended?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Hasn't anyone around here heard of being gracious in defeat? Never mind. I've come to know you too well. At least slink away until you stop sounding like Chicken Littles.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Numeros said:


> The subject was promises in the "freebie dept" but if you want to switch to the economy for a moment, fine.
> 
> For me, personally, things are about the same. But what's interesting is what people said in a Fox News exit poll (figured you'd trust them more than other polls). Although 77% said the economy was not-so-good or poor, the rest rated it positively. "Overall, 23 percent rate the condition of the nations economy positively (2 percent excellent and 21 percent good). Thats three times as many as the 7 percent who rated it positively in 2008."
> 
> ...


First of all, you don't know me so do not assume which, if any, media I would trust. I don't trust any of them. When I was City Secretary, I was quoted and misquoted many times and once even quoted when they hadn't even spoken to me. The media are all vermin in my mind. They slant every issue the way it suits them that day.

And, for goodness sakes, never trust an exit poll! And further than that, to compare the exit poll from this election with the one from 2008 they would have had to poll the same people. Otherwise, it's apples to oranges.

I can only speak from personal experience that virtually everything I buy is far higher than it should be with normal inflation and investors might as well hide their money under the mattress.

I have no sour grapes over this election. I didn't like Romney either. It amazes me that with as many intelligent, successful businessmen in this country that neither party could find one to run. We need to run the lot of lawyers out of government (and I truly believe that after having worked for them for the first 20 years of my working years).

We will see what happens now and hope and pray that things go up instead of continuing the downward slide.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see Denim Pearls and Prada Group on Ravelry looks very familiar. Oddly enough their comments are getting alot of pushback from old Ravelry folks. At least they won't be back here. And they have devoted alot of effort to Ingried's Bananas. She's fine and has moved on. Quite a lady.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep an eye out for higher taxes and problems finding a doctor. I'd move to another country if I could.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Keep an eye out for higher taxes and problems finding a doctor. I'd move to another country if I could.


Ya it's just a waiting game now. But...can't help but believe this was always in the plan. I just do not see any other reason.
Look at NY and NJ....why isn't the pres making a real strong effort there....does he really not care?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama cares about power. Being President is the ultimate power. He does not care about anything else.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I see Denim Pearls and Prada Group on Ravelry looks very familiar. Oddly enough their comments are getting alot of pushback from old Ravelry folks. At least they won't be back here. And they have devoted alot of effort to Ingried's Bananas. She's fine and has moved on. Quite a lady.


We know who you are too. God Bless!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Keep an eye out for higher taxes and problems finding a doctor. I'd move to another country if I could.
> ...


Because he already had his picture made there Sue. No reason to come back and help. It won him the election. Why does he need to help them now?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Country Bumpkins! I'm with you (again).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right on Country Bumpkins! I'm with you (again).


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Keep an eye out for higher taxes and problems finding a doctor. I'd move to another country if I could.
> ...


He was there already, Sue. He is working with the Gov's mayors, Nat Guard, and Navy. What else do you expect him to do? he restructured FEMA when he first took office and they are there too. He did not make the storm happen, but he was on top of it when it hit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

On top of it to his advantage. Portraying himself as the leader of the country so as to get votes. Ugh.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> On top of it to his advantage. Portraying himself as the leader of the country so as to get votes. Ugh.


Portraying himself? He IS and WAS at the time the leader of the country and the free world. He didn't need votes from a disaster, he won by a landslide and would have won whether he went to Jersey or not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

True. But, I'm sure he thought it was an advantage to go and present himself. Opportunistic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> I see Denim Pearls and Prada Group on Ravelry looks very familiar. Oddly enough their comments are getting alot of pushback from old Ravelry folks. At least they won't be back here. And they have devoted alot of effort to Ingried's Bananas. She's fine and has moved on. Quite a lady.


In this lady you are wrong, and seems you have been on there to as you know so much??? Wonder why it is so important for you?? So you have some reason to carry on with your hate session??? Also have news for you you must also check out the other Conservative sites. Not all like you, like to hide under different names even on there.
Want to be left alone, but want to continue the hate session go figure that one out ladies??
Not to worry will not or do not want to get upset that President Obama was reelected, we will all have to deal with what happens, and now he will not be able to blame Bush anymore, as the last four years are his doing, as will the next four years.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> True. But, I'm sure he thought it was an advantage to go and present himself. Opportunistic.


I see his presence in New Jersey from a different perspective. The American public has one of the lowest levels of confidence in the Washington bureaucracy observed since polling began. Obama represents that bureaucracy and by talking with the people who first hand experienced Sandy's devastation, he provided those people reassurance their personal stories are not being lost in the vast scope of the damage. That kind of attention can make a huge difference as to whether a person chooses to resolutely deal with the tragedy or sinks into despair. The more people who choose to pull up their socks and get on with the job, the faster recovery can occur.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you must not have heard Stock market tanked yesterday and down today. Europe countries going into recession.

Again I have to repeat this country is broke, and there will be no fixing it, as to what you all may think. To little to late. 

When last budget put out by President Obama even his own party rejected it. Fact check that please and tell me why. 

We as a country are on the down ward slide and I for one do not see a bright future for any of us, if this goverment continues as it is. 
You can not blame it all on the Republicans either. Harry Reid again has said he would not pass the budget from the congress agian. He know has been called up about this from both sides and again is back tracking. Just like when he went before the Senate and said a relayable source said Romney had not paid his taxes last year. Funny how it works when the truth comes out with Harry isn't it. Always caught in his lies.

Yes this is chicken little callling out the sky has fallen, not the sky will fall.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You bias is showing. I'm sure Gov. Christie and all those in New York and New Jersey didn't see it as an act. Your distorted opinions of President Obama just show what you would do in his position.



Lukelucy said:


> On top of it to his advantage. Portraying himself as the leader of the country so as to get votes. Ugh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Obama woneon the message that the economy wasn't his fault. He is still blaming Bush and the votes reflected that.

His agenda is the same: tax increases on the wealthy, he will continue to wage regulatory warfare against the business community, his plan to destroy fossil fuel businesses,having the Federal Reserve undermine the dollar, etc.

Our nation has become a nation that is consuming wealth, instead of creating wealth. This will be a major factor in the upcoming recession. Europe is doing the same thing, piling on new taxes and look at them. At least we are not in the streets rioting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it time for you ladies to keep your opinions to yourself for awhile if you can't get behind the President and try to solve problems instead of inventing them? 

Here's a new political topic for you. Have the Republicans learned from their mistakes or will they nominate another old white man for President in 2016?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Isn't it time for you ladies to keep your opinions to yourself for awhile if you can't get behind the President and try to solve problems instead of inventing them?
> 
> Here's a new political topic for you. Have the Republicans learned from their mistakes or will they nominate another old white man for President in 2016?


And another good subject to think on and post. When will all of the left learn what is really happening in this country? and when will they learn the real truth. 
Oh must check out the Raverly now lady sure you have miss something over there to post nasty remark on. Don't hold back and try to be nice but then nice has never been a word you have ever used has it???


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> Isn't it time for you ladies to keep your opinions to yourself for awhile if you can't get behind the President and try to solve problems instead of inventing them?
> 
> Here's a new political topic for you. Have the Republicans learned from their mistakes or will they nominate another old white man for President in 2016?


I did not vote for obama in 2008 but when he was elected I stood behind him because he was my president. But not this time. The US is a mess and it is his. He did not come together with the other side on many things. He wants it his way without interference. And if you think he has the good of this country as a priority just wait until you get your tax bills. Maybe you are one of those in the freebie line.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> You bias is showing. I'm sure Gov. Christie and all those in New York and New Jersey didn't see it as an act. Your distorted opinions of President Obama just show what you would do in his position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are the people still on Tv crying for water and heat and food? Been 10 days for those poor people in NJ. Bless them! Where is o 's help . Where ???? Their insurance company says they won't cover their things. Right now they just want water, food and heat. I bet they wouldn't vote for him in 2 more weeks after they see they have been lied to. It is a shame. Down right shame.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > You bias is showing. I'm sure Gov. Christie and all those in New York and New Jersey didn't see it as an act. Your distorted opinions of President Obama just show what you would do in his position.
> ...


His magic wand is in the shop. They have not been lied to. This storm did a lot of damage and there is another storm about to hit that will knock out the power that was just restored. Who's insurance companies? Is that the fault of the gov't? If they didn't purchase flood insurance, then they are probably out of luck.
You say you don't want the gov't feeding people, so why should they be there to clean up and repair after 2 huge storms hit? I'll tell you why. Americans take care of each other. The Navy is there, National Guard, Red Cross, FEMA, and state and local workers. Many volunteers came in from other states to
help with the restoration of power. I would be praying for these people instead of blaming the president. He isn't God.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > You bias is showing. I'm sure Gov. Christie and all those in New York and New Jersey didn't see it as an act. Your distorted opinions of President Obama just show what you would do in his position.
> ...


People that don't live in NY should not comment on what is going on here.You can't believe everything you hear.We have the national guard and a ton of volunteers distributing food and water.There are shelters open for people but they do not want to leave their homes. Insurance companies told people that they have to leave their things outside for inspection but the Governor said that is unnecessary and that a picture and inventory is sufficient. Some of the damaged homes on the Jersey Shore were vacation homes and FEMA only covers your primary residence.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm guessing if he hadn't gone to NJ you would have tried to claim he didn't care, that he was off looking for votes when he should have been there. As to comments about how quickly things are happening, New Orleans still has visible effects from Katrina. That kind of devastation doesn't get cleared up overnight. In many cases they have to be able to get to a location before they can begin fixing it, and roads have been washed out.


Lukelucy said:


> True. But, I'm sure he thought it was an advantage to go and present himself. Opportunistic.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> I'm guessing if he hadn't gone to NJ you would have tried to claim he didn't care, that he was off looking for votes when he should have been there. As to comments about how quickly things are happening, New Orleans still has visible effects from Katrina. That kind of devastation doesn't get cleared up overnight. In many cases they have to be able to get to a location before they can begin fixing it, and roads have been washed out.
> 
> 
> Lukelucy said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


NWG
I didn't say I didn't want the government feeding the helpless. I said Jesus didn't say to feed the sheep meaning the government. Go up and read what I said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I did read it. And that's all you got from my comment?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


I guess I agreed with you except the part I just wrote.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"One of THOSE in the freebee line." Your disdain precedes you. Does it make you feel better to try to put others down? It doesn't work with me.



mariaps said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it time for you ladies to keep your opinions to yourself for awhile if you can't get behind the President and try to solve problems instead of inventing them?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You don't know what you're talking about. Perhaps Republican Gov Christie will provide some facts....or is he lying to you too?



Country Bumpkins said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > You bias is showing. I'm sure Gov. Christie and all those in New York and New Jersey didn't see it as an act. Your distorted opinions of President Obama just show what you would do in his position.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


 Made some po'boys tonight. I used the Slap Ya Mama in the shrimp batter. Wow! they were fantastic!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> "One of THOSE in the freebee line." Your disdain precedes you. Does it make you feel better to try to put others down? It doesn't work with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tax bills? And which tax bills are you referring to?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, the only thing I can tell all of you as I have written proof in black and white (no pun intended) about my last hospital ER stay of $2765.45.

Now, read this and weap for me!

Medicare only approved $295.00 of that bill and of course my supp. ins. will only pick-up 20% of that amount.

All of you OBO supporters can spread your BS about him but it is his Medicare reform that is not going to pay much of anyone's bill from now on so don't tell me how good this lousy man is about running our country. He is running our country into the ground.

My DX: Extreme Hypertension, and Chronic Cystitis along with Pulmonary Hypertension.

In other words, I'M DYING!

So guess thanks to your pres. (he isn't mine) the ER close to me will probably just tell me to "die" in the street because we cannot afford treat you.

This last week, I had a CT scan of the Kidney's and a cystoscope. The kidneys are pouring out blood so I'm on antiobiotics for three months that is if I live that long.

So don't write me any more BS about OBO because I won't read any of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, the only thing I can tell all of you as I have written proof in black and white (no pun intended) about my last hospital ER stay of $2765.45.
> 
> Now, read this and weap for me!
> 
> ...


 :-(


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Tax increases are coming!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, the only thing I can tell all of you as I have written proof in black and white (no pun intended) about my last hospital ER stay of $2765.45.
> 
> Now, read this and weap for me!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about Janeway's terrible illnesses and also the ER bill she received. I don't know why Medicare only approved $295, or why her supplemental insurance only paid 20%, but I have serous doubts that Obama's "Medicare reform" is to blame. The Affordable Healthcare Act (Obamacare) which goes fully into effect in 2013-2014, does make certain changes and cuts to Medicare. For the most part however, these cuts affect medical providers and people subscribing to Medicare Advantage plans, not those receiving traditional Medicare.

I have traditional Medicare with secondary insurance, and my out-of-pocket expenses for Dr. visits, lab work, hospitalizations, etc., have not changed over the last couple of years.

People here can jump all over me for saying this, but I truly think Janeway's blaming of Obama for her ER bill is based more on a deep-seated hatred rather than on facts. I have relatives who also hate Obama, and blamed him for their insurance premium going up last year, but praised their insurance company when the premium went back down this year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Troubles are coming in healthcare and taxes.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> Isn't it time for you ladies to keep your opinions to yourself for awhile if you can't get behind the President and try to solve problems instead of inventing them?
> 
> Here's a new political topic for you. Have the Republicans learned from their mistakes or will they nominate another old white man for President in 2016?


Well, lets hope that old white man isn't Joe Biden. He doesn't even know what state he is in. I got behind obummer in 2008, my mistake. My opinion is very worthwhile, just as much as yours.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, the only thing I can tell all of you as I have written proof in black and white (no pun intended) about my last hospital ER stay of $2765.45.
> 
> Now, read this and weap for me!
> 
> ...


Janeway, my prayers are with you during this difficult journey.
Maria


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway, So sorry. 
That is what I have been talking about all this time. We are all going to die earlier because of the creep. It is just terrible. Him being re-elected is the worst thing that can happen to our country and each individual person's health specifically.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, So sorry.
> That is what I have been talking about all this time. We are all going to die earlier because of the creep. It is just terrible. Him being re-elected is the worst thing that can happen to our country and each individual person's health specifically.


No one is going to die earlier because of Obamacare. There are no death panels. But maybe if you stopped letting hatred consume you, you'd live a longer, healthier, happier life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Our local senior center is holding a seminar (free of charge) that will put the HCA into language that the average person can understand. I think this is a good thing.
There are so many misconceptions about the plan and a lot of questions. The members of this center requested this seminar. Maybe you can suggest this for your community.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the only thing I can tell all of you as I have written proof in black and white (no pun intended) about my last hospital ER stay of $2765.45.
> ...


Well, why has this changed as when my BP goes up so high that the only way to get it down (I get so dizzy that it is difficult for me to stand alone) is a trip to the ER for IV medicines. Medicare and United Health Care J-Plan has always "paid" the ER bill with sometimes cutting a service down slightly as they always have until this last ER visit.

This decrease was terrible as I'm afraid that next time I need medical attention, the ER will say just die in the street as we cannot take you. Really I could not blame the ER as they must make money or they cannot stay open. They already are taking care of all those illegals at no charge except those on Welfare of course.

Guess I should check up on Welfare too as have always been treated as an "illegal" even if I was born in this country due to my American Indian heritage.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Our local senior center is holding a seminar (free of charge) that will put the HCA into language that the average person can understand. I think this is a good thing.
> There are so many misconceptions about the plan and a lot of questions. The members of this center requested this seminar. Maybe you can suggest this for your community.


This is very good! I hope other communities do the same. It is so important. What I remember hearing BO say was this: 'There will be those whom have terminal illness that will NOT get ongoing treatments paid for my HCA'. It is an expense that the government will not be able to sustain. That these people will be given drugs for pain to ease them through their deaths. 'That is the humane thing to do'. Now, I do not know if 'children' are included with this. But he did say this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I live a happy life. Unfortunately, health care will not be what it has been in the past. Think about it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway, So sorry.
> ...


Hatred does not consume as you are assuming but can you tell me what is happening with this last ER visit--I'm open to your opinion on why this Medicare reduction in fees. No ER can continue to operate at this reduction for Medicare patients.

I don't go to the ER at a drop of a hat as some might assume as I have not been in the ER for over 2 years since I passed out in our local "y" pool. I was taken to the ER via Ambulance but we still don't know why I went into a unconsiousness in a swimming pool. I always thought the "water" would wake you up. I was admitted into the hospital for 4 1/2 days.

It sure scared the life guards as when I go into the pool, each guard whispers to the next one and they both look at me. By the way, I'm an excellent swimmer and was on the high school swim team.

Medicare and UHC J-plan paid a lot more that time as just small amounts was cut. The bill was over $24,000.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


Now there is the additional problem of the utility workers running out of supplies and having to wait for delivery. There was so much damage to the whole infrastructure that has to be rebuilt before the lines can be put back in working order. This certainly makes the case of putting the lines underground like the cable and phone companies do.

I think there will be a lot of displaced people from this storm as there were after Katrina and Ike. It will take years to rebuild the neighborhoods and the people have to live somewhere.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


As I said before, I don't know why Medicare only paid $295 and your secondary only paid 20%. Have you asked them? What was their response?

The ER isn't going to tell you to just die in the street. You will be treated if you are in need of medical attention. It sounds like you have fallen for right wing scare tactics.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Our local senior center is holding a seminar (free of charge) that will put the HCA into language that the average person can understand. I think this is a good thing.
> ...


Obama never said anything like that. I think you're twisting the 'Pacemaker vs. Pain Pill' hypothetical that came up a few years ago in a televised Q&A session. And you're twisting it like a pretzel.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


It is true that some hospitals will be penalized for readmitting too many patients too soon after discharge. But then you go off the deep end and say only the rich will receive health care. Too much listening to right wing scare-mongers is my guess.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Numeros said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Well, I can only tell you what I heard him say as he stood to the podium with a microphone in front of him. "And you're twisting it like a pretzel"...not nice. 
Maybe we should change the subject? I'd like to hear what some of you gals think of the Benghazi, Libya terror attack. Or then this new news about CIA Petraeus resigning.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> pilotskeemsmom said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I know...this is terrible. I suppose the utility company had to cut back expenses so didn't have enough poles, of course I don't suppose anything like this would happen either...BUT they were "forewarned" that this Monster Storm was coming. Somebody should have known what was going to be needed. Yep, I would think forget the poles and start digging trenches for the lines.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Well, if he was standing in front of a podium, then it's not the Pacemaker vs. Pain Pill hypothetical you were twisting,. And let's NOT change the subject since you still claim he said "There will be those whom (sic) have terminal illness that will NOT get ongoing treatments paid for my (sic) HCA." If Obama said such a thing, it would be all over the internet and YouTube, however a search of your "quote" pulls up nothing. So it seems you are either twisting his words or making the whole thing up.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

This editorial is from one of the most liberal newspapers in the country: http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2011/01/22/the_reality_of_death_panels/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


I think it's pretty bad when the head of the CIA thinks he can get away with having an affair without assuming his secret will become known to the intelligence community at least. It's good he resigned although he puts the Administration in an awkward spot in having to replace a top position unexpectedly. Please note that Gen Petreus was appointed by Pres Bush, although he has also served President Obama.

I think the Right Wing has made Bengazi a tempest in a teapot. It will all come out when the investigation is complete.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


HA that's pretty rich. It's horrible if the head of the CIA has an affair, but when we had a President who received blow jobs in the Oval Office with his little strumpet, all the liberals didn't see anything at all wrong with that!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nice language,Peachy. Most liberals were just as angry as non liberals. Outside of that, he was a great president.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nice language,Peachy. Most liberals were just as angry as non liberals. Outside of that, he was a great president.


It is what it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not just 'horrible' that General Petreus was having an extramarital affair. The assumption in the military is that this makes him vulnerable to blackmail, possibly internationally. His problem is with military law.



peachy51 said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are so right damemary. We know that Clinton did not give out the nuke codes to Monica Lewinsky. He was too busy smoking a cigar. LOL! I do not condone his actions, but to turn a skank into a celebrity was just ridiculous. The "red dress" is in the Clinton library. Got to love the humor!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> This editorial is from one of the most liberal newspapers in the country: http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2011/01/22/the_reality_of_death_panels/


This article is from the nonpartisan, Pulitzer Prize winning PolitiFact: http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2012/jun/27/top-5-falsehoods-about-health-care-law/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Numeros said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > This editorial is from one of the most liberal newspapers in the country: http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2011/01/22/the_reality_of_death_panels/
> ...


Touche', Numeros!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

If people would just ask for help understanding the AHCA,
The paranoia meter would take a huge dip.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it was a blue dress. I bet he's embarassed still. What are these guys thinking of?

As my Mother used to say, 'The answer is always in your question.' (In other words, they aren't thinking.)

Another question, What are these women thinking? I guess we all know the answer to that now.



Northwoods Gal said:


> You are so right damemary. We know that Clinton did not give out the nuke codes to Monica Lewinsky. He was too busy smoking a cigar. LOL! I do not condone his actions, but to turn a skank into a celebrity was just ridiculous. The "red dress" is in the Clinton library. Got to love the humor!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's pretty bad when the head of the CIA thinks he can get away with having an affair without assuming his secret will become known to the intelligence community at least. It's good he resigned although he puts the Administration in an awkward spot in having to replace a top position unexpectedly. Please note that Gen Petreus was appointed by Pres Bush, although he has also served President Obama.
> ...


Joey, I don't want you to fall over backwards when I say this, but you are right. He was appointed by Bush to oversee the war in Iraq. And had special duties in Afghanistan. It was Obama who nominated him for director of the CIA and the Senate voted unanimously to make him director.
It's too bad it had to come to this. He served our country well.
He had a remarkable military career. It's sad to see it go down the drain.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I heard that the FBI found out about the affair during an investigation. My question is how long did they know about the affair? If any time passed, why did they wait until a week before the hearings on the murder of 4 heroes?

But at least he had cared about our country to resign, versus Clinton that chose to be impeached and disbarred and put our country through such pain


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are correct. He came into national attention with the Bush Admin and became known as an expert military commander in Iraq. From what I've read, the whole story is tragic.



joeysomma said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's pretty bad when the head of the CIA thinks he can get away with having an affair without assuming his secret will become known to the intelligence community at least. It's good he resigned although he puts the Administration in an awkward spot in having to replace a top position unexpectedly. Please note that Gen Petreus was appointed by Pres Bush, although he has also served President Obama.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So scary. We are in trouble. The US is going to fall further behind in the world. Our greatness is over. Done. We will be a second rate nation when BO is done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am tired of arguing right is wrong left is wrong. We have a goverment all of them right and left that can't even pass a budget. Who will pay for it all of us. 

I am tired of both sides and their petty arugments of It's either my way or I will vote it done(budget I mean). 

We all of us are paying them with our tax money. We all know if we acted like this on a job we would be fired. 

If they can't get their act together and get it done then get out of the way and let someone who can do the job.

Left or right it doesn't matter if they allow this to keep going on, we will suffer.

Do you really think they care if we argue about all of this too. We should all be writting or calling them all up on the carpet, how dare they think we want this or want them to allow this to continue. 

We all care about our country, and all must agree we do not like what is happening, with a goverement that can't even in four years past a budget. 

Cuts taxes no add ons, no Lobbist having control and telling our goverment what they want, no more wasting our taxes dollars for nothing. They not we are the cause of this mess,right and left. 

I am tired of the whole lot of them. They better get their act together and soon, as we will be the ones to suffer, they sure won't they are getting all thier benifits, and we are paying for it.
Sorry if you do not like what I am saying. But truth is truth. We will be the ones paying for this mess.

Can't we all call it a day and start telling them what they were hired to do and do it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you to theyarnlady!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with you yarnlady. If we last until the next election and this gridlock continues, I suggest we vote against any and all incumbants. One of our problems is that we keep returning incumbants to office.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired of arguing right is wrong left is wrong. We have a goverment all of them right and left that can't even pass a budget. Who will pay for it all of us.
> 
> I am tired of both sides and their petty arugments of It's either my way or I will vote it done(budget I mean).
> 
> ...


I agree with you Yarnie. We need to blame it on all of them. They just play games and let us all go down the drain. It's really all about them! They protect themselves at our expense. We need to be flooding their emails with our gripes instead of each other!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear that BO is giving away cell phones. How crazy is that.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Cell phone service can be government-subsidized for low-income individuals.

The government is not giving away free cell phones, contrary to popular mythology. Subsidized phone service has been available to low-income individuals since 1984, and this program was recently updated to include cell phone minutes. The actual cell phones are shipped to your home free of charge by TracFone Wireless. The free cell phone minutes vary from state to state. For example, residents of the District of Columbia are given 55 minutes while those in Louisiana receive 250 minutes. Eligibility requirements also vary from state to state, with some states requiring that you be enrolled in a public assistance programs such as SSI, Medicaid, food stamps, etc., while others provide the service to households at 150 percent of the poverty level. For example, a three-member household with a combined income of $2,289 a month would qualify.

Read more: How to Get a Government Phone | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6794230_government-phone.html#ixzz2BqOPeWTJ

This has been going on a long time. It is not something that the President initiated. I certainly think that people with potential medical issues or seniors with limited incomes would benefit from being able to get in couch with doctors, emergency services, etc. This information is from e-How,com, which is a completely non-political site.



Lukelucy said:


> I hear that BO is giving away cell phones. How crazy is that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> Cell phone service can be government-subsidized for low-income individuals.
> 
> The government is not giving away free cell phones, contrary to popular mythology. Subsidized phone service has been available to low-income individuals since 1984, and this program was recently updated to include cell phone minutes. The actual cell phones are shipped to your home free of charge by TracFone Wireless. The free cell phone minutes vary from state to state. For example, residents of the District of Columbia are given 55 minutes while those in Louisiana receive 250 minutes. Eligibility requirements also vary from state to state, with some states requiring that you be enrolled in a public assistance programs such as SSI, Medicaid, food stamps, etc., while others provide the service to households at 150 percent of the poverty level. For example, a three-member household with a combined income of $2,289 a month would qualify.
> 
> ...


I hate to inform you but the folks in my town brag about all of the phones they have. One person said they have had about 20 free phones. They use up all the minutes then get a new one. I believe them too because they know all the scams on the government. Facts are truer that fiction.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't help it if people are dishonest. Perhaps the rules need to get tightened up, but, as I said, this isn't something President Obama thought up. In fact, the original program went into effect in 1984 when Ronald Reagan was in office.


Country Bumpkins said:


> pardoquilts said:
> 
> 
> > Cell phone service can be government-subsidized for low-income individuals.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> Can't help it if people are dishonest. Perhaps the rules need to get tightened up, but, as I said, this isn't something President Obama thought up. In fact, the original program went into effect in 1984 when Ronald Reagan was in office.
> 
> 
> Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I agree with you. It was just for 911 calls at first .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think it's pretty bad when the head of the CIA thinks he can get away with having an affair without assuming his secret will become known to the intelligence community at least. It's good he resigned although he puts the Administration in an awkward spot in having to replace a top position unexpectedly. Please note that Gen Petreus was appointed by Pres Bush, although he has also served President Obama.
> 
> I think the Right Wing has made Bengazi a tempest in a teapot. It will all come out when the investigation is complete.


Gen. Petraeus worked his way up in the military. What appointment by Bush are you referring to? Obama is the one that appointed him Director of the CIA.

Petraeus didn't have to resign over an affair. Doing so right after the election and so close to the committee investigation certainly makes one wonder.

As far as the Right Wing making the Libya attack a tempest in a teapot, they were reporting the facts. They didn't believe what the WH was dishing about the video and spontaneous demonstrations. They were doing what reporters are supposed to do: go after the story and bring the facts out. A lot of people didn't believe what the WH was saying including those in Libya intelligence who even reported it was an attack.

The MSM will use this "affair" and turn it around so that a good man will lose all credibility. Check out some of the newspapers headlines. They would not touch the attack before the election, but they sure will do what they can to discredit Petraeus and protect the President. Don't be surprised when documents begin being "leaked" showing Petraeus as the source of the "stand down" orders.

Remember also that Admiral Ham was relieved of duty because he was going to defy orders to stand down and send a rescue team to the consulate.

Also remember Obama ordered no help. Without the bravery of the 2 SEALS and their decision to defy orders, 30 more people would have been killed.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

As to the phone issue: I have no problem whatsoever for my tax dollars to help provide "necessities" for people in need. But let's face it ... a phone is *NOT* a "necessity!" I certainly survived quite well without one for more than 40 years and all those before us survived without them too. They are an expensive luxury.

The quote below is as true today as it was 50 years ago when he said it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am totally disgusted with BO. They call it the Obamaphone. No wonder he got the votes. If you give away freebies, you get the votes. Let the people WORK for their phone service. We are now Socialistic. I am just disgusted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am totally disgusted with BO. They call it the Obamaphone. No wonder he got the votes. If you give away freebies, you get the votes. Let the people WORK for their phone service. We are now Socialistic. I am just disgusted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Peachy51. Right on target. People just don't get it. I'd love to leave this country if I could.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am totally disgusted with BO. They call it the Obamaphone. No wonder he got the votes. If you give away freebies, you get the votes. Let the people WORK for their phone service. We are now Socialistic. I am just disgusted.


As was explained before in this thread, the Lifeline telephone program originated in 1984 during the Reagan administration. The program was expanded in 2008 during Bush's administration to include cell phone minutes. Just because some ignorant people call it the Obamaphone does not make it so. But you're so driven by hatred that you will believe anything negative about Obama, true or not.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lukelucy, you mention if you could move you would. i would be interested where would you go?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

MOMTO2 said:


> Lukelucy, you mention if you could move you would. i would be interested where would you go?


I don't know about Lukelucy, but I have looked seriously about moving to Aruba. I love it there. My first preference would be Turks & Caicos, but the hurricane possibilities there rule that out. (I grew up on the Gulf Coast and had to deal with them enough in my life.) Aruba is far enough south that they aren't in direct line of most of the storms that enter the Caribbean. I would probably have already moved down there if it weren't for my grandchildren.

And, of course, Grand Cayman is wonderful too ... NO TAXES at all!!! But there again, the hurricanes


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


Do you have evidence to back up your claim that Obama has expanded the program? I've found nothing so far that supports it. In fact, a tweet from Obama's "Truth Team" said 'FACT: Discounted phone services are provided through telecom companies, the President has nothing to do with it.'

There's also this article from factcheck.org: http://www.factcheck.org/2009/10/the-obama-phone/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


When are you people going to get it? Snopes and fact check are Soro's backed. The truth is not in them. Soro's wants us to go down like England.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Who are 'you people' The people that voted President Obama in I guess. It amazes me that only the right know the truth, and they believe the truth is only told by the right -- I didn't realize that England was down. The whole of Europe is in a recession, is that Obama's fault too? You are all so eager to believe anything that is said negatively about your President - truth or not.

Such bitterness and hatred.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, you see a conspiracy in everything!


Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


I suppose you believe PolitiFact is "Soro's" backed too? http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2012/oct/31/adam-putnam/putnam-obama-campaign-gives-free-cell-phones-suppo/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not blinded. Truth is the truth. Shirley anyone that believes factcheck and snopes that is who. Alot of people have faith in them. Right or left. Why are you attacking me again? I am for the truth first Dem or Repub. Just because I know the facts I shouldn't be attacked again. Maybe I know something you don't know. Why attack me again? I'm hurt.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not blinded. Truth is the truth. Shirley anyone that believes factcheck and snopes that is who. Alot of people have faith in them. Right or left. Why are you attacking me again? I am for the truth first Dem or Repub. Just because I know the facts I shouldn't be attacked again. Maybe I know something you don't know. Why attack me again? I'm hurt.


Shirley U. Jest.

So where do you get YOUR "truth" from? Fox News? Breitbart? Hannity? Beck? The Heritage Foundation? Where did you get your "truth" about Obamaphones?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > I am not blinded. Truth is the truth. Shirley anyone that believes factcheck and snopes that is who. Alot of people have faith in them. Right or left. Why are you attacking me again? I am for the truth first Dem or Repub. Just because I know the facts I shouldn't be attacked again. Maybe I know something you don't know. Why attack me again? I'm hurt.
> ...


I got the truth from the person that had 20 phones. Don't you think they would be the one that knew they had the 20 phones? I didn't say obamaphone you did. I said free phones. Where do you your lies. Chris Matthews. Msnbc, Snopes etc, etc, etc?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

No idea.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


So a person who engages in fraudulent activity is a bastion of truth to you? Did they say Obama was the source of their 20 phones?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is giving everything away. Why not phones?


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama is giving everything away. Why not phones?


Can you provide us with a list of "everything" that Obama is giving away? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Health care on the taxpayers dollars for one. He's giving away the Constitution by doing what he damn pleases with it. He's giving away honesty (i.e. the botch up regarding the death of the ambassador). He's giving people's money away to support people who don't want to work. I am sure there is more. Give me time. It's late. He's giving away CELLPHONES!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Health care on the taxpayers dollars for one. He's giving away the Constitution by doing what he damn pleases with it. He's giving away honesty (i.e. the botch up regarding the death of the ambassador). He's giving people's money away to support people who don't want to work. I am sure there is more. Give me time. It's late. He's giving away CELLPHONES!


Do you knit? I heard it relieves stress. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I knit to try to forget BO. However, I may not be able to afford yarn after he gets done.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Health care on the taxpayers dollars for one. He's giving away the Constitution by doing what he damn pleases with it. He's giving away honesty (i.e. the botch up regarding the death of the ambassador). He's giving people's money away to support people who don't want to work. I am sure there is more. Give me time. It's late. He's giving away CELLPHONES!


The majority of Americans wanted health care reform, and Obama promised to provide it. Its one of the reasons people voted for him in 2008. That we now have Obamacare should come as no surprise to anyone. By the way, have you ever heard of Medicare and Medicaid?

The constitution is not a freebie that can be given away. What exactly do you think Obama is doing with the constitution? Examples please.

Honesty is also not a freebie that can be given away. Benghazi is still under investigation and time will tell if Obama was being dishonest. Speaking of dishonesty, have a look at some whoppers that Mitt told. http://www.politifact.com/personalities/mitt-romney/statements/byruling/pants-fire/

When you talk about giving money to people who dont want to work do you mean unemployment or welfare? Both programs were around long before the Obama administration. And if youre talking about unemployment extensions, G.W. Bush signed several of those too.

And no matter how loudly you shout it, Obama is not giving away cell phones. Again, the Lifeline telephone program started during the Reagan administration and was expanded to include cell phones before Obama even became President. But close your eyes, stick your fingers in your ears and sing lalalalalalala if it makes you feel better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess they are saying, 'why let the facts stand in the way of a good story?'



Numeros said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Why let the truth get in the way of a good story?" I know good decent moderate Republicans who are disgusted by the current GOP tactics. Good!



Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an example of an Urban Legend.....a story that gets passed around attributing a well-known but unidentified source.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

silly girl



Lukelucy said:


> Health care on the taxpayers dollars for one. He's giving away the Constitution by doing what he damn pleases with it. He's giving away honesty (i.e. the botch up regarding the death of the ambassador). He's giving people's money away to support people who don't want to work. I am sure there is more. Give me time. It's late. He's giving away CELLPHONES!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope you have 4 years worth of yarn in your stash. Never fear, President Obama will be giving away yarn too, according to your Outer Limits theories.



Lukelucy said:


> I knit to try to forget BO. However, I may not be able to afford yarn after he gets done.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Straight from the horse's mouth:
Since 1985, the Lifeline program has provided a discount on phone service for qualifying low-income consumers to ensure that all Americans have the opportunities and security that phone service brings, including being able to connect to jobs, family and emergency services. In 2005, Lifeline discounts were made available to qualifying low-income consumers on pre-paid wireless service plans in addition to traditional landline service.

http://www.fcc.gov/lifeline


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Numeros said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth:
> Since 1985, the Lifeline program has provided a discount on phone service for qualifying low-income consumers to ensure that all Americans have the opportunities and security that phone service brings, including being able to connect to jobs, family and emergency services. In 2005, Lifeline discounts were made available to qualifying low-income consumers on pre-paid wireless service plans in addition to traditional landline service.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/lifeline


Yes, and that is great. But like all government programs they become abused, which we end of paying for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth:
> Since 1985, the Lifeline program has provided a discount on phone service for qualifying low-income consumers to ensure that all Americans have the opportunities and security that phone service brings, including being able to connect to jobs, family and emergency services. In 2005, Lifeline discounts were made available to qualifying low-income consumers on pre-paid wireless service plans in addition to traditional landline service.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/lifeline


This is 2012


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Straight from the horse's mouth:
> ...


Here are some recent Lifeline reforms.

Changes to eliminate waste, fraud, and abuse, saving up to $2 billion over 3 years:

Creation of a National Lifeline Accountability Database to prevent multiple carriers from receiving support for the same subscriber. The database will build on FCC efforts in 2011 that eliminated nearly 270,000 duplicate subscriptions in 12 states following review of over 3.6 million subscriber records, saving $33 million.

Creation of eligibility databases from governmental data sources, enabling fully automated verification of consumers initial and ongoing Lifeline eligibility. This would reduce the potential for fraud while cutting red tape for consumers and providers. A database based on the three most common federal benefit programs through which consumers qualify for Lifeline will be created no later than the end of 2013.

Establishing a one-per-household rule applicable to all providers in the program, defining household as an economic unit so that separate low-income families living at the same address can get connected.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think everyone knows that. What's your point?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have tried to do that before. My beliefs of what is right and Christian is entirely different than yours or others on this forum. I believe in giving people a chance, I believe in 
"doing unto others as ye would be done by". I don't care about 
factcheck and snopes as I am not trying to prove anything .

Nothing I have said for the past 6 months has made even a dent 
in the hatred, I am finished with it. I am sorry if I hurt you but my idea of what is right, is different than your idea of what is right and I feel badly -- I hope that down the road we can communicate again,
I left the other forum - I am leaving this one. Sorry once again if I have hurt you but it goes both ways. We have to live by what we believe and we have to defend what we believe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't believe the majority of people wanted healthcare reform. The people who want handouts did. His is ignoring our consititution and making decisions without regarding it. He is dishonest in what he tells the people. He says what he "needs" to say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Denial........means you refuse to see it although everyone else does.



Lukelucy said:


> I don't believe the majority of people wanted healthcare reform. The people who want handouts did. His is ignoring our consititution and making decisions without regarding it. He is dishonest in what he tells the people. He says what he "needs" to say.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What's this???


The majority of the American people want nothing to do with Obamacare.

And yet the White House, the Congress, the Senate, and now the Supreme Court have all lined up against the American people  to either force Obamacare down our throats or stand by and let it happen.

Who speaks for the majority of the American people who want Obamacare fully repealed?

Only you can speak for yourself. Only you can stop Obamacare now. 

Tea Party Patriots is not a political party, and we dont speak for other people or tell them what to do. Thats how we became the biggest grassroots organization in the country: by empowering Americans to speak their minds and by helping them amplify their voices.

Now, more than ever, We the People must amplify our voices.

The voices of the American people have been ignored throughout the entire Obamacare debate  from the day it was first introduced, to the day the House Speaker said wed have to pass it to know what was in it, to the Cornhusker Kickback and other secret backroom deals, to the horrendous Supreme Court decision that left the Constitution in tatters and left the American people with the biggest tax hike in world history to pay for a big government mess that we dont want. 

The vast majority of Americans want nothing to do with the unprecedented government power-grab known as Obamacare -- and the worlds biggest tax hike on struggling American families that comes with it. And since we no longer can count on the White House, the Congress, the Senate, or even the Supreme Court to stand up for the majority of the American people, its up to us to stand up for ourselves.

That is exactly what the Tea Party Patriots was built for. Even if you dont consider yourself a Tea Partier, if you want Obamacare gone, sorry; were the last national organization left standing that is still 100% on your side. 

You could put your trust in the Republicans  yet again. But what have they done to stop Obamacare so far?What have they done to make your voice heard? They had the winds of public opinion filling their sails, the majority of the American people rooting for an end to Obamacare, and what did they do with it? They squandered it with empty promises wrapped in fundraising letters. Were actually worse off today than when the Republicans finally woke up and got involved in a debate that they couldnt lose  but somehow failed to win. 

The last principled people left standing to fully repeal Obamacare are We, the American People. Dont place your trust in the White House, Congress, the Senate, or the Supreme Court. Put your trust in yourself, and amplify your voice in the nations largest grassroots movement: the Tea Party Patriots.

Were not just your best hope. Right now, were your only hope.

Only you can stop Obamacare now. Only by joining together can we make it happen.














..









.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not a Tea Party advocate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What's this?


Taxmageddon
Obamacare
Libya Attack
U.S. Military
Defense Budget Cuts

Leadership for America

Archives
Video
Mobile

The American People Want Obamacare Repealed


Alyene Senger and Grant Hodges

August 9, 2012 at 4:00 pm

(17)









After the Supreme Court ruling that upheld most of his health care law, President Obama claimed that the decision was a victory for people all over the country. However, public opinion polls that show that a majority of Americans dont want Obamacare.

RealClearPolitics has compiled polling data since the bill was passed in March 2010, and the numbers are telling. The average of all polling from March 10, 2012, to August 5, 2012, shows support for repeal of Obamacare at 49.8 percent, with 42.2 percent opposed.

The publics attitude toward Obamacare has remained consistent over time. A CNN/Opinion Research poll conducted in the days leading up to the bills signing showed that a majority of the people, 59 percent, opposed the legislation.

Over a year later, Americans opinion didnt change. A Rasmussen poll taken less than three weeks before the 2010 midterm elections showed a near-record 61 percent supporting a full repeal of Obamacare. The American people reiterated their disdain for the law in the voting booth, purging Congress of many of the Members who voted in favor of Obamacare.

As the law faced several constitutional challenges before the Supreme Court, polling continued to show strong opposition. Respondents of a CBS News/New York Times poll taken as the Supreme Court began oral arguments in March 2012 found that 47 percent disapproved of the law.

Even after the Court upheld most of the provisions, polls showed that Americans still believed it was wrong for the country. In the days immediately following the ruling, both a Rasmussen poll and CNN/Opinion Research poll found that 52 percent of Americans supported repeal of the law.

The American people didnt want Obamacare two years ago, and they certainly dont want it now. One Gallup poll found a majority of Americans say the law will make things worse rather than better for taxpayers, businesses, doctors, and those who currently have health insurance.

Its time for Congress and the President to start listening, repeal Obamacare, and replace it with common-sense reforms. Read The Heritage Foundations plan here.

Posted in Featured, Health


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Latest news today:


Obamacare is not here to stay. Despite the 2012 election, the assumption that the health care law will stay on course is another example of the lefts wishful thinking.

Of course, efforts for a complete repeal will likely face the same fate as efforts in the last Congress did. But there are ample reasons, as well as opportunities, to change the course of this law.

Public opinion has not changed. Exit polls show that more Americans still want the law repealed in full or in part. Former House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (DCA) was absolutely right when she famously remarked in 2010 that we have to pass the bill so that you can find out what is in it. With continuing revelations of increasing costs, higher taxes, and a flood of directives from Washington bureaucrats, the polls have since shown that the American people still do not like the law.

There is still so much more to knowand not like. Americans know that this law was enacted in haste and that critical details are still to be decided and enforced. What is a qualified health plan? What will be in the essential benefit package? How will the employer and individual mandate be implemented? The list goes on.

The law is already becoming a managerial nightmare, as Administration officials have missed deadline after deadline, failing to provide crucial informationdoubtlessly to avoid further political fallout from exposing their controversial plans, such as the contraception mandate undermining religious freedom, or because overhauling one-sixth of the economy is riddled with innumerable unintended consequences that are nearly impossible to avoid.

As these regulatory details emerge, they will generate even more public controversy and create even more practical obstacles for implementation. Naturally, these instances will provide ample opportunities for legislative remedial action.

Bipartisan opposition to the law will continue. While the House vote earlier this year pressured five Democrats to support full repeal, more significant were the various piecemeal repeal bills that gained bipartisan support. Most notable, repeal of the Independent Payment Advisory Board (IPAB), the unelected group of experts in charge of cutting future Medicare payments, passed the House and had more than 234 cosponsorsRepublicans and Democrats. These efforts will likely gain more attention in the future, as will efforts to weaken other elements of the law. House majority leader Eric Cantor (RVA) has already vowed a vote on the IPAB repeal again.

The states can and will have their say. Two of the largest elements of the health care lawthe massive Medicaid expansion and the costly subsidies scheme funneled through government exchangesare heavily dependent on state compliance. But the June Supreme Court decision reaffirmed that states are not at the mercy of the federal government.

Many state officials realize that there is little upside to joining forces with Washington in implementing this disastrous endeavor, thus further eroding the long-term viability of Obamacare.

Looming deficits bring health care back to the forefront. Entitlements are the major drivers in the countrys mounting fiscal crisis, and health care entitlements top that list. The most obvious place to start is with Obamacare. Since its core benefits are not yet in place, it is the easiest of all the federal entitlements to change. Moreover, reforming Medicare and Medicaid will be a true sign of whether Congress and the Administration are serious about fixing our fiscal future.

Major lawsuits are moving ahead. The recent Supreme Court decision was not the only lawsuit against Obamacare. There are a number of lawsuits making their way through the federal courts. The anti-conscience mandate requiring virtually all employers to finance abortion-inducing drugs, sterilization and contraception undercuts religious freedom. Today, there are already 40 suits representing more than 100 plaintiffs against it. An Oklahoma lawsuit raises a new legal question on the employer and individual penalties. More suits will certainly follow as more of the law is exposed.

Finally, there is an excellent opportunity to beat back Obamacare by advancing a more desirable alternative. Patient-centered, market-based reforms are the best antidote to Obamacares top-down, government-run scheme. The Heritage Foundations Saving the American Dream plan offers such a path.

If the election had turned out differently, it would have been easier to repeal Obamacare. But that does not mean that Obamacare is here to stay. To the contrary, the dismantling of Obamacare has just begun. The only difference is that this dismantling will now be a more protracted and messy process.

Posted in Health Care

Print This Post


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't believe the majority of people wanted healthcare reform. The people who want handouts did. His is ignoring our consititution and making decisions without regarding it. He is dishonest in what he tells the people. He says what he "needs" to say.


Just because you don't believe it, doesn't mean it wasn't true. Try researching the polls from before health care reform was passed to see what the majority wanted.

How is he ignoring the constitution? What decisions has he made without regard for it?

And as far as dishonesty, Politifact shows Obama's pants were on fire 2% of the time as compared to Romney's 9%.
http://www.politifact.com/personalities/barack-obama/statements/byruling/pants-fire/
http://www.politifact.com/personalities/mitt-romney/statements/byruling/pants-fire/


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> What's this???
> 
> The majority of the American people want nothing to do with Obamacare.
> 
> ...


According to the Fox News exit poll, only 25% of voters want Obamacare fully repealed. 25% is far from a majority.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo Numerous! A voice of reason.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't believe the majority of people wanted healthcare reform. The people who want handouts did. His is ignoring our consititution and making decisions without regarding it. He is dishonest in what he tells the people. He says what he "needs" to say.


You got that right Lukelucy; a huge percentage of the American people did NOT want government health care. Why force this on us who do not want it. Lost that freedom. Don't tell me I am not forced because I am...and there were better ways to deal with this issue for us to have our own choice on this issue. I'm not happy with this program. Wasn't in the beginning and haven't been able to see yet that this is good.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Denial........means you refuse to see it although everyone else does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the 'wrong' pronoun there 'damemary' -- "everyone else". Lukelucy does not stand alone on this issue...she is correct a (huge) MAJORITY of the American people do not like this health care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party . The nation is One Nation Under God. Do think God is going to go along with his people (Christians) having to pay for aborting babies and still bless this nation. I am not worried about me I am worried about you. See I am covered by the Blood of the Lamb and I depend on God not man to tend to my needs. When you want the rocks to fall out of the sky and crush you I will not be here. When you take the mark of the Beast I will not be here. When you are laying you head on the chopping block I will not be here. Chrip for you savior all you want. WE That voted against your party are the winners, don't get confused. We have the victory. I know this is way over your heads but some will know what I am talkig about. If God be for me who can be against me. I am the winner. Go ahead toot your horn and enjoy yourself now. You all brought it on yourself.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Country Bumpkins. I feel the same...although I do pray our 'sisters' get this in their heads for Him. Their is right and wrong and we are told "NO GRAY" areas. You either stand for Him or you don't. I can not make judgement on your hearts only your character.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Thank you Country Bumpkins. I feel the same...although I do pray our 'sisters' get this in their heads for Him. Their is right and wrong and we are told "NO GRAY" areas. You either stand for Him or you don't. I can not make judgement on your hearts only your character.


Oh yes I do too. That is why I am warning them. But it is up to them.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, I can only say the God I believe in and was taught about was less Judgmental than you profess him to be!!!!

This is just getting totally ridiculous. 

Who are you to Judge anyone???? You profess to be good Christians? 

To me a good Christian is someone who accepts everyone and does not Judge. None of us are perfect and when you treat someone with the utmost respect you normally get it back.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

and Sue there is no need to Judge my character, it is good!

I was taught well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The truth is the truth. I am not the judge. Just reading Revelations to you. No one but 8 believed Noah. I don't care if you think I am a good Christian or not. I have to answer to God just like you.I agree with you on you reap what you sow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We are all forced. I wish he was gone. It cannot happen too soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We are all forced. I wish he was gone. It cannot happen too soon.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

SueLD said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Denial........means you refuse to see it although everyone else does.
> ...


The issue was the percentage of Americans who supported health care reform before Obama was elected in 2008...and that WAS a majority. But let's look at where voters stand today on the issue of the ACA (Obamacare).

Fox News Exit Poll (for you right-wingers):
"What should happen to the 2010 health care law?"
26% Expand it
18% Leave it as it is
24% Repeal some of it
25% Repeal all of it

http://wallstreetpit.com/97758-attitudes-toward-aca-in-the-2012-exit-polls/

I could find no national polls showing a majority against Obamacare, let alone a huge majority. (Remember, a majority means over 50%) From what poll(s) are you getting your numbers? Or perhaps you're just making stuff up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

More people want to repeal or repeal some of it. Add it up. Many people will change their minds in a little while when their taxes go up.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> More people want to repeal or repeal some of it. Add it up. Many people will change their minds in a little while when their taxes go up.


SueD said a huge majority were against Obamacare. 49% is not a huge majority. 49% is not a slight majority. 49% is not a majority at all. 49% is a plurality.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is giving everything away. Why not phones?
> ...


Oh, dear me is this you Ingried? It sure sounds as if you are back on this site even though you were thrown off. The date of joining fits that time frame.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is the truth. I am not the judge. Just reading Revelations to you. No one but 8 believed Noah. I don't care if you think I am a good Christian or not. I have to answer to God just like you.I agree with you on you reap what you sow.
> ...


Yeah, right. Like Country Bumpkins wasn't judging when she said "All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party..." I don't remember that coming from the Bible.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hope you have 4 years worth of yarn in your stash. Never fear, President Obama will be giving away yarn too, according to your Outer Limits theories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, this is Janeway who stays in outter space most of the time and have not seen anyone from the "Right" hanging out there but have seen a few from the "left" side with their remarks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have tried to do that before. My beliefs of what is right and Christian is entirely different than yours or others on this forum. I believe in giving people a chance, I believe in
> "doing unto others as ye would be done by". I don't care about
> factcheck and snopes as I am not trying to prove anything .
> 
> ...


Well, Designer, you sound as if you are perfect, but you did not want to be friends with me. Judge Not you say? You said you were picky about your friends but you think it is OK for you to "cut" others to the bone, but others may not "cut" you.

It is OK that you are leaving both sites as I for one can say good. Maybe there will be a little more peace in this site without you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe many people do not understand or refuse to understand this act. It provides health care coverage for all at less cost per person.



SueLD said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Denial........means you refuse to see it although everyone else does.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The rapture can't come too soon.



MOMTO2 said:


> Wow, I can only say the God I believe in and was taught about was less Judgmental than you profess him to be!!!!
> 
> This is just getting totally ridiculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's Sunday for crying out loud. Go to church and stop preaching here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's Sunday for crying out loud. Go to church and stop preaching here.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to do that before. My beliefs of what is right and Christian is entirely different than yours or others on this forum. I believe in giving people a chance, I believe in
> ...


Janeway, designer keeps saying she is leaving, but it never happens. She is a very opinionated person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Pa-leeeeze.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

MOMTO2 said:


> and Sue there is no need to Judge my character, it is good!
> 
> I was taught well.


That is not your call -- it's is mine. I know you make judgments on peoples characters. I'm not judging your belief, I'm just judging your character. I have to...we all do. You wouldn't judge a person who robs folks or kills folks, who abuses children? A sin is a sin - doesn't mean killing is worse than telling untruths. God says 'no gray' areas. There is right and there is wrong. He has kept it simple for us and Him. Not saying you are evil...but you can not tell anyone how they should feel about something. We can only control ourselves. You want to be loving and understanding then you show it. It's a choice God gives us and He will JUDGE us all in time. - I believe you have been taught well as you do show you know what is right and what is wrong. We are responsible of ourselves in how we speak and what we do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huh? Could you please repeat that?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> It's Sunday for crying out loud. Go to church and stop preaching here.


I hope you are not feeling offended...that is not what is going on here. We all have freedom of speech still today. I think it is good whenever to speak of our beliefs. It brings unity with understanding usually, and that is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You better talk fast. With Obama, I wouldn't be surprised if our freedom of speech is not going to around very long.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Huh? Could you please repeat that?


We have to be able to make some judgement. Did we not teach our kids to stay away from bullies or those that hurt other kids? Did we not guide them how to make these judgements for the better for our kids? Gangs of kids fighting...Cults etc., kids with drugs in their lives. Did we not try to teach our kids how to be responsible for themselves and belief in God? These are judgement calls. Are we not forewarned to what is to become ... to see that we need to be able to judge what is going on around us to not be sucked up in what sounds good when our heart tells us NOT good. Praying to God to guide us as we question something or someone, because we don't want to judge, we want to believe it is a good thing or a good person. Yes, we have to be able to judge. Proverbs and I Corn. - find in Concordance of your Bible.---Judge, Judgments.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, let it go, just for a minute! If Romney had won, I probably wouldn't have liked any number of things he tried to do (and we do have a system of checks and balances - no president can just do anything they want). I might have thought a President Romney had any number of blind spots - BUT I would have assumed at least good will on his part. Nobody runs for this office without sacrificing a lot. Meanness and outrage isn't helpful. I feel like Rodney King - can't we all just get along? We have much at stake right now. We must find ways to work together.


Lukelucy said:


> You better talk fast. With Obama, I wouldn't be surprised if our freedom of speech is not going to around very long.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is not working "together". He works alone.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

SueLD said:


> A sin is a sin - doesn't mean killing is worse than telling untruths...


Speaking of telling untruths, you claimed Obama said "There will be those whom (sic) have terminal illness that will NOT get ongoing treatments paid for my (sic) HCA."

You also claimed that a huge majority of people are against Obamacare.

Like Politifact does, I've researched both statements and rate them Pants-on-Fire.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

If he "works alone", as you claim, why was he re-elected? He speaks to and for many people in this country, and everyone should be hoping that the members of Congress figure out a way to work together. They are the folks who pass the laws, not the President.


Lukelucy said:


> Obama is not working "together". He works alone.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually SueLd, you know nothing about my character to Judge!!! 

My beliefs are not yours, you can believe what you will that is obvious, full of doom and gloom.

Just like you, I can express my beliefs like you can. I`ve never said you couldn`t. 

My beliefs in Christianity are certainly different than yours, and I prefer mine that is all. 

My moral values are good as well, thank you very much, and for the record I am no more evil than you, actually probably a little less so.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Any person who doesn't want to get together and work to make this country the better place it can be should leave. Pack your bags. Move a few thousand miles away. Shut up or put up.

I hadn't read this topic for a few days and I return to it to find a bunch of garbage-mouthed idiots trying to take the US down. You make me sick and make me fear this country will never be populated by citizens worthy of the ideals on which this country was founded.

Two or three people who have posted their remarks here sound like they still are possessed of a tiny amount of sanity. I don't want to live in the same country with the rest of you anti-Americans. I'm sure those of you who hate America will find it easy to leave.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

You are absolutly right SS. It is despicable some of the rants that are coming from these closed minded people. There should be a island somewhere we they can all go and wallow in their misery for the next 4 years,if they are so unhappy here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are not leaving. We must have stepped on some toes today. Now you want to get rid of us. Not happening.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

FYI. LukeLady claims she is so distraught over the re election of President Obama, she wants to pack up and leave this country. Thought you might want to join her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> FYI. LukeLady claims she is so distraught over the re election of President Obama, she wants to pack up and leave this country. Thought you might want to join her.


No thanks I am blessed where I am in a Red State.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No thanks I am blessed where I am in a Red State.


That's strange. You said earlier that folks in your town brag about all the free phones they have, including one person who said they have 20 phones. You're happy living amongst lying scammers?

And do you still feel Obama is the source of the free phones even after being presented with multiple articles that say otherwise? Or do you still believe that George Soros is lurking behind every link?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks I am blessed where I am in a Red State.
> ...


I think liars and scammers live in all 50 states. If the government is giving them the phones who are the liars and scammers? Yes I do believe that Soro's is behind Snopes. Any more questions?


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


You're right, liars and scammers live in all 50 states but I wouldn't feel blessed if I lived in a town brimming with them.

If you read the articles that were provided to you, you'd know that the phones are provided by the telecom companies, not the government. The government provides the minutes. And you were given this information from Factcheck.org, PolitiFact, and the FCC. The Lifeline program did not originate with Obama. Do you believe "Soro's" is behind even the FCC?


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, and from the Snopes site:

Because snopes.com is all about rumors, it was only a matter of time before rumors began to circulate about it and its operators, such as the following:

Snopes receives funding from an undisclosed source. The source is undisclosed because Snopes refuses to disclose that source. The Democratic Alliance, a funding channel for uber-Leftist (Marxist) Billionaires (George Soros etc.), direct funds to an "Internet Propaganda Arm" pushing these views. The Democratic Alliance has been reported to instruct Fundees to not disclose their funding source.

The snopes.com web site is (and always has been) a completely independent, self-sufficient entity wholly owned by its operators, Barbara and David Mikkelson, and funded through advertising revenues. Neither the site nor its operators has ever received monies from (or been engaged in any business or editorial relationship with), any sponsor, investor, partner, political party, religious group, business organization, government agency, or any other outside group or organization.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are not leaving. We must have stepped on some toes today. Now you want to get rid of us. Not happening.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

How fortunate we Aussies are to still have America as our friend and ally! I have just re-read an article in Melbourne's Herald Sun newspaper, written by the Executive Editor, Alan Howe. Page 26/27 and dated Monday , November 12th, 2012. heraldsun.com.au

Both our countries have the same values and aspirations, the same concerns and memories. That is why I followed this (and other) topics. 

We are saddended by your recent storms and send our good wishes to all affected. As we were when our nearest neighbour New Zealand suffered tragic earthquakes.

However I am not aware of what financial (or other) support has been sent to you by our Government, but I do know when other countries have been suffering, the good folk of America have been first to assist, in many ways.

I thank you.

Why am I writing this? Because maybe we need to be reminded that we all have feelings, many worship the same God, and we need to join together to make our wonderful countries strong and honourable together...to move away from subjects we cannot agree on, ever, and respect another person's view, without nastiness. 

One of the regulars writes that she is dying..so sad..but why waste precious time here arguing? Enjoy every minute you have left, amongst loving friends and family would be my plan.

By the way, Eric and I will be holidaying in Florida early next year..with our wonderful friends from Flintstone, Georgia USA. Looking forward to it SO much..just need to find someone special to care for our farmanimals during that time!! Have visited the USA twicw before..wonderful!

So to my American, English and NZ friends especially..keep well and happy. Janet We have enjoyed Prince Charles and Camilla's visit here during Melbourne 'Cup' week.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

He got re-elected by people who want handouts. There a too many of them in this country. And he does NOT work well with people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

A VAST MAJORITY OPPOSE OBAMACARE

Good luck to everyone. You're going to need it!

The last clear chance to disrupt the full implementation of Obamacare slipped by last night. Despite the fact that a majority of Americans oppose it, the Affordable Care Act will be fully implemented with occasional modifications as the Secretary for Health and Human Services sees fit.

WHAT DO EMPLOYERS HAVE TO DO NEXT?

The landscape of employer-provided health care will change over the next few years. Employers should consider their future plans related to their role in employee health care. They may have to make some big decisions about whether to continue providing coverage to their employees. The pay or play or "mandate" penalties provide some incentive for employers to continue coverage, since they will be at risk for significant penalties if they do not. However, employers may decide that paying the penalty is more cost-effective than continuing to pay the ever-increasing costs of health care for employees and their families. Indeed, many studies show that employers are giving this serious consideration.

On the other hand, uncertainty among employees about the quality and cost of individual health coverage continues to make employer-provided health coverage an attractive recruiting and retention tool. Because of these advantages, most employers plan to continue offering coverage for now. The additional uncertainty for employers, with compliance obligations hinging on court decisions and the political process, has made many companies hesitant to make any large-scale changes.

Adams Insurance has the tools to help you make an informed decision. We can compare and contrast potential solutions and design a program that avoids penalties and keeps a benefit program in place for your employees that demand those benefits. Whatever their future decisions may be, employers that will continue to sponsor group health plans for the near future must prepare for upcoming deadlines. Significant health care reform provisions with looming effective dates include:
Summary of Benefits and Coverage. Health plans and issuers must provide an SBC to participants and beneficiaries that includes information about health plan benefits and coverage in plain language. The deadline for providing the SBC to participants and beneficiaries who enroll or re-enroll during an open enrollment period is the first open enrollment period that begins on or after Sept. 23, 2012. The SBC also must be provided to participants and beneficiaries who enroll other than through an open enrollment period (including individuals who are newly eligible for coverage and special enrollees) effective for plan years beginning on or after Sept. 23, 2012.
60-Days Notice of Plan Changes. A health plan or issuer must provide 60 days advance notice of any material modifications to the plan that are not related to renewals of coverage. Notice can be provided in an updated SBC or a separate summary of material modifications. This 60-day notice requirement becomes effective when the SBC requirement goes into effect for a health plan.
$2,500 Limit on Health FSA Contributions. The health care law will limit the amount of salary reduction contributions to health flexible spending accounts to $2,500 per year for plan years beginning on or after Jan. 1, 2013.
W-2 Reporting. Beginning with the 2012 tax year, employers that are required to issue 250 or more W-2 Forms must report the aggregate cost of employer-sponsored group health coverage on employees W-2 Forms. The cost must be reported beginning with the 2012 W-2 Forms, which are issued in January 2013.
Preventive Care for Women. Effective for plan years beginning on or after Aug. 1, 2012, non-grandfathered health plans must cover specific preventive care services for women without cost-sharing requirements. Calendar year plans must comply effective Jan. 1, 2013.
Employee Notice of Exchanges. Effective March 1, 2013, employers must provide a notice to employees regarding the availability of the health care reform insurance exchanges. HHS has indicated that it plans on issuing model exchange notices in the future for employers to use.
Additional Medicare Tax for High-wage Workers. In 2013, health care reform increases the hospital insurance tax rate by 0.9 percentage points on wages over $200,000 for an individual ($250,000 for married couples filing jointly). Employers will have to withhold additional amounts once employees earn over $200,000 in a year.

WHAT GUIDANCE WILL WE SEE?

Regulations on a number of issues remain outstanding. The regulatory agencies responsible for implementation and enforcement of the health care reform lawthe Departments of Labor, Treasury and Health and Human Servicesbegan issuing additional guidance once the Supreme Court upheld the law. Additional guidance is expected now that the election is over.

Issues that will likely be addressed in future guidance include:
Employer Pay or Play Mandate. The agencies are expected to, and have indicated that they will, issue more guidance for employers to help them determine how to comply with the shared responsibility provisions of the law.
Automatic Enrollment. The Department of Labor is required to issue regulations implementing the rule requiring large employers that offer health coverage to automatically enroll new employees in the health plan (and re-enroll current participants).
Nondiscrimination Rules for Fully-insured Plans. Under health care reform, non-grandfathered fully-insured plans will not be able to discriminate in favor of highly-compensated employees with respect to their health benefits. The IRS delayed the effective date of this rule for additional regulations, which have yet to be issued.

State governments may also take further steps to establish the health insurance exchanges required by the health care reform law. The federal government will step in and set up exchanges for states that fail to establish their own exchanges. Many states have delayed implementation and will need to accelerate their efforts if they want to run their own exchanges.

CHALLENGES FOR IMPLEMENTATION

As we get closer to full implementation of the health care reform law, questions linger about whether the framework is in place for all pieces to be operational by their deadlines. Insufficient staffing of the responsible agencies is one potential issue, along with employer and state government hesitation or inability to implement certain parts of the law. Now that the election is past (i.e., the coast is clear) compliance efforts are likely to pick up.

Adams Insurance Service, Inc. will continue to monitor progress of the health care reform law and its implementation and will keep you informed of important developments.

Bookmark this page to stay up to date on the latest news and information on health care reform.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Lukelucy, I note that the extremely long article you posted about Obamacare is from an Insurance company. They have a vested interest in destroying a national health care initiative, don't they?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

And so do we.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Why? Because it might help some people you don't know?


pardoquilts said:


> Lukelucy, I note that the extremely long article you posted about Obamacare is from an Insurance company. They have a vested interest in destroying a national health care initiative, don't they?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

No. Because all health care for everyone will become substandard. Also, why should I help people who don't help themselves (smokers and people with poor eating habits and lifestyle in general - and there are a LOT of them). 

The idea of helping everyone is SOCIALISTIC. Get it????


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Helping everyone is also Christian.


Lukelucy said:


> No. Because all health care for everyone will become substandard. Also, why should I help people who don't help themselves (smokers and people with poor eating habits and lifestyle in general - and there are a LOT of them).
> 
> The idea of helping everyone is SOCIALISTIC. Get it????


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No. Because all health care for everyone will become substandard. Also, why should I help people who don't help themselves (smokers and people with poor eating habits and lifestyle in general - and there are a LOT of them).
> 
> The idea of helping everyone is SOCIALISTIC. Get it????


You're sick! In the head. I'm convinced.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess you are just as nasty as Ingried. Realistic is the word.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I see you are unemployed. Yup, you need handouts, too!


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Who are you referring to?


Lukelucy said:


> I see you are unemployed. Yup, you need handouts, too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Not you, Pardoquilts. Not to worry.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, but I do want to make it clear that I have put my time, talent and treasure for the last five years into a business that promotes helping people. My small Fair Trade business is not based on handouts, but on the notion that by helping people learn business skills and respecting their inate abilities and dignity, you create people who can sustain themselves and their families. I know too many good people who are without work here who would dearly love to be off welfare, but who can't find jobs. My Unitarian-Universalist religion tells me that everyone has inherant worth and dignity, and that we are all part of the larger web of existance. It also tells me that those of us who have even a little more have a responsibility to try to make the world better. Didn't Jesus say that helping "the least of these" is as though you were helping him? I don't think that is Socialistic.


Lukelucy said:


> Not you, Pardoquilts. Not to worry.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> A VAST MAJORITY OPPOSE OBAMACARE


Again, shouting a lie doesn't make it true. Again, a majority means more than 50%. Those who oppose Obamacare are not a majority, let alone a vast one.

Exit Polls:

The New York Times reported that one-quarter of voters surveyed want the Affordable Care Act repealed while one-quarter would repeal some parts but not others. The other half of voters, meanwhile, would leave the law as is or expand it.

Christian Science Monitor found that forty-five percent of voters wanted to repeal some or all of Obamas signature healthcare law, while 47 percent wanted to keep it as is or expand it.

Politico found that forty-nine percent of voters said they think the 2010 law should be either fully or partially repealed, compared with 44 percent who want to see the law remain as-is or see it expanded further.

Just 26 percent, in the CBS exit poll, want the Affordable Care Act (aka Obamacare) to be fully repealed.

CNN exit polls said that 49 percent of voters wanted to see ObamaCare repealed, with 46 percent wanting to keep it.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I see you are unemployed. Yup, you need handouts, too![/quote
> 
> I rather be unemployed, than sick in the head. My unemployment status will change. You however are doomed to a life long sickness. FYI, I am in school getting certified as a Radiology Technican specializing in MRI. I will let you know when I am completely certified so we can arrange to have your brain scan, to see what's going on up there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Shirley, you've consistently been one of the few voices of sanity in the political topics. I totally lost it yesterday and vented fully. The election is still a hot topic and all the divisiveness and hatred that was here before the election seems to still be alive and well. I probably have a very few more things to say, politically, but it really is time to end the "political" discussions. I'm heading back to the Forum to read the various sections and enjoy the pictures.

President Obama won the popular vote by a very small margin. The numbers are close enough that saying the country is equally divided is all too true. However, if we could change from hatred to putting our good where it will do the most we just might find we agree more than it looks like right now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

How does someone become so misguided, as you are, that you can say the idea of helping everyone is "socialistic"? How about remembering that in every major religion helping others is a seminal value?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am all for helping people all you can - individually. I believe that the government should help somewhat. I also think BO is going overboard on his policies that will weaken America. It will make its people too dependent. As I have said in the past, you need to look at circumstances on an individual basis. 

Sorry you don't agree. No need to call people names. That is nasty. Just because you don't agree.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You act foolish everyday. It's an amusement.



Country Bumpkins said:


> We are not leaving. We must have stepped on some toes today. Now you want to get rid of us. Not happening.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks I am blessed where I am in a Red State.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who's the scammer? The telecom companies who set up programs, the government who provide the minutes to help the poor and elderly.....or the people who lie to misuse the program.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I also think BO is going overboard on his policies that will weaken America. It will make its people too dependent.


Which policies are those?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins,
I agree with you. We hit home and they got upset. Perhaps they should look into themselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

JanetKyneton, Thank you so much for your kind international perspective. Hope you enjoy your visit. I long to visit your lovely country one day.



JanetKyneton said:


> How fortunate we Aussies are to still have America as our friend and ally! I have just re-read an article in Melbourne's Herald Sun newspaper, written by the Executive Editor, Alan Howe. Page 26/27 and dated Monday , November 12th, 2012. heraldsun.com.au
> 
> Both our countries have the same values and aspirations, the same concerns and memories. That is why I followed this (and other) topics.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

pardoquilts said:


> Lukelucy, I note that the extremely long article you posted about Obamacare is from an Insurance company. They have a vested interest in destroying a national health care initiative, don't they?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CB, I'm sure you and others like you are going to stay right where you are, and work to destroy this country from within. There are lots of domestic terrorist groups in the US. You're just a member one particular group.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No. Because all health care for everyone will become substandard. Also, why should I help people who don't help themselves (smokers and people with poor eating habits and lifestyle in general - and there are a LOT of them).
> 
> The idea of helping everyone is SOCIALISTIC. Get it????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

pardoquilts said:


> Helping everyone is also Christian.
> 
> 
> Lukelucy said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I find myself extremely puzzled at being the one who quotes the Bible, again, since I am not a Christian, but I believe Jesus also did not turn his back on prostitutes, lepers, all kinds of people who apparently wouldn't help themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Religion does not belong in the goverment. Separation of church and state. The two don't work together....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Religion does not belong in the goverment. Separation of church and state. The two don't work together....


Most of us have heard about separation of church and state. That doesn't mean that church and state can't work separatly to make this country a better place. Oh, and I'll bet people's religious beliefs inform many of their public and political decisions. Pretty weird, huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, I'm sure you and others like you are going to stay right where you are, and work to destroy this country from within. There are lots of domestic terrorist groups in the US. You're just a member one particular group.


Christians that read their Bible and tell you not to abort babies? That terrist group ? You are scared of little old me. The knitting gramma and caregiver for a handicapped husband? That is a jewel!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > CB, I'm sure you and others like you are going to stay right where you are, and work to destroy this country from within. There are lots of domestic terrorist groups in the US. You're just a member one particular group.
> ...


CB, I'm not afraid of you because I have identified what you are. It's a good idea to be able to recognize enemies. Please note, I didn't mention the terrorist group I believe you are in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> I find myself extremely puzzled at being the one who quotes the Bible, again, since I am not a Christian, but I believe Jesus also did not turn his back on prostitutes, lepers, all kinds of people who apparently wouldn't help themselves.


You are so right. He said to do unto others and it would be doing it unto Him. He didn't tell Caesar or Herrod to feed the people . He said to take care of one another. Yes Jesus turns away from no one. Jesus is all about forgiving the sinner. Christians believe in helping people that is what we are all about. It is the government taking from the working and giving it to the lazy is what we don't like. It is not fair that someone works hard day and night and do without for your family. Then have it taken away from us to give to the lazy. I love to help people in need but not takers that suck the life out you and use you. How could anyone like that? Unless they are the leaches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


I don't understand what group you are talking about? I am a Baptist. Is that the group you mean? Plantswap group? Soo funny I am dying laughing. What in the world did I say that terroize you? Mimi the terrorist. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am only the enemy of sin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Shirley, you've consistently been one of the few voices of sanity in the political topics. I totally lost it yesterday and vented fully. The election is still a hot topic and all the divisiveness and hatred that was here before the election seems to still be alive and well. I probably have a very few more things to say, politically, but it really is time to end the "political" discussions. I'm heading back to the Forum to read the various sections and enjoy the pictures.
> 
> President Obama won the popular vote by a very small margin. The numbers are close enough that saying the country is equally divided is all too true. However, if we could change from hatred to putting our good where it will do the most we just might find we agree more than it looks like right now.


In my opinion, 
Obama won the election by manipulation, segregating Americans into blocks according to race, gender, sexual orientation and income brackets. He conquered through division. Hatred for fellow Americans for their wealthy counterparts, taxing the wealthy and demand they give more. 
Obama used jealousy and resentment, the easiest weaknesses to exploit and prey upon, as his winning strategy. It worked.

The greatness of this country is based on those that produce and contribute. His re-election diminished self reliance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, I'm sure you and others like you are going to stay right where you are, and work to destroy this country from within. There are lots of domestic terrorist groups in the US. You're just a member one particular group.


How nice, now your calling Country Bumpkin a terrorist. This is a new low for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins,
Great reply.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > CB, I'm sure you and others like you are going to stay right where you are, and work to destroy this country from within. There are lots of domestic terrorist groups in the US. You're just a member one particular group.
> ...


Isn't it funny soloweygirl? I am still laughing. :shock:


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

In my opinion, Romney changed his opinion to cater to every group he spoke to. The electoral votes for President Obama came out to 322, with the addition of Florida, which is the number many conservative pundits not only predicted but frequently said would be a landslide if Romney won by that margin. So, it is okay if Romney does it, but not if Obama does. How does that work?


soloweygirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, you've consistently been one of the few voices of sanity in the political topics. I totally lost it yesterday and vented fully. The election is still a hot topic and all the divisiveness and hatred that was here before the election seems to still be alive and well. I probably have a very few more things to say, politically, but it really is time to end the "political" discussions. I'm heading back to the Forum to read the various sections and enjoy the pictures.
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, you've consistently been one of the few voices of sanity in the political topics. I totally lost it yesterday and vented fully. The election is still a hot topic and all the divisiveness and hatred that was here before the election seems to still be alive and well. I probably have a very few more things to say, politically, but it really is time to end the "political" discussions. I'm heading back to the Forum to read the various sections and enjoy the pictures.
> ...


I agree with you, soloweygirl! We'll have to do better next time.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, I'm sure you and others like you are going to stay right where you are, and work to destroy this country from within. There are lots of domestic terrorist groups in the US. You're just a member one particular group.


WOW seattle, I knew you were a hateful person, but to say that she belongs tp a terrorist group goes too far and is trying to destroy the country. :hunf: That's been going on for 4 years.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

damemary said:


> pardoquilts said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy, I note that the extremely long article you posted about Obamacare is from an Insurance company. They have a vested interest in destroying a national health care initiative, don't they?
> ...


Damemary........is that you using all those smiley faces??? Uplifting isn't it???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


I guess that is too scaryyyy for her. Boo! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The pain you feel today is the strength you feel tomorrow. For every challenge encountered there is opportunity for growth. Hope this doesn't terrrize anyone.:O


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with Country Bumpkins all the time. So I must be a terrorist, too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW! Someone says they agree with Country Bumpkins all time. Why am I not surprised? This country has a bumper crop of Bible-pounding women who think they experience God through their husbands rather than directly. I prefer the direct experience.

If any of you are still undecided about who to vote for in the election please wake up and notice that it's 6 days after the election and your indecision isn't worth a quart of warm spit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> WOW! Someone says they agree with Country Bumpkins all time. Why am I not surprised? This country has a bumper crop of Bible-pounding women who think they experience God through their husbands rather than directly. I prefer the direct experience.


What?!? Ahhhahhahhhhhhhha You are tooo funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > SeattleSoul said:
> ...


Oh my gosh who would of thought Terrorist egads, why didn't you tell me. Is your weapon of chose the cross? This place has sunk to a new low. Wow Terrorist.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > soloweygirl said:
> ...


Yarnie it is the Cross and my Sword. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> SeattleSoul said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! Someone says they agree with Country Bumpkins all time. Why am I not surprised? This country has a bumper crop of Bible-pounding women who think they experience God through their husbands rather than directly. I prefer the direct experience.
> ...


No she doesn't joeyomma. But she is funny!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> I find myself extremely puzzled at being the one who quotes the Bible, again, since I am not a Christian, but I believe Jesus also did not turn his back on prostitutes, lepers, all kinds of people who apparently wouldn't help themselves.


Ah aren't you the sweet one???? God Bless your little pea pod heart. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> WOW! Someone says they agree with Country Bumpkins all time. Why am I not surprised? This country has a bumper crop of Bible-pounding women who think they experience God through their husbands rather than directly. I prefer the direct experience.
> 
> If any of you are still undecided about who to vote for in the election please wake up and notice that it's 6 days after the election and your indecision isn't worth a quart of warm spit.


Who is talking about the election. You won :-o accept it. By the way, you have a disgusting way with words.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here - I want everyone to know that I am appalled by Seattle Soul's comments. I believe that the rest of those on the Progressives agree with me at least I would hope so. 

I don't believe that words like that should be bandied about by anyone- I gave my word that I would not post any more on these forums but I can't be quiet and let anyone think I agree in any way with the personal remarks that are being made by her. Country Bumpkins, I know better and I think the others do too. Margaret - I couldn't be silent about this. Shirley



Designer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

That is a disgusting reply. Figures.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Numeros said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > A VAST MAJORITY OPPOSE OBAMACARE
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Now we know what is under the bottom of the barrel...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. I'll try. Lukelucy, it's not that we don't agree. You talk nonsense that are not backed up by anything faintly resembling facts. That's why we keep trying to answer you. I think we all realize what you are is what you are.



Lukelucy said:


> I am all for helping people all you can - individually. I believe that the government should help somewhat. I also think BO is going overboard on his policies that will weaken America. It will make its people too dependent. As I have said in the past, you need to look at circumstances on an individual basis.
> 
> Sorry you don't agree. No need to call people names. That is nasty. Just because you don't agree.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

And you are what you are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's the same Bible story I've heard. Of course the Bible is more often quoted to back an opinion that honor the word of God.



pardoquilts said:


> I find myself extremely puzzled at being the one who quotes the Bible, again, since I am not a Christian, but I believe Jesus also did not turn his back on prostitutes, lepers, all kinds of people who apparently wouldn't help themselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Religion does not belong in the goverment. Separation of church and state. The two don't work together....


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:  :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well 'ladies,' you have no choice for the next four years but to accept the lawful election of President Barack Obama for a second term. Say what you want. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> WOW! Someone says they agree with Country Bumpkins all time. Why am I not surprised? This country has a bumper crop of Bible-pounding women who think they experience God through their husbands rather than directly. I prefer the direct experience.
> 
> If any of you are still undecided about who to vote for in the election please wake up and notice that it's 6 days after the election and your indecision isn't worth a quart of warm spit.


SeattleSoul,

What do you mean by "they experience God through their husbands rather than directly" ???

What is the reason for that last sentence? You have been posting here in the "6 days after the election," so what are you drinking?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here - I want everyone to know that I am appalled by Seattle Soul's comments. I believe that the rest of those on the Progressives agree with me at least I would hope so.
> 
> I don't believe that words like that should be bandied about by anyone- I gave my word that I would not post any more on these forums but I can't be quiet and let anyone think I agree in any way with the personal remarks that are being made by her. Country Bumpkins, I know better and I think the others do too. Margaret - I couldn't be silent about this. Shirley
> 
> Designer.


Thanks, Designer. Your support is appreciated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer here - I want everyone to know that I am appalled by Seattle Soul's comments. I believe that the rest of those on the Progressives agree with me at least I would hope so.
> ...


agree with you to it was nice of her to stand up and say something. Thanks Designer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have already thanked Designer in private. I will say it again out loud. Thanks Designer!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Well 'ladies,' you have no choice for the next four years but to accept the lawful election of President Barack Obama for a second term. Say what you want.
> ...


WND and Rush Limbaugh are hardly credible sources. WND was founded by Joseph Farah, a notorious birther, and published numerous articles promoting conspiracy theories regarding Obama's citizenship status. Rush Limbaugh, who has referred to Obama dozens of times as "Barack the Magic *****" is a wellspring of hate and untruths.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your answer has no meaning. Barack Obama is President for the next four years. Have a nice day.



joeysomma said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > Well 'ladies,' you have no choice for the next four years but to accept the lawful election of President Barack Obama for a second term. Say what you want.
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Numeros said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > damemary said:
> ...


Regarding "Barack the Magic *****"---Rush Limbaugh was referencing an opinion piece written by David Ehrenstein (a Black Man!) which appeared in the LA Times March 19, 2007. It's a short read. I recommend it.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


That was not the only thing Rush was referencing. There was also a song "parody" written and performed by a white guy singing in "black voice" called Barack the Magic *****. In addition to repeating the title over and over himself, Rush delighted in playing the song dozens of times on his show.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


LOL, it just shows where you get your "news" from: fanatical right-wing outlets. That article even used the word "conspiracy" which seems to be a thing some of you ladies enjoy immersing yourselves in. WND founder and birther Joseph Farah said without a doubt the presidential election was stolen through voter fraud and manipulation.

Even Fox News said there was no conspiracy. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/10/24/north-carolina-early-voters-for-romney-said-machine-gave-tally-to-obama/

Most of the voting machine problems apparently stemmed from user error, according to another Fox News article. http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/02/claims-increasing-switched-votes-in-ohio/

But you ladies go right ahead an enjoy your conspiracy theories.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Numeros said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Well, of course Rush played the song parody by Paul Shanklin which was inspired by the same op-ed piece. You do understand what a parody is, don't you?

By the way, isn't saying the song was performed in "black voice" a racist presumption?


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Why did he have to play the parody at all let alone dozens of times?

And racist is when Limbaugh told a black caller Take that bone out of your nose and call me back." Or when he said Meanwhile Al Sharpton goes out da front doh Yes, I spoke a little ***** dialect there. I can do that when I want to."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


You are so right as she sent me a PM telling me that she would not reply to me and that I had hurt her but she did not acknowledge that she hurt me by telling me how to vote even though she does not live in the USA.

So much for my offer to be friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please stop this foolishness. It just makes you all look like hateful sore loosers.



joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would hate to hear such a thing. Shame.



Numeros said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> WOW! Someone says they agree with Country Bumpkins all time. Why am I not surprised? This country has a bumper crop of Bible-pounding women who think they experience God through their husbands rather than directly. I prefer the direct experience.
> 
> If any of you are still undecided about who to vote for in the election please wake up and notice that it's 6 days after the election and your indecision isn't worth a quart of warm spit.


SeattleS, I am shocked that you would say that about CountryB as she is a warm, considerate person who does believe in the Bible. You have indicated that you do not "really" believe most things especially about Jesus and God.

So what is your point? I thought you were a well educated person who studied for the truth instead of slamming people for their beliefs. Have you ever been married? You said you did not have children so where does all of your experience come from as you are so liberal with harshness towards certain people.

You have said a lot of things about what faith you believe in but I don't think anyone critized you for your lack of believing what we believe.

My religion is mixed with my parents teachings and the Holy Bible and of course "life" is the best kicker!

Have you had a bad day? I will pray for your better thinking as you are a better person than to make such hateful remarks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must attend a pizza party where we have a Bible study (I need this) and then pizza and lots of fun with games.

Will try to return tonight after Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Numeros said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


He did not "have to" play the parody but was well within his rights to do so. I think the reason was to draw attention to the LA Times article, thus exposing the listeners to the viewpoint of a BLACK writer. Certainly Limbaugh wanted to encourage a closer look at Obama.

The ideas presented in the original op-ed piece were--- and still are--- relevant. You have a right to disagree, but not to silence the conversation.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> He did not "have to" play the parody but was well within his rights to do so. I think the reason was to draw attention to the LA Times article, thus exposing the listeners to the viewpoint of a BLACK writer. Certainly Limbaugh wanted to encourage a closer look at Obama.
> 
> The ideas presented in the original op-ed piece were--- and still are--- relevant. You have a right to disagree, but not to silence the conversation.


Certainly Limbaugh was within his rights to play Barack the Magic ***** dozens of times  racism itself isnt against the law. If he was trying to draw attention to the LA times article, he could have brought it up directly or quote from it  but he didnt. And Im not trying to silence anything; I was merely pointing out that Limbaugh is a lying, bloviating hatemonger who is not a credible source of information.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Rush Limbaugh (33% Pants-on-Fire lies): http://www.politifact.com/personalities/rush-limbaugh/


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Just recently, he said conservative pollster Rasmussen Reports was the most accurate poll in the 2008 election. That is a lie. Limbaugh read from an outdated, invalid preliminary report from Fordham University that was compiled the day after the 2008 election before all votes had been counted. There has been a final report from Fordham available since 2009 which showed eight pollsters more accurate than Rasmussen, but of course Limbaugh didn't read from that study.

And "my" source did not say "Rush Limbaugh made it clear hed rather see the country fail than President Barack Obama succeed." You're not reading correctly. Try again.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

When do you think obama will fess up to Bhengali terrorist attack, Petraus sex scandel? Fast and furious?? If he wasn't informed of these events, they need to find out who is responsible. Who is lying now??


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

mariaps said:


> When do you think obama will fess up to Bhengali terrorist attack, Petraus sex scandel? Fast and furious?? If he wasn't informed of these events, they need to find out who is responsible. Who is lying now??


Why don't you tell us?


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I copied from your source.
> 
> Did he quote the report he read from, correctly? Did he say the name and date of the report? If the answer is yes, he did not lie, the report was inaccurate.


As far as the Fordham report, you ask if he quoted it correctly. No, he didnt. He not only used an outdated, incorrect report, he lied about what that report said. The preliminary Fordham report stated that Rasmussen and Pew tied for the number one spot in accuracy. Heres exactly what Limbaugh said (I looked up the transcript to make sure I quoted him correctly): Number one was Rasmussen, number two was the Peeeeeeew Center, number three was YouGov, number four Harris Interactive, number five was Lake/Tarrance, number six Diageo Hotline. And no, he did not state the name and date of the report, but the Fordham preliminary report was the only list that ranked the pollsters in the order that Limbaugh quoted.

And once again, my source DID NOT say Rush Limbaugh made it clear hed rather see the country fail than President Barack Obama succeed - Texas state Rep. Mark Strama DID. My source, PolitiFact, was fact-checking Stramas statement about Rush Limbaugh.This was their ruling:

Strama said Limbaugh made it clear hed rather see the country fail than Obama succeed. Limbaugh has been clear about hoping Obama and his policies fail. Far as we can tell, though, he has not said he would prefer that the country fails, though Strama openly infers as much. Our sense is this statement contains an element of truth, but it's otherwise speculative. We rate it Mostly False.

Do you understand now? If not, please read the following over and over until you do: http://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2012/sep/13/mark-strama/mark-strama-says-rush-limbaugh-made-it-clear-hed-r/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why would Rush Limbaugh want his own country to fall? That doesn't make sense for an American to say I hope my country fails. No sense at all! That come from the factcheck of Country Bumpkins.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why would Rush Limbaugh want his own country to fall? That doesn't make sense for an American to say I hope my country fails. No sense at all! That come from the factcheck of Country Bumpkins.


I hope you're simply disagreeing with Mark Strama's statement and that you don't have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Because people lie, that's why.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

People listen.



Numeros said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why would Rush Limbaugh want his own country to fall? That doesn't make sense for an American to say I hope my country fails. No sense at all! That come from the factcheck of Country Bumpkins.
> ...


Oh, dear me, you seem to have a "people" problem if you are so quick to tell someone that they have a reading comprehension problem. From reading your quotes, you are way back in the bus in that catagory.

Take your nastiness elsewhere as you are just wasting words as you don't want to admit how much OBO lies.

Are you Ingried with another name? If not then you are her "twin" sister.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Rush Limbaugh and others of his ilk are much more interested in hating and creating controversy than in what might actually be good for the country - like serious conversation and negotiation.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Why would Rush Limbaugh want his own country to fall? That doesn't make sense for an American to say I hope my country fails. No sense at all! That come from the factcheck of Country Bumpkins.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Again, I said to CBumpkins "I hope you're simply disagreeing with Mark Strama's statement and that you don't have a reading comprehension problem." Now you come along and say I'm telling someone they have a reading comprehension problem?? Sweet irony!!

Which quotes do you believe I am "way back in the bus" on? I very much want to clear up your misunderstandings.

It takes some gall to accuse me of nastiness when your pals say things like "All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party."

As far as how much "OBO" lies, take a look at his PolitiFact track record and compare it to other politicians - or to Rush Limbaugh's 33% Pants-on-Fire ranking. http://www.politifact.com/personalities/barack-obama/

And no, I'm not "Ingrid."


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros
> 
> You have not said YOU heard anything that Limbaugh said. You are only repeating what someone else said.
> 
> ...


I heard him read the Fordham pollster list and say that Rasmussen was the most accurate pollster in 2008. Yes, I heard him lie with my own ears. I've also heard him play Barack the Magic ***** numerous times. I've heard him refer to African-Americans as ******* numerous times. I've heard him make fun of the way Chinese and Japanese people talk.

Yes indeed, I do listen to Limbaugh from time to time; he's on the talk radio station from which I get my traffic reports.

And I DID quote directly from Limbaugh's website in one of my earlier posts. I wanted to make sure I quoted him correctly rather than relying on my memory.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Glad you are not Ingried but you write as she did while she was on KP. She was thrown off by Admin. for her hatefulness.

I don't listen to Rush but if you will read back a few hundred pages then read all the way up to now, you will find just how much "my friends and I" have been called very nasty words.

You have not been on this thread so why did you feel the need to write and condemn us.

The election is over and yes, I do believe that all OBO supporters are "way back at the end of the bus" because you don't want to read the truth about the past four years.

Well, my family has prepared themselves for whatever OBO might throw at us (we hope) but the next 4 years will be hell to pay and the USA won't ever be the same.

I have been on this site for a few hundred pages but you are the new one so don't say "now you have come on here" as you don't know what you are saying.

I hope Admin will close this site as you and other OBO supporters are still trying to convince the "right" people to admire this man. I won't ever admire him as I did not for the past 4 years as things have gotten worse--look at the housing market for instance.

Medicare is not paying what it did in the past as I have a terminal illness so when in ER recently, Medicare only approved $297. of a $2700. dollar bill then the other insurance will only pay 20% of the $297. If I am billed for the rest, I cannot even sell my house (poor housing market) for the medical bills.

OBO gave all the Illegals the right to sign up for grants to attend college. Grants means they get money from the gov. but pay nothing back. Later in his 4 years, OBO will grant them citizenship so they can stay in our country free but what about all those others who earn citizenship the right way?

I won't agrue with you anymore as I can see you are the one with your head in the sand! Wake up woman and take off those rose colored glasses to see what will happen in the next 4 years.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > A sin is a sin - doesn't mean killing is worse than telling untruths...
> ...


What about all of those states who want to withdraw from OBOcare and are petitioning to do so?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahahah one day I am a terrist and the next day I have a reading comprephension. Another fact check from Country Bumpkins!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


You say I write as this Ingrid person did and that she was thrown off KP for her hatefulness. I dont write hateful things, I write truthful things. I came on this thread because Cherf wrote:
Rasmussen is the most respected and most accurate pollster in Presidential Polling. Scott Rasmussen has predicted the most accurate results for the Presidential Elections as compared to other pollsters. That was not true, and I called her on it. Others have also posted untruths (Obamas flag pin/swapping the national anthem, Obamas only kept promises were for freebies, people left to die in the streets because of Obamacare, Obamacare wont pay for treatments of the terminally ill, only the rich will receive health care, Obamaphones, majority of people didnt want health care reform, huge majority against Obamacare, Snopes and Factcheck.org are backed by Soros, etc.) and Ive called them on it. Yet you dare say I dont want to see the truth?

I have not tried to get you or your pals to admire the President; it would be a lost cause with people so consumed with hate.

As for your ER bill, you never answered the questions I asked you previously. Did you ask why Medicare only paid $295 and what was the response?

You said, OBO gave all the Illegals the right to sign up for grants to attend college. I couldnt find anything about this. More info please.

There are lots of people with their heads in the sand around here, but Im not one of them.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hahahah one day I am a terrist and the next day I have a reading comprephension. Another fact check from Country Bumpkins!


So then you are disagreeing with Mark Strama's statement. Good for you.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


Are you talking about the petitions to secede from the United states or ACA waivers? What about the majority of people who wanted health care reform?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Numeros said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Janeway is talking about Obamacare. Your majority of people liking Obamacare might just change when they get hit with all the new taxes as of 1/1/2013.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You should see the front pageof The Wall Street Journal. We are in really big trouble. The devil has been set loose.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You should see the front pageof The Wall Street Journal. We are in really big trouble. The devil has been set loose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahah one day I am a terrist and the next day I have a reading comprephension. Another fact check from Country Bumpkins!
> ...


I haven't read any lies you have written. I wouldn't agree with you on anything. I use my own sense , ears and eyes . Don't have to have a left sided tale. Or fact check from Soros.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You should see the front pageof The Wall Street Journal. We are in really big trouble. The devil has been set loose.


Pandora's box.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

What is Obama's goal for wanting to tax the rich at a much higher rate (their fair share)? If he thinks it will reduce the deficit, it WON"T. All it will do is maybe help for a few weeks.

Is it to make a show - see I said I would do it and I did? The lifestyles of the rich will not change. Who will get hurt? The employees that are making 40-50K. Remember, the last person a businessman fires is himself. 

There was a 22% increase in the deficit this year. It will be the 5th straight year of trillion dollar deficit. If the administration keeps following this path, the US will be downgraded again. 

This is not the way to stimulate a stagnating economy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Maybe she is conlillyk. Or one of the other trolls that have been kicked off Kp.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


CBumpkins, I said I hoped you didn't have a reading comprehension problem but you've just shown you suffer from the worst type of comprehension problem: a tightly closed mind. No remedial reading program can ever help with that, and even the best cardiologist has no remedy for your heart poisoned with hate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on. Go on line and check out todays WSJournal. Baaaad news all done by Obama.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Numeros, Medicare has not replied yet, but I will let you know when I do hear from them.

You are nasty to CBumpkins as you said in a prior post that you DID not tell her she has a reading problem. You are Ingried!

Where you are concerned, We Cannot Fix Your Stupidity!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

According to ABC news last night, my taxes will go up by at least $4,500 more a year if OBO has his way with the tax increases.

I do not have the exact quote.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Stock market still down, and press conference, with again no answer just skirting around about what he has done.

No answers more questions.


Threw Susan Rice under the bus for Libya deaths. Ever department answers different reply as to what they did about Benghazi.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is ruining our nation. The news is full of what he is doing. Get ready for a Depression and it is BO that caused it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkin is filled with love and a good heart. Where do younget your ideas?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


I am not closed minded. I just see the truth and you see lies. Who is doing the hating? I just call it as I see it ConlillyK. I won't be talking to you anymore. You are a troll that just came to argue with us . You don't even knit. I read all of your post and not one is about knitting. All politics and lies. The day Ingried and LillyK got kicked off KP you opened up another account. We are not deceived by you.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Let me remind you of the chronology of this reading comprehension issue. It started when joeysomma claimed PolitiFact said Rush Limbaugh would rather see the country fail than President Barack Obama succeed. PolitiFact wasnt making that statement; politician Mark Strama was, and PolitiFact was fact-checking his statement (they rated it false, btw). Joeysomma obviously misread it, so I gave her a chance and said You're not reading correctly. Try again. She replied, saying I copied from your source. Again, she was misunderstanding what was right in front of her nose. So I explained to joeysomma, step-by-step, what she was not comprehending.

Then along comes Bumpkins who said Why would Rush Limbaugh want his own country to fall? That doesn't make sense for an American to say I hope my country fails. No sense at all!

No one was contending that the politicians statement was true, so Bumpkins was either making a redundant statement or she was STILL not comprehending what was going on. So I said I hope you're simply disagreeing with Mark Strama's statement and that you don't have a reading comprehension problem.

Next, you come along and say that I was telling someone they had a reading comprehension problem. Not true; I was offering a choice between redundancy and reading comprehension problem. But, as it turned out, Bumpkins admitted she wasnt even reading what I had written (lies, she said) and that she wouldnt agree with me on anything. Such a statement can only come from a mind that is closed tight and locked shut.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Country Bumpkin is filled with love and a good heart. Where do younget your ideas?


"All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party." -- Country Bumpkins

She's full of something all right, but it's not love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why aren't you addressing my statement that you are pretending to be Numerous when you are really PollyK, LillyK , ConnanO'K? Now Numerous. No telling how many others you are. Why should I read anything you would say? The truth is not in you. I think you need to get the beam out of your own eye before you judge me.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why aren't you addressing my statement that you are pretending to be Numerous when you are really PollyK, LillyK , ConnanO'K? Now Numerous. No telling how many others you are. Why should I read anything you would say? The truth is not in you. I think you need to get the beam out of your own eye before you judge me.


At 10:13 you said "I won't be talking to you anymore," but here you are talking to me again. I don't know who PollyK, LillyK, or ConnanO'K are, let alone being them.

It would be a good idea to actually read what I say if you are going to respond to it. To respond without reading only makes you look very, very foolish.

It is you and your pals here who are full of untruths. I'll list some of them again.

Rasmussen is the most accurate pollster.
Obama wants to swap the National Anthem.
The only promises Obama has kept were for freebies.
People will be left to die in the streets because of Obamacare. 
Obamacare wont pay for treatments of the terminally ill.
Only the rich will receive health care. 
Obama is giving away free phones.
A huge majority of people are against Obamacare.
Snopes and Factcheck.org are backed by Soros.
Numeros is Ingrid.
Numeros is PollyK, LillyK, ConnanO'K.

I, on the other hand, have told nothing but the truth. As Jack Nicholson would say, you can't handle the truth.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't agree that the President threw Ambassador Rice under the bus. He, in fact, exhibited a rare anger about the treatment she had received at the hands of John McCain and his cronies. He said that she had commented on what she knew AT THE TIME, and that if anybody had an issue with her, they needed to talk with him. quote=theyarnlady]Stock market still down, and press conference, with again no answer just skirting around about what he has done.

No answers more questions.

Threw Susan Rice under the bus for Libya deaths. Ever department answers different reply as to what they did about Benghazi.[/quote]


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ambassador Rice did the best she could with the information that the WH gave her. She wasn't involved in the Libya attack sequences, so why send her on 5 Sunday talk shows. All she did was parrot WH talking points about the stupid video and the "spontaneous" demonstrations that it caused. The bottom line is that the WH lied about the video and demonstrations and had her go on TV and do the same. "John McCain and his cronies" have every right to question why she was sent to do this job. Instead of getting into a snit fit about it, why not explain why he was blaming the video, for 2 weeks, in the first place. Instead of hiding behind "it's under investigation", how about the truth as to what the WH knows so far? What is being accomplished is the hole they are digging is just getting deeper and deeper. What happened to all this transparency Obama promised the American people?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just to clarify Rush's statement almost 4 years ago. When he said that about Obama failing, Rush had previous talked about what he thought Obama's plans were for the country. He was hoping that he would fail in implementing his policies. He did not mean to say that he wanted him to be a failure, he just wanted his policies to fail, therefor he hoped that he failed. So listen to the entire hour that he said that so that you understand the context of the comment, and not cherry pick a short phrase to justify your contempt


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why aren't you addressing my statement that you are pretending to be Numerous when you are really PollyK, LillyK , ConnanO'K? Now Numerous. No telling how many others you are. Why should I read anything you would say? The truth is not in you. I think you need to get the beam out of your own eye before you judge me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't need to justify my contempt for Rush Limbaugh. He has earned that contempt many times over. He's pathetic!


off2knit said:


> Just to clarify Rush's statement almost 4 years ago. When he said that about Obama failing, Rush had previous talked about what he thought Obama's plans were for the country. He was hoping that he would fail in implementing his policies. He did not mean to say that he wanted him to be a failure, he just wanted his policies to fail, therefor he hoped that he failed. So listen to the entire hour that he said that so that you understand the context of the comment, and not cherry pick a short phrase to justify your contempt


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't you addressing my statement that you are pretending to be Numerous when you are really PollyK, LillyK , ConnanO'K? Now Numerous. No telling how many others you are. Why should I read anything you would say? The truth is not in you. I think you need to get the beam out of your own eye before you judge me.
> ...


 :thumbup:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-o :-o :-o :roll: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on, Country Bumpkins! Again.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Just to clarify Rush's statement almost 4 years ago. When he said that about Obama failing, Rush had previous talked about what he thought Obama's plans were for the country. He was hoping that he would fail in implementing his policies. He did not mean to say that he wanted him to be a failure, he just wanted his policies to fail, therefor he hoped that he failed. So listen to the entire hour that he said that so that you understand the context of the comment, and not cherry pick a short phrase to justify your contempt


Just a reminder that it was joeysomma who became confused while reading PolitiFact and brought up the Limbaugh "I hope Obama fails" comment. Before she brought that up, the subject had been Rush Limbaugh's Pants-on-Fire lies, which can be found here: http://www.politifact.com/personalities/rush-limbaugh/statements/byruling/pants-fire/

Also his run-of-the-mill false statements, which can be found here: http://www.politifact.com/personalities/rush-limbaugh/statements/byruling/false/

Not to mention his mostly false statements, which can be found here: http://www.politifact.com/personalities/rush-limbaugh/statements/byruling/barely-true

Rush Limbaugh is a bloviating, lying racist who is quite worthy of contempt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> off2knit said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify Rush's statement almost 4 years ago. When he said that about Obama failing, Rush had previous talked about what he thought Obama's plans were for the country. He was hoping that he would fail in implementing his policies. He did not mean to say that he wanted him to be a failure, he just wanted his policies to fail, therefor he hoped that he failed. So listen to the entire hour that he said that so that you understand the context of the comment, and not cherry pick a short phrase to justify your contempt
> ...


Yawwwwnnnn


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder that it was joeysomma who became confused while reading PolitiFact and brought up the Limbaugh "I hope Obama fails" comment. Before she brought that up, the subject had been Rush Limbaugh's Pants-on-Fire lies, which can be found here: http://www.politifact.com/personalities/rush-limbaugh/statements/byruling/pants-fire/
> ...


It's your mind that needs to be open, not your mouth.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Snap, again with the vicious cruelty and judgements. It appears presumptuous that you think CB needs her mind opened. Remember when you point a finger at someone, three are pointing back at you. So maybe it is you that needs to be more open minded and less nasty.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


It's not presumptuous at all. I base my conclusion on the fact that Bumpkins admitted she doesn't read my posts because she believes everything I say is lies. That's closed-minded. And even though she doesn't read what I write, she still responds. That's just foolish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah not to worry it's one or the other of those girls they can't stand to be wrong. If we wait long enough maybe in a couple of months they will be eating their words. Meaning Ingried and Conn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Numeros said:


> off2knit said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


double yawn right back at you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Would add more :thumbup: , but all this yawning makes me tired and need more coffee


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope you ladies realize that it was Bumpkins who yawned, so you're sending your double yawns right back at her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If o doesn't let US support Israel we are doomed!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is making poor decisions all around. The economy is going to crash if he gets his way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What exactly are you waiting for? President Obama won the election. Did you notice that we had one?



theyarnlady said:


> Ah not to worry it's one or the other of those girls they can't stand to be wrong. If we wait long enough maybe in a couple of months they will be eating their words. Meaning Ingried and Conn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > off2knit said:
> ...


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: You're right. Yawning is tiring.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What makes you think that President Obama does not support Israel? Would you like it better if he just sent a massive strike force and got involved in another ground war ? What is with you people?

Just because our troups are not officially on the ground, does not mean nothing is going on to support Israel. Fortunately Israel knows who their foremost ally is....USA.



Country Bumpkins said:


> If o doesn't let US support Israel we are doomed!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So I guess everyone better stop posturing and get to work and do something quick.



Lukelucy said:


> Obama is making poor decisions all around. The economy is going to crash if he gets his way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It's Obama who has to change.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> So I guess everyone better stop posturing and get to work and do something quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your definition of "get (ing) to work and do something quick"? If it means to capitulate our morals and core beliefs, ie: bowing to Obama; then you need a new dictionary. Personally I am tired of the arrogant Chicago style bullying. I am tired being lied to through fake transparency.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> What makes you think that President Obama does not support Israel? Would you like it better if he just sent a massive strike force and got involved in another ground war ? What is with you people?
> 
> Just because our troups are not officially on the ground, does not mean nothing is going on to support Israel. Fortunately Israel knows who their foremost ally is....USA.
> 
> ...


 Designer 1234 Suzie called me you people. :roll:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

"You people".......................Wasn't Ross Perot called a racist for using that phrase?

Ahhh love the enlightened progressive


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Well Hostess, gave the Ho Ho to 18,000 workers today

Way to go unions


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Well Hostess, gave the Ho Ho to 18,000 workers today
> 
> Way to go unions


Isn't it sad! Hate to say it but more to come. I bet they wished they hadn't voted for o.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess everyone better stop posturing and get to work and do something quick.
> ...


Me too! Me too! Sigh...


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Designer 1234 Suzie called me you people. :roll:


"All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party." -- Country Bumpkins


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama is on his way. He is destroying our country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party . The nation is One Nation Under God. Do think God is going to go along with his people (Christians) having to pay for aborting babies and still bless this nation. I am not worried about me I am worried about you. See I am covered by the Blood of the Lamb and I depend on God not man to tend to my needs. When you want the rocks to fall out of the sky and crush you I will not be here. When you take the mark of the Beast I will not be here. When you are laying you head on the chopping block I will not be here. Chrip for you savior all you want. WE That voted against your party are the winners, don't get confused. We have the victory. I know this is way over your heads but some will know what I am talkig about. If God be for me who can be against me. I am the winner. Go ahead toot your horn and enjoy yourself now. You all brought it on yourself.


The one that got 2 progessive threads shut down . She also got kicked off KP Oct 22 . She doesn't knit just quoted one sentence I wrote. I am not speaking to her anymore as she is a decieveful person , pretending she is 4 different people. She just thinks she is in hiding. We know she is in Minn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Petraeous bomshell CIA knew Benghazi was a terror attack. Duh ! Who would have thought!? Me!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party . The nation is One Nation Under God. Do think God is going to go along with his people (Christians) having to pay for aborting babies and still bless this nation. I am not worried about me I am worried about you. See I am covered by the Blood of the Lamb and I depend on God not man to tend to my needs. When you want the rocks to fall out of the sky and crush you I will not be here. When you take the mark of the Beast I will not be here. When you are laying you head on the chopping block I will not be here. Chrip for you savior all you want. WE That voted against your party are the winners, don't get confused. We have the victory. I know this is way over your heads but some will know what I am talkig about. If God be for me who can be against me. I am the winner. Go ahead toot your horn and enjoy yourself now. You all brought it on yourself.
> ...


"All y'all libs and progs are chirping about your antichrist party." That one sentence says it all. The hate must ooze from your every pore.

Hey, why not accuse me of being George Soros while you're at it. You seem to think he's lurking around every corner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nope not George but we are not deceived. Have a good night Polly.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope not George but we are not deceived. Have a good night Polly.


Have a good night, Erida.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Numeros said:


> I hope you ladies realize that it was Bumpkins who yawned, so you're sending your double yawns right back at her.


Why yes i did and thats why I doubled the yawn, to what you posted. :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Numeros said:
> ...


Gee you are tired of the nonsense too! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> What exactly are you waiting for? President Obama won the election. Did you notice that we had one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you may have one the battle but lost the war.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Petraeous bomshell CIA knew Benghazi was a terror attack. Duh ! Who would have thought!? Me!


yes and isn't it funny that it was held back till after elections? 
Jobs what jobs Stock market tanked. Wow we should be so happy the way this country is heading. :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> "You people".......................Wasn't Ross Perot called a racist for using that phrase?
> 
> Ahhh love the enlightened progressive


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :x


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

:XD: :-( :shock: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
She justs might be. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Petraeous bomshell CIA knew Benghazi was a terror attack. Duh ! Who would have thought!? Me!
> ...


YES we are moving forward and leaning left!


----------



## tulliver (Jun 5, 2012)

Former First Lady Barbara Bush has urged her fellow Republicans to 'move on' from Barack Obama's election victory.


'I'm tired now of the elections,' Bush, who had endorsed Republican Mitt Romney, said at a forum on America's First Ladies in Austin.


'People spoke. Move on, get on with it. I want to do other things and not to be ugly.'
'They are going to have to compromise,' said Barbara, the wife of former President George H.W. Bush. 'It's not a dirty word.'


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is funny so much free advice we Americans get from other countries . So funny .


----------



## tulliver (Jun 5, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is funny so much free advice we Americans get from other countries . So funny .


 :-D :-D :-D   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

glad your fellow american makes you laugh


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Hostess was purchase by an outside company about 8 years ago which stripped jobs where they could, then tried to get the union to reduce pay and benefits. The union caved the first time, decided to say no this time. This is exactly the kind of tactic that Bain Capital uses to make money.


off2knit said:


> Well Hostess, gave the Ho Ho to 18,000 workers today
> 
> Way to go unions


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tulliver said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny so much free advice we Americans get from other countries . So funny .
> ...


Maybe I wasn't talking to you.    :-D :mrgreen: :shock:  :lol: :roll: :!: :!: But if the shoe fits you can wear it. :XD: :lol:  :-D    :lol:


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

tulliver said:


> Former First Lady Barbara Bush has urged her fellow Republicans to 'move on' from Barack Obama's election victory.
> 
> 'I'm tired now of the elections,' Bush, who had endorsed Republican Mitt Romney, said at a forum on America's First Ladies in Austin.
> 
> ...


Barbara Bush sounds like a reasonable, rational Republican. Too bad there weren't more like her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

pardoquilts said:


> Hostess was purchase by an outside company about 8 years ago which stripped jobs where they could, then tried to get the union to reduce pay and benefits. The union caved the first time, decided to say no this time. This is exactly the kind of tactic that Bain Capital uses to make money.
> 
> 
> off2knit said:
> ...


Through those very efforts, Hostess was still in business, employing over 18,000 people. The unions didn't cave then, they didn't get all what they wanted when they compromised, there is a difference. But now, 18,000 are out of a job because the union wouldn't compromise. Who really gains from this strike? Not the employees, not Hostess, so that leaves the union leaders. That is what this whole thing was about, union greed. Hostess called their bluff and is now out of business.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> pardoquilts said:
> 
> 
> > Hostess was purchase by an outside company about 8 years ago which stripped jobs where they could, then tried to get the union to reduce pay and benefits. The union caved the first time, decided to say no this time. This is exactly the kind of tactic that Bain Capital uses to make money.
> ...


Hostess is blaming the unions. When they were taken over several years ago, they took out humongous loans. All the execs and CEO gave themselves outrageous pay raises and bonuses, then defaulted on the loans. Just like Bain Capital did to companies in trouble.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't believe there is all this bickering STILL going on.
Obama won the election. He is NOT the Anti Christ, he does support Israel, he did not conjur up hurricane Sandy. He did not give large monetary gifts to buy his vote as the sore loser Romney states. He was elected in a landslide electorate and popular vote. The world is not coming to an end because of Obama. God will choose when that day will come.
Sooo there!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I can't believe there is all this bickering STILL going on.
> Obama won the election. He is NOT the Anti Christ, he does support Israel, he did not conjur up hurricane Sandy. He did not give large monetary gifts to buy his vote as the sore loser Romney states. He was elected in a landslide electorate and popular vote. The world is not coming to an end because of Obama. God will choose when that day will come.
> Sooo there!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess it's ok for you that our country is becoming Socialistic.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess it's ok for you that our country is becoming Socialistic.


The Republican campaign is over. It's time to stop the scaremongering.

http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin/statements/2012/jun/29/mark-neumann/obama-and-team-socialists-wisconsin-gop-senate-can/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We are turning into a Socialistic country no matter what that website says.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We are turning into a Socialistic country no matter what that website says.


And your evidence for this claim is...?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Listening to Obama.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Listening to Obama.


Specifics please.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obamacare, "taking care" of the population instead of the population taking care of themselves.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Obamacare, "taking care" of the population instead of the population taking care of themselves.


Pants-on-Fire!

"The health care law relies largely on the free-enterprise system. To increase health care coverage for the uninsured and people in small business, the law sets up exchanges to encourage private health insurance companies to compete."

http://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2012/jun/08/roger-williams/roger-williams-says-obama-socialist/

Next?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's ok for you that our country is becoming Socialistic.
> ...


To funny liberal paper one sided, Goverment wants insurance out of controling health?? So goverment can ran it into broke, like S.S., MedC., Post office and any other programs it has taken over. Yea goverment. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare, "taking care" of the population instead of the population taking care of themselves.
> ...


compete my foot, control by goverment yes. Why are states opting out? Seems they have more sense than goverment.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is the complete Affordable Care Act. Kindly point out the sections that you believe to be socialistic.

http://www.healthcare.gov/law/resources/authorities/patient-protection.pdf


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Yarn Lady! Great words.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stop trying to scare the rest of the world too. We're not afraid.



Lukelucy said:


> We are turning into a Socialistic country no matter what that website says.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

States aren't opting out; their Republican governors are. Furthermore, the opting out is merely symbolic at this point. It's no wonder the GOP is known as The Party of No.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/11/health-care-law-gop-govs-opt-out-of-state-exchanges/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Numerous for providing facts.



Numeros said:


> States aren't opting out; their Republican governors are. Furthermore, the opting out is merely symbolic at this point. It's no wonder the GOP is known as The Party of No.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/11/health-care-law-gop-govs-opt-out-of-state-exchanges/


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just because the GOP does not agree with your socialist views does not mean that they are the party of no. They are the party of yes to freedom, choice and self reliance.

If the libs were so intent on being inclusive, why does HSS mandate the Catholic Church to violate it's moral beliefs? Why force me to buy health insurance not of my choosing or tax me as punishment? Why punish success by increasing capital gain taxes? Why destroy farmers and farms with an increase of the Death Tax so they loose their livelyhood that generations sacrificed to earn. (Would the libs rather have large farms be sold off to developers to turn into concrete malls and and increase the carbon footprint?)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I can't believe there is all this bickering STILL going on.
> Obama won the election. He is NOT the Anti Christ, he does support Israel, he did not conjur up hurricane Sandy. He did not give large monetary gifts to buy his vote as the sore loser Romney states. He was elected in a landslide electorate and popular vote. The world is not coming to an end because of Obama. God will choose when that day will come.
> Sooo there!


If o isn't the Anti-Christ does he know this scripture Genesis 12: 2-3? 2. And I will make you a great nation, And I will bless you, And make your name great; And so you shall be a blessing; 3. And I will bless those who bless you. And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the familes of the earth shall be blessed. This is why we conservatives are still talking about o not supporting Israel! We have been this until now. That is what we are so upset!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodness, I have missed a lot of nasty remarks from several Obo supporters who are still thinking the USA will be OK after 4 more years of OBO's reign! Goodluck.

NWG, how is your pneumonia going--leaving I hope. Sorry you have been ill.

Numerous, you sound too much like those ladies Country said you were--ConanK and others as you are back on KP. You need to take up a craft--learn something besides being hateful. You need a cup of Ginger tea to settle your stomach.

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but your words can NEVER hurt me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is so sad Obama is President.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Just because the GOP does not agree with your socialist views does not mean that they are the party of no. They are the party of yes to freedom, choice and self reliance.
> 
> If the libs were so intent on being inclusive, why does HSS mandate the Catholic Church to violate it's moral beliefs?


There are religious exemptions in place but the Catholic Church believes they are too narrow.
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/02/10/fact-sheet-women-s-preventive-services-and-religious-institutions



> Why force me to buy health insurance not of my choosing or tax me as punishment?


Are you uninsured by choice? If so, and you got sick and ran up a medical bill you couldnt afford, who do you think would ultimately pay?? Is it fair to expect others to pay for your lack for foresight?

If you are currently insured, you can keep that insurance or choose from many other plans.
http://www.healthreform.gov/about/grandfathering.html



> Why punish success by increasing capital gain taxes?


Its not a matter of punishing success. The rich have been getting richer for years, due in no small part to an ever-decreasing capital gains tax rate. The current rate is the lowest its ever been! It's about time for a change.
http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/taxfacts/displayafact.cfm?Docid=161



> Why destroy farmers and farms with an increase of the Death Tax so they loose their livelyhood that generations sacrificed to earn. (Would the libs rather have large farms be sold off to developers to turn into concrete malls and and increase the carbon footprint?)


The estate (death) tax is slated to revert to 2001 levels with an exemption of $1 million. How many farms do you believe would be forced to liquidate? According to the Tax Policy Center, only 40 small business and farm estates nationwide will owe any estate tax in 2012.
http://www.cbpp.org/files/estatetaxmyths.pdf

Reforming health care and letting tax cuts expire does not equal socialism!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > The estate (death) tax is slated to revert to 2001 levels with an exemption of $1 million. How many farms do you believe would be forced to liquidate? According to the Tax Policy Center, only 40 small business and farm estates nationwide will owe any estate tax in 2012.
> ...


$5 million is the *current* exemption. It's due to revert to $1 million for *2013*. See the table on page II-9-2 for 2013 rates and exemptions. 
http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/upload/Elements/II-9KEYELEMENTS_WealthTransferTaxes.final.pdf


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Numeros said:


> off2knit said:
> 
> 
> > Just because the GOP does not agree with your socialist views does not mean that they are the party of no. They are the party of yes to freedom, choice and self reliance.
> ...


Who ever came up with those facts about the 40 small business and farm 'estates' are out right liars. A 100 acre farm can be over 7 million dollars in the Charlottesville VA area. Many have been in families for generations with original buildings from the 1800's on them. Their homes, livestock, buildings, tractors, silos, fencing, water, tools, supplies, trucks, farm equipment...... are all taxed. So if all the money has been put into the farm, where is the 3.5 million dollars going to come from to pay the estate tax? You are a cruel person to think that a family should lose their farm all for the name of raising taxes. I dare you to go to a farm auction and watch someone's life be bartered away to pay taxes. I dare you to tell that family, it was a time for a change, so too bad about your heritage, hand over the money. I dare you to look into the eyes of those people whose lives are ruined because as a liberal you feel it is progressive to tax them to death. Until you have the courage to watch a family be destroyed and gloat at their demise all for the sake of tax money, don't respond. You are too cruel to read or understand the meaning of family, and in my humble opinion have not one ounce of humanity in you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

off2knit,
The Progressives are pathetic. It is unbelieveable how ignorant some people are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> off2knit,
> The Progressives are pathetic. It is unbelieveable how ignorant some people are.


Now lukelucy, play nice!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe there is all this bickering STILL going on.
> ...


Hi Bumpkins. I don't know for sure if President Obama knows the scripture or not. But I do know that he has been in touch with both sides on this matter. Here is a story I read in USA Today regarding the situation in Gaza and Israel. It is 2 days old.
Israel has always been our good ally and we theirs. thttp://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2012/11/16/israel-gaza-war/1709409/rs.
PS the "sooo there  at the end of my post was supposed to be funny and not an insult to anyone just in case somebody is insulted by it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


I didn't know you have been sick! Hope you are all well for the holiday. Don't over do too soon.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


Yes, I caught pneumonia. Was in the hospital and home now. I feel better everyday, but the antibiotics are wearing me down.
My tastebuds returned today, soI am looking forward to my SIL's turkey dinner. Hubby will have his surgery on the 28th. Have to get well so I can take care of him while he recovers. It is a same day procedure, but you know how men are! I will have 2 babies to take care of LOL! He is a good man. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


That is terrible! So glad you got it taken care of. Can be dangerous. You need to get a pneumonia shot after you get well. Tell hubby to put some of "our" spices on your turkey will open everything up! Yes husbands are big babies!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Their homes, livestock, buildings, tractors, silos, fencing, water, tools, supplies, trucks, farm equipment...... are all taxed..


I am not argueing with your statement I do and always have thought estate taxes are cruel and unnnessesary taxes but I do have an issue with this one part of the statement and it is just a curiosity...
Other than home and buildings are these not tax exempt purchases as they are for my farm?...Does Virginia not give tax exemptions to working farms? Does Virginia not Give a Property Tax reduction for a working farm and special billing for those taxes that are due so that it does not put an undue stress on the farm in leaner times? I know that here we do and except for in a couple of counties(mine being one of them) there are several payment options so as to not drive a farm out of business when the taxes do come due...The other thing that I know to be true at least in my area is the problem causing farms to need to be auctioned stems more from the state and county taxes that are getting outrageously high, loans that have outrageous interest on them and the low"wages" we recieve from crop sales where prices are going lower instead of higher and cost to produce is rising instead of falling...It is really horrible to watch any farm go under and when it is a family member that makes it even harder I understand this from first hand experience...but I also know that it is a mixture of things that all come together in a single moment that causes that farm to have to go onto the auction block and the blame cannot be placed upon any one thing by itself...


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Who ever came up with those facts about the 40 small business and farm 'estates' are out right liars. A 100 acre farm can be over 7 million dollars in the Charlottesville VA area. Many have been in families for generations with original buildings from the 1800's on them. Their homes, livestock, buildings, tractors, silos, fencing, water, tools, supplies, trucks, farm equipment...... are all taxed. So if all the money has been put into the farm, where is the 3.5 million dollars going to come from to pay the estate tax? You are a cruel person to think that a family should lose their farm all for the name of raising taxes. I dare you to go to a farm auction and watch someone's life be bartered away to pay taxes. I dare you to tell that family, it was a time for a change, so too bad about your heritage, hand over the money. I dare you to look into the eyes of those people whose lives are ruined because as a liberal you feel it is progressive to tax them to death. Until you have the courage to watch a family be destroyed and gloat at their demise all for the sake of tax money, don't respond. You are too cruel to read or understand the meaning of family, and in my humble opinion have not one ounce of humanity in you.


Oh stop with the melodramatics already! You couldnt come up with anything to substantiate your claims, so you deflect attention by putting on a performance and attacking me instead.

You say the Tax Policy Center was lying about the number of farmers affected. Well how about the Congressional Budget Office  are they liars too? http://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/cbofiles/ftpdocs/65xx/doc6512/07-06-estatetax.pdf

The CBO report from 2005, when estate tax rates were between 43% - 48%, showed that only 27 farm estates didnt have enough liquid assets to cover the taxes. Furthermore, this didnt take into account life insurance in trusts which could be used to pay the taxes. The actual number of farms that would have to be liquidated may actually have been as low as ZERO.
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/10/politics/10tax.html

The tax rates that are slated to go into effect for 2013 are by no means precedent-setting. They will merely be rolled back to 2001 levels.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I never said the estate tax was not going to be $1million only that she did not read the paragraph correctly.


And you were wrong about that too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


I am trying to imagine what things will be like around here. I will have Brynn and Hubby to take care of. I have been getting plenty of rest . Thanks for your well wishes. I never tried that secret spice on a turkey. I'll bet it will be delicious!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodness, I have missed a lot of nasty remarks from several Obo supporters who are still thinking the USA will be OK after 4 more years of OBO's reign! Goodluck.
> 
> NWG, how is your pneumonia going--leaving I hope. Sorry you have been ill.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Janeway! Hope you fell better too!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Read what I wrote again. That paragraph referred to 2012 levels, not 2013, which is what I was talking about in my first sentence.

_The estate (death) tax is slated to revert to 2001 levels with an exemption of $1 million. How many farms do you believe would be forced to liquidate? According to the Tax Policy Center, only 40 small business and farm estates nationwide will owe any estate tax in 2012.
http://www.cbpp.org/files/estatetaxmyths.pdf _


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

"The farmer in the dell, the farmer in the dell
Hi Ho the derry-O the farmer in the dell.
Sorry' it's the meds I am on.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And how did they define a small business estate?????


They defined it as one with more than half its value in a business and with the business assets valued at less than $5 million.

What's your point?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The estate tax is totally different than property taxes. When a person dies, everything he owns on his date of death has to go to probate. This is a court proceeding. The court will appoint someone to take possession of the estate to see that it is disposed of according to the law. That person is answerable to the court. One of the first things is to prepare an inventory and assign a value to everyting. This value with certain exceptions is usually what the estate tax is based on. Even if the children would get the farm or business. The estate would probably need to sell some of the assets to pay the estate tax. The estate is responsible to pay the tax.
> Beside the federal estate tax most states may have their own estate tax.


I understand this I was just making a point which is that not just the cost of the estate tax is the culprit if the farm does indeed need to be liquidated to pay it's bills after the owners death...and here we do have both state and federal estate taxes that need to be paid but our state also gives us several ways around the state ones such as exemptions for being a working farm if the person inheriting that farm continues to work it as an AG. business these are the exemptions I was talking about along with the mention of the property tax ones...and for those estates that don't for some reason qualify for exemptions or reductions then there are many payment options to consider in order to hold the property and still pay the tax without liquidating...I believe the federal government also has payment options if they are needed so it is highly unlikely (not impossible but unlikely) that a farm would need to be liquidated for the estate tax *Alone* to be paid... 
But all this aside I still think an estate tax is not a fair tax and that what is being passed to the children has already been taxed and therefore should not be taxed again...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

You are not worth attacking. Any financial information that is from 8 years ago is useless for the new take code. 

Don't forget that the family heirlooms are also part of the Death Tax. Great Great Great Grandmother's furniture, paintings, jewelry, will also be taxed. Tractors that are worth 100K+ for cultivation taxed. Farm tools, taxed.......

Find it very sad that Progressives would rather take, through taxes, other people's earned money because of their need to covet other people's success


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

off2knit said:


> You are not worth attacking. Any financial information that is from 8 years ago is useless for the new take code.
> 
> Don't forget that the family heirlooms are also part of the Death Tax. Great Great Great Grandmother's furniture, paintings, jewelry, will also be taxed. Tractors that are worth 100K+ for cultivation taxed. Farm tools, taxed.......
> 
> Find it very sad that Progressives would rather take, through taxes, other people's earned money because of their need to covet other people's success


A report from 2005 is highly pertinent if it contains information about tax rates from the year 2000  the same rates that are due to take effect in 2013.

From the Congressional Budget Office:
_ "In 2000, when the effective estate tax exemption amount was $675,000, 138 (or about 8 percent) of the estates of farmers who left enough assets to owe estate taxes faced a tax payment that exceeded their liquid assets, compared with about 5 percent of all estates that owed taxes. Those numbers are upper bounds, however, because the definition of liquid assets used on estate tax returns excludes some money held in trusts, which could also be used to pay estate taxes." _

So taking into account trust funds, far fewer than 138 farms were faced with liquifying any assets. Furthermore, only $675,000 was exempt from estate taxes in 2000. In 2013, $1 million will be exempt. Only a small fraction or farms (if any) will need to liquify assets in order to pay federal estate taxes.

I find it very sad that scaremongers push their far right agendas by needlessly frightening the bejesus out of people. Rolling back tax rates to pre-Bush levels is not coveting, nor is it socialism.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, yes, I understand about what is taxed and what is not taxed. When we sold the farm, we paid taxes out the wazoo because we did not re-invest in more real estate so only had enough money to buy this 55 year old fixer-upper with the only cash left after taxes. All equipment was also taxed to the hilt so we worked and paid to college educate two daughters and have this house and that is all but we are thankful for the roof over our head--for how long we don't know as I take lots of medicine.

NWG, glad you are better as I have had double pneumonia so understand how terrible you feel with that problem.

It is nice to see just how "nice" we can all be towards each other instead of all that hatefulness.

Won't be online much as must catch-up on housework and get ready for Thanksgiving. Daughter is cooking turkey and pies at her house where we all will meet, but I am making the salad and buying rolls (for the first time).

Happy Thanksgiving and good luck shopping for those who get out there with all the other people on Black Friday. There is "nothing" worth being among all those people for me so I don't go out on Black Friday.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Goodness, I have missed a lot of nasty remarks from several Obo supporters who are still thinking the USA will be OK after 4 more years of OBO's reign! Goodluck.
> ...


You are welcome. Have a nice Thanksgiving.

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numerous, you don't have any sympathy for anyone. You need to "lighten" up. 

One of your own has been ill (NWG) but you have not even had the decency to send well wishes!

Is OBO the only thing you care about? Poor you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Oh I am sorry didn't know you were that ill, do take care of yourself, don't over do. Can someone come in and help you and husband? Take care, and don't over do. 
As for husband, hope all turns out well for him.
I tell everone I had three boys, two left home and take care of themseleves, one will never grow up and will take care of him for life. (husband).
But do take care of yourself first, or you will not be able to help him too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Numerous, you don't have any sympathy for anyone. You need to "lighten" up.
> 
> One of your own has been ill (NWG) but you have not even had the decency to send well wishes!
> 
> Is OBO the only thing you care about? Poor you!


She is afraid she may be wrong, and all she cares about is herself, and has to be right. Ingried
Must look at Russia and how it was a country that was run by goverment, and now open to business who support themseleves instead of goverment run? Doesn't anyone question why?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Russia, run by the gov't, didn't work, did it. The same here.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

NWG - Had no idea you were sick. Don't have internet at home. Wishing you wellness soon and a speedy recovery for your hubby. Mine was in the hospital for four days so I can sympathize. 
Came upon this page, by accident. Thought all of this was over since the election was two weeks ago. God Bless Us All.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numerous, you don't have any sympathy for anyone. You need to "lighten" up.
> 
> One of your own has been ill (NWG) but you have not even had the decency to send well wishes!
> 
> Is OBO the only thing you care about? Poor you!


I'm sorry that NWG, or anyone else for that matter, has been ill, but I don't even know her. I haven't gotten acquainted with anyone because I've been too busy correcting the untruths that you troublemakers have been spreading.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> off2knit,
> The Progressives are pathetic. It is unbelieveable how ignorant some people are.


There you go making a blanket statement about a large group of people again!!! 
How many times do I need to remind people that blanket statements such as these only show a prejudice against the group of people at which they are aimed and that it is also said that they make the person whom makes such a statement out to be a mean and nasty bully..._Which I am sure you are not_...so could y'all please refrain from name calling and making blanket statements such as this one so that I will not have to change my good opinion of you ...Thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Numerous, you don't have any sympathy for anyone. You need to "lighten" up.
> ...


Maybe if you spent more time correcting yourself and seeing to your own life you would not have such a reason to feel you need to correct everone else. :evil: :mrgreen: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> NWG - Had no idea you were sick. Don't have internet at home. Wishing you wellness soon and a speedy recovery for your hubby. Mine was in the hospital for four days so I can sympathize.
> Came upon this page, by accident. Thought all of this was over since the election was two weeks ago. God Bless Us All.


Have a Happy Thanksgiving, and may God Bless you too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Numerous, you don't have any sympathy for anyone. You need to "lighten" up.
> ...


Ingried, you "never" had any good words for any of your group and as Numerous, you really don't either until I called you on not caring for NWG.

You can say you are not her, but your words indicate you are her as "we" know her well.

So sad that you can only think of yourself and your "warped" views.

I will pray for you as I prayed for Ingried to finally see the "light" for compassion for mankind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Won't be online much during this holiday so if you are traveling, be safe and write again soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup. Sounds like Ingried. Disguised Ingried.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Of all the troublemakers here, I pity you most, Janeway. How sad to spend what may be your final days consumed with hatred and paranoia, just trying to stir up arguments with your passive-aggressive comments.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This is definitely Ingried.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is definitely Ingried.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. Ingried, Numeros, mojave and NWG are inspired identities developed by a consortium of Obama-supporting liberals for the specific purpose of irritating conservative Republicans. :-D :twisted:

Turkeys of the world unite whether ye be liberal or conservative!


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > This is definitely Ingried.
> ...


Gobble-gobble!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is definitely Ingried.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Hey, I had to sit all day Saturday, at a craft show, next to a person selling t-shirts that read - 
Coal and Liberals
Save America
Burn em Both!
I don't know how I lasted. And then to top it all off, they left their money bag on their chair and pushed it under my table end. When I saw it, I called the organizers over and said, somebody left this. I didn't know what was in it at the time. Three ladies opened it and there was hundreds of dollars in there. They thanked me profusely. I said, just tell them that it was turned in by the liberal Democrat that sat next to them all day, with a big smile.
Oh the trials and tribulations we go through!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Numeros said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy said:
> ...


Gobble-gobble


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


Gobble Gobble!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a bad time to be a turkey, but count me in.



frankie2963 said:


> Numeros said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL Damemary. I was just thinking of an old TV show "WKRP in Cincinatti" The radio station was supposed to drop turkeys out of a helicopter for a Thanksgiving promotion. They dropped live turkeys out of the helicopter and they were spaltting all over the sidewalk. Somebody forgot totell them that turkeys can't fly.
It was one of the most hilarious episodes of that show I had ever seen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"With God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly." Les Nessman



Northwoods Gal said:


> LOL Damemary. I was just thinking of an old TV show "WKRP in Cincinatti" The radio station was supposed to drop turkeys out of a helicopter for a Thanksgiving promotion. They dropped live turkeys out of the helicopter and they were spaltting all over the sidewalk. Somebody forgot totell them that turkeys can't fly.
> It was one of the most hilarious episodes of that show I had ever seen.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> LOL Damemary. I was just thinking of an old TV show "WKRP in Cincinatti" The radio station was supposed to drop turkeys out of a helicopter for a Thanksgiving promotion. They dropped live turkeys out of the helicopter and they were spaltting all over the sidewalk. Somebody forgot totell them that turkeys can't fly.
> It was one of the most hilarious episodes of that show I had ever seen.


LOL :lol: I remember that one...it was hilarious...but it is only domestic Turkeys that cannot fly had they used wild ones they would not have splatted so badly...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I am languishing in bed with some kind of bad bug. Since I'm the cook for Thanksgiving, we've decided to have it this Sunday so I'm assuming we will have a few days to become more thankful.

Has anyone been paying attention to what's been going on between Israel and Gaza? A cease fire has been agreed on that's supposed to start at 11am PST. I'm thankful for this in advance of Thanksgiving. I only hope it lasts. I think it was especially helpful that Egyptian President Mohamed Morsi acted as the go-between in this situation.

The US has long supported Israel which I believe is a good thing. The Palestinians are still waiting to have their homeland, too. Both countries are lobbing missles at each other. Israeli Prime Minister has stated his country will do anything to protect Israel, including a land war. Meanwhile, innocent civilians on both sides have been killed or wounded. Dead men, women and children can't negotiate anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry you are sick. My biggest fear is to be sick on Thanksgiving with a crowd coming. I am getting over a bad virus and thank God I don't have to cook. However, I will have company and turkey on Sat. I hope I am all better by then.

Sun. is a good idea for you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I am languishing in bed with some kind of bad bug. Since I'm the cook for Thanksgiving, we've decided to have it this Sunday so I'm assuming we will have a few days to become more thankful.
> 
> Has anyone been paying attention to what's been going on between Israel and Gaza? A cease fire has been agreed on that's supposed to start at 11am PST. I'm thankful for this in advance of Thanksgiving. I only hope it lasts. I think it was especially helpful that Egyptian President Mohamed Morsi acted as the go-between in this situation.
> 
> The US has long supported Israel which I believe is a good thing. The Palestinians are still waiting to have their homeland, too. Both countries are lobbing missles at each other. Israeli Prime Minister has stated his country will do anything to protect Israel, including a land war. Meanwhile, innocent civilians on both sides have been killed or wounded. Dead men, women and children can't negotiate anything.


Though everytime I begin to want the Palestinians to have a country they send a suicide bomber,lob missles, and side with terrorists. I think it was Golda Meyer (sp?) that said that there would never be peace until the Palestinians love their children more than they hate us. Hard to wrap my head around how a mother wants her child to blow themselves up to kill innocent people all in the name of Allah


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder if the mothers know what their kids are up to. Do you think they all know?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops, partial post. See the complete post on the nest page.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Something interesting about the early Israeli government is that a terrorist organisation called Irgun was formed before WWII and killed the British in Palestine as part of the movement to create the Israeli homeland that the British claimed to want. Barbara Tuchman wrote a very interesting book called "Bible and Sword" that describes the British interest in the creation of Israel from its earliest roots.

I tend to think the families of suicide bombers know what their children are planning to do, at least to some extent. We live in such a different society that it is really hard to understand terrorism at all, including suicide bombers, even after the destruction of the World Trade Center. 

How did our own country break our status as a British colony and become an independent country? Among other things, we waged war on Britain. It looks like turning a colony into an independent nation often involves war and violence.

I am definetly NOT TRYING TO TRASH ISRAEL IN ANY WAY by what I've said here.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

From the Palestinian viewpoint - No Palestinian is going to be able to live in peace until Israel stops taking Arab-owned land and respects the civil rights of Arabs living within the borders of Israel. For the Palestinians whose grandparents and parents were displaced by the 1947 partitioning, it is now four generations of festering bitterness and hatred. How can a mother teach her children about hope when she has never known anything but desperation and hopelessness?
The Israelis are justified in wanting the years and years of attacks to permanently cease, but they have not been complete innocents in the atrocity department. Both sides need to back off the hardline positions and work on developing real homes for everyone. Not internment camps, not squatter slums with shacks built from whatever is available, not crowded buildings with apartments the size of a closet. Real homes with gardens where olive trees, fig trees and grape vines can be planted.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mojave, I agree. I think the length of the troubles between Israelis and Palestineans makes it exceptionally difficult to create a lasting peace that won't tolerate internment camps, and gives real civil rights for Palestineans. So much of the problems betwee the two factions is deeply ingrained now. Somehow both sides have to do the impossible and leave the past behind to enter into productive negotiations.

joeysomma, at this late date, some compromises about the disputed territory have to be made. And the compromises, if they ever occur, have to somehow respect both sides in this dispute. Compromise over some issues can be easy. The potential compromises I'm talking about are tremendously difficult just as the current situation is. Lobbing bombs back and forth only makes things work, especially when some of the dead and injured on both sides are women and children, and the historical aspect of the conflict is so deeply ingrained.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

This time Iran is in the picture, publicly backing Hamas and boasting of all the weapons they are providing to them. It is not just between Israel and Palestine. This adds another dimension to the situation and also has to be taken into account. It makes any truce and lasting peace in the region all the more difficult.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mojave, I agree. I think the length of the troubles between Israelis and Palestineans makes it exceptionally difficult to create a lasting peace that won't tolerate internment camps, and gives real civil rights for Palestineans. So much of the problems betwee the two factions is deeply ingrained now. Somehow both sides have to do the impossible and leave the past behind to enter into productive negotiations.
> 
> joeysomma, at this late date, some compromises about the disputed territory have to be made. And the compromises, if they ever occur, have to somehow respect both sides in this dispute. Compromise over some issues can be easy. The potential compromises I'm talking about are tremendously difficult just as the current situation is. Lobbing bombs back and forth only makes things work, especially when some of the dead and injured on both sides are women and children, and the historical aspect of the conflict is so deeply ingrained.


Israel doesn't have to compromise anything. It is their land and they need to protect it just as we would protect the US if attacked. Hopefully. God's chosen people ,the enemy is going down! We are in the last days. People get ready Jesus is coming soon!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Iran is helping Hamas. Hamas is attacking Israel. The U.S. is backing Israel. Hezbollah is on the other side of Israel in Lebanon, waiting to see what happens. One good thing (for Israel, not the Syrian people) is Assad of Syria has his hands full with the internal rebellion and cannot help Hezbollah. And there is the question mark of which way will Egypt swing when the chips are down. Quite the scary mix waiting to blow sky high if any one party decides to act in a volatile manner.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mojave, joeysomma, solowey girl, and me, too, have all mentioned various elements of the conflict between Israel and Hamas in Gaza. The few problems we've identified are extremely difficulty to solve and we haven't identified all of the problems between Israel and Hamas. Then comes the involvement of other nearby countries such as Iran in the Middle East.

Country Bumpkins says "Israel doesn't have to compromise anything. It is their land and they need to protect it just as we would protect the US if attacked. Hopefully. God's chosen people ,the enemy is going down! We are in the last days. People get ready Jesus is coming soon!"

Country Bumpkins, just because we may be in the last days doesn't mean we are allowed to sit back and watch what's happening in the Middle East because Jesus may come soon. While we're waiting for Him to get here we are still required to seek humanitarian solutions to problems of the smallest and on up to the biggest problems in the world. Israel and other countries may well have to make hugely difficult compromises. I am not being sarcastic here. I'm just saying that we can't dodge the necessity to live up to our beliefs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Bumpkins! Did you have a nice Thanksgiving? I got my tastebuds back just in time. My SIL as always did a great job on the dinner. Always nice to be with the inlaws, but I am tired. So I shall rest up and knit.!
Hugs


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Hi Bumpkins! Did you have a nice Thanksgiving? I got my tastebuds back just in time. My SIL as always did a great job on the dinner. Always nice to be with the inlaws, but I am tired. So I shall rest up and knit.!
> Hugs


Danged Abraham and Sarah! If she didn't agree for him to have children with a slave, none of this would be going on today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > From the Palestinian viewpoint - No Palestinian is going to be able to live in peace until Israel stops taking Arab-owned land and respects the civil rights of Arabs living within the borders of Israel. For the Palestinians whose grandparents and parents were displaced by the 1947 partitioning, it is now four generations of festering bitterness and hatred. How can a mother teach her children about hope when she has never known anything but desperation and hopelessness?
> ...


In l947 - I remember it well - land was taken from the Palestinians, and given to the new State (Country of Israeal) in order that the Jews would have a country of their own for the first time - this was done after a huge amount of dissent and opposition by many countries. The Palestinians were invited to be part of the country -- The Mufti of Jerusalem (I believe that was his title - refused to allow the Palestinians to go to the new country and was the main reason that the Palestinians and Jews started fighting. until he got involved and used his power and his armies to incite the Palestinians - many were quite willing to become citizens of Israel because they were offered land until the Mufti insisted they fight.

Years and years of right on BOTH sides have caused these problems. I am very much for the Jews to have a country of their own, always have been and always will be especially after the way they were treated by 90% of the countries of the world and after the camps in Germany and Poland during the war-- I however, remember that the Palestinians were removed from their land when Israel was made a State.If I remember correctly, they were not given any thing for their land -- most were poor and had no assets. The Jews took the land, worked it - planted it and it bloomed. Right on both sides. That is why there is so much hate over so many years. That is what happened. I remember it , I have newspaper clippings about it because my father saved all the information. It was a huge thing then. There was two sides to the question and the scars have never healed. Israel stands alone - and the Palestinians have never been allowed to forget it because their leaders won't let them. The people are the ones who suffer . Those are the facts that I learned about -- and have newspaper stories about the whole time. You are correct - it is a festering bitterness that has been passed down through 2 or 3 generations. since the state of Isreal was set up. (1947 I believe).


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


The last I heard Israel has full diplomatic relations with Egypt and Jordan. Are you saying these two countries are not Muslim? It is going to be a big shock to President Morsi of Egypt and King Abdullah II when they find out they are not Islamic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


You are so right joeysomma.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


 1948


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Danged Abraham and Sarah! If she didn't agree for him to have children with a slave, none of this would be going on today.


I love your sense of humour, but some may not understand.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The land was given to Israel (Jacob) in the Old Testament. The land has always belonged to Israel. Many times when the nation of Israel disobeyed God, the people were taken into slavery by other countries. Then when they obeyed God they were able to return to their land. My times they were told to go to the land of Israel and to destroy all of the people residing there.
> 
> Actually the Palestinians are not a people like the Egyptians or Iranians. They are Arabs that are just living in the land of Israel. There will never be peace in the Middle East.
> 
> No Muslim Country will ever accept Israel as a country with the right to exist.


Thank you for being one of the few people who actually know their history. I always add that there are three things here

1. Jacob was given the land but he was not told it would be an easy task.
2. The Jews have been exiled many times but they have always come back.
3. At no time has Israel been entirely void of Jewish people, there have always been Jews living there.

Also many people do not understand that the Palestinians are Arabs. There has never been a Palestinian nation, nor do they do not speak Palestinian.

Palestine was conquered by the Islamic Empire, beginning in 634 CE


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


There is one paragraph above that I agree l00% on, it is the last one -- I can't see there ever being much change.

Palestinians have been there for centuries -- that is also a fact.

As for the rest, I can see that you know it all about the whole situation. Who am I to argue --Things are always so black and white with so many of you. The world is full of two sides - this is one of those situations. Not going to argue -- you, as we all know, are *always* right.


----------



## tulliver (Jun 5, 2012)

children and their parents are dying - no being murdered in a conflict about land - children of both sides

I dont think you should be getting into a state about a new country formed in 1948. 
Yes I know I have been previously reminded about folk from other countries sticking their noses into your politics well this is what you are doing 


Dont forget the land was there

It was lived on by many people 

The victors of World war made a right hash of splitting the world up - remember the berlin wall? parents and children living each side and not allowed to visit

I know what my Dad told me about Palastine and what it was like before the state of Israel set up he was there when the King David hotel was blown up.
But I am realistic to know I heard HIS impressions and so I have read a lot on the subject and I do know one thing which has always worried me for a long time - we know how the Jews were treated by the Germans and the people of other countries helping them because of their anti semitism - then how can the Jews not have some sympathy with the palastinians who were pushed into displacement camps and are still living there.

I dont side with either and I dont claim to know it all. I just feel for all those Mums and their children suffering solely because some 'BIG' men want their own way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Hi Bumpkins! Did you have a nice Thanksgiving? I got my tastebuds back just in time. My SIL as always did a great job on the dinner. Always nice to be with the inlaws, but I am tired. So I shall rest up and knit.!
> Hugs


So glad you are feeling better and got to enjoy the food. Now to rest for you! I guess you are making somethink sweet for you little doll? Hugs back.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I am knitting hats for her. And then some litle cardies and leg warmers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Yes, I am knitting hats for her. And then some litle cardies and leg warmers.


Show us the pictures! Sounds so cute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone told me that the Great Spirit gave North America to the Native American tribes eons ago.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bumpkins! Did you have a nice Thanksgiving? I got my tastebuds back just in time. My SIL as always did a great job on the dinner. Always nice to be with the inlaws, but I am tired. So I shall rest up and knit.!
> ...


Glad you are feeling better NWG.

For once we agree about Abraham and Sarah. The slave's son believes he has the right to Israel because he was the first born child, but A & S's son is the rightful owner. There won't ever be peace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Someone told me that the Great Spirit gave North America to the Native American tribes eons ago.


Yes that is what my grandparents told me that it came from the Great Spirit. MY GP's did not say if our ancestors walked across the Bering Strait.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm out of bed after a virus so missed Black Friday (I don't do that anyway). Go to doctor tomorrow.

Cannot remember who said my final days would be spent being hateful,but that was way beyond mean! I know my days are numbered, but you could die before me as we don't know when our time is finished.

I have my thoughts and am nice to those who deserve to be treated with respect--you do not deserve any kind words from me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

tulliver said:


> children and their parents are dying - no being murdered in a conflict about land - children of both sides
> 
> I dont think you should be getting into a state about a new country formed in 1948.
> Yes I know I have been previously reminded about folk from other countries sticking their noses into your politics well this is what you are doing
> ...


Yes, I remember when the Berlin Wall came down--I have a piece of it!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


We have a Polish Mail Man straight from Poland. I kept trying to remember the name of the cabbage rolls. I remembered this morning. Now, I see it here. Vedy, vedy straaaannnge. I want to make some.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > tulliver said:
> ...


Country B read the article--interesting! Others might find it interesting too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Well, well, well someone who knows what is going on here. Too bad the zombies don't know.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Aren't you ladies done with all that crap? How about silencing yourselves for the good of the country? Or writing your congressmen and women with ideas. That article was pure junk and so is the web page it was on. Absolute trash. It's over. Obama won. Deal with it. I don't mean to be harsh, but this only perpetuates the hostility and I, for one, am tired of it. It is especially bad where I am, so I will sign off on this page as I don't want it in my personal readings as well. I am off to knit for CHRISTmas!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

It is much better out here in the forum without reading this type of lies, and trying to reason with people who are blinded by their hatred of him - Welcome back to the real world - 

Best to get back to what this forum is about - creating nice things, teaching each other and helping each other instead of spouting hatred. Join in and spread good thoughts, not hatred- join in and share our knowledge of creating beautiful things, join in on positive thoughts, not negative thoughts like are spoken here. Avoid arguing with close minds -- nothing we can ever say will make an iota of difference. The election is over - they lost,Obama won.America spoke.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I stated it was an interesting article. If you know any of the history of the rise of communism, there are similarities. It seems some have a closed mind about Obama. I'm looking at all possibilities. Like I said it is interesting.


Thank you for posting the article. Once again we are not suppose to have an opinion unless it is theirs. :-(


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Aren't you ladies done with all that crap? How about silencing yourselves for the good of the country? Or writing your congressmen and women with ideas. That article was pure junk and so is the web page it was on. Absolute trash. It's over. Obama won. Deal with it. I don't mean to be harsh, but this only perpetuates the hostility and I, for one, am tired of it. It is especially bad where I am, so I will sign off on this page as I don't want it in my personal readings as well. I am off to knit for CHRISTmas!


You sound pretty hostile to me, so you aren't tired of it.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > I stated it was an interesting article. If you know any of the history of the rise of communism, there are similarities. It seems some have a closed mind about Obama. I'm looking at all possibilities. Like I said it is interesting.
> ...


And those with an opinion different from yours you call "zombies" of the "Antichrist Party." You owe over half the voters in this country a big apology, Bumpkins.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


If the shoe fits Lillyk.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It is much better out here in the forum without reading this type of lies, and trying to reason with people who are blinded by their hatred of him - Welcome back to the real world -
> 
> Best to get back to what this forum is about - creating nice things, teaching each other and helping each other instead of spouting hatred. Join in and spread good thoughts, not hatred- join in and share our knowledge of creating beautiful things, join in on positive thoughts, not negative thoughts like are spoken here. Avoid arguing with close minds -- nothing we can ever say will make an iota of difference. The election is over - they lost,Obama won.America spoke.


Designer, I think you have said enough about the politics of the USA especially since you are not even in this country--you should stick your nose into your own politics. Leave ours alone.

I'm in the real world you are the one out of reality!

Canada has its own set of problems are you trying to solve them? Apparently not as you are on here trying to get me to like OBO which I don't and Never Will!

Guess I should google about Canada to find out all of the woes in that country--especially with your health care. I know people who died waiting for surgery as it was delayed for so long.

I have no desire to travel to Canada--never been there and proud of it, but have traveled most of the world. Have you ever been out of Canadian Borders? Probably not!

I still think the election was rigged as Romney was ahead for so long then OBO took over so it was given to him. America is ruined but guess you want us in the same position as Canada--in a bad recession yourselves!

America did not speak so our election is "None" of your business.

Yes, I do knit/crochet and make quilts for Charity but I'll bet you don't make anything and give it away as you are simply too stingy!

Give me your address and I'll send you a dollar to call someone who would care what you think as I sure don't.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Numeros said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Oh, dear me is this LillyK, ConanK back on KP thought you were thrown off once guess I'll have to report you as you have reported me to Admin.

Sorry about thinking you were Ingried with this new name.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KEgan said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes, it is strange that a man "straight from Poland" can land a "job" with the postal service when we have American Born People who are "out of work."


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer, I think you have said enough about the politics of the USA especially since you are not even in this country--you should stick your nose into your own politics. Leave ours alone.
> 
> I'm in the real world you are the one out of reality!
> 
> ...


Janeway you are such a sweet person, our lives are enriched by the merry tinkle of your laughter. NOT.

You always find some kind and soothing words to say to other posters. NOT

You are the breathe of reason and sanity. NOT
You believe everyone has a voice, no matter where in the world they live. NOT

You are free to search the Internet for problems relating to Canada, and offer your opinion. YES. 
Anyone can do this, no one is denying them that right. YES

You do not have to love, or even like your President, no one is forcing you to do that, but they are allowing you to express your political preference. You can do this without hate and malice. Everyone has freedom of choice. 
But, if others choices are not similar to yours, are you permitted to slam them. NO

So, you have no desire to travel to Canada, that is your choice, I will not condemn you for not wishing to travel to another country and experience life and culture there. You are missing out on a wonderful experience. If I had the money I would travel to so many countries. Living in the USA, Canada is so close, just across the river for some. You do not have a 24 hours flight in a crowded aeroplane, you can catch a bus, ride a bike or even walk from your country to Canada.

I have absolutely no idea where Designer has travelled, how extensively she has travelled or where she desires to travel. * Nor do you*.

I do not believe she has ever made her travel plans public knowledge, therefore do you have the right to say


> Have you ever been out of Canadian Borders? Probably not!


. NO

As I said, you have such a sweet charming way with words NOT
You say such charming and warm things to and about people NOT
I am sure Designer has now added you to her Christmas card list I HOPE NOT


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Not only is designer1234 well travelled, she has spent years Living in other countries.
She is also kind, considerate and helpful.


----------



## Numeros (Oct 22, 2012)

Martha French said:


> Janeway you are such a sweet person, our lives are enriched by the merry tinkle of your laughter. NOT.
> 
> You always find some kind and soothing words to say to other posters. NOT
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well said, Martha.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

I second that; well said Martha!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many of us welcome friends from outside the USA to comment as they choose. Judgemental claptrap from inside the country? Not so much.



Janeway said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Well 'Janeway',by now you will have received my PM to you re my report to Admin. about your impolite behaviour in replies to fellow KP'ers.

All of us are entitled to air our views, speak about many different topics and do not deserve rude comments from you.

The constant ranting from yourself, and others, are not what what we are expecting to read now that the tension of the USA election is over.

I am sorry if I have over-reacted, but I just felt that your imput was very unladylike. The first RULE of the KP Forum is to be polite..and I think you have broken that rule.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Well 'Janeway',by now you will have received my PM to you re my report to Admin. about your impolite behaviour in replies to fellow KP'ers.
> 
> All of us are entitled to air our views, speak about many different topics and do not deserve rude comments from you.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I deleted your PM without reading it as you are such a "nasty" person so don't send any more! I have reported you for making hateful comments where you have no businesses my words were not for you, but you always step in with your hateful remarks.

If you cannot "brag" about yourself, then you are not on line for weeks at a time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Martha, again it is not your place to respond.

Designer has slammed me constantly on this site and I'm tired of it.

I have traveled the world in my younger days. Cannot travel now because of ill health.

I have reported you for your hateful remarks to me--guess you thought you were funny.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Not only is designer1234 well travelled, she has spent years Living in other countries.
> She is also kind, considerate and helpful.


Well, Designer "never" has been nice to me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Damemary,why did you change your name?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

The November 2012 election is finished and it is time to retire this topic. Take a more proactive approach and start a new topic with a title which will allow your friends to find you.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Designer, I think you have said enough about the politics of the USA especially since you are not even in this country--you should stick your nose into your own politics. Leave ours alone.
> 
> I'm in the real world you are the one out of reality!
> 
> ...


Wow Janeway your response to Designer really surprises me...Designer has a right to her opinion the same as you do...you have a right to disagree with her too but I feel that you have no right to put her or her country down for that opinion as it appears you have done here...I do understand that you may feel angry and as if she should not be involved in this conversation but again I reiterate that she does have the same rights to voice her opinion on any subject the same as you do and she should be able to voice that opinion with out fear of being personally attacked for doing so...please stop the meanness as you have said so many times it is not nice and no one should be treated in that manner...


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Martha, again it is not your place to respond.
> 
> Designer has slammed me constantly on this site and I'm tired of it.
> 
> ...


If you post on the open forum, then you are posting to the whole forum and must expect answers from the whole forum. If you do not believe it is my place to respond then keep the message private and send a PM, that is why it is there.

No I did not think I was funny, nor did I think my remarks were hateful. But I did think you remarks were nasty and uncalled for. The same applies to the remarks you have made today.


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

Ladies, I have read your political threads over the last month or so with mounting discomfort. Who knew grown up people could slide so quickly from the political to the offensively personal? (And no, I know not everyone who posts does this, so don't take umbrage, I'm just not into naming and shaming). 

What's really alarming is that I've seen posts from almost all of you on other threads which show you to be the rational, compassionate, fun people you all are. Where does this vitriol come from and can it please go away? I'm quite interested in politics and social engineering but no way would I post my opinions here because I feel honestly intimidated into staying away from it.

You can say don't read and move on. Ok, I'll do that, but it's like watching a car crash in slo-mo as you verbally kick the s**t out of each other - how many prospective KPers are turned away after reading these threads?

Ooh, the air's way too thin up here on the moral high ground, sermon over.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember someone on KP posting these words about two weeks ago, but for the life of me I cannot remember who posted them. Perhaps someone else may know. I think they may apply to this post.



> I have decided not to write anymore hateful words, unless someone just cuts me to the bone on KP. There is too much hate in the world daily.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

First of all. I hope our fellow KPers in the UK have been able to keep their WIPs dry even if they have been in the flooded areas. Of course, I hope none of you in the UK have been flooded at all.

Secondly, now that those of us in the US have just had a special holiday to give thanks for all we have, I hope we can stop all the mudslinging that's gone on here. Sometimes it's hard to resist saying something rude. I know I haven't always been able to resist that temptation. With the US facing the "Fiscal Cliff" I can see another barrage of argument and insult, but we don't have to indulge in it if we don't want to.

Christmas is on its way. We aren't all Christians, but I'm sure we all understand the importance of kindness and caring. I haven't come across a religion yet that doesn't value and encourage its followers to practice loving kindness every day of the year.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope we can have a positive and constructive discussion of this. The "Fiscal Cliff" is looming over us. The President has said that Social Security won't be on the table when it comes to deciding how the Fiscal Cliff can be avoided, Medicare could be.

I don't think I'm alone in believing Social Security is "our" money because we all pay into it with every paycheck we get. I was curious about how Medicare is funded. Of course there is a lot more info about how Medicare is funded, including some good info from Medicare itself, this sums up how Medicare Parts A and B are paid for.

As you'll see, Medicare Part A is paid by us and by our employers. I read about the other parts of Medicare coverage, and they are all paid for like Medicare Part B, in general.

I think the info below will give you an idea of what might be on the table in the negotiations to avoind the Fiscal Cliff when it comes to what could happen to Medicare.

MEDICAID is a different case. It is funded by the Federal Government and by State Governments. I assume Medicaid could undergo significant changes in funding.

This is from CNNMoney's "Ultimate Guide to Retirement"

"WHO PAYS FOR MEDICARE?
Medicare is funded by the Social Security Administration. Which means it's funded by taxpayers: We all pay 1.45% of our earnings into FICA - Federal Insurance Contributions Act, if you're into deciphering acronyms - which go toward Medicare. Employers pay another 1.45%, bringing the total to 2.9%. (If you're self-employed, you must cough up the entire 2.9%.) The Medicare deduction on your paycheck might say FICA-HI. The HI refers to Health Insurance, and it's your premium cost for all Medicare coverage.

While our FICA taxes to cover payments into the Social Security system are levied only on the first $106,800 in earnings for 2010, the Medicare tax is levied on every penny you earn.

You will also pay some Medicare costs yourself when you start using the plan.

MEDICARE PART A
Medicare Part A provides coverage if you're hospitalized. This coverage is "free" - meaning you pay no premiums - if you paid into the Social Security pool for at least 10 years.

MEDICARE PART B
Medicare Part B provides coverage for doctor visits and other "outpatient" costs such as medical equipment and physical therapy. It also covers some preventive costs such as diabetes testing, glaucoma screening, and colon and prostate cancer screening.

Part B comes with a monthly premium you must pay; in 2010, the base premium is $96.40, only if you had SSA withheld in 2009. For all others, the 2010 base premium is $110.50. But if your adjusted gross income is above $85,000 (or $170,000 for married couples filing a joint tax return), you'll be hit with a supplemental premium that will add at least 40% to your cost."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Not only is designer1234 well travelled, she has spent years Living in other countries.
> ...


Thankyou for the kind words tryalot--

Janeway- 
You are correct- you insulted me, and have never said a nice thing to me or about me and have insulted my country which I have never done to yours.. and yes, I told you I could never be friends with someone who insults Canada - especially when they have said they are 'proud' not to have even come here. I personally don't feel Canadians would be too sad about that. If anyone reading these posts doubts that - read back to our main conversation and decide for yourself. You take turns attacking different people, and I realize reading back this while that I am only one of them who has felt your nasty remarks.

Personally-- if you show pictures of your work, I would appreciate the work, if you talk knitting, I would answer you, If you joined one of my workshops I would welcome you-
but on this forum, I don't plan on having any further conversation with you. So be as nasty about me as you wish -- be as insulting to my Country, tell the tales about 'your friends' experiences with Canadians (which by the way I don't believe) and carry on as it seems to be something you enjoy so much.

So why don't you 
forget that I don't want to be your friend -you have made it clear that that is just a ploy to cause trouble- you don't like me, nor my country - - your feelings are not hurt - that is just your way of getting attention, you love to attack. Attack away- Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Frog Queen said:


> Ladies, I have read your political threads over the last month or so with mounting discomfort. Who knew grown up people could slide so quickly from the political to the offensively personal? (And no, I know not everyone who posts does this, so don't take umbrage, I'm just not into naming and shaming).
> 
> What's really alarming is that I've seen posts from almost all of you on other threads which show you to be the rational, compassionate, fun people you all are. Where does this vitriol come from and can it please go away? I'm quite interested in politics and social engineering but no way would I post my opinions here because I feel honestly intimidated into staying away from it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Designer, I think you have said enough about the politics of the USA especially since you are not even in this country--you should stick your nose into your own politics. Leave ours alone.
> ...


Martha - thankyou. I have travelled to beautiful Australia, Lived in New Zealand - one of my favorite places in the world, and spent l0 winters in Mesa Arizona-- Have visited Europe, Scotland, Fiji, Many places in the States -I am getting used to Janeways nastiness- and it is rather sad. She doesn't just pick on me - she attacks everyone -- she seems to derive pleasure from the kind of post you are answering. Your hope is realized - I send Christmas cards to my friends. I think I will answer her latest as it makes her true colors come out for the world to see.

She can rant all she wants-- but -- America spoke and Obama won. She can convince herself it was fixed -- the world knows that isn't the case. The narrow minded- rigid, unbending nastiness, as well as Romney's 'flip flops' showed the Majority of Americans what they didn't want.

Christmas is coming -- I wonder whether they will take a break over Christ's birthday- It doesn't seem as if that is in the cards .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer, thought you were not going to be "nasty" but your last message was just that--nasty!

It is strange how you can "slam" me but when I say something about you--I'm being nasty!

I'm not hateful to everyone only those who are hateful to me as you have been from your first post.

I don't care where you have traveled nor where you have lived--others might so your postings were to inform those who are interested.

I have a very happy life with a DH, two daughters, four grandchildren and lots of friends and church friends so I don't want your friendship either so we agree about that subject.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For any of those who agree with Janeway -I would ask that you watch this message by Tom Brokaw about my country. I doubt you will Janeway, but hopefully the others will,

Hopefully you might realize that there is the *faintest possibility*
that you know nothing about Canada and that possibly your countrymen don't agree with you. Is there a possibility that you might be wrong about us? I am aware that you would never admit that in a million years.

http://www.wimp.com/explainscanada/

I am glad you have a happy life with DH, two daughters, four grandchildren and lots of friends - obviously you are a lucky woman. I wonder why you feel that attacking people is the way you want to live your life when you are so fortunate.

I have 2 adult children -- my oldest son died at 53- 3 years ago of esophageal cancer after suffering dreadfully-- two grandchildren and I lost a child as a sids baby in l958. You have much to be thankful for -- you are also a devout Christian -- you have the world in your hands.

It would be nice if you looked at this film, but I am willing to bet you won't- others have seen it and will see it. It is the truth about the relationship between our countries. We are good neighbors -- too bad you dislike us so much. you are missing a lot. 
-------
I wrote a lot -and decided to delete most of what I had to say.
It would just be like a red flag and cause more dissension.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not happy to heard I will have to start paying more that $2,000 a year new taxes if we go off the cliff .:{


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not happy to heard I will have to start paying more that $2,000 a year new taxes if we go off the cliff .:{


I am 100% in agreement.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CB, if you are in the class of folks to pay more than $2000 more a year in taxes you already have lots of money and should be able to pay for what you get from your government. Closing all the loopholes in the world will never give this country the income it needs. We all need to pay more in taxes if we want better schools, law enforcement and healthcare. Or we could just let the kids roam the streets with the criminals while the schools crumble into dust along with the jails, the hospitals, the bridges, the highways, the water systems, etc., etc., etc., all give out.

I notice so many people want so much from government but they just aren't willing to pay for it. Too bad. Won't it be fun when the illiterate mob rules while we are in our old age and ripe for robbing, mistreating and all sorts of nasty things??? Hope you like the future you're paying for. Tell me all about in ten years.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234, thanks for the link to the piece about Canada. It was very moving and true.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Designer1234 I watched the video clip and loved it, I thought the closing comments hit the nail on the head. I did have a great deal of problems running the video though, I had to keep hitting the space bar as the video came through in very small bursts, down to 1 second at times. Perhaps I need to add some software for a smooth run. But as you have visited Australia you can see my fascination, your country is so vastly different from Australia. All those majestic mountains and all that snow. I also remember all the Canadian history we learnt at school. What did Napoleon say when he lost the country - ' Just so many acres of snow'. I am not sure of the exact quote at the moment but you no doubt know it. General Wolfe of course, I remember his deeds.

I have just checked and it seems it was not Napoleon, but Voltaire. "A few acres of snow" is one of several quotations from Voltaire, the 18th-century writer, which are representative of his sneering evaluation of Canada, and by extension New France, as lacking economic value and strategic importance to 18th-century France

I am sorry for all the suffering you have had in your life, I know this has been difficult for you, and telling us about it has no doubt caused an ache in your heart. But, others here on KP do understand your sorrow and can only offer their tears of sympathy, their understanding of the pain. Remember the happy times, keep these precious memories alive.

I know what you mean by deleting text, there are times when words only inflame the situation.

We may not always agree on all subjects but that does not means we must resort to hate. Hate the words, the actions of others, but not the person. We can feel sorry for the person who has a heart filled with hate as they are missing out on so much in life. I often think such people are really suffering deep down and this is their way of easing the pain and despair of loneliness. Perhaps they may be ill and the drugs they are taking are affecting their judgement. I believe Janeway suffers from heart problems, she has mentioned this fact many times in her previous postings. Perhaps the medications she is taking are causing a chemical imbalance. This can and does happen more often than people realise.

But, loved the video.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, if you are in the class of folks to pay more than $2000 more a year in taxes you already have lots of money and should be able to pay for what you get from your government. Closing all the loopholes in the world will never give this country the income it needs. We all need to pay more in taxes if we want better schools, law enforcement and healthcare. Or we could just let the kids roam the streets with the criminals while the schools crumble into dust along with the jails, the hospitals, the bridges, the highways, the water systems, etc., etc., etc., all give out.
> 
> I notice so many people want so much from government but they just aren't willing to pay for it. Too bad. Won't it be fun when the illiterate mob rules while we are in our old age and ripe for robbing, mistreating and all sorts of nasty things??? Hope you like the future you're paying for. Tell me all about in ten years.


I think your words apply to every country and nation in the world. They certainly apply to Australia. I am certain KPers in other corners of the earth can see a similar situation in their own home country. Unfortunately the poor can do very little to reduce their tax burden, whereas those on a higher income can, and do, find loopholes to reduce their tax debt. I have been criticised before for the following quote, but if you really examine it you can see the merit. "For each according to their ability to each according to their need". Some people think the last word is 'greed' but it is 'need'.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Designer1234 I watched the video clip and loved it, I thought the closing comments hit the nail on the head. I did have a great deal of problems running the video though, I had to keep hitting the space bar as the video came through in very small bursts, down to 1 second at times. Perhaps I need to add some software for a smooth run. But as you have visited Australia you can see my fascination, your country is so vastly different from Australia. All those majestic mountains and all that snow. I also remember all the Canadian history we learnt at school. What did Napoleon say when he lost the country - ' Just so many acres of snow'. I am not sure of the exact quote at the moment but you no doubt know it. General Wolfe of course, I remember his deeds.
> 
> I have just checked and it seems it was not Napoleon, but Voltaire. "A few acres of snow" is one of several quotations from Voltaire, the 18th-century writer, which are representative of his sneering evaluation of Canada, and by extension New France, as lacking economic value and strategic importance to 18th-century France
> 
> ...


Thanks for your caring reply - bringing it all up made me realize how unimportant words can be. I have allowed myself to 
be dragged into the unpleasantness here, and when it comes right down to it, I have contributed although I was honestly trying to find a place where people could meet and talk. some are able to do that here. I felt so badly that I couldn't because I was disliked so much , which actually doesn't happen very often to me. So I don't know why I took such offense to it - I think it was the completely wrong picture of Canada that made me react so strongly. YOu are right , we don't know why people say and act the way they do -- there but for the Grace of God go I 
I forgot that.

Thanks for helping me clear my head --

Yes, our countries are so different but our people are so much the same -- I think it is the fact that we are both Commonwealth countries and we have such a tie.

Thanks again for your kind words. Shirley


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not happy to heard I will have to start paying more that $2,000 a year new taxes if we go off the cliff .:{


Hi Bumpkins,
It was looking hopeful there for a while that Boehnner would work with Republicans and Democrats in congress to avoid going over the cliff. Today, he was humming a different tune. It really disgusts me that he would let this happen, once again, holding the people of America hostage. Let's hope they can work it out! He says we need leadership. So why doesn't he start leading Congress and do his darned job?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-130408-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

